# Gansey Project for the Lace Party, 13th/14th September 2015, with Lurker 2



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Lace Party, with Lurker 2, September 13th/14th Aotearoa/New Zealand time.
Gansey Project. 2015.

The Lace Party was started by Dragonflylace a number of years ago now. Those of us who follow week by week come and go according to our knitting tasks, and life commitments. For the last two weeks we have been delighted to explore a mansion Estate with TLL (Toni), while working on various WIP's. A few weeks ago I quipped that maybe I should start a Gansey Party, because I am involved in making an Adult sized Gansey (sweater) that I cast on, on May 6th. I am at last on the final leg of this Guernsey/Gansey, but am obliged to turn seamstress for the next two weeks.
However I will get the Lace Party started on this project between my forays into the sewing room.
The two week schedule is quite arbitrary, even though quite often recently we have been split by Admin part way through because of a high page count in our conversations.
However to return to our mutton, and a two week Gansey, for most of us, is inevitably going to be small. Some may end up for a doll or teddy bear, or for the more ambitious, a child.
Guernseys/Ganseys were originally a seaman's sweater, knit in the sea ports around the coast of Britain, the Netherlands, and possibly Belgium. My main sources are :
Patterns for Guernseys, Jerseys & Arans - Gladys Thompson
Traditional Guernsey and Jersey Knitting  Rae Compton
Fishermen's Sweaters  Alice Starmore
Aran Knitting  Alice Starmore
Country Weekend Knits  Madeline Weston
Kid's Knits -Lesley Anne Price has a Cornish Gansey for those who feel dsigning their own to be too much.
and lastly but by now means least, for this project
Knitting Ganseys  Beth Brown -Reinsel
The Gansey is knitted in the round, with various methods of creating the welt. Worked bottom up to the armhole, when you can choose to continue in the round, and steek your armhole, or work front and back separately. The sleeves are worked top down after the shoulder and neck have been worked. I am old fashioned and like to work from books, but there are also videos available on the gansey on youtube.
Written patterns were unknown for most of the folk working this style of sweater- it is believed that families past their motifs and method of working from individual to individual. . Hence I encourage folk to work a swatch in their chosen yarn to calculate the number of stitches for the cast on. Because I am from the North of Scotland, I have been working for some 24 years on designs from the Island of Eriskay in the Hebrides, off the West Coast of Scotland.
I have so far used a simple cast on, but the adventurous might like to try the Channel Island's cast on, or the knotted cast on. 
You will need approximately 4 oz (100g) worsted weight, working on the size needle that gives you 4.5 to 5 stitches per inch (18 to 20 stitches per 10 cm) Brown -Reinsel suggests working on a 16 inch circular needle (40 cm) 
Gauge is not critical.
Work 2 pieces in garter stitch or rib, to form the welt.


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Love your gansey, descriptions, diagrams... Wish I lived in New Zealand.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sam2 said:


> Love your gansey, descriptions, diagrams... Wish I lived in New Zealand.


lol! Thank you Sam2! I hope you will join us more often- we are a chatty bunch, and always get back to our first love- knitting lace!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie for this description of a Gansey. I think I am going to have to just watch this project for now, as I have catching up aplenty after my recent trip home, but will watch everyone else's progress.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> lol! Thank you Sam2! I hope you will join us more often- we are a chatty bunch, and always get back to our first love- knitting lace!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful Gansey Project! Love the bright color!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sunny Days said:


> Beautiful Gansey Project! Love the bright color!


Thank you- and welcome! I hope you will join in again in our conversations!


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Your Gansey is beautiful. You are tempting me sooo much. I have a sort of gansey that I started several years ago for my Granddaughter. She wanted it to be a cardigan, hence the "sort of." I spun the wool and then the girls and I dyed it with Koolaide. The bottom section is done. I stalled when it came time to chart the different designs she chose to be included in the fancier part.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie for this description of a Gansey. I think I am going to have to just watch this project for now, as I have catching up aplenty after my recent trip home, but will watch everyone else's progress.
> 
> Sue


That is fine Sue! I am aware of about three of us who may actually work the Gansey.
As I mentioned, I really must get back to bed.
All questions welcome, from those who are interested!


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I always thought an underarm gusset was such a clever idea. There used to be a store in San Francisco that put gussets in the crotch of pants to make them more comfortable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

AlderRose said:


> Your Gansey is beautiful. You are tempting me sooo much. I have a sort of gansey that I started several years ago for my Granddaughter. She wanted it to be a cardigan, hence the "sort of." I spun the wool and then the girls and I dyed it with Koolaide. The bottom section is done. I stalled when it came time to chart the different designs she chose to be included in the fancier part.


Welcome, AlderRose! It is quite something to be knitting your own handspun yarn! My own attempts have long since vanished in multiple moves! I would encourage you to pick it up again!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

It's time! It's time! Thanks so much, Julie, for the great intro and the book reference list.

Since I am knitting this for my 18" faux AG doll, I think I will need to do my sample in fingering or sport weight so I can work in more of these great design elements. Hope that works okay.

Since it will be a much smaller number of stitches, I will have to work on double-pointed needles. I love DPNs, so this will be great for me.

Off to get my swatch started!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Love your sweater.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hudson said:


> I always thought an underarm gusset was such a clever idea. There used to be a store in San Francisco that put gussets in the crotch of pants to make them more comfortable.


Welcome!
It certainly makes the arm suitable for the strenuous workout required to haul in the nets! I believe often sleeves were 7.8ths length, again for the practical reason that it was less likely to end up wet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> It's time! It's time! Thanks so much, Julie, for the great intro and the book reference list.
> 
> Since I am knitting this for my 18" faux AG doll, I think I will need to do my sample in fingering or sport weight so I can work in more of these great design elements. Hope that works okay.
> 
> ...


That is brilliant, Elizabeth! Glad you found it. I agree, smaller gauge yarn will allow for greater experimentation for motif!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

String Queen said:


> Love your sweater.


Thank you- I hope you will join in again!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is brilliant, Elizabeth! Glad you found it. I agree, smaller gauge yarn will allow for greater experimentation for motif!


Julie, go to bed! By the time you get up, I will have my list of questions ready. Go! Now! You will need all the rest you can get to deal with me and my never-ending questions! :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for your start, Julie. I am going to have to read it again as it is very informative.
Here is my progress on Lace Eater.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Julie, go to bed! By the time you get up, I will have my list of questions ready. Go! Now! You will need all the rest you can get to deal with me and my never-ending questions! :lol:


Yes ma'am!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for your start, Julie. I am going to have to read it again as it is very informative.
> Here is my progress on Lace Eater.


That is looking great Norma! now I must hit the hay!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for your start, Julie. I am going to have to read it again as it is very informative.
> Here is my progress on Lace Eater.


LE looks great, Norma! I love cables and lace together!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Julie. Sleep well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Elizabeth. It is a challenge but I am risng to it


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Just spent 30 minutes spinning some Cormo. When I washed/scoured it, I left in a bit of lanolin and now my hands are so soft! I dyed it with Kool-Aid - no, it does not smell like Kool-Aid, just wool - and it is such a lovely color to set off this awesomely cool day!

Toni, what breeds/colors of sheep do you have?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Elizabeth. It is a challenge but I am risng to it


As you always do! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Just spent 30 minutes spinning some Cormo. When I washed/scoured it, I left in a bit of lanolin and now my hands are so soft! I dyed it with Kool-Aid - no, it does not smell like Kool-Aid, just wool - and it is such a lovely color to set off this awesomely cool day!


That sounds lovely
:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie for this description of a Gansey. I think I am going to have to just watch this project for now, as I have catching up aplenty after my recent trip home, but will watch everyone else's progress.
> 
> Sue


I am, too, as I have several WIPs I need to continue with and vacation beginning on Wednesday. Looking forward to following along and hopefully making a Gansey at some point. Thank you so much, Julie, for hosting this great project and providing all this information.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for your start, Julie. I am going to have to read it again as it is very informative.
> Here is my progress on Lace Eater.


Your LE is coming along great, Norma!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks, Pam :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

One or more of you will recognize the writer of this pattern...Just thought I'd use up a piece of color so I'd get the courage to start the scarf/shawl.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hudson said:


> I always thought an underarm gusset was such a clever idea. There used to be a store in San Francisco that put gussets in the crotch of pants to make them more comfortable.


That is a great idea.. I think the pant makers of today are missing something.. I have never seen so many people walking around pulling up their pants.. I am sure it is in the construction of them because I did not have this issue in the 70's when we wore our jeans skin tight!!!  now the jeans slip down everytime you bend over..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for a great start Julie.. I hope you are getting some much needed sleep. 
Norma that looks great!! I want to get moving on mine so much... 
Karen I am clueless.. but it does look familiar to me..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Julie - while I am going to be one of the watchers for your Guernsey I am looking forward to your presentation as I am sure I can learn something for making sweaters (jumpers) in general.  And yours are so pretty.

Your LE is looking good Norma. You are close to finishing it.

Welcome back AlderRose.

And welcome to some new faces


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> One or more of you will recognize the writer of this pattern...Just thought I'd use up a piece of color so I'd get the courage to start the scarf/shawl.


Love the movement in this mystery piece!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I have finally got LE started. Here is my chart 1. I want to do more on this before getting back to Dancing Bees.

Sue


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Gansey is knitted in the round, with various methods of creating the welt. Worked bottom up to the armhole, when you can choose to continue in the round, and steek your armhole, or work front and back separately. The sleeves are worked top down after the shoulder and neck have been worked.
> 
> Work 2 pieces in garter stitch or rib, to form the welt.


Question: if we are working in the round, why are we starting with 2 pieces?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Well I have finally got LE started. Here is my chart 1. I want to do more on this before getting back to Dancing Bees.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well I have finally got LE started. Here is my chart 1. I want to do more on this before getting back to Dancing Bees.
> 
> Sue


Looks great, Sue!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Ronie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Your LE is looking good Norma. You are close to finishing it.


Thank you! The rows are getting very long.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Well I have finally got LE started. Here is my chart 1. I want to do more on this before getting back to Dancing Bees.
> 
> Sue


So beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Hey everyone...just wanted to pop in and say hi...today is my birthday, so I will be in and out....had a wonderful lunch with my husband...yes we ate early to beat the crowds!!!!

Take care and this is a wonderful start.....hope to learn a lot about Guernseys..


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Hey everyone...just wanted to pop in and say hi...today is my birthday, so I will be in and out....had a wonderful lunch with my husband...yes we ate early to beat the crowds!!!!
> 
> Take care and this is a wonderful start.....hope to learn a lot about Guernseys..


Happy Birthday! Sounds like it is off to a great start with lunch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Question: if we are working in the round, why are we starting with 2 pieces?


Happens to be a method they used- around Cornwall at least- my guess is that it allows for the hem to be reworked easily when it is wearing out, from the harsh use that the fisherfolk gave their Guernseys. I think I read somewhere that it was for comfort, and because the Gansey did not ride up when working.
If you prefer, Elizabeth - start in the round, and work a welt either in garter stitch or ribbing- it really is your design choice- and what you like the look of.
Another name to search:
Sarah Lake Upton- an Engineer and designer of Guernseys, featured in the Spring 2015 Issue of Interweave Knits (thanks Jangmb)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hey everyone...just wanted to pop in and say hi...today is my birthday, so I will be in and out....had a wonderful lunch with my husband...yes we ate early to beat the crowds!!!!
> 
> Take care and this is a wonderful start.....hope to learn a lot about Guernseys..


Thank you, DFL! And Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Julie - while I am going to be one of the watchers for your Guernsey I am looking forward to your presentation as I am sure I can learn something for making sweaters (jumpers) in general.  And yours are so pretty.
> 
> Your LE is looking good Norma. You are close to finishing it.
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie! I remain amazed at the sheer bulk of work accomplished by some of our Lace Party people!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for a great start Julie.. I hope you are getting some much needed sleep.
> Norma that looks great!! I want to get moving on mine so much...
> Karen I am clueless.. but it does look familiar to me..


Thanks Ronie- will bear be getting a sweater?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday, have a wonderful day. Sounds like you got off to a good start.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> Hey everyone...just wanted to pop in and say hi...today is my birthday, so I will be in and out....had a wonderful lunch with my husband...yes we ate early to beat the crowds!!!!
> 
> Take care and this is a wonderful start.....hope to learn a lot about Guernseys..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For the Netherlands connection to the Gansey a recent book is Dutch Traditional Ganseys, Sweaters from 40 Villages by Stella Ruhe.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

OMG! 4 pages already! Just meaning to mark my place because I need to finish up with Toni's LP first.
I will share my progress on Mountain Trails, though.
This is clue 2 finished - & yes - I did the while thing this time.

YAY! Now I get to work on chart C of LE! ...but first I have to create a snowflake in preparation for *my* party. One a day is the plan - let's see how faithful I can be to that.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, DFL! And Happy Birthday!


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=created&query=guernsey%20sweater

Would any of these be a good starting point. Thought I might try a "little" one for Austyn...her 1 year birthday is coming up....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Happy Birthday DFL. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane Mountain Trails looks lovely and I can see the beads :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Happy Birthday DFL. Have a wonderful day.


Same from me DFL!


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone!!!! A big Happy Birthday to you DFL!!!!!!

Julie, this is a really nice start! I have been admiring your sweaters for years now. You are an inspiration.

Toni, I read through a bit of your lace party and what amazing pictures! I want to live there! Of course, with all the hired help.  

Some very lovely projects I've missed over the months. Has been a very busy summer! I've missed everyone as well.

I have a new grandson Cameron. Arrived July 2. Between him and his big brother Evan, I've been busy! Will stay that way now that I've 2 to care for twice a week.

Been busy knitting lace (4 shawls). I just can't stop! I'll try and post some pictures later for fun.

Hope everyone is well!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hey everyone...just wanted to pop in and say hi...today is my birthday, so I will be in and out....had a wonderful lunch with my husband...yes we ate early to beat the crowds!!!!
> 
> Take care and this is a wonderful start.....hope to learn a lot about Guernseys..


Happy Birthday, DFL!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> OMG! 4 pages already! Just meaning to mark my place because I need to finish up with Toni's LP first.
> I will share my progress on Mountain Trails, though.
> This is clue 2 finished - & yes - I did the while thing this time.
> 
> YAY! Now I get to work on chart C of LE! ...but first I have to create a snowflake in preparation for *my* party. One a day is the plan - let's see how faithful I can be to that.


It looks lovely, Jane! I'm about halfway through the first repeat of clue 2. Been working on my LE Up to row 62 on Chart A. Now going to work on my Dancing Bees. Shuffling them around to keep moving forward on all of them.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday DFL!!! mine is next week... September is a busy birthday month  I am glad you had a nice meal out with your Hubby 

Welcome home Jackie!!! lots of new things going on in your life!!  ... I hope to see those shawls you made.. 4 of them WOW!! you are one busy lady!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Ronie- will bear be getting a sweater?


I think that it would be a great size!!! one I can work on and finish 

great looking start Jane and Sue.. gosh Norma I think between both of these LP's going you posted a LE!! I remember thinking how far you got.. Great going all ... I need to get off this computer.. eat something then chill infront of the tv with my LE


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happens to be a method they used- around Cornwall at least- my guess is that it allows for the hem to be reworked easily when it is wearing out, from the harsh use that the fisherfolk gave their Guernseys. I think I read somewhere that it was for comfort, and because the Gansey did not ride up when working.
> If you prefer, Elizabeth - start in the round, and work a welt either in garter stitch or ribbing- it really is your design choice- and what you like the look of.
> Another name to search:
> Sarah Lake Upton- an Engineer and designer of Guernseys, featured in the Spring 2015 Issue of Interweave Knits (thanks Jangmb)


That is good to know for when I make a gansey for me. Since I have already done my swatch and cast on and done my ribbing in the round, and since I doubt that my 18" doll will be putting a whole lot of wear-and-tear on the edging, I will just go with it like it is for now.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> OMG! 4 pages already! Just meaning to mark my place because I need to finish up with Toni's LP first.
> I will share my progress on Mountain Trails, though.
> This is clue 2 finished - & yes - I did the while thing this time.


I so love movement in lace. This looks great!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Love the sweater and color is perfect . I need a new sweater and maybe that should work .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh, look at here! We are on p. 4 already! I will catch up later. You have a great start here, Julie! I will be working on my DD's cable sweater and looking to you for guidance as I get to the sleeves and shoulders. I don't think it will be too bad as you gave us wonderful teaching in your workshop. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just a bit late...
I just got this message from Admin:
_Your topic "Lace Party with jscaplen May3 - Rescuing UFOs #2" was split up_


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Just thought I would add this site for free patterns...there are so many sweaters. I haven't examined them all yet to see if they actually qualify as Gansey sweaters, but there are some interesting texture and cable designs...and all of these are free...nine pages....enjoy

http://www.blackeryarns.co.uk/patterns-for-knitting-and-crochet/free-patterns-to-download?p=1


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&view=captioned_thumbs&sort=created&query=guernsey%20sweater
> 
> Would any of these be a good starting point. Thought I might try a "little" one for Austyn...her 1 year birthday is coming up....


Most of these look good to me! A few are very non-traditional, like the one with the diagonal stripe. But the Gansey is a very flexible concept.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jacki said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! A big Happy Birthday to you DFL!!!!!!
> 
> Julie, this is a really nice start! I have been admiring your sweaters for years now. You are an inspiration.
> 
> ...


How lovely to see you Jacki! And thanks for the compliment. Sounds great to be a hands on Grandma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I think that it would be a great size!!! one I can work on and finish
> 
> great looking start Jane and Sue.. gosh Norma I think between both of these LP's going you posted a LE!! I remember thinking how far you got.. Great going all ... I need to get off this computer.. eat something then chill infront of the tv with my LE


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> That is good to know for when I make a gansey for me. Since I have already done my swatch and cast on and done my ribbing in the round, and since I doubt that my 18" doll will be putting a whole lot of wear-and-tear on the edging, I will just go with it like it is for now.


Thanks for the giggle, Elizabeth- I would say that is highly unlikely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

luree said:


> Love the sweater and color is perfect . I need a new sweater and maybe that should work .


Thanks and welcome!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Oh, look at here! We are on p. 4 already! I will catch up later. You have a great start here, Julie! I will be working on my DD's cable sweater and looking to you for guidance as I get to the sleeves and shoulders. I don't think it will be too bad as you gave us wonderful teaching in your workshop. :thumbup:


Hope I can live up to your expectation, Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Just thought I would add this site for free patterns...there are so many sweaters. I haven't examined them all yet to see if they actually qualify as Gansey sweaters, but there are some interesting texture and cable designs...and all of these are free...nine pages....enjoy
> 
> http://www.blackeryarns.co.uk/patterns-for-knitting-and-crochet/free-patterns-to-download?p=1


Not sure that any are exactly Ganseys, but there are some lovely designs! And as you say, all free.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Just spent 30 minutes spinning some Cormo. When I washed/scoured it, I left in a bit of lanolin and now my hands are so soft! I dyed it with Kool-Aid - no, it does not smell like Kool-Aid, just wool - and it is such a lovely color to set off this awesomely cool day!
> 
> Toni, what breeds/colors of sheep do you have?


I can tell you colors.  The Jacob Sheep are black with bits of brown fading from the sun and occasional white spots. The rest are white. There are at least a couple different breeds, but I don't remember what they are. They belong to a young farmer who does not want the fleece.  So I get it!!!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you , Toni ,for your hard work keeping up with all the info and pics .I finished a cover for a baby ,and made a hat so actually completed two things .
Julie ,I am most unsure about joining in your topic but will follow the thread please.Your completed Gansey is super and just my colour . 
Norma ..lovely start to your LE .Good luck to Dh with the honey sales .Bet he is a really sweet chap. Haha 
Sue ...don't wear yourself out after jet lag .I take ages to get to normal after flying from the States .
Ronie ...sounds a great place with all those markets .Would it be worth your while to have stall with yarn if there are none ?
Chris ..is it you going away? Enjoy if it is .
Apologies to anyone I missed .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Norma, your LE is AMAZING!!! You go, girl!!!

Happy Birthday, DFL!!! Have a wonderful day!!!

"Welcome Home", Jacki!!! seems very appropriate. I was just wondering about you the other day.  I am glad to hear that you have been having a wonderful time with your grandbabies and knitting. :thumbup:

Thanks again to those of you who enjoyed the Glensheen tour. It was great fun to relive the experience with you. 

Julie, I have complete confidence in your abilities to guide me through this sweater/jumper process.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Still haven't had time to start from the beginning but I wanted to remind those who are planning on participating that Elizabeths' Glacier MKAL is starting on Tuesday, the 15th. So if you haven't gathered your materials, now is a good time. 
It will be another relaxing knit-along - & another Christmas present to add to my box. 
 :thumbup:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

My son just called...have tears in my eyes....he is so far away in CA.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Melanie! I remain amazed at the sheer bulk of work accomplished by some of our Lace Party people!


Me too


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice start to your LE Sue. Pretty color.

Happy Birthday DFL!!! Woo Woo!

Just got back from a boat ride. We just putted around the canals but it was nice to go out. The sun cooked us though and I am ready for a nap, lol.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, thanks for the great start. Looking forward to casting on one more WIP-the guensey.  Hopefully to finish in the two weeks.  Your guernsey is almost done! Looks great!

Norma, your LE looks great! Yours does also, Sue!! 

Happy Birthday, DFL!

Jane, love your MT. 

Welcome back, Jacki!! Missed you! Yes, pictures please.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> My son just called...have tears in my eyes....he is so far away in CA.


It's hard when they live so far away. But really nice when they call. 

Ok, just did a quick read and catch up. Julie, did you give us the go head to cast on and knit a welt?? If I read things right, it is a ribbing, right? Is there a pattern to follow-how much to cast on etc, or do we pick one of Ravelry's patterns and go with it?  Hope you got some sleep.

My church had a shower for DS fiancee after a carry in lunch. It was great-such fun. She got alot of nice things that go toward setting up housekeeping, so they won't have to spend so much doing so. I got her a waste can filled with medicine cabinet things-bandaids, ibprofen, q-tips, etc. I came home, read your intro Julie and kept falling asleep-yes, sitting in my chair.  Went to bed and had a 2 hour nap. Feeling pretty good right now. Wide eyed and bushy tailed. Gotta run out and do some cleaning and set up a conference room tonight yet.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The Lace Party, with Lurker 2, September 13th/14th Aotearoa/New Zealand time.
> Gansey Project. 2015.
> 
> The Lace Party was started by Dragonflylace a number of years ago now. Those of us who follow week by week come and go according to our knitting tasks, and life commitments. For the last two weeks we have been delighted to explore a mansion Estate with TLL (Toni), while working on various WIP's. A few weeks ago I quipped that maybe I should start a Gansey Party, because I am involved in making an Adult sized Gansey (sweater) that I cast on, on May 6th. I am at last on the final leg of this Guernsey/Gansey, but am obliged to turn seamstress for the next two weeks.
> ...


Thank you Julie for this great explanation of the Gansey. I have asked for the Brown -Reinsel book from my library, but won't get it till the end of the week. i will watch with interest, but not sure if I will actually knit one yet


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for your start, Julie. I am going to have to read it again as it is very informative.
> Here is my progress on Lace Eater.


Wonderfully done Norma! Great progress :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> I can tell you colors.  The Jacob Sheep are black with bits of brown fading from the sun and occasional white spots. The rest are white. There are at least a couple different breeds, but I don't remember what they are. They belong to a young farmer who does not want the fleece.  So I get it!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Just spent 30 minutes spinning some Cormo. When I washed/scoured it, I left in a bit of lanolin and now my hands are so soft! I dyed it with Kool-Aid - no, it does not smell like Kool-Aid, just wool - and it is such a lovely color to set off this awesomely cool day!
> 
> Toni, what breeds/colors of sheep do you have?


That sounds like a great way to spend some morning time  I have never done the kool aid dyeing. What color did you use? I am not Toni, but I used to have Corriedale sheep. They had some very wonderful fleeces. I do miss them sometimes.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well I have finally got LE started. Here is my chart 1. I want to do more on this before getting back to Dancing Bees.
> 
> Sue


Lovely start Sue. And what a great color.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Hey everyone...just wanted to pop in and say hi...today is my birthday, so I will be in and out....had a wonderful lunch with my husband...yes we ate early to beat the crowds!!!!
> 
> Take care and this is a wonderful start.....hope to learn a lot about Guernseys..


Happy Birthday DFL🎂. Glad you are got to go out to lunch to celebrate!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> OMG! 4 pages already! Just meaning to mark my place because I need to finish up with Toni's LP first.
> I will share my progress on Mountain Trails, though.
> This is clue 2 finished - & yes - I did the while thing this time.
> 
> YAY! Now I get to work on chart C of LE! ...but first I have to create a snowflake in preparation for *my* party. One a day is the plan - let's see how faithful I can be to that.


Coming along so nicely Jane. Good for you to finish clue before going on with LE! I love the glittering beads!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> That sounds like a great way to spend some morning time  I have never done the kool aid dyeing. What color did you use? I am not Toni, but I used to have Corriedale sheep. They had some very wonderful fleeces. I do miss them sometimes.


Corriedale!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If I had to choose only one breed of sheep to spin for the rest of my life, it would be Corriedale! Love that stuff! Used to tell my students it was like the Ford or Chevy of sheep breeds - nothing fancy, but soft against the skin and very durable and hard working. Makes great socks!

What color Kool-Aid did I use? No idea. I got tired of having this Cormo fleece hanging around. One day I got a wild hair - who, me???? - and got out the drum carder and a big pot and ran to the store and bought a bunch of Kool-Aid. I have a couple shades of red and purple and one really bright turquoise (I think that flavor is Berry Blue). Once it was dried from the dyeing, I drum carded all of it into batts (added Angelina to one color on a whim!) and packed it in boxes. It is my 'relief' spinning after I have spun a 4 oz. top for socks. It is coming out about a sport/DK weight. Since I had a 4lb fleece, I _think_ I have enough for a sweater. :roll:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Jackie, so good to see you back. Congratulations on your new grand baby. Hope we get to see your shawls!

So Elizabeth, you mixed all those colors, or you did some of the fleece in each color and now you are spinning them together? 
I did love spinning that Corriedale. I made lots of hats,scarves, mittens, blankets and my first pair of socks. They were very warm for our upstate NY winters where I lived then.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thank you , Toni ,for your hard work keeping up with all the info and pics .I finished a cover for a baby ,and made a hat so actually completed two things .
> Julie ,I am most unsure about joining in your topic but will follow the thread please.Your completed Gansey is super and just my colour .
> Norma ..lovely start to your LE .Good luck to Dh with the honey sales .Bet he is a really sweet chap. Haha
> Sue ...don't wear yourself out after jet lag .I take ages to get to normal after flying from the States .
> ...


That is what I have been doing, Ann, for quite some time, we all have different priorities!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Norma, your LE is AMAZING!!! You go, girl!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday, DFL!!! Have a wonderful day!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, thanks for the great start. Looking forward to casting on one more WIP-the guensey.  Hopefully to finish in the two weeks.  Your guernsey is almost done! Looks great!
> 
> Norma, your LE looks great! Yours does also, Sue!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev- not far to go, but I must occupy my time sewing, now.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks to all for the Happy Birthday wishes....I had a great day!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It's hard when they live so far away. But really nice when they call.
> 
> Ok, just did a quick read and catch up. Julie, did you give us the go head to cast on and knit a welt?? If I read things right, it is a ribbing, right? Is there a pattern to follow-how much to cast on etc, or do we pick one of Ravelry's patterns and go with it?  Hope you got some sleep.
> 
> My church had a shower for DS fiancee after a carry in lunch. It was great-such fun. She got alot of nice things that go toward setting up housekeeping, so they won't have to spend so much doing so. I got her a waste can filled with medicine cabinet things-bandaids, ibprofen, q-tips, etc. I came home, read your intro Julie and kept falling asleep-yes, sitting in my chair.  Went to bed and had a 2 hour nap. Feeling pretty good right now. Wide eyed and bushy tailed. Gotta run out and do some cleaning and set up a conference room tonight yet.


Your gift sounds really practical- I could do with a nap myself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Julie for this great explanation of the Gansey. I have asked for the Brown -Reinsel book from my library, but won't get it till the end of the week. i will watch with interest, but not sure if I will actually knit one yet


It is a very helpful explanation of the Gansey process, even though it will take a while before you have it, Caryn. Also tailored for the American reader.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It's hard when they live so far away. But really nice when they call.
> 
> Ok, just did a quick read and catch up. Julie, did you give us the go head to cast on and knit a welt?? If I read things right, it is a ribbing, right? Is there a pattern to follow-how much to cast on etc, or do we pick one of Ravelry's patterns and go with it?  Hope you got some sleep.
> 
> My church had a shower for DS fiancee after a carry in lunch. It was great-such fun. She got alot of nice things that go toward setting up housekeeping, so they won't have to spend so much doing so. I got her a waste can filled with medicine cabinet things-bandaids, ibprofen, q-tips, etc. I came home, read your intro Julie and kept falling asleep-yes, sitting in my chair.  Went to bed and had a 2 hour nap. Feeling pretty good right now. Wide eyed and bushy tailed. Gotta run out and do some cleaning and set up a conference room tonight yet.


I agree completely with you I am not sure if we are to just get out gauge, and measurements ready along with our yarn and needles of course .. but are we waiting for more information?

That is such a nice surprise the church has done for your son! It is great that they are getting set up  and I have done gifts just like you did.. I know what they need because they are borrowing from me  plus it is the last thing you think of until you need it 

Ah DFL its hard I know.. I dread the day my son moves.. I know it is coming though!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> So Elizabeth, you mixed all those colors, or you did some of the fleece in each color and now you are spinning them together?


I took a big bunch and dumped it in the pot (very scientific technique - not! LOL!). When it absorbed all the color, it got set to dry and I put another big bunch in the pot with another color. So I have several colors of batts. I am spinning each color separately. When I finish, I will probably have to make a sweater or blanket with stripes. 
:lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

So Elizabeth, scientist extraordinaire, do you have pictures of this very precise process?????


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

annweb said:


> Thank you , Toni ,for your hard work keeping up with all the info and pics .I finished a cover for a baby ,and made a hat so actually completed two things......


You are so welcome, Ann!

Way to go!!! Good for you for finishing TWO projects!!! We would love to see photo, you know.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> My son just called...have tears in my eyes....he is so far away in CA.


Oooh, it must have been so nice to talk to him.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ....My church had a shower for DS fiancee after a carry in lunch. It was great-such fun. She got alot of nice things that go toward setting up housekeeping, so they won't have to spend so much doing so. I got her a waste can filled with medicine cabinet things-bandaids, ibprofen, q-tips, etc....


What a special afternoon!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> So Elizabeth, scientist extraordinaire, do you have pictures of this very precise process?????


Yes, pictures, please!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> It's hard when they live so far away. But really nice when they call.
> 
> Ok, just did a quick read and catch up. Julie, did you give us the go head to cast on and knit a welt?? If I read things right, it is a ribbing, right? Is there a pattern to follow-how much to cast on etc, or do we pick one of Ravelry's patterns and go with it?  Hope you got some sleep.
> 
> My church had a shower for DS fiancee after a carry in lunch. It was great-such fun. She got alot of nice things that go toward setting up housekeeping, so they won't have to spend so much doing so. I got her a waste can filled with medicine cabinet things-bandaids, ibprofen, q-tips, etc. I came home, read your intro Julie and kept falling asleep-yes, sitting in my chair.  Went to bed and had a 2 hour nap. Feeling pretty good right now. Wide eyed and bushy tailed. Gotta run out and do some cleaning and set up a conference room tonight yet.


Just re-read this, yes for sure, if you are happy with your swatch, cast on, either for the back and front flaps, or for garter or rib in the round ( I prefer to do a few rows straight, before joining- less likely to get a twist that way)and I failed to mention the seam stitches, which are invaluable for keeping track of where you are in your round. Once you have your welt knitted, I like to work a band of stocking stitch, so one has a canvas for initials, or as I did in my own grey Guernsey, my name. My apologies for the slow response- I have been out to the YS, that is closing so I got 30% off my purchases.

Edit- I was assuming people would work out their own preferred number for the cast on- but by all means follow a pattern if you like- these are the sorts of decisions that the knitters would have made, because paper patterns were not available in former times.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished LaceEaters Chart 2. It is great seeing this shawl grow.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

The first pattern for the Holiday Stashdown CAL will be released tomorrow - a number of people signed on - just a reminder.
http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/holiday-stashdown-cal/3255418/1-25


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished LaceEaters Chart 2. It is great seeing this shawl grow.
> 
> Sue


Sue, that looks great. Beautiful color and great stitch definition.

Here's mine through row 60 of chart A. I need to get out a longer cable to see all of it better.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happens to be a method they used- around Cornwall at least- my guess is that it allows for the hem to be reworked easily when it is wearing out, from the harsh use that the fisherfolk gave their Guernseys. I think I read somewhere that it was for comfort, and because the Gansey did not ride up when working.
> If you prefer, Elizabeth - start in the round, and work a welt either in garter stitch or ribbing- it really is your design choice- and what you like the look of.
> Another name to search:
> Sarah Lake Upton- an Engineer and designer of Guernseys, featured in the Spring 2015 Issue of Interweave Knits (thanks Jangmb)


Thank you, Julie. I am just now starting our new thread. I have been dithering on which Guernsey patterns to use, if I should pick up my WIP started on your Gansey Workshop or do something that I can actually finish in a short amount of time. Is it stress that makes one find it difficult to make decisions?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, love your LE start. 

Pam, yours is looking good also. Either stress or too many good options.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue and Pam, your LE's are wonderful!!!

Jan, may I make a suggestion? Take a little stress off and work on the Gansey WIP. Even if you don't finish, you will make progress. So you win either way.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your LE start.
> 
> Pam, yours is looking good also. Either stress or too many good options.


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Sue and Pam, your LE's are wonderful!!!
> 
> Jan, may I make a suggestion? Take a little stress off and work on the Gansey WIP. Even if you don't finish, you will make progress. So you win either way.


Thank you, Toni!  And that is great advice you have given to Jan. :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you, Toni!  And that is great advice you have given to Jan. :thumbup:


Thank you, Pam.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thank you, Julie. I am just now starting our new thread. I have been dithering on which Guernsey patterns to use, if I should pick up my WIP started on your Gansey Workshop or do something that I can actually finish in a short amount of time. Is it stress that makes one find it difficult to make decisions?


Reading between the lines it sounds like you may still be stressed at work- I am sure it does make it harder to decide!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Happy Birthday DFL. Have a wonderful day.


Well, by now it is probably over so I do hope it was all you wanted it to be.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann and Toni, thank you for your kind comments on LE. I am hoping to get to Chart E today as I am on my own all today. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the reminder about Glacier, Jane. I shall look for my supplies today. I do have something in mind.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dragonflylace said:


> My son just called...have tears in my eyes....he is so far away in CA.


I do understand. Mine is in Albania and was bitten by a guard dog. Fortunately it was not rabid !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, your LE looks great! Yours does also, Sue!!


Thank you, Bev.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Wonderfully done Norma! Great progress :thumbup:


Thank you, Caryn :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I just finished LaceEaters Chart 2. It is great seeing this shawl grow.
> 
> Sue


It is very beautifully knitted. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Sue, that looks great. Beautiful color and great stitch definition.
> 
> Here's mine through row 60 of chart A. I need to get out a longer cable to see all of it better.


That is another beauty!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. Yours is looking great too.hope I can make more headway on it today.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Sue, that looks great. Beautiful color and great stitch definition.
> 
> Here's mine through row 60 of chart A. I need to get out a longer cable to see all of it better.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. I was really anxious to knit it from the first moment I saw this pattern. I am happy to be working at it now.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, love your LE start.
> 
> Pam, yours is looking good also. Either stress or too many good options.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Toni.

Sue


TLL said:


> Sue and Pam, your LE's are wonderful!!!
> 
> Jan, may I make a suggestion? Take a little stress off and work on the Gansey WIP. Even if you don't finish, you will make progress. So you win either way.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I will just be watching that from the sidelines. The one I test knit is now residing in England, one of the three scarves I took over with me as gifts.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the reminder about Glacier, Jane. I shall look for my supplies today. I do have something in mind.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Norma. It is a real pleasure to knit.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> It is very beautifully knitted. :thumbup:


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> It's time! It's time! Thanks so much, Julie, for the great intro and the book reference list.
> 
> Since I am knitting this for my 18" faux AG doll, I think I will need to do my sample in fingering or sport weight so I can work in more of these great design elements. Hope that works okay.
> 
> ...


Oh I want to see how this turns out. I'd like to give it a try!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Georgeanne! Glad to have you.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Julie, I so want to do another gansey. But I'll be out of the country until the 5th of October. I have such fond memories of the first one I made here in Paradise with you. The one you have going now is awesome. Looking forward to seeing everyone else's progress too. Think I will plan to start a little one for the great grand boy when I return home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sockmouth said:


> Julie, I so want to do another gansey. But I'll be out of the country until the 5th of October. I have such fond memories of the first one I made here in Paradise with you. The one you have going now is awesome. Looking forward to seeing everyone else's progress too. Think I will plan to start a little one for the great grand boy when I return home.


That sounds great- enjoy your time away!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> You are so welcome, Ann!
> 
> Way to go!!! Good for you for finishing TWO projects!!! We would love to see photo, you know.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Just spent 30 minutes spinning some Cormo. When I washed/scoured it, I left in a bit of lanolin and now my hands are so soft! I dyed it with Kool-Aid - no, it does not smell like Kool-Aid, just wool - and it is such a lovely color to set off this awesomely cool day!
> 
> Toni, what breeds/colors of sheep do you have?


Playing catch up now for quite a few pages. I once stuck my hand into the wool on a sheep and was shocked at the high level of lanolin in it. It felt as thick as castor oil. I have also played with the fleeces at fiber fests with the same kind of experience. Wouldn't it be great to be able to extract all that lanolin yourself for daily uses.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great LE's Sue and Pam. I plan to work on mine this week instead of DB. 

What a nice thing for your DH's fiancee' Bev. I still have one of my 'practical' gifts - a set of casserole dishes (most have survived various moves). I remember when I got married one of my aunts asked if it would be ok to give me a 'thing' instead of cash as a gift. I still have the beautiful crystal vase she gave me. A family friend asked the same question and I still have the afghan she made. We received cash too; bought a washer and dryer, lol.

When we stayed at a (Merino) sheep station in NZ we went to the shearing barn. It was not shearing season but there were a couple of bales left. Agree, the lanolin is amazing to feel.


----------



## Jacki (Feb 10, 2011)

sisu said:


> Jackie, so good to see you back. Congratulations on your new grand baby. Hope we get to see your shawls!
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome back ladies. The shawls will be a little while as I'm still blocking. However, here is a picture of my grandsons Evan (age 5) and Cameron (age 2 months).


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I took a big bunch and dumped it in the pot (very scientific technique - not! LOL!). When it absorbed all the color, it got set to dry and I put another big bunch in the pot with another color. So I have several colors of batts. I am spinning each color separately. When I finish, I will probably have to make a sweater or blanket with stripes.
> :lol:


Sounds like my kind of method  would love to see pictures of the colors you got!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just re-read this, yes for sure, if you are happy with your swatch, cast on, either for the back and front flaps, or for garter or rib in the round ( I prefer to do a few rows straight, before joining- less likely to get a twist that way)and I failed to mention the seam stitches, which are invaluable for keeping track of where you are in your round. Once you have your welt knitted, I like to work a band of stocking stitch, so one has a canvas for initials, or as I did in my own grey Guernsey, my name. My apologies for the slow response- I have been out to the YS, that is closing so I got 30% off my purchases.
> 
> Edit- I was assuming people would work out their own preferred number for the cast on- but by all means follow a pattern if you like- these are the sorts of decisions that the knitters would have made, because paper patterns were not available in former times.


So I I wanted to do the 2 panels of the welt, I would cast on say 30 stitches on two different sets of needles?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great to see you back, Jacki. Lovely pics of your grandchildren.

Sue


Jacki said:


> sisu said:
> 
> 
> > Jackie, so good to see you back. Congratulations on your new grand baby. Hope we get to see your shawls!
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue and Pam, you are both coming along wonderfully with your LE. Beautiful stitch work on both!

Thanks for the reminder on the cal Jane. That is a cute little hat.

Jackie, your grandkids are just adorable! Very sweet picture.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do understand. Mine is in Albania and was bitten by a guard dog. Fortunately it was not rabid !!!!!!!!!


Oh, thank goodness, Norma, your DS is going to be okay. I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is another beauty!


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Pam. Yours is looking great too.hope I can make more headway on it today.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue!  I'm hoping I can as well.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> So Elizabeth, scientist extraordinaire, do you have pictures of this very precise process?????


That is the beauty of this particular scientific process: the complete and total lack of precision instruments, calculations, and recording of process and results. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great LE's Sue and Pam. I plan to work on mine this week instead of DB.
> 
> What a nice thing for your DH's fiancee' Bev. I still have one of my 'practical' gifts - a set of casserole dishes (most have survived various moves). I remember when I got married one of my aunts asked if it would be ok to give me a 'thing' instead of cash as a gift. I still have the beautiful crystal vase she gave me. A family friend asked the same question and I still have the afghan she made. We received cash too; bought a washer and dryer, lol.
> 
> When we stayed at a (Merino) sheep station in NZ we went to the shearing barn. It was not shearing season but there were a couple of bales left. Agree, the lanolin is amazing to feel.


Thank you, Melanie! 

I agree, Bev - a very nice gift to give your DS's fiancée. Very thoughtful and will definitely be of use.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thank you, Julie. I am just now starting our new thread. I have been dithering on which Guernsey patterns to use, if I should pick up my WIP started on your Gansey Workshop or do something that I can actually finish in a short amount of time. Is it stress that makes one find it difficult to make decisions?


Jan--being a big procrastinator, I have tried to figure out the whys and wherefores of this problem. What has been written about it is that several factors are involved. One is the fear of making a wrong decision. Another is the sense of too many choices with too large a focus; ie, lack of focus. It is suggested that focus be narrowed. Maybe this is useful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Jacki said:


> sisu said:
> 
> 
> > Jackie, so good to see you back. Congratulations on your new grand baby. Hope we get to see your shawls!
> ...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue and Pam, you are both coming along wonderfully with your LE. Beautiful stitch work on both!


Thank you, Caryn!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki such beautiful children... look at that smile at only 2 months.. they are very sweet!!!

Sue you are getting quite a bit of this done.. You will be passing me before we know it.. I am a few rows short of finishing chart A.. 

Ok I am still pretty confused about the Gansey so I will measure my Bear and start the waist band and see if this becomes any clearer.. I did find a chart that I like a lot for the front of it but I am not sure if there is more I am suppose to do ... are there charts for our initials?? I guess I am spoiled and need active links to look at  I don't have the knitting books to look up stitches.. and now my printer is acting up.. I may have to call the internet company.. it worked before he came out.. and now it doesn't.. I could carry the computer over to the printer and print that way.. but I got a wi-fi printer so I wouldn't have to do that!!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Sockmouth said:


> Oh I want to see how this turns out. I'd like to give it a try!


Come on and join us! It will be great fun!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Wouldn't it be great to be able to extract all that lanolin yourself for daily uses.


Now that cool weather is here, I am back to spinning 30 minutes a day, so I will be getting my hands softened by lanolin every day until I finish all this Cormo. Soft hands + yarn from fluff = priceless!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder Jane... I just got the pattern.. I saved it in my word format.. now to work on this computer issue


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Sounds like my kind of method  would love to see pictures of the colors you got!


I'll see if I can find all the boxes of batts and take a pic for you. I still owe you a pic of some of my handspun. Got out a big bag of the 'early' spinning efforts and discovered that I have a lot that will go together. I must have been on a 'purple' kick for awhile because there is a lot of it in the bag. I think I will make a blanket with it using the Every Size Afghan Square. I also found a soft, soft, soft fingering weight I had forgotten about. Decision: socks or scarf?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jacki--welcome back. gss are beautiful and look so alike. great smile at such an early age.

DFL--if I forgot to send you b'day wishes, let me make up for that now. Sounds like your day was calm and wonderful

I remember gussets when younger and doing sewing. Realize now that all my clothes are stretchy cottons or wools or sweats so no gussets anymore on anything. This is an idea that takes me back to days when we made clothes out of clothe with little give in it. A civilized concept, for sure.

Elizabethe--yea for the serendipity in life. Only problem is not being able to duplicate colors when you really love them

Bev--what a nice gift from the church for your DS's fiancee. I like practical, too. Your gift was unusual but one that will last a long time. When my house burned down, some of the women in my community gave me a burn out party. I still have a few of those items--a set of stainless steel mixing bowls that are now 30 yrs old, a garlic keeper that I still use, and a set of pottery 'glasses' that I have come to love and use, the 2 that have not broken. And I think of the people who had the sensitivity to give me these things with appreciation.

All those LE's are coming along so well. Wish I had the time to do one with you. It seems everyone is so enjoying that pattern.

Norma--glad your son is okay. I am sure that was a shock to him and a worry to you.

I see some new names and some from way back, so welcome to all of you. Hope you enjoy being with us.

With apologies, I am sure some people have been missed in this marathon read of all 11 pages. If I have time, will go back and reread.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Jacki said:


> sisu said:
> 
> 
> > Jackie, so good to see you back. Congratulations on your new grand baby. Hope we get to see your shawls!
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jacki said:


> sisu said:
> 
> 
> > Jackie, so good to see you back. Congratulations on your new grand baby. Hope we get to see your shawls!
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

AlderRose said:


> ...I started several years ago for my Granddaughter. ...I stalled when it came time to chart the different designs she chose to be included in the fancier part.


Hi, Rosalie 
I can't imagine you getting stalled with knitting! ;-)
What are the chances that this will fit her still?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Now that cool weather is here, I am back to spinning 30 minutes a day, so I will be getting my hands softened by lanolin every day until I finish all this Cormo. Soft hands + yarn from fluff = priceless!


And a happy dog too


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just getting around to starting on page 1...
Informative introduction, Julie. That under arm gusset is a great idea.
Is the welt basically another word for the band?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my progress on Lace Eater.


I love it, Norma!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> One or more of you will recognize the writer of this pattern...Just thought I'd use up a piece of color so I'd get the courage to start the scarf/shawl.


Looks great to me - your courage should be up now - no reason not to CO.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...The rows are getting very long.


Funny about that. I never had any makers in mine but a couple of times I knit into the centre before I realized it. So when I started Chart C, I put a market before the central cable. Now the rows seem shorter. Go figure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> ...Toni, I read through a bit of your lace party and what amazing pictures! I want to live there! Of course, with all the hired help.


Me, too - with the same condition added on.


> I have a new grandson Cameron.


Congratulations!


> Been busy knitting lace (4 shawls). I just can't stop! I'll try and post some pictures later for fun.


Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> So I I wanted to do the 2 panels of the welt, I would cast on say 30 stitches on two different sets of needles?


That would be the easiest for transferring to your circular needle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jacki such beautiful children... look at that smile at only 2 months.. they are very sweet!!!
> 
> Sue you are getting quite a bit of this done.. You will be passing me before we know it.. I am a few rows short of finishing chart A..
> 
> Ok I am still pretty confused about the Gansey so I will measure my Bear and start the waist band and see if this becomes any clearer.. I did find a chart that I like a lot for the front of it but I am not sure if there is more I am suppose to do ... are there charts for our initials?? I guess I am spoiled and need active links to look at  I don't have the knitting books to look up stitches.. and now my printer is acting up.. I may have to call the internet company.. it worked before he came out.. and now it doesn't.. I could carry the computer over to the printer and print that way.. but I got a wi-fi printer so I wouldn't have to do that!!


there are charts in the Beth Brown-Reinsel book, but any chart- like in embroidery books could be used- that is what I have done in the past. I have just googled 'alphabet' and 'knitting' quite a lot came up- I did not want to download, because I have plenty of alphabets in my knitting and embroidery books. tracing paper and graph paper may help you Ronie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just getting around to starting on page 1...
> Informative introduction, Julie. That under arm gusset is a great idea.
> Is the welt basically another word for the band?


If the band is the usually ribbed beginning, yes!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Elizabeth--yea for the serendipity in life. Only problem is not being able to duplicate colors when you really love them


Then I just make more colors that I love! :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> And a happy dog too


Very happy dog! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had not realised folks would be needing patterns so quickly! I would direct you to Brown-Reinsel's Chapter 11- I don't want to infringe copyright, but this should help.
Any more questions please ask, and I will get back to you as quickly as I can.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I love it, Norma!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Funny about that. I never had any makers in mine but a couple of times I knit into the centre before I realized it. So when I started Chart C, I put a market before the central cable. Now the rows seem shorter. Go figure.


Knitters' illusion?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had not realised folks would be needing patterns so quickly! I would direct you to Brown-Reinsel's Chapter 11- I don't want to infringe copyright, but this should help.
> Any more questions please ask, and I will get back to you as quickly as I can.


So now that I have the ribbing on mine, I just need to start working the pattern to the armholes, right? I can put in a stockinette stitch band for initials - I think Liana should have one of those elaborate 'L's like LaVerne had embroidered on all her clothes on LaVerne and Shirley - and then I just choose the other patterns I want and go for it. Is that correct? Or did I miss something? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> So now that I have the ribbing on mine, I just need to start working the pattern to the armholes, right? I can put in a stockinette stitch band for initials - I think Liana should have one of those elaborate 'L's like LaVerne had embroidered on all her clothes on LaVerne and Shirley - and then I just choose the other patterns I want and go for it. Is that correct? Or did I miss something? Enquiring minds want to know.


No, I am sure you've missed nothing- that would be exactly what I would be doing- except I am working down my second sleeve!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Just spent 30 minutes spinning some Cormo. When I washed/scoured it, I left in a bit of lanolin and now my hands are so soft! I dyed it with Kool-Aid - no, it does not smell like Kool-Aid, just wool - and it is such a lovely color to set off this awesomely cool day!
> 
> Toni, what breeds/colors of sheep do you have?


Someone told me, some time ago this was, that when you dye with Kool-Aid it will always smell like that. It's been quite a while since I've drank Kool-Aid so I may have to go out and buy some just for the heck of it. 
(Ps - read in the other party about how you relaxed your dogs with your spinning. 😄


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

The sweater is gorgeous, unfortunately I think it is way over my experience level.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

njbetsy said:


> The sweater is gorgeous, unfortunately I think it is way over my experience level.


There are very much simpler designs! Mine is based on those from Eriskay one of the Hebridean Islands, and known to be the most complex, many just have ribbing, stocking stitch, and possibly cables.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Following along on the dyeing topic, I was reading a magazine at the doctor's office this afternoon and started reading about dying with ice. It has the effect of a tye dye project but you could control things better. Sure do wish I had the time to have taken notes. I may do an internet search for that. Beautiful effect.

That was the shortest wait I have ever had at the Dr.'s office. When I go for my blood pressure work, he leaves me sit in the waiting room for extended periods of time - he said to help it level off before reading it. Well, that is not the result that I get. Today I went to Ortho/sports clinic because I slammed my fingers twice in a folding stool just over two weeks ago and the one finger does not look right and is not healing. It turns out that I have chipped a bone and ruptured the tendon on the top of my right hand ring finger. Boo hoo me. Now I wish I had gone in sooner. This waiting for it to get better did not work. Not sure if they will do anything about the chipped bone - but splinted for now until the followup visit.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Someone told me, some time ago this was, that when you dye with Kool-Aid it will always smell like that. It's been quite a while since I've drank Kool-Aid so I may have to go out and buy some just for the heck of it.
> (Ps - read in the other party about how you relaxed your dogs with your spinning. 😄


The yarn/fiber will smell like Kool-Aid when you first dye it. The smell has now dissipated on mine, though, and there is no Kool-Aid smell at all. Yes, I just stuck my nose into the fiber to make sure so I my nose wouldn't grow long from telling a lie. 

Still relaxing Juliet with spinning. She is getting a good morning nap each day now.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jacki said:


> sisu said:
> 
> 
> > Jackie, so good to see you back. Congratulations on your new grand baby. Hope we get to see your shawls!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Following along on the dyeing topic, I was reading a magazine at the doctor's office this afternoon and started reading about dying with ice. It has the effect of a tye dye project but you could control things better. Sure do wish I had the time to have taken notes. I may do an internet search for that. Beautiful effect.
> 
> That was the shortest wait I have ever had at the Dr.'s office. When I go for my blood pressure work, he leaves me sit in the waiting room for extended periods of time - he said to help it level off before reading it. Well, that is not the result that I get. Today I went to Ortho/sports clinic because I slammed my fingers twice in a folding stool just over two weeks ago and the one finger does not look right and is not healing. It turns out that I have chipped a bone and ruptured the tendon on the top of my right hand ring finger. Boo hoo me. Now I wish I had gone in sooner. This waiting for it to get better did not work. Not sure if they will do anything about the chipped bone - but splinted for now until the followup visit.


Oh dear, that is most unfortunate, Jan- hoping it is not too painful.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

jangmb said:


> I slammed my fingers twice in a folding stool just over two weeks ago and the one finger does not look right and is not healing. It turns out that I have chipped a bone and ruptured the tendon on the top of my right hand ring finger. Boo hoo me. Now I wish I had gone in sooner. This waiting for it to get better did not work. Not sure if they will do anything about the chipped bone - but splinted for now until the followup visit.


Ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch, ouch! Hope it heals up fast now that it is splinted. Ouch!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I am sure you've missed nothing- that would be exactly what I would be doing- except I am working down my second sleeve!


I will choose some patterns and see if I can find an "L" I like and will give it a go! Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I will choose some patterns and see if I can find an "L" I like and will give it a go! Thanks!


I will be very interested to see what you choose!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> I will choose some patterns and see if I can find an "L" I like and will give it a go! Thanks!


Here is a link that I had bookmarked that has links to graphs of various types of alphabets. I also thought that I had a link to a page that showed some traditional gansey motifs, but I can't find it right now. If I find I will post. 
http://www.chemknits.com/2009/08/assembly-of-alphabet-charts.html?m=1


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ok, you busy chatters, it looks like it has been quite the day. There are 13 pages already. 

Do I have a story for you!!! And photos!!! 

I have to take care of something, then I'll be back. 

(I'm on p. 9)


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I'll see if I can find all the boxes of batts and take a pic for you. I still owe you a pic of some of my handspun. Got out a big bag of the 'early' spinning efforts and discovered that I have a lot that will go together. I must have been on a 'purple' kick for awhile because there is a lot of it in the bag. I think I will make a blanket with it using the Every Size Afghan Square. I also found a soft, soft, soft fingering weight I had forgotten about. Decision: socks or scarf?


Looking forward to seeing them. Soft, soft, soft sounds like a scarf to me.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That would be the easiest for transferring to your circular needle.


Okay, thanks Julie.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Following along on the dyeing topic, I was reading a magazine at the doctor's office this afternoon and started reading about dying with ice. It has the effect of a tye dye project but you could control things better. Sure do wish I had the time to have taken notes. I may do an internet search for that. Beautiful effect.
> 
> That was the shortest wait I have ever had at the Dr.'s office. When I go for my blood pressure work, he leaves me sit in the waiting room for extended periods of time - he said to help it level off before reading it. Well, that is not the result that I get. Today I went to Ortho/sports clinic because I slammed my fingers twice in a folding stool just over two weeks ago and the one finger does not look right and is not healing. It turns out that I have chipped a bone and ruptured the tendon on the top of my right hand ring finger. Boo hoo me. Now I wish I had gone in sooner. This waiting for it to get better did not work. Not sure if they will do anything about the chipped bone - but splinted for now until the followup visit.


Oh no Jan. That sounds awful. Glad you got it taken care of now and hopefully it will heal quickly. Hope you are not in a lot of pain. Are you right handed?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here is a link that I had bookmarked that has links to graphs of various types of alphabets. I also thought that I had a link to a page that showed some traditional gansey motifs, but I can't find it right now. If I find I will post.
> http://www.chemknits.com/2009/08/assembly-of-alphabet-charts.html?m=1


Thanks Chris. I bookmarked this - great reference to have on hand.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Ok, you busy chatters, it looks like it has been quite the day. There are 13 pages already.
> 
> Do I have a story for you!!! And photos!!!
> 
> ...


Oh boy! Much anticipation here. Waiting!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Then I just make more colors that I love! :thumbup:


I like your hang loose attitude.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here is a link that I had bookmarked that has links to graphs of various types of alphabets. I also thought that I had a link to a page that showed some traditional gansey motifs, but I can't find it right now. If I find I will post.
> http://www.chemknits.com/2009/08/assembly-of-alphabet-charts.html?m=1


Very helpful, thank you so much, Chris!

I've bookmarked this too.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very helpful, thank you so much, Chris!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, that is most unfortunate, Jan- hoping it is not too painful.


Me, too, Jan.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Chris. I bookmarked this - great reference to have on hand.


Ditto, Chris.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Oh boy! Much anticipation here. Waiting!!


Hee Hee!!! The lady that I got my spinning wheel from came today! She brought a drum carder and wool picker for me AND more fleece samples! Whoo Hoo!!! We washed a part of a Jacob's fleece that I had skirted and assured me that I am on the right track for how I did that.

Then demonstrated the wool picker (nasty spikes on that thing!) and the drum carder. I tried out both of them and proceeded to pick all of the pink/purple fleece that she gave me last time. Most of it is carded by now. 

I just checked the washed fleece. Parts of it are still damp. I may have to break down and do the spin cycle in the washing machine to help speed the rest of the drying.

What an amazing day! I now will have a yarn the color I was looking for Fuchsia Flowers in October.  I just have to spin it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hee Hee!!! The lady that I got my spinning wheel from came today! She brought a drum carder and wool picker for me AND more fleece samples! Whoo Hoo!!! We washed a part of a Jacob's fleece that I had skirted and assured me that I am on the right track for how I did that.
> 
> Then demonstrated the wool picker (nasty spikes on that thing!) and the drum carder. I tried out both of them and proceeded to pick all of the pink/purple fleece that she gave me last time. Most of it is carded by now.
> 
> ...


Wow! how lucky you are! I see what you mean about those spikes!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ty


TLL said:


> Hee Hee!!! The lady that I got my spinning wheel from came today! She brought a drum carder and wool picker for me AND more fleece samples! Whoo Hoo!!! We washed a part of a Jacob's fleece that I had skirted and assured me that I am on the right track for how I did that.
> 
> Then demonstrated the wool picker (nasty spikes on that thing!) and the drum carder. I tried out both of them and proceeded to pick all of the pink/purple fleece that she gave me last time. Most of it is carded by now.
> 
> ...


That is so great Toni! How wonderful that you got so much done and
got affirmation that you are doing things right! Wonderful color fleece! I never used a picker. I always take days doing that by hand. I do have the drum carder at least! Enjoy your spinning now
:thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! how lucky you are! I see what you mean about those spikes!


I am so excited! I have been waiting to be able to do this for many, many years. What fun!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hee Hee!!! The lady that I got my spinning wheel from came today! She brought a drum carder and wool picker for me AND more fleece samples! Whoo Hoo!!! We washed a part of a Jacob's fleece that I had skirted and assured me that I am on the right track for how I did that.
> 
> Then demonstrated the wool picker (nasty spikes on that thing!) and the drum carder. I tried out both of them and proceeded to pick all of the pink/purple fleece that she gave me last time. Most of it is carded by now.
> 
> ...


That is awesome, Toni! Great photos, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am so excited! I have been waiting to be able to do this for many, many years. What fun!


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Ty
> That is so great Toni! How wonderful that you got so much done and
> got affirmation that you are doing things right! Wonderful color fleece! I never used a picker. I always take days doing that by hand. I do have the drum carder at least! Enjoy your spinning now
> :thumbup:


Thank you, Caryn! I can see how it would take days to pick those locks apart. They are pretty tough. I sure wish we were closer. I know someone with a wool picker you could use.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jacki said:


> sisu said:
> 
> 
> > Jackie, so good to see you back. Congratulations on your new grand baby. Hope we get to see your shawls!
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jan, sorry about your fingers. Sounds painful. I hope they will get better soon.

Sue


jangmb said:


> Following along on the dyeing topic, I was reading a magazine at the doctor's office this afternoon and started reading about dying with ice. It has the effect of a tye dye project but you could control things better. Sure do wish I had the time to have taken notes. I may do an internet search for that. Beautiful effect.
> 
> That was the shortest wait I have ever had at the Dr.'s office. When I go for my blood pressure work, he leaves me sit in the waiting room for extended periods of time - he said to help it level off before reading it. Well, that is not the result that I get. Today I went to Ortho/sports clinic because I slammed my fingers twice in a folding stool just over two weeks ago and the one finger does not look right and is not healing. It turns out that I have chipped a bone and ruptured the tendon on the top of my right hand ring finger. Boo hoo me. Now I wish I had gone in sooner. This waiting for it to get better did not work. Not sure if they will do anything about the chipped bone - but splinted for now until the followup visit.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Caryn! I can see how it would take days to pick those locks apart. They are pretty tough. I sure wish we were closer. I know someone with a wool picker you could use.


Wouldn't that be fun!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Following along on the dyeing topic, I was reading a magazine at the doctor's office this afternoon and started reading about dying with ice. It has the effect of a tye dye project but you could control things better. Sure do wish I had the time to have taken notes. I may do an internet search for that. Beautiful effect.
> 
> That was the shortest wait I have ever had at the Dr.'s office. When I go for my blood pressure work, he leaves me sit in the waiting room for extended periods of time - he said to help it level off before reading it. Well, that is not the result that I get. Today I went to Ortho/sports clinic because I slammed my fingers twice in a folding stool just over two weeks ago and the one finger does not look right and is not healing. It turns out that I have chipped a bone and ruptured the tendon on the top of my right hand ring finger. Boo hoo me. Now I wish I had gone in sooner. This waiting for it to get better did not work. Not sure if they will do anything about the chipped bone - but splinted for now until the followup visit.


I have seen suggestions of ice dying on Pinterest. I bet that was an interesting article. 

I am so sorry about your finger, Jan.  I hope it starts healing soon. That could put a damper on your knitting. We can't have that!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like you are doing really well with it.

Sue


TLL said:


> I am so excited! I have been waiting to be able to do this for many, many years. What fun!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished Chart A of LaceEater. I am really enjoying this. I was going to do a little DB border, but think I am going to push on with this. At least the colour is fairly true in this pic.

Sue


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wouldn't that be fun!


Yes, it sure would! 



britgirl said:


> Looks like you are doing really well with it.


Thank you, Sue. It is pretty easy, really. Putsy, but easy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Chart A of LaceEater. I am really enjoying this. I was going to do a little DB border, but think I am going to push on with this. At least the colour is fairly true in this pic.
> 
> Sue


Looking good!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Chart A of LaceEater. I am really enjoying this. I was going to do a little DB border, but think I am going to push on with this. At least the colour is fairly true in this pic.
> 
> Sue


It looks great, Sue!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Chart A of LaceEater. I am really enjoying this. I was going to do a little DB border, but think I am going to push on with this. At least the colour is fairly true in this pic.
> 
> Sue


It looks so good, Sue! Your cables are nice and even. :thumbup:

I noticed on mine that one side was a little flatter than the other. I 'm not sure how that happened.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear, that is most unfortunate, Jan- hoping it is not too painful.


I would rate it a 4-5. The thing is I smashed three fingers (yes on right hand, yes I am right handed) and did not realize how bad this finger was until the other two healed up. So I really must have protected my right hand without realizing it. So now when I am using my right hand more, it became obvious.

I can do more already and feels some better with their splint on it. This is a good thing. I just do not know what they will do about the bone chip. It really was quite obvious on the x-ray. I could see it quite clearly across the room. I will see the ortho in 6 weeks unless things get worse.

I told my boss that I am just not used to having health issues except for the high blood pressure from working for him.  Well, he said that was "self inflicted". Ha ha.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Today I went to Ortho/sports clinic because I slammed my fingers twice in a folding stool just over two weeks ago and the one finger does not look right and is not healing. It turns out that I have chipped a bone and ruptured the tendon on the top of my right hand ring finger. Boo hoo me. Now I wish I had gone in sooner. This waiting for it to get better did not work. Not sure if they will do anything about the chipped bone - but splinted for now until the followup visit.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: 
I hope your finger heals quickly.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hee Hee!!! The lady that I got my spinning wheel from came today! She brought a drum carder and wool picker for me AND more fleece samples! Whoo Hoo!!! We washed a part of a Jacob's fleece that I had skirted and assured me that I am on the right track for how I did that.
> 
> Then demonstrated the wool picker (nasty spikes on that thing!) and the drum carder. I tried out both of them and proceeded to pick all of the pink/purple fleece that she gave me last time. Most of it is carded by now.
> 
> ...


Oh, Toni!!!!! How very exciting for you. I am excited for you!!!!! Love, Love your fuscia fleece. It is just great that your dream is coming true. How wonderful for all of the help you are getting to get you set up with this. This gal must have really been set up well.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Hee Hee!!! The lady that I got my spinning wheel from came today! She brought a drum carder and wool picker for me AND more fleece samples! Whoo Hoo!!! We washed a part of a Jacob's fleece that I had skirted and assured me that I am on the right track for how I did that.
> 
> Then demonstrated the wool picker (nasty spikes on that thing!) and the drum carder. I tried out both of them and proceeded to pick all of the pink/purple fleece that she gave me last time. Most of it is carded by now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos, it's nice to see the process. And that color will be glorious.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jangmb said:


> I told my boss that I am just not used to having health issues except for the high blood pressure from working for him.  Well, he said that was "self inflicted". Ha ha.


You could always give him the finger, lol. It's in a splint, it's going to stick up by itself anyways.  Seriously, I am glad you got it attended to so it can heal properly.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have a few pics of what has been getting finished this past month. You have already seen the mink lace scarf and the red kerchief. These got finished more recently. Sorry for the delay in getting the pics up here:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I would rate it a 4-5. The thing is I smashed three fingers (yes on right hand, yes I am right handed) and did not realize how bad this finger was until the other two healed up. So I really must have protected my right hand without realizing it. So now when I am using my right hand more, it became obvious.
> 
> I can do more already and feels some better with their splint on it. This is a good thing. I just do not know what they will do about the bone chip. It really was quite obvious on the x-ray. I could see it quite clearly across the room. I will see the ortho in 6 weeks unless things get worse.
> 
> I told my boss that I am just not used to having health issues except for the high blood pressure from working for him.  Well, he said that was "self inflicted". Ha ha.


'Kind Boss' (NOT). I do hope the chip does not become a long term problem!

Just had the Fire Crew here putting my fire alarms right- they will do this in preference to having a call out!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And last two items:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I would rate it a 4-5. The thing is I smashed three fingers (yes on right hand, yes I am right handed) and did not realize how bad this finger was until the other two healed up. So I really must have protected my right hand without realizing it. So now when I am using my right hand more, it became obvious.
> 
> I can do more already and feels some better with their splint on it. This is a good thing. I just do not know what they will do about the bone chip. It really was quite obvious on the x-ray. I could see it quite clearly across the room. I will see the ortho in 6 weeks unless things get worse.
> 
> I told my boss that I am just not used to having health issues except for the high blood pressure from working for him.  Well, he said that was "self inflicted". Ha ha.


Big ouch! Arnica for bruising; Symphtum for bones--it may help. The chip? They just hope the body ejects it. Hope the healing moves quickly.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

You have been busy Tanya, looking good.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I think I have found the perfect house plan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have found the perfect house plan.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Here is a link that I had bookmarked that has links to graphs of various types of alphabets. I also thought that I had a link to a page that showed some traditional gansey motifs, but I can't find it right now. If I find I will post.
> http://www.chemknits.com/2009/08/assembly-of-alphabet-charts.html?m=1


These are great! Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I like your hang loose attitude.


I truly believe that I am too old to have to deal with adolescent angst! :lol:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jan, I hope your finger heals up quickly. It sounds very painful.

Chris, thanks for the link-bookmarked.

Toni, that looks amazing. Thank you for sharing the process. Anxious to see your yarn after it's spun. Lovely color. 

Sue, LE looking good! I told you it wouldn't take long for you to catch up. 

Your projects are looking good, Tanya. Love that baby sweater. 

Sorry if I missed someone. I caught up and wrote up a post at noon and then closed the windows before posting it. 

Love your house plan, Melanie.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Hee Hee!!! The lady that I got my spinning wheel from came today! She brought a drum carder and wool picker for me AND more fleece samples! Whoo Hoo!!! We washed a part of a Jacob's fleece that I had skirted and assured me that I am on the right track for how I did that.
> 
> What an amazing day! I now will have a yarn the color I was looking for Fuchsia Flowers in October.  I just have to spin it.


Beautiful purple batts! That Jacob is gorgeous! What a great day for you! Well done!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Have a few pics of what has been getting finished this past month. You have already seen the mink lace scarf and the red kerchief. These got finished more recently. Sorry for the delay in getting the pics up here:


I am really partial to that sweater. Love all the colors!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> You could always give him the finger, lol. It's in a splint, it's going to stick up by itself anyways.  Seriously, I am glad you got it attended to so it can heal properly.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> You have been busy Tanya, looking good.


Ditto from me, Tanya!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have found the perfect house plan.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have found the perfect house plan.


 :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Good work Tanya. You are filling up your craft table quickly. Everything looks great. You have a good color sense. I do love that child sweater! Great texture and color!

Melanie, love your house plans  :lol: :lol:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have found the perfect house plan.


Sue
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You have been busy. I love the baby sweater.

Sue


tamarque said:


> And last two items:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have found the perfect house plan.


I like your plan. LOL


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have had one chip out of a finger on my right hand...I was too young to remember the original injury. Since I'm touch typing at this moment...feeling is not a problem.

My other major injury is to my pinky on my Left hand (and I *am* left handed...long hand and printing/drawing).

If I didn't have double jointed attachment to the joint considered the knuckle on both hands for my pinkies I would have been inconvenienced with the splinting while the finger healed. I was in Summer school and still had to write reports for my "class".

Now someone has to come steal me and teach me how to spin...and a little bit of that brown fleece spun? Providing I spin it correctly.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> So now that I have the ribbing on mine, I just need to start working the pattern to the armholes, right? I can put in a stockinette stitch band for initials - I think Liana should have one of those elaborate 'L's like LaVerne had embroidered on all her clothes on LaVerne and Shirley - and then I just choose the other patterns I want and go for it. Is that correct? Or did I miss something? Enquiring minds want to know.


Thanks for this question.. I am getting eager to get started on mine 

_Julie_ Thanks for confirming that this is the right direction to go in.. I am going to take a good guess that I can find what I need on the internet!! I wonder how this construction differs from a regular pull over sweater.. as far as waist-chest-neck and sleeve measurements go?

Oh no Jan... that can't feel very good.. I'm so sorry.. I hope it heals up quickly now that it is splinted.. I bet it is very difficult to knit...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, decisions made.  I have never made a sweater with this construction. So I need a pattern. I checked out the link that DFL gave from Ravelry. I picked out two possibilities. One is for a baby with sport weight yarn. The other is for a child with worsted weight. Baby sweater-cast on 128 stitches. Child-62. I unraveled the rest of the sweater that I made my Sandshore sweater and am planning on making the child sweater. It will be a different construction than the rest of you, but I think that it will be a good starting place for me. 

http://www.unicornbooks.com/pattern_Bkidsgansey.asp


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Toni that is beautiful yarn color and it will go great with the Fuchsia shawl!! 

Sue I told you it was addicting ... my problem is that my yarn and needles are close to the same color I am thinking of finding another needle and see if its the right size 
I am so close to finishing chart A I have the last patterned row and my Purl row and then I am on to the next chart.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya great job!!! you do have a good sense of color.. I like the baby sweater very much.. 

Karen lucky you!!! I hope your spinning lesson went well 

Chris thanks for the link.. I will be looking at it right away 


I got very little knitting done.. by the time I figured out my new satellite system most of the day was gone.. luckily I got the cake done and spaghetti Sauce going before the guy got here.. and then my Son came over and spent most of the day here.. I just took them home! He had a great day.. 
So now I am ready to figure out my yarn and the gauge I will be using and planning out my pattern 
I like this anchor pattern and it can be adjusted I hope to fit my sweater.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is awesome, Toni! Great photos, too!


Thank you, Pam!  And everyone else. I sure appreciate your support while I tackle this new craft. 

Tanya, your table is going to look great!!! Your baby sweater is beautiful. :thumbup:

Melanie, I love your house plan! Perfect!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jan, sorry about your finger. Hoping that it takes care of itself and feels better fast. 

Toni that is a beautiful color for your fuchsia. &#128516; and way cool that you get to spin it yourself. You are doing good! 

Tanya your projects are excellent. Hope you do well with them at your craft table. 

I still have not worked on the LE in 4 days. As I was at my sisters again this weekend. And this evening I attempted to work the sample swatch for the Vanessa Ives shawl. I keep messing it up. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

And here is an after sunset picture over the bay form the block on the other side of the lagoon. And the lion that watches over my front door.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful sunset.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> And here is an after sunset picture over the bay form the block on the other side of the lagoon. And the lion that watches over my front door.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finished Chart B of LE. I am really moving along now.
Sue


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And here is an after sunset picture over the bay form the block on the other side of the lagoon. And the lion that watches over my front door.


Lovely sunset!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart B of LE. I am really moving along now.
> Sue


Great, Sue!!! I'm working on my border on my DB. Tomorrow I have to clean house and pack. Will try to fit in some knitting, too.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Karen lucky you!!! I hope your spinning lesson went well


What spinning lesson? Toni needs to come get me.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> And here is an after sunset picture over the bay form the block on the other side of the lagoon. And the lion that watches over my front door.


Remember...it's almost October! You need to make sure to have extra meat to set out for your wall critter. :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for this question.. I am getting eager to get started on mine
> 
> _Julie_ Thanks for confirming that this is the right direction to go in.. I am going to take a good guess that I can find what I need on the internet!! I wonder how this construction differs from a regular pull over sweater.. as far as waist-chest-neck and sleeve measurements go?
> 
> Oh no Jan... that can't feel very good.. I'm so sorry.. I hope it heals up quickly now that it is splinted.. I bet it is very difficult to knit...


The Ganseys I have seen vary from quite close fitting, to very loose fitting- so again it is a matter of your personal preference! If you can get a copy of the Brown-Reinsel book, from the library perhaps she has quite explicit instructions on how to calculate it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, decisions made.  I have never made a sweater with this construction. So I need a pattern. I checked out the link that DFL gave from Ravelry. I picked out two possibilities. One is for a baby with sport weight yarn. The other is for a child with worsted weight. Baby sweater-cast on 128 stitches. Child-62. I unraveled the rest of the sweater that I made my Sandshore sweater and am planning on making the child sweater. It will be a different construction than the rest of you, but I think that it will be a good starting place for me.
> 
> http://www.unicornbooks.com/pattern_Bkidsgansey.asp


Looks good, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya great job!!! you do have a good sense of color.. I like the baby sweater very much..
> 
> Karen lucky you!!! I hope your spinning lesson went well
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Lovely sunset!!


Both of interest!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--love your house design. I used to fantasize having a huge unbiquitous room with a wide counter running all around the perimeter. This counter would have all the work stations for my different projects. Today I could remove the partition walls in my bedrooms and actually create this kind of space. Only one small bedroom corner would remain with a comfortable sized bathroom. So similar to your idea. Maybe we should get together to build a prototype and publish the design.

Bev--Saw that gansey pattern, too. It is a great one especially for a child. Using your repurposed sweater yarn will make such a wonderful luxury item for a child.

Chris--great list of motif charts. Thanks for sharing it.

Toni--fabulous yarn color. Spun up it will be almost too delicious. What a great day with the spinning woman who actually came to you with her equipment. Great seeing these tools in action. All new to me.  Good tools make our lives so much easier.

Sue--there really is no grass that grows under your feet. Your LE has just moved forward so beautifully.

Happy people liked my projects. Most of the pieces are very simple, keep the price down items. But the baby sweater was to be special and goes into the mail today so the baby can get to wear it before she grows out of it. It was a fun project to put together and loved the organic cotton yarn which was used. The mother wanted something with not baby colors which is right up my alley. If there is time may make another one for the craft table. It doesn't take that long now that the design is worked out and baby sweaters have really simple construction.

Got a very nice call last nite from an acquaintance who had contracted with me to do her bathroom about 18-20 yrs ago. She has been in love with the tile work over the years which turned her tiny bathroom into a comfortable space with some pizzazz. She referred me to a friend who needs some tile work/repair so will go see her today. Maybe a small job in my path to help pay my way. Fingers and toes crossed. 

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jan, I do hope you heal quickly. It must be sore.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Oh boy! Much anticipation here. Waiting!!


Me, too. Keeping on reading :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, that was a fantastic day. Thank you for a wonderful story and great photos. I really enjoyed it. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Fabulous LE Sue. I do love the colour!
Edit That was quick and it so neat. I think I must be a slow knitter :|


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, what wonderful work and such a great deal of it :thumbup:
Edit I like the yellow hat!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> 'Kind Boss' (NOT). I do hope the chip does not become a long term problem!
> 
> Just had the Fire Crew here putting my fire alarms right- they will do this in preference to having a call out!


I am glad they sort the problem. I can understand they would rather come and visit as against racing to you all horns/lights going.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have found the perfect house plan.


Oh yes. :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I like that pattern, Bev. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> And here is an after sunset picture over the bay form the block on the other side of the lagoon. And the lion that watches over my front door.


Wonderful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Has anyone heard from Linda? I don't think she has posted since she went to the yarn show. I do hope she is OK.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nobody mentions Forrestsmum1 - but I have her permission to post this- mindless coatigan in garter stitch that she just sent me- a very fine lace knitter as well! So sorry we never see her here now.
I love the colours in this. Various Cleckheaton yarns.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad they sort the problem. I can understand they would rather come and visit as against racing to you all horns/lights going.


 :thumbup: Far wiser!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, do tell Forestmum that her work is stunning. It took my breath away :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, do tell Forestmum that her work is stunning. It took my breath away :thumbup:


I've just told her! She is busy cutting human grade Kangaroo meat for Forrest the Bengal cat. Deej her elderly Rottie died two weeks ago, so she just has her Shar Pei.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--I just realized that pic of the lagoon was your house. I always had the image of you living in a wooded area but this is by the water's edge. So nice.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I went yesterday to the YS about 15 k away, that is closing down, and got these bits and pieces at a 30% reduction.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Remember...it's almost October! You need to make sure to have extra meat to set out for your wall critter. :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Love your pictures, Chris. It's kind of fun getting a feel for where people live by their sunsets.  Love your view.

Sue, you are going great guns!!  Looks great!

Oh, Julie, tell Joy I love her coatigan!! Gorgeous work and gorgeous colors. And lucky you!!* I miss her input.

*I reread your post. Did she send you the sweater or the picture of the sweater??


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

TLL said:


> Hee Hee!!! The lady that I got my spinning wheel from came today! She brought a drum carder and wool picker for me AND more fleece samples! Whoo Hoo!!! We washed a part of a Jacob's fleece that I had skirted and assured me that I am on the right track for how I did that.
> 
> Then demonstrated the wool picker (nasty spikes on that thing!) and the drum carder. I tried out both of them and proceeded to pick all of the pink/purple fleece that she gave me last time. Most of it is carded by now.
> 
> ...


Wow....that is all so wonderful...I have never seen that equipment. You will have the perfect color for Fuchsia Flowers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Love your pictures, Chris. It's kind of fun getting a feel for where people live by their sunsets.  Love your view.
> 
> ...


The picture of the 'coatigan' it very definitely is a garment for herself- the wool was new- and cost well over $100 AUS.
She is a wonderful knitter of lace! But her 'family' take a lot of work- and she moved in the summer to a much smaller apartment, so like me has had to downsize drastically.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, what a fabulous haul from your LYS the other day. Glad you got the bargins. I love how that blue is knitting up. Sorry your store is closing. Will you have to go farther to get yarn now, or is there one closer to you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, what a fabulous haul from your LYS the other day. Glad you got the bargins. I love how that blue is knitting up. Sorry your store is closing. Will you have to go farther to get yarn now, or is there one closer to you?


There is a closer one, but it does not carry the top of the line products! I think the blue is very pretty!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

I posted the following on another thread today asking about Crochet vs Knitting...thought some of you might be interested also:

I do both...I knit continental and hold the crochet hook like I hold a knitting needle (in the palm of my hand).

The one thing to remember about crochet vs knitting is that crochet uses more yarn/thread than knitting...

Here is an article I found that I thought was interesting; it is written by a crocheter:

http://www.jjcrochet.com/blog/top-8-reason-why-crocheting-is-better-than-knitting/

And here is another...it puts the advantages and disadvantages in a chart:

http://www.diffen.com/difference/Crochet_vs_Knitting

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-361014-2.html#7938573

Here is the thread.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went yesterday to the YS about 15 k away, that is closing down, and got these bits and pieces at a 30% reduction.


That is a great haul! It is a shame it is closing down.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Personally, I don't understand the need for comparing knitting and crocheting. I think it is a personal preference, nothing to do with amount of yarn used, number of needles involved. Do what you like, not what others might claim is better, faster or whatever. I knit a lot, crochet a little, but my real pleasure comes from knitting. I do wonder if there are anything like the number of crochet stitch patterns that there are knitting stitch patterns. As of now I have not seen a book touting 300, 500 crochet stitches. Please correct me if I am wrong about this, as I admit to never having looked at real depth into crochet. I have made a few crochet items in my time, but knitting is my focus. I like the challenge of trying new stitches. The LaceEater shawl is a case in point, with the many different stitches incorporated into it. As I am knitting it, I am reminded of a tapestry in the making.

Sue


dragonflylace said:


> I posted the following on another thread today asking about Crochet vs Knitting...thought some of you might be interested also:
> 
> I do both...I knit continental and hold the crochet hook like I hold a knitting needle (in the palm of my hand).
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a great haul! It is a shame it is colosing down.


I am really rather fed up about it- amongst other things they had the agency for Pfaff, it was a joy to look at their patchworking/quilting fabrics. I might try to go back in October before they close the doors. They are Korean I suspect, but as their day they close is a Saturday, I am wondering if they are also, Seventh Day Adventists- I know they are Christian. On the journey I passed the Chaldean Catholic Church, just as a BTW. Locally we have an Assyrian Church, two Sikh Temples, at least two Mosques, which reminds me I know of two women around who wear the full Burka, and only go out in public when their husbands are with them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Personally, I don't understand the need for comparing knitting and crocheting. I think it is a personal preference, nothing to do with amount of yarn used, number of needles involved. Do what you like, not what others might claim is better, faster or whatever. I knit a lot, crochet a little, but my real pleasure comes from knitting. I do wonder if there are anything like the number of crochet stitch patterns that there are knitting stitch patterns. As of now I have not seen a book touting 300, 500 crochet stitches. Please correct me if I am wrong about this, as I admit to never having looked at real depth into crochet. I have made a few crochet items in my time, but knitting is my focus. I like the challenge of trying new stitches. The LaceEater shawl is a case in point, with the many different stitches incorporated into it. As I am knitting it, I am reminded of a tapestry in the making.
> 
> Sue


I am with you Sue on this one! Not that I am as skilled as yourself with lace knitting- I crochet a little- mainly on bags and so forth when I want a firmer stronger edge, and for handles- seldom stop to follow, or even look for the possible pattern in crochet to use- just go for it! And by the way have absolutely no recall of when or how I learned to crochet, whereas I know Mum taught me to knit at 6 and insisted that at 12 I could knit a pair of white cabled baby booties, and I realise now the yo's are the introduction to lace.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Personally, I don't understand the need for comparing knitting and crocheting. I think it is a personal preference, nothing to do with amount of yarn used, number of needles involved. Do what you like, not what others might claim is better, faster or whatever. I knit a lot, crochet a little, but my real pleasure comes from knitting. I do wonder if there are anything like the number of crochet stitch patterns that there are knitting stitch patterns. As of now I have not seen a book touting 300, 500 crochet stitches. Please correct me if I am wrong about this, as I admit to never having looked at real depth into crochet. I have made a few crochet items in my time, but knitting is my focus. I like the challenge of trying new stitches. The LaceEater shawl is a case in point, with the many different stitches incorporated into it. As I am knitting it, I am reminded of a tapestry in the making.
> 
> Sue


It is true I have more knit books/magazines than ones for crochet however, that is by choice. There are stitch books for crochet with many motifs. I have one book on crochet edges by Nicki Epstein. Don't know if she has more as she does with knitting. I have other very nice books on crochet patterns and technique/style which are equally high end. I have to wonder if crochet which was traditionally taught as a free hand skill still remains so today. Thus we see fewer books/patterns. But as with knitting we do have our crochet stars and with more being done, there will be more patterns being printed in the US, at least. Lily Chin has been out there crocheting for many years with several books on the craft that are pretty high end. She is very well known. And to remind, Ravelry is a joint Knit/Crochet site.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went yesterday to the YS about 15 k away, that is closing down, and got these bits and pieces at a 30% reduction.


Score!!! Your yarn looks wonderfully soft, Julie.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a beautiful sunset, Chris. 

Your friend has made a very pretty jacket, Julie!

Your LE is really moving along, Sue.  It does remind me of tapestry also.

Thank you, all, for your support and encouraging words with this whole spinning project/craft. Karen, I'm thinking Caryn or Elizabeth could teach you a whole lot more about spinning than I know at this point.  It sure would be fun to get together.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nobody mentions Forrestsmum1 - but I have her permission to post this- mindless coatigan in garter stitch that she just sent me- a very fine lace knitter as well! So sorry we never see her here now.
> I love the colours in this. Various Cleckheaton yarns.


That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Pretty view you get Chris. And it is always good to have protection at your front door. We have Foo Dogs on either side of our porch  

Looking great Sue. You are moving right along! Your cables look great.

Norma, I think I read a post by Linda on Toni's lp where she said she had spent time with her grands after the festival and was exhausted.

Julie, please tell Forestmum her work is exquisite. That jacket is soo lovely. Sorry to hear of her dog.i do wish her well. Maybe she can stop by here again - always love to see more lace!
Good purchase at the lys. That yarn is a nice blue.have you started something with it, or just a swatch? Too bad it is closing though.

I was taught to crochet by my grandmother and made a lap blanket. Then I was really into doilies and snowflakes for a long time! I didn't learn how to knit till way later and taught myself. Then I just seemed to drop the crochet. Now I am looking at it again, but have to always look up how to do the basic stitches again because I don't do it often enough.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, what a fabulous haul from your LYS the other day. Glad you got the bargins. I love how that blue is knitting up. Sorry your store is closing. Will you have to go farther to get yarn now, or is there one closer to you?


Ditto from me, Julie. Well done!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pretty view you get Chris. And it is always good to have protection at your front door. We have Foo Dogs on either side of our porch
> 
> Looking great Sue. You are moving right along! Your cables look great.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness for Youtube videos!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris thanks for the pictures... I also like to see where we all live  and I love your Lion!! I love the song that has the line in it "Two cats in the yard, life use to be so hard" and when I would drive from San Jose to Santa Cruz there was a Mansion that had two Lion statues in the front yard... I had always thought that the song was about that house and those who lived in it ... I would love a lion like yours for my house 

Sue that is coming along beautifully.. your really moving quickly on it!!

DFL I do both and I also hold my needles like I hold my hook  I find crochet more mindless and knitting I have to pay closer attention too.. you can't drop a stitch in crochet but you sure can in knitting... I prefer the material made from knitting for my garments over the material made from crochet.. but I love some of the looks you can get from crochet also.. color work in crochet is easier.. there are no bobbins.. you just carry the yarn along.. if I am tired and want something to do with my hands I will play with a hook and yarn.. if I don't make something then I frog it.. now biggie.. getting started in knitting takes longer but I get a 'zen' feeling from knitting that I don't get from crochet.. 
I saw some crochet hats made with Red Heart Supersaver and didn't like them at all... then I saw a table with some made with a fingering and loved them.. so there is a gauge that needs to be paid attention to in crochet just like knitting... and as with knitting the finer yarns create a more delecate fabric.. I would love one of those 60's vests and poncho's that everyone was making in the late 60's and early 70's.. I am sure they would sell well too.. if made with the right kind of yarn 

Thanks for letting us know about Forestsmum Julie... I had no idea who Forest was..  I am going to guess you can find Kangaroo meat in the stores there... thanks for her sweater picture it is very pretty... love the colors too  it is a lot like Tanya's  and what a great haul from the LYS  lots of really nice things..

I saw in my email today that Knitters Pride is now using a color coding for their cables.. so if you need a certain size you can find it easy by the color.. what a great idea!! I am going to look for some of them 

I got a great start on my Gansey.. needles and yarn.. plus a few rows of the ribbing 

Well I need to get to work soon.. have a great day all.. I hope there are very few boats today and that I can come home early again


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> And here is an after sunset picture over the bay form the block on the other side of the lagoon. And the lion that watches over my front door.


Ah, a soothing water photo to start my day off right.

And, ROAR right back at ya, Mr. Lion.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love the colours in this. Various Cleckheaton yarns.


Colors, colors, colors! What fun!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went yesterday to the YS about 15 k away, that is closing down, and got these bits and pieces at a 30% reduction.


Well done, Julie! Love that soft, blue yarn!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> . Locally we have an Assyrian Church, two Sikh Temples, at least two Mosques, which reminds me I know of two women around who wear the full Burka, and only go out in public when their husbands are with them.


It is so wonderful that you have such an 'international' community. It is something I miss since I no longer live near a university.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, all, for your support and encouraging words with this whole spinning project/craft. Karen, I'm thinking Caryn or Elizabeth could teach you a whole lot more about spinning than I know at this point.  It sure would be fun to get together.


I would so love to sit and spin with y'all! How fun would that be?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Knitting vs Crocheting: Is this like Army vs. Navy? Michigan State University vs the University of Michigan? Other than Knit/Crochet in Public Day once a year, I was not aware that either knitting or crocheting were spectator sports. WooHoo! Time to crochet/knit some pompoms!

Elizabeth says, "Do what you love and ignore all those who don't 'get it'!"

And, the article with the charts has errors/misleading information. Since when is silk the most expensive fiber? Since when has a list of 'knitting stitches' encompassed more than 'knit' and 'purl'? Sounds like a clueless reporter wrote this article. Just my $.04 (adjusted for inflation).

Do what you love and the creative joy will follow! Go! Do it now! Grab those hooks and needles and colorful yarns and give yourself a moment of joy RIGHT NOW!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh, goodness! 20 pages to catch up on.
Sorry I haven't reported back on the yarn fest yet. The weekend was taken over by 2 energetic little monkeys one of whom "shared" his tummy upset with me. He , of course, bounced right back while spent a day with the dreaded d &v and the next sleeping. We have made it home but I'm still not feeling well so will catch up and report when I can.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I can't seem to get myself caught up here - bits & pieces of stuff eating away my time with nothing to show for it. Anyway, a few patterns to share (sorry for any duplicates) & then back to page 5...

Romantic by maanel
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/romantic-4

Entrelac Boho Scarf by Leah Prestamo
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/entrelac-boho-scarf

PACIFIC by Alison Green
http://www.berroco.com/patterns/pacific

Linda's Pullover by Linda Fisher
http://www.classiceliteyarns.com/WebLetter/412/Issue412.php

country doily by Jhon Laserna
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/country-doily


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh, goodness! 20 pages to catch up on.
> Sorry I haven't reported back on the yarn fest yet. The weekend was taken over by 2 energetic little monkeys one of whom "shared" his tummy upset with me. He , of course, bounced right back while spent a day with the dreaded d &v and the next sleeping. We have made it home but I'm still not feeling well so will catch up and report when I can.


Oh, so sorry, Linda, you've gotten ill. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love your MT. ...


Thank you, Bev, Norma, Pam, Ronie, Caryn & Elizabeth (I hope that I haven't missed anyone) for your comments on my progress with Mountain trails. The next clue should be out today - forgot to check for it because she doesn't send notices - but I am not ready for it.

Got behind with LE - dropped a stitch in a complex sequence & mucked it up when I tried to fix it (patterning on RS & WS rows) & had to tink 2 rows. Should have finished Chart C last night but that put me back. So I still have that & half of clue 2 for Cuerda Seca to finish before clue 3 tomorrow plus today's snowflake in preparation for my Party.
I should stop talking about it & DO something!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...My church had a shower for DS fiancee ...


How thoughtful!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Chris--I just realized that pic of the lagoon was your house. I always had the image of you living in a wooded area but this is by the water's edge. So nice.


NO, not my house. My sister inherited a small home around the corner from that picture. She's not on the bay or the lagoon but in between the 2.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jan, may I make a suggestion? Take a little stress off and work on the Gansey WIP. Even if you don't finish, you will make progress...


I agree - starting something new would mean another WIP (& more stress) while the earlier one languishes still.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Mine is in Albania and was bitten by a guard dog...


Oh, no! I hope he is okay.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> NO, not my house. My sister inherited a small home around the corner from that picture. She's not on the bay or the lagoon but in between the 2.


I do apologize if I confused anyone else by posting a pic down by my sisters along with a pic of my unused front door. (BTW that little box under the lion is from the doorbell that doesn't work at all, and I don't really need it anyhow) I really do live in the woods in the Poconos.

Julie, I love that blue yarn you scored. 
And I really love Forestmum's jacket/sweater. The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I remember when I got married one of my aunts asked if it would be ok to give me a 'thing' instead of cash as a gift...


Although cash is so much more convenient for the giver & can be so much more practical for the receiver, I would prefer to give something more lasting that might be kept as a warm memory - like that crystal vase.
These days, though, by the time that couples marry, they have frequently already had two households on the go. Difficult not to triplicate what they already have. Hard to be even with it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Jacki said:


> ...here is a picture of my grandsons Evan (age 5) and Cameron (age 2 months).


Sweet!
At 2 months (!!) Cameron seems to be already proud of his big brother & there is no doubt that Evan is proud to be one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Knitters' illusion?


... or _ *de*_lusion?
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ..I slammed my fingers twice in a folding stool ...I have chipped a bone and ruptured the tendon...


So sorry to hear of your injury, Jan. I hope that splint helps. Can you knit with that finger stuck off Like that? Would be tricky, I imagine.
(I am here trying to figure out how my other fingers would be able to still function with that one immobile - but with no actual knitting in my hands - I sure hope no one is watching.)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Cast on last night for my gansey, working on my ribbing today. I am hoping it will fit my GS, but in case it doesn't, I probably won't put on any initials.

I have done both-crochet and knitting. Many beautiful stitches and patterns in both. My preference for doing is knitting and I love the softness and flow that you get from knitting for garments.

Found the 'dramatic' setting on my camera.  What fun!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...The lady that I got my spinning wheel from came today! ...


What fun, Toni! I am so glad that you found her & I am sure that she is loving being able to share her knowledge & experience with you.
I love your "Picked Pile of Poof" & agree that it will be great for Fuchsia Flowers! How nice to be able to knit that with your own homespun!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Have a few pics of what has been getting finished this past month. ...


Good for you, Tanya! Keeping those needles going while we chatter!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And last two items:


Those look really good on display like that. Will you have room to do that at your stall?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have found the perfect house plan.


Oh, yes!
;-) :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Score!!! Your yarn looks wonderfully soft, Julie.


For mohair/acrylic it is not bad. BUT it is a handwash, short spin, and no tumble dry, dry flat in shade, instruction. Although it IS drycleanable.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That is a beautiful sunset, Chris.
> 
> Your friend has made a very pretty jacket, Julie!
> 
> ...


I think it is stunning- given she just knit it- no pattern! The colours are not true she said, but I reckon it must be amazing to the eye.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is absolutely beautiful!


I will be letting her know!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Maybe a small job in my path to help pay my way. Fingers and toes crossed...


Good luck, Tanya - I hope that it works out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I love the colours in this...


Gorgeous, Julie! I agree those are marvellous colours & work so well together!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Pretty view you get Chris. And it is always good to have protection at your front door. We have Foo Dogs on either side of our porch
> 
> Looking great Sue. You are moving right along! Your cables look great.
> 
> ...


I will be letting her know! I was pleased with my purchases, and that it was less than $100. 
I just cast on what I felt was the right # of stitches- have not even bothered to count- beginning of a garter stitch scarf for myself- it will mix and match well with the colours in my wardrobe!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went yesterday to the YS about 15 k away, that is closing down, and got these bits and pieces at a 30% reduction.


Great deal & I see that you could not resist that yarn's call. Are you just swatching or have you started something specific? Lovely colourway.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Ditto from me, Julie. Well done!


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dragonflylace said:


> ...Here is an article I found that I thought was interesting...


Thanks for the links - I am trying to catch up here now before I go run some errands but they are open in my browser to read when I get back.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Personally, I don't understand the need for comparing knitting and crocheting. I think it is a personal preference...


I agree - sometimes one is more suited for a project than the other. I have always gone in cycles - spending more time at one or the other - or with some other hand craft.
I have always found crocheting to be easier - as in more straightforward & so much easier to trouble shoot - although no dropping down a row to fix something.
There is no doubt that knitting is finer & more delicate. Although, the Secret Garden shawl that I did by Lily Go is quite delicate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Chris thanks for the pictures... I also like to see where we all live  and I love your Lion!! I love the song that has the line in it "Two cats in the yard, life use to be so hard" and when I would drive from San Jose to Santa Cruz there was a Mansion that had two Lion statues in the front yard... I had always thought that the song was about that house and those who lived in it ... I would love a lion like yours for my house
> 
> Sue that is coming along beautifully.. your really moving quickly on it!!
> 
> ...


Took me a while to find out who Forest actually was! Joy prefers known breeds, dog and cat, but often they have been rescue ones. Neo the Shar Pei is settling down to life without his big mate rather better than he was with him- this is why Joy is so busy- she has to do multiple potty trips a day, and Neo has been a major handful- her new apartment is not suitable for letting the dogs free, she is lucky they were allowed! I too saw the similarity to Tanya's work. I am talking myself into taking another trip over next month- I need to find out when they will actually shut up shop. I have my eye on some quilting cloth.
Glad you have your gansey under way!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Colors, colors, colors! What fun!


They look terrific together, don't they?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I'm still not feeling well so will catch up and report when I can.


Sorry that you caught a bug, Linda - your resistance was probably down from being on the go so much & you need to recover from that as well.
Looking forward to hearing of your adventure when you are feeling better.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Found the 'dramatic' setting on my camera.  What fun!


Definitely! Lovely sunrise


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Well done, Julie! Love that soft, blue yarn!


It is knitting up beautifully- but I am making myself finish the red Guernsey. And also I need to work on Bronwen's Birthday and Christmas gifts.

Which reminds me I have a photo I have just taken.
I have just knitted rung #20 on the second sleeve's 'ladder' only one more to go, and it will be the decrease for the cuff.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Great progress on Lace Eater, Sue & Pam - looking marvellous. I thought that Norma had posted a pic here as well - but perhaps that was in Toni's party. They are all looking so nice in their different colours & showing the design elements so lovelily - that's a new word that I just invented - seems grammatical. ;-)

ETA: I caught up on over 20 pages - never intended that when I sat down - lost my morning but now I don't feel out of the loop.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I have just knitted rung #20 on the second sleeve's 'ladder' only one more to go, and it will be the decrease for the cuff.


Fantastic, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> It is so wonderful that you have such an 'international' community. It is something I miss since I no longer live near a university.


We have a campus in Auckland for most of the Universities in the country, plus the three main Auckland Universities, and fairly obviously are a centre for Pacific Studies, on a World level. Plus we have the Migrant Centre a bit to the north of my home.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, so sorry, Linda, you've gotten ill. Hope you get better soon!


From me, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Bev, Norma, Pam, Ronie, Caryn & Elizabeth (I hope that I haven't missed anyone) for your comments on my progress with Mountain trails. The next clue should be out today - forgot to check for it because she doesn't send notices - but I am not ready for it.
> 
> Got behind with LE - dropped a stitch in a complex sequence & mucked it up when I tried to fix it (patterning on RS & WS rows) & had to tink 2 rows. Should have finished Chart C last night but that put me back. So I still have that & half of clue 2 for Cuerda Seca to finish before clue 3 tomorrow plus today's snowflake in preparation for my Party.
> I should stop talking about it & DO something!


Like I just type one handed much of the time, an advantage of not needing to work closely with a chart!
Guernsey held in the left!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I do apologize if I confused anyone else by posting a pic down by my sisters along with a pic of my unused front door. (BTW that little box under the lion is from the doorbell that doesn't work at all, and I don't really need it anyhow) I really do live in the woods in the Poconos.
> 
> Julie, I love that blue yarn you scored.
> And I really love Forestmum's jacket/sweater. The colors are gorgeous.


Thanks, Chris!
And yes, I really agree with you about the 'Coatigan'!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, I missed Linda's post. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Cast on last night for my gansey, working on my ribbing today. I am hoping it will fit my GS, but in case it doesn't, I probably won't put on any initials.
> 
> I have done both-crochet and knitting. Many beautiful stitches and patterns in both. My preference for doing is knitting and I love the softness and flow that you get from knitting for garments.
> 
> Found the 'dramatic' setting on my camera.  What fun!


Initials are not obligatory!
The 'dramatic' has really worked, lovely shot, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous, Julie! I agree those are marvellous colours & work so well together!!


The Cleckheaton yarns have some amazing colour combinations, and then they do the solids, too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, your guersey is almost done. It looks quite lovely. I am sure your friend/relative will love it.

Linda, so sorry to hear that you caught the bug. Hope you will be feeling better soon.

Thanks for the comments on my sunrise. The dramatic setting sharpens the contrast between light and dark, which takes some places and adds a depth to them-like the trees in my sunrise. Usually, they are a solid dark color, In this mornings picture they have light and dark in them.  Sometimes with just clouds, the clouds get so dark that I don't like it at all. Just got to play some more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great deal & I see that you could not resist that yarn's call. Are you just swatching or have you started something specific? Lovely colourway.


My stash is growing steadily! A 'mindless' Garter stitch scarf- just cast on without counting, and went for it!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Which reminds me I have a photo I have just taken. I have just knitted rung #20 on the second sleeve's 'ladder' only one more to go, and it will be the decrease for the cuff.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Fantastic, Julie!


Thanks so much, Jane!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Oh, goodness! 20 pages to catch up on.
> Sorry I haven't reported back on the yarn fest yet. The weekend was taken over by 2 energetic little monkeys one of whom "shared" his tummy upset with me. He , of course, bounced right back while spent a day with the dreaded d &v and the next sleeping. We have made it home but I'm still not feeling well so will catch up and report when I can.


I am sorry that you are ill. Please get well soon. I was getting concerned.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I am sorry you have had problems with LE. Me, too :thumbdown: I have frogged 15 rows and will pick up the stitches later. There was a glaring error down passed my life line. I had to take it back to I point that I could pick up easily. I will report in later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, your guersey is almost done. It looks quite lovely. I am sure your friend/relative will love it.
> 
> Linda, so sorry to hear that you caught the bug. Hope you will be feeling better soon.
> 
> Thanks for the comments on my sunrise. The dramatic setting sharpens the contrast between light and dark, which takes some places and adds a depth to them-like the trees in my sunrise. Usually, they are a solid dark color, In this mornings picture they have light and dark in them.  Sometimes with just clouds, the clouds get so dark that I don't like it at all. Just got to play some more.


That is true, Bev! I just wish I were able to try it for size on her, before I have to post it. But that is a total impossibility! I will ring again to see if she is home from Dunblane/Dumfriess I muddle the two towns, I know she was visiting one or the other.
Wish I had a setting to heighten contrast- it is a brilliant feature!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, no! I hope he is okay.


Fortunately yes. He had to have stitches and a tentanus injection. It is quite big and on both sides of his thigh.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Elizabeth!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love the drama photo :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Fortunately yes. He had to have stitches and a tentanus injection. It is quite big and on both sides of his thigh.


Thank God, literally that it was not rabid!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Julie, your gansey is a tour de force :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I am sorry you have had problems with LE. Me, too :thumbdown: I have frogged 15 rows and will pick up the stitches later...


Oh, double darn! I wondered why you hadn't posted the latest progress.
Actually, before the error that I backtracked for, there was another.
I had not interpreted the WS RT correctly. I felt that it wasn't sitting right on row 90 but moved on - telling myself that it just needed another row to straighten out. By the time I made the 2nd one in row 92, I knew that I'd have to do something about it - the 1st wasn't as noticeable but the 2nd was. So I practiced with some scrap yarn, figured out my error & decided to fix it on the return row.

Again, the patterning on both sides caused a snag: I inadvertently undid the RT on the row below but though that I had fixed it. When I finished row 93, I had a decision to make: tink back to row 90 or decide that I could live with it. I thought that I could live with it. 
I wish now that I had tinked but there is no way I am going back again. I think that the stitch got slipped up from 90 to 92. I might be able to tack the stitch a bit to make it look like 2 - we'll see.

Add to that that the snowflake that I did in preparation for my party took about 2 1/2 hours instead of one because, twice, I managed to leave out a spoke I had to rip back. I spent a *lot* of time knitting/crocheting yesterday but did not profit from it as I should have.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Knitting vs Crocheting: Is this like Army vs. Navy? Michigan State University vs the University of Michigan? Other than Knit/Crochet in Public Day once a year, I was not aware that either knitting or crocheting were spectator sports. WooHoo! Time to crochet/knit some pompoms!
> 
> Elizabeth says, "Do what you love and ignore all those who don't 'get it'!"
> 
> ...


Yes, indeed.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Bev, Norma, Pam, Ronie, Caryn & Elizabeth (I hope that I haven't missed anyone) for your comments on my progress with Mountain trails. The next clue should be out today - forgot to check for it because she doesn't send notices - but I am not ready for it.
> 
> Got behind with LE - dropped a stitch in a complex sequence & mucked it up when I tried to fix it (patterning on RS & WS rows) & had to tink 2 rows. Should have finished Chart C last night but that put me back. So I still have that & half of clue 2 for Cuerda Seca to finish before clue 3 tomorrow plus today's snowflake in preparation for my Party.
> I should stop talking about it & DO something!


I'm definitely not ready for Mountain Trails and didn't make any more progress on my LE, so am getting myself way behind. Will be behind on my Glacier, too. Oh well, I'll take these projects with me on vacation and see how much I can get accomplished while we're on the road. I need to go get something done and hopefully get some knitting done this afternoon. I'm up to 20 repeats on my DB border now, so am making some headway there (a little at a time).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> NO, not my house. My sister inherited a small home around the corner from that picture. She's not on the bay or the lagoon but in between the 2.


How fun for her (and for you to be able to visit her there).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> NO, not my house. My sister inherited a small home around the corner from that picture. She's not on the bay or the lagoon but in between the 2.


Thanx for the clarification. My brain has been really muddling things lately. It does look like a very peaceful spot, but water always has that capability. Still nice that your sister is so close to such a spot and that you get to visit often.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is knitting up beautifully- but I am making myself finish the red Guernsey. And also I need to work on Bronwen's Birthday and Christmas gifts.
> 
> Which reminds me I have a photo I have just taken.
> I have just knitted rung #20 on the second sleeve's 'ladder' only one more to go, and it will be the decrease for the cuff.


Oh, Julie, it looks fantastic!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great progress on Lace Eater, Sue & Pam - looking marvellous. I thought that Norma had posted a pic here as well - but perhaps that was in Toni's party. They are all looking so nice in their different colours & showing the design elements so lovelily - that's a new word that I just invented - seems grammatical. ;-)
> 
> ETA: I caught up on over 20 pages - never intended that when I sat down - lost my morning but now I don't feel out of the loop.


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I am sorry you have had problems with LE. Me, too :thumbdown: I have frogged 15 rows and will pick up the stitches later. There was a glaring error down passed my life line. I had to take it back to I point that I could pick up easily. I will report in later.


Oh, no, Norma.  I must remember to put in my lifelines as I go from chart to chart.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Fortunately yes. He had to have stitches and a tentanus injection. It is quite big and on both sides of his thigh.


Norma, that sounds so painful! I hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think it is stunning- given she just knit it- no pattern! The colours are not true she said, but I reckon it must be amazing to the eye.


Congratulate her for me also please, Julie. It is a wonderful knit!!! I am sorry she is having other issues and not able to join us more often. I don't think she has posted very often here but extend my invitation to join us more often also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Julie, your gansey is a tour de force :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, so much, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, Julie, it looks fantastic!


Thank you Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Congratulate her for me also please, Julie. It is a wonderful knit!!! I am sorry she is having other issues and not able to join us more often. I don't think she has posted very often here but extend my invitation to join us more often also.


She followed the LP very closely in the early days, when I usually just read DFL's opening, and was not following the conversation. I will be calling her back but probably tonight!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful colors, Julie. She did a great job.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Nobody mentions Forrestsmum1 - but I have her permission to post this- mindless coatigan in garter stitch that she just sent me- a very fine lace knitter as well! So sorry we never see her here now.
> I love the colours in this. Various Cleckheaton yarns.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good haul, Julie. Really like that yarn.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I went yesterday to the YS about 15 k away, that is closing down, and got these bits and pieces at a 30% reduction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful colors, Julie. She did a great job.
> 
> Sue


I think the colours are scrummy, Sue! I will tell her what you have all said later today!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Those look really good on display like that. Will you have room to do that at your stall?


Thanx. I understand the booth area is about 10 x 10'. So room enough for 2 tables and some floor displays like the dress form. Have a couple of styro heads to mount on nice wood bases and am looking for more that are more art deco looking. Those things can be very expensive. I also don't know if I can request at wall location or will be put in the middle of a room. Lots toworry and plan for.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Good haul, Julie. Really like that yarn.
> 
> Sue


They are such beautiful soft shades of blue! I am short now only of the really long DPN's I crave- 35cm I have found in the catalogue of a Sydney wool shop, roll on the end of the month, when my dividend is due to hit the bank!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good for you, Tanya! Keeping those needles going while we chatter!


You got it--being as busy as I can trying to create/find simple, quick pattens that seem like they would sell.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. I am really enjoying it. From when I first saw the pattern, I really wanted to knit it, so am happy to be working on it now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. I would like to get to that too, but right now concentrating on LE.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Great, Sue!!! I'm working on my border on my DB. Tomorrow I have to clean house and pack. Will try to fit in some knitting, too.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have found the perfect house plan.


Might add a little room for greeting guests/visitors. I would put the bathroom between bedroom and kitchen. A little corner for the fur kids, tv, computer, etc.
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Norma. I just really wanted to get on with it abs see all the different elements develop.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Fabulous LE Sue. I do love the colour!
> Edit That was quick and it so neat. I think I must be a slow knitter :|


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Spectacular pic, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Cast on last night for my gansey, working on my ribbing today. I am hoping it will fit my GS, but in case it doesn't, I probably won't put on any initials.
> 
> I have done both-crochet and knitting. Many beautiful stitches and patterns in both. My preference for doing is knitting and I love the softness and flow that you get from knitting for garments.
> 
> Found the 'dramatic' setting on my camera.  What fun!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

For those who are a-Ganseying here is the one I knitted in DK for my Grandson, and the one in 4 ply for the DGD


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, that looks beautiful.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It is knitting up beautifully- but I am making myself finish the red Guernsey. And also I need to work on Bronwen's Birthday and Christmas gifts.
> 
> Which reminds me I have a photo I have just taken.
> I have just knitted rung #20 on the second sleeve's 'ladder' only one more to go, and it will be the decrease for the cuff.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Two more beauties. I love the cuffs on the second one.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> For those who are a Ganseying here is the one I knitted in DK for my Grandson, and the one in 4 ply for the DGD


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, that looks beautiful.
> 
> Sue


Thank you so much, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Two more beauties. I love the cuffs on the second one.
> 
> Sue


They are a particular feature of what we know of the Eriskay designs! Thanks again, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is hard when you get behind. I really got behind these past couple of weeks. I haven't even looked at October yet, although I remember there is a Lily Go I have to do. I just know I have to finish something this month. If I am lucky maybe LE and DB.

Sue Probably shouldn't even worry about that yet.


Miss Pam said:


> I'm definitely not ready for Mountain Trails and didn't make any more progress on my LE, so am getting myself way behind. Will be behind on my Glacier, too. Oh well, I'll take these projects with me on vacation and see how much I can get accomplished while we're on the road. I need to go get something done and hopefully get some knitting done this afternoon. I'm up to 20 repeats on my DB border now, so am making some headway there (a little at a time).


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...Will be behind on my Glacier, too. Oh well, I'll take these projects with me on vacation and see how much I can get accomplished...


Glacier would be a good one to take on the road. The first clue is quite quick & the next comes out on Friday. Will you be gone before that?


> I'm up to 20 repeats on my DB border now, so am making some headway there (a little at a time).


The more you do, the faster it gets!
:thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who are a-Ganseying here is the one I knitted in DK for my Grandson, and the one in 4 ply for the DGD


Gorgeous - kids & sweaters! I love those bell sleeves.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous - kids & sweaters! I love those bell sleeves.


Thanks Jane! I cabled the cuffs of the blue one.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Fortunately yes. He had to have stitches and a tentanus injection. It is quite big and on both sides of his thigh.


Oh, my, Norma, this was a serious attack. So glad he is ok. It would put me off dogs for sure. I love dogs, but after an attack like that one, I would be a bit anxious around them.

So sorry you both had to frog LE, Norma and Jane. Hopefully all is fixed and better now.

Julie, love the GC ganseys. They look wonderful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, my, Norma, this was a serious attack. So glad he is ok. It would put me off dogs for sure. I love dogs, but after an attack like that one, I would be a bit anxious around them.
> 
> So sorry you both had to frog LE, Norma and Jane. Hopefully all is fixed and better now.
> 
> Julie, love the GC ganseys. They look wonderful!


Thank you, Bev!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who are a-Ganseying here is the one I knitted in DK for my Grandson, and the one in 4 ply for the DGD


Julie, you are such a master of the Gansey. These are both awesome.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Julie, you are such a master of the Gansey. These are both awesome.


Thank you, very much indeed, Elizabeth!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I've just downloaded a PDF file for my Canon Sureshot A400...

Now we'll see what shots I can publish here! :XD:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie,
I looked at your workshop on gansey construction and found some very helpful tips and charts. Hope to read some more later. I did look at a couple of patterns on Ravelry for sizing information. Since I am not making this gansey for a specific person there will not be any name or initials. Wish I had seen the one with the horse head. It might have given me an idea.

I am planning a simple design of diamonds up the center front with cables on each side. The pictures I remember I saw of fishermen and Aran sweaters were a mixture of cables. Yours are such a lovely mix of symbols. It boggles my mind.

Here is a picture of progress so far. The next picture is trying to decide on beads for db. The bottom row has 3 beads of amber, the middle is 1 bead of antique gold and the top is 1 clear bead. I am thinking the amber. I have 2 containers labeled 6/0 but 1 is larger beads. What do you think?


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Caryn, here are pics of my Kool-Aid dyed Cormo. The turquoise (Berry Blue) is already spun. Sure wish I had dyed more of it, but I think there is still some undyed somewhere around here, so I can dye more. The pink is what I am spinning now. The darker batts I'm pretty sure were dyed with Black Cherry. They are red with a black undertone. The purple/lavender is what I added the Angelina to, so looking forward to some glitzy spinning soon. When I was digging these out, I discovered that I have a bag of another purple-ish color and another box of the Black Cherry that didn't go through the drum carder, so I will need to hand card that (sold my drum carder). Time to get spinning! 



:roll:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie,
> I looked at your workshop on gansey construction and found some very helpful tips and charts. Hope to read some more later. I did look at a couple of patterns on Ravelry for sizing information. Since I am not making this gansey for a specific person there will not be any name or initials. Wish I had seen the one with the horse head. It might have given me an idea.
> 
> I am planning a simple design of diamonds up the center front with cables on each side. The pictures I remember I saw of fishermen and Aran sweaters were a mixture of cables. Yours are such a lovely mix of symbols. It boggles my mind.


Very resourceful of you Tricia!, I had deliberately not been 'blowing my own trumpet' - but very glad you looked at the Workshop! I am not sure I have seen the one with the horse head? All the symbols I have used are from Scottish Ganseys. I am looking forward to seeing the results of your labours!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, my error was on the wrong side row too. I think my brain scramble. I have managed to pick up all the stitches up and knitted a row very, very carefully :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Oh, no, Norma.  I must remember to put in my lifelines as I go from chart to chart.


Definately, it would have been a breeze if it had happened after the lifeline!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Norma, that sounds so painful! I hope he recovers quickly.


Thank you, Pam. He is getting better, now.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, it looks like I am the one to play catch-up today  Love to see how busy all of you have been. I have done a few more rows of LE and DB but am still way behind. And with October coming I have three, yes, three, MKAL's. Dang. I am a glutton for punishment, lol.

Julie - love all three Ganseys. Your workmanship is great. Also loved the color play on Forrestmum's coat. Your new yarn is quite pretty.

I know I saw some LE's in here - good work ladies. I am really enjoying mine so far.

Hope all have a great evening / day,

Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who are a-Ganseying here is the one I knitted in DK for my Grandson, and the one in 4 ply for the DGD


Great ganseys and wonderful DKs.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev. All fixed and he is quite unworried about the attack just slightly cross.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, I love that yellow. It is a great start.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Caryn, here are pics of my Kool-Aid dyed Cormo. The turquoise (Berry Blue) is already spun. Sure wish I had dyed more of it, but I think there is still some undyed somewhere around here, so I can dye more. The pink is what I am spinning now. The darker batts I'm pretty sure were dyed with Black Cherry. They are red with a black undertone. The purple/lavender is what I added the Angelina to, so looking forward to some glitzy spinning soon. When I was digging these out, I discovered that I have a bag of another purple-ish color and another box of the Black Cherry that didn't go through the drum carder, so I will need to hand card that (sold my drum carder). Time to get spinning!
> Good enough to eat!!
> 
> :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> Caryn, here are pics of my Kool-Aid dyed Cormo. The turquoise (Berry Blue) is already spun. Sure wish I had dyed more of it, but I think there is still some undyed somewhere around here, so I can dye more. The pink is what I am spinning now. The darker batts I'm pretty sure were dyed with Black Cherry. They are red with a black undertone. The purple/lavender is what I added the Angelina to, so looking forward to some glitzy spinning soon. When I was digging these out, I discovered that I have a bag of another purple-ish color and another box of the Black Cherry that didn't go through the drum carder, so I will need to hand card that (sold my drum carder). Time to get spinning!
> Good enough to eat!!
> 
> :roll:


Good enough to eat :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who are a-Ganseying here is the one I knitted in DK for my Grandson, and the one in 4 ply for the DGD


Julie, those are both wonderful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It is hard when you get behind. I really got behind these past couple of weeks. I haven't even looked at October yet, although I remember there is a Lily Go I have to do. I just know I have to finish something this month. If I am lucky maybe LE and DB.
> 
> Sue Probably shouldn't even worry about that yet.


I think that's what I'm going to aim for, too. Taking both on vacation with me, so we'll see.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The more you do, the faster it gets!
> :thumbup:


I agree!

Plan to take the Glacier, too. I did the first clue yesterday and, yes, I'll be somewhere in Minnesota on Friday, but should be able to pull up the pattern on my little tablet, so I don't think I'll have a problem with continuing along with it for the next two clues. Now, maybe, Elizabeth would like to give me a special exemption and send this week's clue to me today or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Jane! I cabled the cuffs of the blue one.


Really looks great, Julie!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Very resourceful of you Tricia!, I had deliberately not been 'blowing my own trumpet' - but very glad you looked at the Workshop! I am not sure I have seen the one with the horse head? All the symbols I have used are from Scottish Ganseys. I am looking forward to seeing the results of your labours!


Why did I think you posted the picture of it? Someone else had made it for a gs (I think). There was a horse head in the lower right.

Just a note: I have read cautions about putting names on small children's clothing. A stranger can call them by name and may make the child think they know them, making it easier to abduct the child. This is probably not as dangerous on a child that is older. Just a thought.

I added a little more and a couple of pictures to my first post. One of the Gansey so far. It is about 4 inches deep. I made the front and back ribbing pieces then put them together to knit in a circle for the lower body. Ribbing is 3 x 3.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie,
> I looked at your workshop on gansey construction and found some very helpful tips and charts. Hope to read some more later. I did look at a couple of patterns on Ravelry for sizing information. Since I am not making this gansey for a specific person there will not be any name or initials. Wish I had seen the one with the horse head. It might have given me an idea.
> 
> I am planning a simple design of diamonds up the center front with cables on each side. The pictures I remember I saw of fishermen and Aran sweaters were a mixture of cables. Yours are such a lovely mix of symbols. It boggles my mind.
> ...


You're off to a good start on your Gansey, Tricia, and I really like that color.

I like your yarn and I think amber beads would work great (the others would too, but I like the amber ones the best).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Caryn, here are pics of my Kool-Aid dyed Cormo. The turquoise (Berry Blue) is already spun. Sure wish I had dyed more of it, but I think there is still some undyed somewhere around here, so I can dye more. The pink is what I am spinning now. The darker batts I'm pretty sure were dyed with Black Cherry. They are red with a black undertone. The purple/lavender is what I added the Angelina to, so looking forward to some glitzy spinning soon. When I was digging these out, I discovered that I have a bag of another purple-ish color and another box of the Black Cherry that didn't go through the drum carder, so I will need to hand card that (sold my drum carder). Time to get spinning!
> 
> :roll:


Just love seeing all of these, Elizabeth! You've done a great job with the dyeing and the spinning, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, my error was on the wrong side row too. I think my brain scramble. I have managed to pick up all the stitches up and knitted a row very, very carefully :roll:


Great!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Pam. He is getting better, now.


That is so good to hear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well, it looks like I am the one to play catch-up today  Love to see how busy all of you have been. I have done a few more rows of LE and DB but am still way behind. And with October coming I have three, yes, three, MKAL's. Dang. I am a glutton for punishment, lol.
> 
> Julie - love all three Ganseys. Your workmanship is great. Also loved the color play on Forrestmum's coat. Your new yarn is quite pretty.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Melanie. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great ganseys and wonderful DKs.


Thank you so much, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Julie, those are both wonderful!


Thank you, Pam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Really looks great, Julie!


I really like the idea of complex cuffs!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Why did I think you posted the picture of it? Someone else had made it for a gs (I think). There was a horse head in the lower right.
> 
> Just a note: I have read cautions about putting names on small children's clothing. A stranger can call them by name and may make the child think they know them, making it easier to abduct the child. This is probably not as dangerous on a child that is older. Just a thought.
> 
> I added a little more and a couple of pictures to my first post. One of the Gansey so far. It is about 4 inches deep. I made the front and back ribbing pieces then put them together to knit in a circle for the lower body. Ribbing is 3 x 3.


Possibly why DGS wears his mostly to church, not school. But it is a very valid point that had not occurred to me when I was drafting the one for DGS.
I went back and found your photos, Tricia, some go as far as the armhole before bringing in the motifs.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love your future yarn Elizabeth


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Elizabeth, thanks for the pictures of your roving and yarn. My, my, it looks yummy!! Koolaid does a pretty good job!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

LE after chart C.
There are two small errors that I think I can doctor.
Funny that here are 3 shades of blue when the photos were all taken under the same conditions.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> LE after chart C.
> There are two small errors that I think I can doctor.
> Funny that here are 3 shades of blue when the photos were all taken under the same conditions.


They do look quite different in colour!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Great start Julie, I have soooo many pages to catch up on the last LP and now this one. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my progress on Lace Eater.


It's beautiful Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome back AlderRose.
> 
> And welcome to some new faces


Same from me everyone!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Well I have finally got LE started. Here is my chart 1. I want to do more on this before getting back to Dancing Bees.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> Hey everyone...just wanted to pop in and say hi...today is my birthday, so I will be in and out....had a wonderful lunch with my husband...yes we ate early to beat the crowds!!!!
> 
> Take care and this is a wonderful start.....hope to learn a lot about Guernseys..


Happy birthday DFL, I hope you had a really lovely day. 💞🎁💝💐💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Elizabeth--your homespun is beautiful. Love the colors.

That Miter Square jacket by Forestmum truly is a beauty. Very talented knitter
Would like to see more of her pattern details.

Jane/Norma--much commiseration for having to frog. But you did move forward. Both of you are such gifted knitters.

ICE yarn delivery arrived yesterday. They said 2-3 weeks (UGH) but it took only 4-5 days. Not too shabby service. Some Camel/merino yarn lace wt is quite stunning in its coppery color and smooth & soft as a baby's butt. Also ordered some purple eyelash yarn for a bear for gd, a little purple people after my own heart. All of Ros's wonderful bears motivated me to do this for the gd. Some other lace wt yarns in reds and blue which I think will be nice to work with. However, the big disappointment was an Alpaca blend that was to compliment the mixed alpaca yarn for the Cinnamon Grace shawlette. It feels so coarse so won't use it. It is so hard to find a beige that actually works with the natural alpaca that was used. For some reason I find doing the whole piece in the dark alpaca mix not satisfying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Great start Julie, I have soooo many pages to catch up on the last LP and now this one. 💞


Thank you, Ros!!!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KP won't add a photo I selected to share. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane/Norma--much commiseration for having to frog. But you did move forward. Both of you are such gifted knitters.


Thank you, Ros 


> ...It feels so coarse so won't use it...


Maybe when it is washed, it will be soft .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Maybe when it is washed, it will be soft .


Was thinking of doing a sample and washing it, but am so disappointed and not trusting. Think I will do that but not use it with this project. My alpaca is so soft and drapey compared to this blend. I bought some 100% alpaca from ICE, too and it is not very soft and lacks the loft of my other alpaca. Me thinks ICE is not a good source for anything alpaca. I wish they had more of the Cashmere/Silk DK yarn. That was very soft with good loft. I would definitely buy more of that.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Do what you love and the creative joy will follow! Go! Do it now! Grab those hooks and needles and colorful yarns and give yourself a moment of joy RIGHT NOW!


I will put this Elizabeth quote on my fridge  and I was inspired to finally finish a pair of socks so I could experience that moment of joy :thumbup:

Linda so sorry you got that stomach bug. Hope you recover soon.

Very nice picture with the dramatic setting Bev. You are really having fun with that camera!

Julie every one of your Ganseys are just a wonder to my eyes. I love each one of them with all those well done personalized motifs. Thank you for sharing the pictures of them. I will check out your workshop again. I had forgotten about that.
Norma and Jane, sorry you had to go to the frog pond. But glad to see you are back on shore again


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, good ideas for your Gansey and pretty color. I like how the amber beads look best or the clear.

Wow Eliabeth, those colors are wonderful! I love how they spun up too. You sure do have a lot of it  should keep you spinning for quite a few half hours!

Tanya, all that yarn coming must be very inspiring for you. Enjoy using it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> I will put this Elizabeth quote on my fridge  and I was inspired to finally finish a pair of socks so I could experience that moment of joy :thumbup:
> 
> Linda so sorry you got that stomach bug. Hope you recover soon.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, Caryn! There is a very broad canvas- so many possibilities.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I am thinking the amber....


I prefer the amber, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Caryn, here are pics of my Kool-Aid dyed Cormo....


They look good enough to eat! ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...And with October coming I have three, yes, three, MKAL's. ...


I have 3 for October that I really want to do & others that I am scouting out. Still a couple of weeks to discover more that we just *have* to do.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn and Sue and Norma and the others commenting on my picture. 

My welt is done. I am starting the body of the sweater.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> I will put this Elizabeth quote on my fridge  and I was inspired to finally finish a pair of socks so I could experience that moment of joy :thumbup:


Glad you had that moment of joy!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> OMG! 4 pages already! Just meaning to mark my place because I need to finish up with Toni's LP first.
> I will share my progress on Mountain Trails, though.
> This is clue 2 finished - & yes - I did the while thing this time.
> 
> YAY! Now I get to work on chart C of LE! ...but first I have to create a snowflake in preparation for *my* party. One a day is the plan - let's see how faithful I can be to that.


It's beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jacki said:


> Hi Everyone!!!! A big Happy Birthday to you DFL!!!!!!
> 
> Julie, this is a really nice start! I have been admiring your sweaters for years now. You are an inspiration.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Jacki on your new grandson Cameron. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I have little time and 10 pages to catch up on.. so I am going to apologize now if I miss someone.. I need to skim though it all... 

I have my ribbing and some rows of my SS in the Gansey for my bear. I at the point where I put the initial on it.. I am just going for a 'A' for Andre  I could put T and G for Andre the Giant  but I think I'll stay with just the A I want to continue to work on the LE too... but you all know how easy it is to get all caught up in your 'Latest' cast on 

Ok now to tackle these 10 pages..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--forgot to tell you how intense that sky photo is. You have a camera feature that creates such contrast and intensity? That is special.

Sue--just got to see your golden yellow LE. How wonderfully intense and bright.

Finally began the lace border for the Cinnamon Grace shawl. It was so long ago this summer it became a legitimate WIP. Picked up almost 300 stitches and began to purl back. You know those cartoons where someone is moving ahead planting flowers or something similar and doesn't notice a bear or rabbit following and pulling them all out? Well got al across the row and suddenly realized the needle connection came apart and there were all those stitches hanging in the wind wanting to come undone. Grrrrrrrrrrrr! Spent about an hour picking up stitches from row 1 and then dealing with most of them as dropped stitches which needed to be reknit again. Oh the tension in my back doing this, but now it is done with 2 new rows added and I am wiped outl

Also, can tell you that a friend came over to help pick/shake the apple tree. This is a 78 yr old man who hopped up into that tree before I could even see him doing that and he began to shake the upper branches. The apples dropped like missiles and I must have picked up about 200 lbs of that fruit. What to do with all those apples. Am thinking seriously of trying to get a table this Friday at the Farmer's Market to sell a lot of them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> LE after chart C.
> There are two small errors that I think I can doctor.
> Funny that here are 3 shades of blue when the photos were all taken under the same conditions.


It looks great, Jane!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane thanks for the Pacific sweater pattern... it think it is beautiful and a fun construction.. I have it saved.. LOL 

Norma I am so sorry I had no idea that it was so bad.. I sure hope his wounds heal quickly.. 

Bev I love the photo.. I play with mine too.. it is a lot of fun

ohhhh all this Frogging.. gosh I am being so careful and I am putting a life line in at every chart start.. Norma and Jane I am so sorry about it all.. I have had days like that where it seems like everything I did I had to spend twice the time to frog it 
I didn't get any work done on mine today... but I will in the morning... I can only do just so much a day.. I seem to wear out quickly 

Julie your Gansey is looking amazing..  Thanks for showing it to us as you go along.. I have the Encyclopedia of Knitting and there is some good advice in there about construction.. and some nice stitch patterns. I knew it would come in handy some day..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

OOoo, Tanya, so sorry about the dropped stitches on your Cinnamon Grace. Picking up all those stitches seems to need all your shoulder and back muscles, plus FOCUS. So glad it's done so you can relax now.

How wonderful that you have all those apples now. Wonderful neighbor.

Tanya, here is a light study I did today at one of my houses. I took a regular shot and then the 'dramatic' shot. The difference is amazing.

Ronie, it is so much fun!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Elizabeth those yarn colors are amazing.. I love them.. they remind me of bubble gum 

Jane that looks great.. I don't see anything glaring.. and a needle and a ply of your yarn can fix most anything while blocking... I wouldn't worry about it  

Have a great trip Pam!! don't worry about your knitting.. it should be there for you to relax with  not cause stress over!! 

Hi Ros.. I'm skimming the LP as fast as I can.. so I am missing lots too... so much activity today


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the comparison Bev.. that is going to be lots of fun for you 

Best of luck Tanya on your up coming craft fair.. I was thinking you said sometime in the next month or so?? I bet your hands are very busy!!! Thats great about the apples... hubby brought me home some and said.. these are home grown so watch out for the worms.. so far I don't see any


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...You know those cartoons where someone is moving ahead planting flowers ... and doesn't notice a bear or rabbit following and pulling them all out? ...


Great analogy! 
Not so funny for you at the time, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that looks great...


Thank you, Ronie 


> ...a needle and a ply of your yarn can fix most anything while blocking...


I am hoping.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn and Sue and Norma and the others commenting on my picture.
> 
> My welt is done. I am starting the body of the sweater.


Good going, Bev! have you figured out your designs?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane thanks for the Pacific sweater pattern... it think it is beautiful and a fun construction.. I have it saved.. LOL
> 
> Norma I am so sorry I had no idea that it was so bad.. I sure hope his wounds heal quickly..
> 
> ...


Thank you Ronie! That is great you have a source of inspiration!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I was checking back a few pages to see what I missed and I see that you shared some items for your craft table, Tanya. You have some nice pieces there for your display. Good luck with that as all the work looks very nice. You little sweater is really full of life with the colors that you chose. It really would be a tremendous addition to your table.  but is definitely wonderful that is is already designated for a special person. 

Oh my gosh, all those LE shawls!!! I am having a major attack of green eyes and can hardly restrain myself from casting on. LOL

I did not look at your comparison chart DFL on the differences of knitting vs. crochet. I enjoy both types of needle work. If I am going for speed - it is crochet. For shawls etc, I prefer the fabric of knitting. Each is very lovely in its own right and has its place in KP as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I was checking back a few pages to see what I missed and I see that you shared some items for your craft table, Tanya. You have some nice pieces there for your display. Good luck with that as all the work looks very nice. You little sweater is really full of life with the colors that you chose. It really would be a tremendous addition to your table.  but is definitely wonderful that is is already designated for a special person.
> 
> Oh my gosh, all those LE shawls!!! I am having a major attack of green eyes and can hardly restrain myself from casting on. LOL
> 
> I did not look at your comparison chart DFL on the differences of knitting vs. crochet. I enjoy both types of needle work. If I am going for speed - it is crochet. For shawls etc, I prefer the fabric of knitting. Each is very lovely in its own right and has its place in KP as well.


How is your hand, Jan?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> OOoo, Tanya, so sorry about the dropped stitches on your Cinnamon Grace. Picking up all those stitches seems to need all your shoulder and back muscles, plus FOCUS. So glad it's done so you can relax now.
> 
> How wonderful that you have all those apples now. Wonderful neighbor.
> 
> ...


That is an amazing difference, Bev.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Have a great trip Pam!! don't worry about your knitting.. it should be there for you to relax with  not cause stress over!!


That's exactly the attitude I'm going to try to have about it. It may just have to languish for awhile!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free Until: 16.09.2015; no code needed 
First Hail in May by Lansstama
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/first-hail-in-may

Free until September 17, 2015; no code needed 
Cable Feather and Fan Shawl by Karen Turnbull
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/cable-feather-and-fan-shawl


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

LE is lovely, Jane. The small errors are very small as I can't see them. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Norma. 💞


 :thumbup: Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for the support, Tanya. I am sorry the alpaca is coarse. Such a disappointment.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

DS is better, Thank you Ronie. I did get a graphic view via Skype :shock: 

It must have been a very large dog as the bite marks cover a large area!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> OOoo, Tanya, so sorry about the dropped stitches on your Cinnamon Grace. Picking up all those stitches seems to need all your shoulder and back muscles, plus FOCUS. So glad it's done so you can relax now.
> 
> How wonderful that you have all those apples now. Wonderful neighbor.
> 
> ...


That makes such a different. I love it.

:thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It's beautiful, Jane. It is strange about the colors. You are probably the only one who sees the errors. That is what makes it uniquely yours!

Sue.


jscaplen said:


> LE after chart C.
> There are two small errors that I think I can doctor.
> Funny that here are 3 shades of blue when the photos were all taken under the same conditions.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for the clarification. My brain has been really muddling things lately. It does look like a very peaceful spot, but water always has that capability. Still nice that your sister is so close to such a spot and that you get to visit often.


Yes it is truly a blessing to be able to go there and I do plan on retiring there with her, that is if I can ever retire . . 
I did walk through someone's property to get that picture, but there is no one living in that home - at the moment it is under repair still from hurricane Sandy. So many homes that have yet to be repaired. It is very hard to get the insurance monies although I believe that the govt. has put something in place recently to force the insurance companies to man up and pay up. 
(Page 25)


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Brave Hector left the room while I was reading all the back pages .I was pleased as he is my shadow and it was cheering that he had gone off alone 
Well you are probably wondering what next ...it was so quiet I thought I had better check on him.Having learnt a few lessons I am quite careful about putting everything out of reach but he had managed to get hold of a new toilet roll and had been shredding it ! Now all cleared up and another lesson learnt .had to dash out before replying to all you chatters .
Good luck with the bear Tanya .I am useless at toys .Great results at garnering the apples ,you should go to market .Stitches off needles .....awww.
Jane and Norma ..sorry about 
Your mistakes but also pleased to see I am not alone .You may wonder how anyone can go wrong when adding a stitch either end and centre ...I am an expert at it .


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Oops pressed send in error.
Bev ...pic of sun ..lovely .
Chris...great view for sister to enjoy.
Julie. Elizabeth..pretty yarn.
Linda...ugh hope you feel better . Did you get it before the exhibition ?
Ronie ...take care not to tire yourself .I have a pattern of a poncho made with trebles Made one for my daughter when she was about 5 ...early 70's .giving away my age ..sort of !
Sue ...lots of catching up ,hope the jet lag has been resolved .
Glad to know your son is improving Norma.
Best wishes to all .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I have gotten alpaca from Ice Yarns and was very disappointed also. That was my last order to them. I have several orders languishing in my stash from them that was not what I had hoped for. I do purchase some on line now, but mostly purchase at stores when I can feel what I am getting.

Chris, what a lovely place to retire to. 

Ann, you caught up, but didn't tell us what you are doing.  Got any progress pictures.

Julie, for now I will cheat and follow the pattern. I will be a little braver for the next one.  This one has cables and diamonds in it.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

This flower dies after a day .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I am so pleased Hector is being naughty :lol: It is good sign for a puppy :thumbup: 
We all make mistakes. I tried to convince my pupils that we learn by our mistakes. It does not feel like it at the time :roll:
What is the flower? It is very striking but a new one on me.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How is your hand, Jan?


Thank you for asking. It feels better with the splint on, but the finger is in the way. Lola guess I am trying to do too much with it on I need to stop at pharmacy on way home from work so I think I will see if they have other options for splints.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Oops pressed send in error.
> Bev ...pic of sun ..lovely .
> Chris...great view for sister to enjoy.
> Julie. Elizabeth..pretty yarn.
> ...


Thanks Ann!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--that light/shadow/contrast difference is quite dramatic and effective. Lots of fun in that I see.

You do describe the body tension in picking up all those stitches and then reconstructing the succeeding row perfectly. It is exhausting dealing with so many stitches like that. And I just found 2 strands not dealt with from 2 rows back and had to stop and deal with that. But it is time to give my poor thumb a break as this work really put a hurting on it. Haven't had this pain in years now.

Ronie--You live close to the other apple center of the country. Washington and NY are the 2 biggest apple states. So there should be some great apples, and organic ones in your region. The best organic apple orchard shut down 2 yrs ago after 3 yrs of losing most of the crop due to adverse weather. I am thrilled with my personal crop this year. Would send a pic but the computer won't let me send it, or KP program is not taking them.

I don't see much in the way of worm damage but the fruit is sweet enough that there are bee holes in some of them now and signs that the ants are moving in. They can decimate the fruit if it is not picked soon enough. But I always cut open the apples to check for bad spots and cut any out. My friend who came over yesterday to help 'pick' took home a huge bag of apples and I promised to juice up a quart of juice for him for tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I have gotten alpaca from Ice Yarns and was very disappointed also. That was my last order to them. I have several orders languishing in my stash from them that was not what I had hoped for. I do purchase some on line now, but mostly purchase at stores when I can feel what I am getting.
> 
> Chris, what a lovely place to retire to.
> 
> ...


I guess I just had not realised how scary it might be not to have a pattern to follow. In all the 23 odd years I've been working Gansey patterns into my knitting I've always had to swatch and calculate. Mind you I would find it hard to be brave with lace in the way that Ros is, tweeking designs to fit her project. My mentor, my Mum, used to use patterns as the spring board for her ideas. Thursday here, now and I must become seamstress. About 4 1/2 inches and the red Gansey will be complete, only the few ends to be darned in- the joy of having the cones of yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thank you for asking. It feels better with the splint on, but the finger is in the way. Lola guess I am trying to do too much with it on I need to stop at pharmacy on way home from work so I think I will see if they have other options for splints.


Hoping you have found a better option!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great analogy!
> Not so funny for you at the time, though.


Gotta find some humor to get through these moments. When I saw it, I just stared totally flabbergast. That analogy was exactly how I felt. But like you have gotten 3 more rows done 
and moved past. And it is a new sunny day with better promise.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> DS is better, Thank you Ronie. I did get a graphic view via Skype :shock:
> 
> It must have been a very large dog as the bite marks cover a large area!


Norma--they do practice homeopathy over there. I have used Ledum very successfully and with such dramatic healing for dog bites. One of its indications is puncture wounds. Another is the sensation of coldness, even if he just feeling chilly or the wounds may feel cool/cold. You might suggest this to him. But in any case, again, hope his healing is clean and quick.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry about all the dropped stitches Tanya. I know how frustrating that can be. I learned that picking them up with smaller needles is easier but you probably already know that. Getting a nice apple crop was a good ending to your day though.

Hope your son heals quickly Norma.

Be careful Jan, the LE is addicting, and I am only on row 45. 

Glad you are enjoying your camera Bev.

Ann, this photo is for you and your puppy. A friend has a new kitten and it discovered toilet paper too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--It does seem you really prefer your sister's region near the water. I always go thru properties when they are being built if they look interesting to me. Figure it is the public domain while empty and being built. And no issue if you need to get a good photo shoot.

Jan--thanx for the support for my craft table pieces. Always an issue of finding things that knit/crochet quickly vs doing very showy like fine lace. Am trying to do both so price range goes from medium to high. I have thought of making another baby sweater like the one for Zolani but again will people pay that kind of money for an infant sweater. The yarn alone was at least $20.

Ronie--the craft fair in early November so have a few weeks to bust needles.

Ann--that is a beautiful flower. It looks tropical. What is it?

Melanie--Thanx for the thought. I do use smaller needles to pick up a row of frogged or dropped stitches. It does make a big difference.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh no Tanya, that is not a fun thing to happen, but you did paint a funny image in my mind! Glad you were able to fix it. Sounds like you need a good massage now! 
How wonderful that you are getting so many apples. I haven't found an organic apple place near here yet. Still looking. 

Ann, your Hector is quite a rascal. He is finding ways to keep himself busy.
Love that flower picture. I had one that looked somewhat like that in Florida, but never knew what it was, just that it was really pretty.

Bev and Ronie, sounds like you are making good progress on your Ganseys. Bev that dramatic effect on your picture is really super!


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Love your work on your Gansey & I love the color you used.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Love your work on your Gansey & I love the color you used.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rovingspinningyarn said:


> Love your work on your Gansey & I love the color you used.


Welcome! I am assuming you mean the red one I am working! Thanks!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I have saved to my library the Fan, Feather and Cable scarf. Looks wonderful. 

Lovely flower, Ann. Like the rest, I want to know what flower it is. 

Julie, I wouldn't say it's scary, just I don't know enough about the structure of the sweater to be able to figure how to work stuff in. This is my learning sweater. Then I will branch out.  Sweaters have always scared me, till I did my Sandshore.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I have saved to my library the Fan, Feather and Cable scarf. Looks wonderful.
> 
> Lovely flower, Ann. Like the rest, I want to know what flower it is.
> 
> Julie, I wouldn't say it's scary, just I don't know enough about the structure of the sweater to be able to figure how to work stuff in. This is my learning sweater. Then I will branch out.  Sweaters have always scared me, till I did my Sandshore.


Seriously if you can get hold of the Beth Brown -Reinsel book she explains the whole process so clearly, as does Rae Compton. I must get back to bed!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> This flower dies after a day .


It's so pretty, Ann!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seriously if you can get hold of the Beth Brown -Reinsel book she explains the whole process so clearly, as does Rae Compton. I must get back to bed!


I wish there was a online link to their techniques ... I did the Initial but it doesn't stand out like most purl stitches do... so now I am worried about the rest of my pattern.. I will go to the pattern itself and see what it says.. but since I am knitting in the round it may need a different technique.. I'd really like some advice on this.. "How do we make our purls stand out more while knitting in the round?"


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I wish there was a online link to their techniques ... I did the Initial but it doesn't stand out like most purl stitches do... so now I am worried about the rest of my pattern.. I will go to the pattern itself and see what it says.. but since I am knitting in the round it may need a different technique.. I'd really like some advice on this.. "How do we make our purls stand out more while knitting in the round?"


Ronie--When trying to learn a new technique one thing I always do is go online to find the information With knitting I look for several free patterns to study the process used. This way I can see what is typical for a particular kind of design. That is how I taught myself to do all the baby sweaters and hat sizing that I have done, for example. I also have knitting/crochet books which have great graphics to study. In an afternoon there is a lot of learning that can be accomplished.

Found this overview look at doing a guernsey that may help you focus:





I was curious about the gusset process so found this 2 part video on doing it. Here is part 1:






There are so many videos that I am sure some will appeal to your needs better than others.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> I will put this Elizabeth quote on my fridge  and I was inspired to finally finish a pair of socks so I could experience that moment of joy :thumbup:


Now I can add 'Stuck to refrigerators in the U.S.' to my sig line. :roll:

Glad you got your moment of joy in!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Wow Eliabeth, those colors are wonderful! I love how they spun up too. You sure do have a lot of it  should keep you spinning for quite a few half hours!


Finished the bobbin this morning and pulled it off into a ball with the ball winder (I'm plying all this from a center-pull ball). The color is more of a coral than a pink now. Will be interesting to see if the color plies that way or more pink.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I have saved to my library the Fan, Feather and Cable scarf. Looks wonderful.
> 
> Lovely flower, Ann. Like the rest, I want to know what flower it is.
> 
> Julie, I wouldn't say it's scary, just I don't know enough about the structure of the sweater to be able to figure how to work stuff in. This is my learning sweater. Then I will branch out.  Sweaters have always scared me, till I did my Sandshore.


Bev--There seems to be couple of unique features to the gansey style sweater. One of them is the armhole gusset instead of a typical inset sleeve.

Thinking about the design feature around the arm it seems to me the gusset is actually a substitute for the typical way to do armholes. Normally we bind off a few stitches at the bottom of the armhole centered over the side seam, or what would be a side seam. Then we reduce the number of stitches as we work up the armhole. The sleeve is shaped to fit the armhole and assembled, it provides stretch for freedom of movement.

In the gansey style there are no armholes so the gusset substitutes for the need for flex. Think of the gusset as you would in mitts or mittens. It is a triangulated piece that adds more room for movement.

Another feature is the neck line and there is one video online that suggest using Elizabeth Zimmermans technique of knitting the neck double the length, folding over and stitching down the live needles. This makes for a very stretchy neck. This is described visually in the link I just sent in response to Ronie.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Elizabeth those yarn colors are amazing.. I love them.. they remind me of bubble gum


Perfect description! This yarn will be for my Bubble Gum Sweater!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seriously if you can get hold of the Beth Brown -Reinsel book she explains the whole process so clearly,


It is heading my way through the library system.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks Tanya I will look at them .. I did do some research online and came up with a few sites that are about Ganseys.. but nothing addresses the fact about knitting in the round and getting my Purl Bumps to show the pattern.. also I think if I were doing this for a person I would need to add more stitches to the body of my sweater but since it is for a teddy bear I won't worry about it.. 

I have my design and am ready to knit in the round for a few more inches I sure hope that if I am suppose to be doing something different on the second row to make those Purls show that it will become more clear soon!!! I had hoped to of had a pattern that would walk us through this.. I guess that is all a part of the Gansey... learning as we go.. with out a pattern 

I am fighting a headache this morning.. it is raining pretty good out there and I have time to work on my LE so I hope the headache goes away and I can at least finish up the one chart I am working on  LOL


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you for your good wishes everyone. It has been a very uncomfortable couple of days but at least I can think straight again.
Please excuse me not mentioning all by name but I have spent a very enjoyable day catching up with you all.
Love the Lace Eaters - amazing how different projects look in different colours - and all the other pics of projects, flowers, scenery and spinning.
Sorry about the injuries - Jan and Norma's son, I think, and hope both recover well.
Tanya love your imagery and wish you good sales at the craft fair - and at the farmers' market with your apples. That is quite a haul. A pity about your alpaca - you needed to be at the Bristol Wool Fair, there was lots of alpaca and some live ones.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you for your good wishes everyone. It has been a very uncomfortable couple of days but at least I can think straight again.
> Please excuse me not mentioning all by name but I have spent a very enjoyable day catching up with you all.
> Love the Lace Eaters - amazing how different projects look in different colours - and all the other pics of projects, flowers, scenery and spinning.
> Sorry about the injuries - Jan and Norma's son, I think, and hope both recover well.
> Tanya love your imagery and wish you good sales at the craft fair - and at the farmers' market with your apples. That is quite a haul. A pity about your alpaca - you needed to be at the Bristol Wool Fair, there was lots of alpaca and some live ones.


Glad you're feeling better, Linda. Love the photos!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

This is my haul. I didn't get yarn for the Lace eater but did get yarn for an Alice Starmore Aran that I have been planning for a couple of years but couldn't find the right yarn for. The cone is alpaca to tone with a cone I bought at Woolfest Wales and intended for a swing coat from the Jane Splicer Smith book "The Colours of Australia".
We had such a good day.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Linda those pictures and all that yarn is wonderful!! I do hope your feeling better  Love the Blues  it will make a great Aran


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Linda those pictures and all that yarn is wonderful!! I do hope your feeling better  Love the Blues  it will make a great Aran


Ditto from me!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thanks Tanya I will look at them .. I did do some research online and came up with a few sites that are about Ganseys.. but nothing addresses the fact about knitting in the round and getting my Purl Bumps to show the pattern.. also I think if I were doing this for a person I would need to add more stitches to the body of my sweater but since it is for a teddy bear I won't worry about it..
> 
> I have my design and am ready to knit in the round for a few more inches I sure hope that if I am suppose to be doing something different on the second row to make those Purls show that it will become more clear soon!!! I had hoped to of had a pattern that would walk us through this.. I guess that is all a part of the Gansey... learning as we go.. with out a pattern
> 
> I am fighting a headache this morning.. it is raining pretty good out there and I have time to work on my LE so I hope the headache goes away and I can at least finish up the one chart I am working on  LOL


Are you doing all purl rows, one after the other on the RS or are you alternating K & P rows. If you are not alternating the rows, you might try it to see if you like the affect better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Linda--what a great haul. Yea for you. Beautiful colors. That white cone looks like a great buy with lots of dye potential. Wish I could have been there with you, too. Our fiber fests always have all the fiber animals there and they make a great petty 'zoo' for the kids. Love your Alpaca pic. At first glance, seeing only the head, didn't think it was alive. Such a sweet face and such light color hair

Glad you are feeling better, too. Not fun feeling off.

Not sure if I can make Rhinebeck this year which is coming up very, very soon--Oct 17 & 18, 2015 and need to see if finances will allow. Too much happening this time of year. Another trip to Boston end of September, gd's b'day party, and Garlic Festival. All 3 on the same weekend. Not sure I can handle it all. Closing out a grant this month and way behind in my duties on it. And all the knitting for the Craft Fair in November. And a couple of job possibilities which will surely make me nuts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thanks Tanya I will look at them .. I did do some research online and came up with a few sites that are about Ganseys.. but nothing addresses the fact about knitting in the round and getting my Purl Bumps to show the pattern.. also I think if I were doing this for a person I would need to add more stitches to the body of my sweater but since it is for a teddy bear I won't worry about it..
> 
> I have my design and am ready to knit in the round for a few more inches I sure hope that if I am suppose to be doing something different on the second row to make those Purls show that it will become more clear soon!!! I had hoped to of had a pattern that would walk us through this.. I guess that is all a part of the Gansey... learning as we go.. with out a pattern
> 
> I am fighting a headache this morning.. it is raining pretty good out there and I have time to work on my LE so I hope the headache goes away and I can at least finish up the one chart I am working on  LOL


Hope your headache passes soon, along with the rain.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Linda those pictures and all that yarn is wonderful!! I do hope your feeling better  Love the Blues  it will make a great Aran


Thank you, Pam and Ronie. Colours don't show well on the monitor. Tha aran is a rich turquoise and the gradient is teal. The gradient was my mad purchase. Everything else was bought for a specific project. I'm quite proud that I stayed away from the pretty lace weights - I have enough. I decided the fingering I liked for LE was going to be too expensive as I would need 2 skeins so I've ordered some Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply for that
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/st-brigid - link for the aran


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Linda--what a great haul. Yea for you. Beautiful colors. That white cone looks like a great buy with lots of dye potential. Wish I could have been there with you, too. Our fiber fests always have all the fiber animals there and they make a great petty 'zoo' for the kids. Love your Alpaca pic. At first glance, seeing only the head, didn't think it was alive. Such a sweet face and such light color hair
> 
> Glad you are feeling better, too. Not fun feeling off.
> 
> Not sure if I can make Rhinebeck this year which is coming up very, very soon--Oct 17 & 18, 2015 and need to see if finances will allow. Too much happening this time of year. Another trip to Boston end of September, gd's b'day party, and Garlic Festival. All 3 on the same weekend. Not sure I can handle it all. Closing out a grant this month and way behind in my duties on it. And all the knitting for the Craft Fair in November. And a couple of job possibilities which will surely make me nuts.


Thank you, Tanya. You would have probably liked Viking encampment with people showing lots of crafts - fibre and wood. There was a falconry display too. Provided a good opportunity to sit and digest what we had seen before making our purchases.
Sounds like your life is getting busier - busy can be good but take care of yourself too.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad you are feeling better Linda. If you cannot come up with a project for the bag of blue yarn I should be able to. After all we would not want you to have too much yarn 

Hope your headache goes away Ronie. Never fun when one of those strikes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--they do practice homeopathy over there. I have used Ledum very successfully and with such dramatic healing for dog bites. One of its indications is puncture wounds. Another is the sensation of coldness, even if he just feeling chilly or the wounds may feel cool/cold. You might suggest this to him. But in any case, again, hope his healing is clean and quick.


Thanks for that. I will e mail him and he explore or possibly order from the UK.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Thank you for your good wishes everyone. It has been a very uncomfortable couple of days but at least I can think straight again.
> Please excuse me not mentioning all by name but I have spent a very enjoyable day catching up with you all.
> Love the Lace Eaters - amazing how different projects look in different colours - and all the other pics of projects, flowers, scenery and spinning.
> Sorry about the injuries - Jan and Norma's son, I think, and hope both recover well.
> Tanya love your imagery and wish you good sales at the craft fair - and at the farmers' market with your apples. That is quite a haul. A pity about your alpaca - you needed to be at the Bristol Wool Fair, there was lots of alpaca and some live ones.


I am pleased you are slightly better. Love your photos. Especially the animals.
Edit I have just seen the yarn you bought. I love the gradient yarn :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Glad you are feeling better Linda. If you cannot come up with a project for the bag of blue yarn I should be able to. After all we would not want you to have too much yarn
> 
> Hope your headache goes away Ronie. Never fun when one of those strikes.


Thank you, Mel but - hands off the yarn. I've kept to my use 3 buy 1 rule for this year - just about.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am pleased you are slightly better. Love your photos. Especially the animals.


They had angora rabbits too and beautiful dogs in the Vilking encampments


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome! I am assuming you mean the red one I am working! Thanks!


Yes", the red one you are working on. Nice work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> LE is lovely, Jane. The small errors are very small as I can't see them. :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma. 
I know where they are so they are very obvious to me. They are either side of the central cables where the LT & RT stitches are.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It's beautiful, Jane.


Thank you, Sue


> You are probably the only one who sees the errors.


One of them is much more noticeable. I have never done any individual stitch repair before. I wonder would it be better to do it before or after blocking?


> That is what makes it uniquely yours!


I had thought that I would give this to one of my sisters for Christmas but I wouldn't be satisfied if that repair isn't good enough - so it *will* likely be "uniquely mine."


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Brave Hector left the room ...Well you are probably wondering what next ....


Yes, I was. Such a cute little mischief maker! 
At least shredded toilet paper is easier to handle than tangled yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> This flower dies after a day .


Lovely!
Does anyone else see a bearded tiger face?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I have saved to my library the Fan, Feather and Cable scarf. Looks wonderful.
> 
> Lovely flower, Ann. Like the rest, I want to know what flower it is.
> 
> Julie, I wouldn't say it's scary, just I don't know enough about the structure of the sweater to be able to figure how to work stuff in. This is my learning sweater. Then I will branch out.  Sweaters have always scared me, till I did my Sandshore.


Bev, to get if free, download it. If you could purchase it for free then saving it to the library works. Just saying . . . I've saved "limited time" free things to my library and when I went to get them later they were not free. The ones i could "buy now" for free were free because it showed they were purchased.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I tried to convince my pupils that we learn by our mistakes...


Me, too. I used to tell them that people who make mistakes & learn how to fix them, often understand better than those who get it right the first time. They understand the "inner workings" better.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

rovingspinningyarn said:


> Yes", the red one you are working on. Nice work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: And thanks again.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Pam and Ronie. Colours don't show well on the monitor. Tha aran is a rich turquoise and the gradient is teal. The gradient was my mad purchase. Everything else was bought for a specific project. I'm quite proud that I stayed away from the pretty lace weights - I have enough. I decided the fingering I liked for LE was going to be too expensive as I would need 2 skeins so I've ordered some Debbie Bliss Rialto 4ply for that
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/st-brigid - link for the aran


That's a lovely pattern. And the Debbie Bliss should work great for the LE.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Tanya. You would have probably liked Viking encampment with people showing lots of crafts - fibre and wood. There was a falconry display too. Provided a good opportunity to sit and digest what we had seen before making our purchases.
> Sounds like your life is getting busier - busy can be good but take care of yourself too.


Oh, my, this sounds like fun. You got some amazing yarn, Linda. Love those blues. Thank you so for sharing your pictures.

Tanya, thanks for the links. I will be checking them out.

Julie, I will be looking for that book. 

Welcome, Rovingspinningyarn!!

Thanks, Tricia. Downloading now. 



Jane said:


> Me, too. I used to tell them that people who make mistakes & learn how to fix them, often understand better than those who get it right the first time. They understand the "inner workings" better.


So true. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...at least I can think straight again.


Glad to hear that, Linda 
I love the live animal shots - such cute wooly creatures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bev, I am glad you may be able to find that book, Looks like Tanya is helping Ronie through her problems- I guess I am a bit of a dinosaur- not really terribly used to looking things up on the computer- I like books!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> This is my haul. ..


Lovely!
I especially like the gradient.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ... link for the aran


Nice one! Really like the neck.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Are you doing all purl rows, one after the other on the RS or are you alternating K & P rows. If you are not alternating the rows, you might try it to see if you like the affect better.


I am working in the round.. and when you do one Purl stitch on top of another one in the round it causes and dip instead of a bump..  so I am going to do the yoke back and forth and then work the sleeves.. and gussets.. thanks for trying to help.. I still have the headache too so that is not helping.  and I have to go to work because my boss will be there by herself and that is not good.  if she feels she can get along with out me and my headache is still here in 2 hours then she can send me home.. I hate with a passion calling in sick.. I know there is a flu going around and I refused my flu shot! hubby gets one every year and he gets the flu every year.. hmmm something is not quite right with that scenario LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too. I used to tell them that people who make mistakes & learn how to fix them, often understand better than those who get it right the first time. They understand the "inner workings" better.


So true. :thumbup:

Julie, just ordered the book off Amazon. It will probably get here after my sweater is done, but I am planning on making another gansey.  I paid $10 plus shipping. 

Tanya, thanks for the links. I will check them out.

Sorry about the double post. I couldn't find it and thought I lost it. 

Linda, lovely pictures. That festival sounds wonderful with all the extras thrown in-Viking encampments etc. Gorgeous yarn. Love those blues!!

Welcome, Rovingspinningyarn!!

Thanks, Tricia. Off now to download it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Bev, Norma, Pam, Ronie, Caryn & Elizabeth (I hope that I haven't missed anyone) for your comments on my progress with Mountain trails. The next clue should be out today - forgot to check for it because she doesn't send notices - but I am not ready for it.
> 
> Got behind with LE - dropped a stitch in a complex sequence & mucked it up when I tried to fix it (patterning on RS & WS rows) & had to tink 2 rows. Should have finished Chart C last night but that put me back. So I still have that & half of clue 2 for Cuerda Seca to finish before clue 3 tomorrow plus today's snowflake in preparation for my Party.
> I should stop talking about it & DO something!


I can't remember if I added my compliments to your Mtn Trails, but I really like how it is working out. I got that pattern also, but it is going to have to wait. 

I can totally relate to your "stop talking & DO something!" It is so easy to get distracted.

I appreciate Elizabeth's comments about enjoying what we're doing and not worrying about what someone else thinks. :thumbup:

Next page: 20


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> This is my haul. I didn't get yarn for the Lace eater but did get yarn for an Alice Starmore Aran that I have been planning for a couple of years but couldn't find the right yarn for. The cone is alpaca to tone with a cone I bought at Woolfest Wales and intended for a swing coat from the Jane Splicer Smith book "The Colours of Australia".
> We had such a good day.


Those blues will make a beautiful sweater. Love all the fun yarns. Looks like it was a fun time, though sorry you got ill. Hope all is well now.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I am working in the round.. and when you do one Purl stitch on top of another one in the round it causes and dip instead of a bump..  so I am going to do the yoke back and forth and then work the sleeves.. and gussets.. thanks for trying to help.. I still have the headache too so that is not helping.  and I have to go to work because my boss will be there by herself and that is not good.  if she feels she can get along with out me and my headache is still here in 2 hours then she can send me home.. I hate with a passion calling in sick.. I know there is a flu going around and I refused my flu shot! hubby gets one every year and he gets the flu every year.. hmmm something is not quite right with that scenario LOL


Maybe the strain of flu he gets isn't one in the vaccination. There are so many strains the mix for the vaccination is Russian roulette.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I am working in the round.. and when you do one Purl stitch on top of another one in the round it causes and dip instead of a bump..  so I am going to do the yoke back and forth and then work the sleeves.. and gussets.. thanks for trying to help.. I still have the headache too so that is not helping.  and I have to go to work because my boss will be there by herself and that is not good.  if she feels she can get along with out me and my headache is still here in 2 hours then she can send me home.. I hate with a passion calling in sick.. I know there is a flu going around and I refused my flu shot! hubby gets one every year and he gets the flu every year.. hmmm something is not quite right with that scenario LOL


Maybe the strain of flu he gets isn't one in the vaccination. There are so many strains the mix for the vaccination is Russian roulette.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Regards Ronie's observation of what happens when purling- this is exactly what happens- the verticals dip and the horizontals come forward- it just is the nature of the beast. 
For instance a close up of Jean's initials should show what I am talking about.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just because it is DK - I thought that it was Christmassy at first.
Mononoke Double Knit Scarf by Sheila Toy Stromberg
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mononoke-double-knit-scarf

Symphony of Shells by Kam Baker
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/symphony-of-shells

Not free but Dee OKeefe has put the Lace Triangle Collection: Ethereal Lace Shawls e-book on sale through September 30, 2015, for only $10.99 (regular price was $14.99) for 4 shawl patterns. Its like buying 2 patterns and getting the other 2 for free!
No coupon is needed, the discount is applied at checkout automatically.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/lace-triangle-collection-ethereal-lace-shawls


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> I can't remember if I added my compliments to your Mtn Trails, but I really like how it is working out. I got that pattern also, but it is going to have to wait.


Thank you 
It would a good one to cast on & work a couple of rows in odd moments. With some patterns I find, you really need to spend concentrated time on it to get the feel for it but this pattern is really easy to follow & the beading very structured.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> So true. :thumbup:
> 
> Julie, just ordered the book off Amazon. It will probably get here after my sweater is done, but I am planning on making another gansey.  I paid $10 plus shipping.
> 
> ...


That sounds good value Bev! The two weeks will vanish fast enough!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Tanya. You would have probably liked Viking encampment with people showing lots of crafts - fibre and wood. There was a falconry display too. Provided a good opportunity to sit and digest what we had seen before making our purchases.
> Sounds like your life is getting busier - busy can be good but take care of yourself too.


I would have loved that festival. I once worked for a woman who had been involved with a man who rescued/raised falcons/owls/etc. When I was at her house she still had a white, snowy owl living there. I think there was another different owl there, too. They weren't too friendly with strangers but it was interesting being around them. This LP really brings back memories to me of things not thought about for years.

And yes, as busy as I can get this body to handle.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice to,see you back, Linda. Glad you are feeling better.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Thank you for your good wishes everyone. It has been a very uncomfortable couple of days but at least I can think straight again.
> Please excuse me not mentioning all by name but I have spent a very enjoyable day catching up with you all.
> Love the Lace Eaters - amazing how different projects look in different colours - and all the other pics of projects, flowers, scenery and spinning.
> Sorry about the injuries - Jan and Norma's son, I think, and hope both recover well.
> Tanya love your imagery and wish you good sales at the craft fair - and at the farmers' market with your apples. That is quite a haul. A pity about your alpaca - you needed to be at the Bristol Wool Fair, there was lots of alpaca and some live ones.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Linda, you have a good haul there!

Sue


linda09 said:


> This is my haul. I didn't get yarn for the Lace eater but did get yarn for an Alice Starmore Aran that I have been planning for a couple of years but couldn't find the right yarn for. The cone is alpaca to tone with a cone I bought at Woolfest Wales and intended for a swing coat from the Jane Splicer Smith book "The Colours of Australia".
> We had such a good day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, sounds like you have a really busy schedule ahead.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Linda--what a great haul. Yea for you. Beautiful colors. That white cone looks like a great buy with lots of dye potential. Wish I could have been there with you, too. Our fiber fests always have all the fiber animals there and they make a great petty 'zoo' for the kids. Love your Alpaca pic. At first glance, seeing only the head, didn't think it was alive. Such a sweet face and such light color hair
> 
> Glad you are feeling better, too. Not fun feeling off.
> 
> Not sure if I can make Rhinebeck this year which is coming up very, very soon--Oct 17 & 18, 2015 and need to see if finances will allow. Too much happening this time of year. Another trip to Boston end of September, gd's b'day party, and Garlic Festival. All 3 on the same weekend. Not sure I can handle it all. Closing out a grant this month and way behind in my duties on it. And all the knitting for the Craft Fair in November. And a couple of job possibilities which will surely make me nuts.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Somehow I missed your Mountain Trails pic. I think I purchased that too, but afraid it is low on my list right now.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> It would a good one to cast on & work a couple of rows in odd moments. With some patterns I find, you really need to spend concentrated time on it to get the feel for it but this pattern is really easy to follow & the beading very structured.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Something just occurred to me in keeping with the theme of the gansey/guernsey...
My mother used to use this word: lirrup. (sp?)
Does it mean anything to anyone?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Something just occurred to me in keeping with the theme of the gansey/guernsey...
> My mother used to use this word: lirrup. (sp?)
> Does it mean anything to anyone?


No! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Something just occurred to me in keeping with the theme of the gansey/guernsey...
> My mother used to use this word: lirrup. (sp?)
> Does it mean anything to anyone?


Can you put it in a sentence for us? I don't believe I have ever heard it before.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tricia, if you are looking through the Gansey workshop that Julie ran last year you will see a picture of the chart with the horses head on it. You will be able to copy that motif onto your own graph paper. Also, while you are looking through there you should be able to find a couple of links to sites that have/sell Ganseys. I know there was a link in there that had all the motifs that I used for my DGSs Gansey that I knit. I just can't find it bookmarked on my tablet. 

Tanya, time to start some fires with those needles although I did see you have a few items ready to go to the show. Also hope that you sell your apples this weekend. 

Elizabeth, thanks for the pictures of your Kool-Aid dyed wool. 

Linda, too bad you didn't score anything for the LE, but that was a nice haul. 

forgive me if I missed anything. . . . .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> They had angora rabbits too and beautiful dogs in the Vilking encampments


Seeing this pic of the Viking encampment reminds me of a smaller fiber fest earlier this summer/spring near Hartford, Conn. I stopped by there on my way to Boston to check out the Rennaisance tent in which a KP knitter had a table. They were doing older fiber techniques as demos and wearing period costumes. It was fun to meet up with her and her partner, and another KP'r who was there at the same time. There demos of these older techniques was fascinating. Sounds like your Viking encampment was similar.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too. I used to tell them that people who make mistakes & learn how to fix them, often understand better than those who get it right the first time. They understand the "inner workings" better.


Totally agree. Have said before that is what mistakes are for.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I am working in the round.. and when you do one Purl stitch on top of another one in the round it causes and dip instead of a bump..  so I am going to do the yoke back and forth and then work the sleeves.. and gussets.. thanks for trying to help.. I still have the headache too so that is not helping.  and I have to go to work because my boss will be there by herself and that is not good.  if she feels she can get along with out me and my headache is still here in 2 hours then she can send me home.. I hate with a passion calling in sick.. I know there is a flu going around and I refused my flu shot! hubby gets one every year and he gets the flu every year.. hmmm something is not quite right with that scenario LOL


Ronie--when doing a Purl section, try one row knit and one row purl as in a garter stitch detail. I think your purls will show up more.

We have had this discussion about flu shots and getting the flu really badly before. Mayer Eisenstin, MD had a mantra: Vit D3, Vit C and Probiotics. And he was talking high potencies, not the useless FDA minimum suggestions.

Same formula now may help you feel better.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Maybe the strain of flu he gets isn't one in the vaccination. There are so many strains the mix for the vaccination is Russian roulette.


Very true, Tricia--they select about 4/yr based on pure guess work. But the vaccine will compromise your immune system regardless of the strains used in the vaccine. There is no vaccine that is safe, none that have been tested in a meaningful way, and all cause harm whether acutely & immediately, or long term.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Can you put it in a sentence for us? I don't believe I have ever heard it before.


I figured that if there was any basis to it, Julie would likely know.
She would use it to refer to a tear in a garment. When I asked her what it really meant, she said that it was, "a three-cornered tear in a guernsey." 
I always wondered about how you'd get a 3-cornered tear in a hand-knit garment, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tricia, if you are looking through the Gansey workshop that Julie ran last year you will see a picture of the chart with the horses head on it. You will be able to copy that motif onto your own graph paper. Also, while you are looking through there you should be able to find a couple of links to sites that have/sell Ganseys. I know there was a link in there that had all the motifs that I used for my DGSs Gansey that I knit. I just can't find it bookmarked on my tablet.
> 
> Tanya, time to start some fires with those needles although I did see you have a few items ready to go to the show. Also hope that you sell your apples this weekend.
> 
> ...


Thanx Chris--my needles are burning, but would like them to do more. I do have a lot of pieces that did not sell before but would like to have a bunch of new things and at least 50-75 pieces. Have no idea with I have now but expect to do 8-10 mitts and another 5 or 6 hats and scarves. That means nothing too fancy that takes 2 weeks to finish. So working on using nicer yarns.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Mel but - hands off the yarn. I've kept to my use 3 buy 1 rule for this year - just about.


Darn. It was worth a try


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Seriously if you can get hold of the Beth Brown -Reinsel book she explains the whole process so clearly, as does Rae Compton. I must get back to bed!


Yay, my library copy has come in and I will pick it up tomorrow. I am also browsing through your workshop- only up to page 6, but lots of interesting history information!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yay, my library copy has come in and I will pick it up tomorrow. I am also browsing through your workshop- only up to page 6, but lots of interesting history information!


That is good! We all learned a lot, I think, in the Workshop!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Not free but Dee OKeefe has put the Lace Triangle Collection: Ethereal Lace Shawls e-book on sale through September 30, 2015, for only $10.99 (regular price was $14.99) for 4 shawl patterns. Its like buying 2 patterns and getting the other 2 for free!
> No coupon is needed, the discount is applied at checkout automatically.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/lace-triangle-collection-ethereal-lace-shawls


I have this collection - at $14.99 but was still worth it at that price. The e-book also has some other extras that you don't get with the pattern-only purchases like blocking tips.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, as usual it seems lately, I have so many pages to catch up on, it's 4.45am. I will do my best. Feeling so sad at the moment, my darling MIL has been admitted to hospital again and needs to go into high care. &#128549;Also my darling daughter Jane has cracked a rib. I had a little bit of yarn left over from her jumper so I have made a little scarf to match, she loves it. &#128158;
I knitted both ends together and just kept knitting until I almost ran out of yarn and then just joined the seam. &#128512;


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Now I can add 'Stuck to refrigerators in the U.S.' to my sig line. :roll:
> D


Absolutely 



dogyarns said:


> Finished the bobbin this morning and pulled it off into a ball with the ball winder (I'm plying all this from a center-pull ball). The color is more of a coral than a pink now. Will be interesting to see if the color plies that way or more pink.


Interesting way to ply. How do you keep the balls steady? Bet it will be pretty whichever color it turns out to be!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> Yay, my library copy has come in and I will pick it up tomorrow. I am also browsing through your workshop- only up to page 6, but lots of interesting history information!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

[sorry about your MIL and daughter. Hope they will be feeling better soon. That scarf is cute.

Sue


RosD said:


> Hi everyone, as usual it seems lately, I have so many pages to catch up on, it's 4.45am. I will do my best. Feeling so sad at the moment, my darling MIL has been admitted to hospital again and needs to go into high care. 😥Also my darling daughter Jane has cracked a rib. I had a little bit of yarn left over from her jumper so I have made a little scarf to match, she loves it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> [sorry about your MIL and daughter. Hope they will be feeling better soon. That scarf is cute.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, so sorry about your MIL. And Jane's cracked rib. I love the scarf you made for her. Lovely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished Chart C of LE. I am thinking maybe having a little break from it this evening and either starting DB border or maybe casting on Cuerdo Seca, but first dinner beckons.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I do hope that headache goes. It is not good to work with one.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, as usual it seems lately, I have so many pages to catch up on, it's 4.45am. I will do my best. Feeling so sad at the moment, my darling MIL has been admitted to hospital again and needs to go into high care. 😥Also my darling daughter Jane has cracked a rib. I had a little bit of yarn left over from her jumper so I have made a little scarf to match, she loves it. 💞
> I knitted both ends together and just kept knitting until I almost ran out of yarn and then just joined the seam. 😀


I also sorry to hear about your MIL. I will pray. I love the scarf and I hope the cracked rib heals quickly for Jane.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Sue, that looks great!!

I spent about 45 min sitting outside knitting. Not long enough, but enjoyable. I will soon be starting the pattern on my Gansey.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dragonflylace said:


> My son just called...have tears in my eyes....he is so far away in CA.


Ohhh I know How you feel!!!!! 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Chart C of LE. I am thinking maybe having a little break from it this evening and either starting DB border or maybe casting on Cuerdo Seca, but first dinner beckons.
> 
> Sue


That is very beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Feeling so sad at the moment, my darling MIL has been admitted to hospital again and needs to go into high care. 😥Also my darling daughter Jane has cracked a rib.


Sorry to hear of their troubles, Ros.


> made a little scarf to match...


That is beautiful, Ros!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Chart C of LE. ...


See - I knew that you'd catch up in no time!
This is coming along beautifully. Those design elements just pop right out at you!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, you should probably just close your eyes and rest before you go to work. Sure hope your headache eased and you are not coming down with something major.

Tanya thanks for all the links. I saved them and will take a look later.

Linda, glad to hear you are recovering and love all your pictures of your excursion! Wonderful yarn finds in my very favorite colors  Love the Aran sweater you are planning to knit. 

Sorry Jane, I don't see a bearded tiger face in the flower and I haven't heard of the word your mother used - was it a knitting word? Have you googled it?
And thank you for the link to Dee's book offer. I don't have any of those patterns, some will purchase the book. Seems like a good deal.

Ros, so sorry to hear the news about your mil and Jane. How did Jane crack her ribs! That is a lovely scarf you made to match her sweater. Hope it makes her feel a little better.

That is just beautiful Sue!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just finished LaceEaters Chart 2. It is great seeing this shawl grow.
> 
> Sue


Gorgeous Sue. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Sue, that looks great. Beautiful color and great stitch definition.
> 
> Here's mine through row 60 of chart A. I need to get out a longer cable to see all of it better.


Gorgeous Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I do understand. Mine is in Albania and was bitten by a guard dog. Fortunately it was not rabid !!!!!!!!!


I hope he's ok Norma!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jacki said:


> sisu said:
> 
> 
> > Jackie, so good to see you back. Congratulations on your new grand baby. Hope we get to see your shawls!
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ros, sorry to hear your MIL and Jane are having medical issues. Hope all goes well for both.

Your LE looks really good Sue. We need to figure out how to knit and eat at the same time, lol.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Following along on the dyeing topic, I was reading a magazine at the doctor's office this afternoon and started reading about dying with ice. It has the effect of a tye dye project but you could control things better. Sure do wish I had the time to have taken notes. I may do an internet search for that. Beautiful effect.
> 
> That was the shortest wait I have ever had at the Dr.'s office. When I go for my blood pressure work, he leaves me sit in the waiting room for extended periods of time - he said to help it level off before reading it. Well, that is not the result that I get. Today I went to Ortho/sports clinic because I slammed my fingers twice in a folding stool just over two weeks ago and the one finger does not look right and is not healing. It turns out that I have chipped a bone and ruptured the tendon on the top of my right hand ring finger. Boo hoo me. Now I wish I had gone in sooner. This waiting for it to get better did not work. Not sure if they will do anything about the chipped bone - but splinted for now until the followup visit.


Ouch!!! I hope it heals quickly. 💞 the longer I wait in a doctors surgery the higher my blood pressure goes. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Here is a link that I had bookmarked that has links to graphs of various types of alphabets. I also thought that I had a link to a page that showed some traditional gansey motifs, but I can't find it right now. If I find I will post.
> http://www.chemknits.com/2009/08/assembly-of-alphabet-charts.html?m=1


Thank you Chris, I have bookmarked it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> I am so excited! I have been waiting to be able to do this for many, many years. What fun!


I'm so happy for you Toni!!! You will have lots of fun and a dream come true!!!!💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--your LE is coming along so well. The color surprises me. In earlier pics it looked more yellow;; not it seems more salmon colored.

Bev--wanted to thank you earlier for sharing your experience with ICE alpaca yarns. It validates my reaction to their quality. I would still buy some yarns from them but not many.

Ros--so sad about your MIL. She has been having such a hard time health wise. And Jane's rib? Ouch! Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Chart A of LaceEater. I am really enjoying this. I was going to do a little DB border, but think I am going to push on with this. At least the colour is fairly true in this pic.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful Sue, I love the colour.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> You have been busy Tanya, looking good.


Same from me Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have found the perfect house plan.


Looks great to me!!! 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Something just occurred to me in keeping with the theme of the gansey/guernsey...
> My mother used to use this word: lirrup. (sp?)
> Does it mean anything to anyone?


Recent usage...a young race horse's name: http://www.irishracing.com/horse?prt=203468

There are quite a few images of public transportation in Google Images...so, who knows?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely!
> I especially like the gradient.


Me too - but what to make with it?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ok, decisions made.  I have never made a sweater with this construction. So I need a pattern. I checked out the link that DFL gave from Ravelry. I picked out two possibilities. One is for a baby with sport weight yarn. The other is for a child with worsted weight. Baby sweater-cast on 128 stitches. Child-62. I unraveled the rest of the sweater that I made my Sandshore sweater and am planning on making the child sweater. It will be a different construction than the rest of you, but I think that it will be a good starting place for me.
> 
> http://www.unicornbooks.com/pattern_Bkidsgansey.asp


That's a lovely pattern Bev. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Those blues will make a beautiful sweater. Love all the fun yarns. Looks like it was a fun time, though sorry you got ill. Hope all is well now.


Tummy is still unsettled . Glad you liked the yarn. Thought of you at the fest, it seems that spinning is really on the up as there was so much equipment and fleece - I think I mean batts.
My daughter has taken up drop spindle spinning and bought some lovely fibres and colours.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> And here is an after sunset picture over the bay form the block on the other side of the lagoon. And the lion that watches over my front door.


Beautiful sunset Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart B of LE. I am really moving along now.
> Sue


I love it Sue. It's a gorgeous pattern, I'm thinking if I ever get some spare time, I need to make one of these!!! 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Nice to,see you back, Linda. Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> Sue


Thank you, Sue, I just need the energy to recover now. I am happy with my haul and pleased that I was disciplined; it would have been so easy to go completely crazy. The blast of colour gets you first and then there are all those beautiful textures, and such interesting, passionate people to talk to.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Seeing this pic of the Viking encampment reminds me of a smaller fiber fest earlier this summer/spring near Hartford, Conn. I stopped by there on my way to Boston to check out the Rennaisance tent in which a KP knitter had a table. They were doing older fiber techniques as demos and wearing period costumes. It was fun to meet up with her and her partner, and another KP'r who was there at the same time. There demos of these older techniques was fascinating. Sounds like your Viking encampment was similar.


It does sound similar. They were demonstrating techniques to a party of primary school children who were completely enthralled. Of course they wanted to see the Vikings fight too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Got a very nice call last nite from an acquaintance who had contracted with me to do her bathroom about 18-20 yrs ago. She has been in love with the tile work over the years which turned her tiny bathroom into a comfortable space with some pizzazz. She referred me to a friend who needs some tile work/repair so will go see her today. Maybe a small job in my path to help pay my way. Fingers and toes crossed.


Fingers, eyes and toes crossed Tanya!!! 💞


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Mel glad others are having toilet roll shredders at work ! 
Sorry you are not fully recovered Linda and hope it is not with you much longer .Seems like you made some excellent purchases and assisted daughter to buy as well.
Tanya ..you are being kept busy but still manage some great projects .
Ros, sad news re MIL and hope DIL isn't suffering too much .love the top you made and the scarf will look beautiful either with or without it .
Sue.. You have certainly made some headway with LE after lagging behind .
I was sent the bulbs for the flower in a swap I did some time ago .Can't remember name sorry .
Just had mail saying my dyedianadye yarn is winging its' way to me .
Found out that there is a dyer just a short ride from me and she is opening on Fris and Sats so will be heading there to take a look .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so sorry about your MIL. And Jane's cracked rib. I love the scarf you made for her. Lovely.


ditto


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nobody mentions Forrestsmum1 - but I have her permission to post this- mindless coatigan in garter stitch that she just sent me- a very fine lace knitter as well! So sorry we never see her here now.
> I love the colours in this. Various Cleckheaton yarns.


It's gorgeous. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Sue, that looks great!!
> 
> I spent about 45 min sitting outside knitting. Not long enough, but enjoyable. I will soon be starting the pattern on my Gansey.


That is good, Bev!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I went yesterday to the YS about 15 k away, that is closing down, and got these bits and pieces at a 30% reduction.


Gorgeous yarn Julie. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, as usual it seems lately, I have so many pages to catch up on, it's 4.45am. I will do my best. Feeling so sad at the moment, my darling MIL has been admitted to hospital again and needs to go into high care. 😥Also my darling daughter Jane has cracked a rib. I had a little bit of yarn left over from her jumper so I have made a little scarf to match, she loves it. 💞
> I knitted both ends together and just kept knitting until I almost ran out of yarn and then just joined the seam. 😀


I'm sorry for your sadness, Ros, it is obvious how fond of your MIL you are. Sorry to about Jane's cracked rib but I'm sure your scarf cheered her up.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Chart C of LE. I am thinking maybe having a little break from it this evening and either starting DB border or maybe casting on Cuerdo Seca, but first dinner beckons.
> 
> Sue


It is looking great, Sue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's gorgeous. 💞


Isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous yarn Julie. 💞


That is what I thought- but it's back to the red Guernsey for a bit- I have cut out the dress I am making.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie, regards your problem with the look of your purl stitches, I've taken a close up of the cuff I am working, you will see how a vertical 'sinks' as in any rib, but horizontal and diagonal stitches 'swim' or rise up. Maybe if you try to have as many diagonals as possible and horizontal elements in your motifs?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Bev, Norma, Pam, Ronie, Caryn & Elizabeth (I hope that I haven't missed anyone) for your comments on my progress with Mountain trails. The next clue should be out today - forgot to check for it because she doesn't send notices - but I am not ready for it.
> 
> Got behind with LE - dropped a stitch in a complex sequence & mucked it up when I tried to fix it (patterning on RS & WS rows) & had to tink 2 rows. Should have finished Chart C last night but that put me back. So I still have that & half of clue 2 for Cuerda Seca to finish before clue 3 tomorrow plus today's snowflake in preparation for my Party.
> I should stop talking about it & DO something!


So sorry you had to think Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I can't seem to get myself caught up here - bits & pieces of stuff eating away my time with nothing to show for it. Anyway, a few patterns to share (sorry for any duplicates) & then back to page 5...
> 
> Romantic by maanel
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/romantic-4
> ...


Thank you Jane, you always find lovely patterns for us. 💞
Up to p21.😀


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Me too - but what to make with it?


Linda, there is a group on Ravelry that is devoted to gradient yarns. I found them one day when I was browsing through the KAL fanatics pages because they had a peacock KAL in August. You could check them out and browse through their projects. 
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/gorgeous-gradients


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, as usual it seems lately, I have so many pages to catch up on, it's 4.45am. I will do my best. Feeling so sad at the moment, my darling MIL has been admitted to hospital again and needs to go into high care. 😥Also my darling daughter Jane has cracked a rib. I had a little bit of yarn left over from her jumper so I have made a little scarf to match, she loves it. 💞
> I knitted both ends together and just kept knitting until I almost ran out of yarn and then just joined the seam. 😀


Oh no, so sorry to hear your MIL went into the hospital. And Jane with a cracked rib, I guess there's not much that can be done for that. Wishing you peace and praying for your loved ones. Ps - nice scarf! 💖


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> I would so love to sit and spin with y'all! How fun would that be?


That would be so fun! I would really like that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*Normaedern* wrote: ...Mine is in Albania and was bitten by a guard dog...

*jscaplen* wrote: Oh, no! I hope he is okay.

I have been hoping he is okay also.

*eshlemania* wrote: Found the 'dramatic' setting on my camera. What fun!

Way to go, Bev! What a beautiful photo! (There must be a setting like that on my camera. I will have to do some searching, too.  )

*jscaplen* wrote: What fun, Toni! I am so glad that you found her & I am sure that she is loving being able to share her knowledge & experience with you.
I love your "Picked Pile of Poof" & agree that it will be great for Fuchsia Flowers! How nice to be able to knit that with your own homespun!

Thank you, Jane! I am so glad also. What a wonderful gift she is.  After the fact, I thought that I could have written "Picked Pile of Purple Poof" Oh, well. 

*Lurker 2* wrote: I think it is stunning- given she just knit it- no pattern! The colours are not true she said, but I reckon it must be amazing to the eye.

No pattern?! WOW!!! I bet it is amazing!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Fantastic, Julie!


My thoughts exactly!!! Looking sooo good!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Fortunately yes. He had to have stitches and a tentanus injection. It is quite big and on both sides of his thigh.


You must be so relieved that it wasn't worse than that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For those who are a-Ganseying here is the one I knitted in DK for my Grandson, and the one in 4 ply for the DGD


They are beautiful, Julie! Wonderful works of art.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> They are beautiful, Julie! Wonderful works of art.


Thanks, Toni!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*Tricia* wrote: Here is a picture of progress so far. The next picture is trying to decide on beads for db. The bottom row has 3 beads of amber, the middle is 1 bead of antique gold and the top is 1 clear bead. I am thinking the amber. I have 2 containers labeled 6/0 but 1 is larger beads. What do you think?

You have probably decided this already, but if you are looking for subtle bling, the amber would be perfect. The antique gold would be dramatic.

*dogyarns* wrote: Caryn, here are pics of my Kool-Aid dyed Cormo.

Amazing, Elizabeth! It looks like you have had some fun!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, my error was on the wrong side row too. I think my brain scramble. I have managed to pick up all the stitches up and knitted a row very, very carefully :roll:


I have appreciated both yours and Jane's notes on the Lace Eaters. I am looking forward to getting back to that one.  Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Sorry Jane, I don't see a bearded tiger face in the flower


Well, now you are wondering what kind of wonderful drugs I am on, right?
Do you see three things projecting out of the flower? - might be called petals! The top two look like ears & the bottom one a goatee. In between the ears, I see 2 eyes - somewhat cross-eyed, though - not me, the eyes in the flower.


> I haven't heard of the word your mother used - was it a knitting word? Have you googled it?


I googled it but nothing came up. I gave her definition: a 3-cornered tear in a guernsey.


> And thank you for the link to Dee's book offer. I don't have any of those patterns, some will purchase the book. Seems like a good deal.


I bought it back when she first released it because it seemed like a good deal even full price. I have done two of them so far.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> LE after chart C.
> There are two small errors that I think I can doctor.
> Funny that here are 3 shades of blue when the photos were all taken under the same conditions.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Recent usage...a young race horse's name...


It wasn't that but now I wonder where they got the name for the horse.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Me too - but what to make with it?


I've seen lots of lovely shawls done with gradients.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you, Toni


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Linda those pictures and all that yarn is wonderful!! I do hope your feeling better  Love the Blues  it will make a great Aran


Beautiful additions to your stash, Linda!!! 

Tanya - I am wondering if a rinse with fabric softener or hair conditioner would help your alpaca yarn? We did that the other day with the Jacob's fleece and it is amazing!!! 

P.31


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free Until: 16.09.2015; no code needed
> First Hail in May by Lansstama
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/first-hail-in-may
> 
> ...


Have tried several times to download the Lansstama scarf but it would not provide it free.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Fingers, eyes and toes crossed Tanya!!! 💞


Yes to all. Met with the couple yesterday. Very nice people who seemed to want to work with me. That is always a great beginning. Now to crunch some numbers and see if they can afford me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Sue, I just need the energy to recover now. I am happy with my haul and pleased that I was disciplined; it would have been so easy to go completely crazy. The blast of colour gets you first and then there are all those beautiful textures, and such interesting, passionate people to talk to.


These types of events really are a great high!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful additions to your stash, Linda!!!
> 
> Tanya - I am wondering if a rinse with fabric softener or hair conditioner would help your alpaca yarn? We did that the other day with the Jacob's fleece and it is amazing!!!
> 
> P.31


I think it was Jane who made the same suggestion and I said that I was planning on doing this. I will probably use some Soak which has a bit of lanolin in it. Would be nice if this works.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--forgot to comment on how nice the scarf is for Jane. Doing it narrow will make it go well with the scooped neck sweater if she likes that look.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, just completed the Cinnamon Grace scarf in 100% alpaca minus the picot bind off. My 8 oz (I believe that is how much that huge ball was) just made to this last row. That is a lot of yarn for a narrow scarf!!!!! Now to wash/soak the sample of the ICE alpaca I knit up yesterday an see if that will work. Otherwise I do have a mess of recycled black cashmere in a lace wt. I could really kill my eyes by using it triple strand to match the alpaca. I think the black would definitely work though.

Oh, and I finally counted those ruffle stitches: 564 st/row. Felt like it took as long to do the ruffle edge as it did to knit the entire 6' scarf.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, look for the Magic setting. Mine has 11 different settings under Magic-one is the dramatic setting. Check them all out. 

Your needles are smoking, Tanya. Way to go. Your craft table with be well stocked.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Tricia I do believe that also.. but I rarely get the flu and he seems to get it every year. I never get the shot and he gets his every year.. I like my odds better 

Yes Julie thank you that is just what I was seeing.. and outside of the Herring bone most of my image is one purl stitch on top of another one... I am going forward with it.. I like the little Anchor on the front of it.. it seems perfect for a teddy bear  I will just have to hope since it is a design from the lady who's book you told us about I am hoping it will turn out.. ... it is good practice too.. I am looking forward to learning the gusset too  

Ros I am so sorry.. I hope both MIL and Rachael get feeling better soon... at least your MIL will be where they can look after her and are trained in taking care of people her age... I love the scarf.. it looks great.. Your such a fast knitter... Or you have a zillion WIP's that you finish up quickly LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ronie, regards your problem with the look of your purl stitches, I've taken a close up of the cuff I am working, you will see how a vertical 'sinks' as in any rib, but horizontal and diagonal stitches 'swim' or rise up. Maybe if you try to have as many diagonals as possible and horizontal elements in your motifs?


Thank you Julie this makes me feel better.. I thought I was doing something wrong and couldn't understand why I couldn't find my answers LOL This is a design will work better once I get started. I have studied what you did and what it looks like in the picture and I think it will be ok..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Tricia I do believe that also.. but I rarely get the flu and he seems to get it every year. I never get the shot and he gets his every year.. I like my odds better
> 
> Yes Julie thank you that is just what I was seeing.. and outside of the Herring bone most of my image is one purl stitch on top of another one... I am going forward with it.. I like the little Anchor on the front of it.. it seems perfect for a teddy bear  I will just have to hope since it is a design from the lady who's book you told us about I am hoping it will turn out.. ... it is good practice too.. I am looking forward to learning the gusset too
> 
> Ros I am so sorry.. I hope both MIL and Rachael get feeling better soon... at least your MIL will be where they can look after her and are trained in taking care of people her age... I love the scarf.. it looks great.. Your such a fast knitter... Or you have a zillion WIP's that you finish up quickly LOL


It will look better if it fits tightly on teddy's chest. or if it is a suitable yarn for blocking, that will accentuate it. For the gusset you need to start increasing each side of your false seam, an inch or so (at a guess- not sure how big Teddy is?) before you split for the sleeve, On a small one possibly increase every third row, when you transfer to the straight section, back first, put the gusset stitches on a scrap of yarn or a stitch holder, until you pick up around the armhole edge, and work the gusset again, this time decreasing to the same count as your increases.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thank you Julie this makes me feel better.. I thought I was doing something wrong and couldn't understand why I couldn't find my answers LOL This is a design will work better once I get started. I have studied what you did and what it looks like in the picture and I think it will be ok..


I was hoping it would help you- as I said it is just a characteristic of the knitting process, some designers exploit it better than others!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that looks great!! I am just starting B chart.. I was so relieved to see that B chart was less than 10 rows  and it printed larger so I am able to see it.. chart A was impossible for me!! it was much easier after I enlarged it. 

I got my headache to go away finally but it keeps threatening to come back.. I had to go to work today and I sure hope I don't get sick.. it is a big week for us.. 

Have a great one everyone... I'm off to get some knitting done


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will look better if it fits tightly on teddy's chest. or if it is a suitable yarn for blocking, that will accentuate it. For the gusset you need to start increasing each side of your false seam, an inch or so (at a guess- not sure how big Teddy is?) before you split for the sleeve, On a small one possibly increase every third row, when you transfer to the straight section, back first, put the gusset stitches on a scrap of yarn or a stitch holder, until you pick up around the armhole edge, and work the gusset again, this time decreasing to the same count as your increases.


Thanks Julie I will write that down..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Julie I will write that down..


 :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Something just occurred to me in keeping with the theme of the gansey/guernsey...
> My mother used to use this word: lirrup. (sp?)
> Does it mean anything to anyone?


I heard it usually with the word good. If I am thinking the same word. Larup maybe. Laruping good seemed to mean very good food, lick the plate clean. We might not be thinking the same thing. I think it was a hill people phrase.

What context did your mom use it?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Tricia, if you are looking through the Gansey workshop that Julie ran last year you will see a picture of the chart with the horses head on it. You will be able to copy that motif onto your own graph paper. Also, while you are looking through there you should be able to find a couple of links to sites that have/sell Ganseys. I know there was a link in there that had all the motifs that I used for my DGSs Gansey that I knit. I just can't find it bookmarked on my tablet.
> 
> Tanya, time to start some fires with those needles although I did see you have a few items ready to go to the show. Also hope that you sell your apples this weekend.
> 
> ...


That must be why I thought Julie had done it. I've only read a few pages and saw some charts. It has been busy the couple of weeks. Think I have been to town 5 days a week for appointments, meetings and errands. Seems every meeting or appointment took 2-3 hours and the preparation/study time was another 5 or 6 hours. Then my fur child is up to her escape tricks again. She has a hole deep enough to lay in and is below the top of the ground, dug under the fence about 18 inches.

Take a look at Holly's crochet Walking with Elephants project page. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/walking-with-elephants-crochet-cowl
I am surprised and honored. If this link does not work search Ravelry.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so sorry about your MIL. And Jane's cracked rib. I love the scarf you made for her. Lovely.


Me, too, Ros. They are both in my thoughts and prayers for healing. Great scarf!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Your LE looks really good Sue. We need to figure out how to knit and eat at the same time, lol.


Your LE does look so good, Sue!

We definitely need to figure out how to do that, Melanie, eat and knit at the same time.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, as usual it seems lately, I have so many pages to catch up on, it's 4.45am. I will do my best. Feeling so sad at the moment, my darling MIL has been admitted to hospital again and needs to go into high care. 😥Also my darling daughter Jane has cracked a rib. I had a little bit of yarn left over from her jumper so I have made a little scarf to match, she loves it. 💞
> I knitted both ends together and just kept knitting until I almost ran out of yarn and then just joined the seam. 😀


Ros, hope both feel better quickly. A cracked rib heals slower or seems to than if broken. Mine hurt for over a year especially if I leaned on it like reaching over a counter. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It wasn't that but now I wonder where they got the name for the horse.


They hope the horse will "tear" down the track?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie, I hope your headache is calming down. Hang in there with the knit and purl stitches. You will get it figured out. 

Tanya, it sounds like you are well on your way to getting your table ready. 

Finally caught up to you all. G'Night/Morning!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> They hope the horse will "tear" down the track?


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RosD said:


> So sorry you had to think Jane. 💞


Darn auto correct. So sorry you had to tink Jane. 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Thanks Tricia I do believe that also.. but I rarely get the flu and he seems to get it every year. I never get the shot and he gets his every year.. I like my odds better


Part of it is in the immune system. Mine is compromised and doctors insist I get a flu shot saying it could be a life/death situation. Sounds like yours is strong and your husband's may not be as strong. I wonder about kids today, so protected their immune system doesn't grow strong.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Keep up the good work,ladies we can't let these beautiful ganseys die out.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I was hoping it would help you- as I said it is just a characteristic of the knitting process, some designers exploit it better than others!


I noticed this purl thing when we were making washcloths. Made some of the designs hard to see. Thought it was just me.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

kiwiannie said:


> Keep up the good work,ladies we can't let these beautiful ganseys die out.


Very pretty.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you
> It would a good one to cast on & work a couple of rows in odd moments. With some patterns I find, you really need to spend concentrated time on it to get the feel for it but this pattern is really easy to follow & the beading very structured.


I agree. It's an easy one to follow.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> [sorry about your MIL and daughter. Hope they will be feeling better soon. That scarf is cute.
> 
> Sue


Me, too, Ros.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Chart C of LE. I am thinking maybe having a little break from it this evening and either starting DB border or maybe casting on Cuerdo Seca, but first dinner beckons.
> 
> Sue


It's coming along really well, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous Pam. 💞


Thank you, Ros.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> That must be why I thought Julie had done it. I've only read a few pages and saw some charts. It has been busy the couple of weeks. Think I have been to town 5 days a week for appointments, meetings and errands. Seems every meeting or appointment took 2-3 hours and the preparation/study time was another 5 or 6 hours. Then my fur child is up to her escape tricks again. She has a hole deep enough to lay in and is below the top of the ground, dug under the fence about 18 inches.
> 
> Take a look at Holly's crochet Walking with Elephants project page. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/walking-with-elephants-crochet-cowl
> I am surprised and honored. If this link does not work search Ravelry.


Yes, you have been honored. Congratulations on such recognition. Excellent.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Part of it is in the immune system. Mine is compromised and doctors insist I get a flu shot saying it could be a life/death situation. Sounds like yours is strong and your husband's may not be as strong. I wonder about kids today, so protected their immune system doesn't grow strong.


The problem is they are not 'protected' and that is why they are so sickly and why the US has some of the worst health of all industrialized nations and even some developing ones but spends 3x per capita on health than other nations. The issue is always about building health not going to war on the body's best defenses.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> That must be why I thought Julie had done it. I've only read a few pages and saw some charts. It has been busy the couple of weeks. Think I have been to town 5 days a week for appointments, meetings and errands. Seems every meeting or appointment took 2-3 hours and the preparation/study time was another 5 or 6 hours. Then my fur child is up to her escape tricks again. She has a hole deep enough to lay in and is below the top of the ground, dug under the fence about 18 inches.
> 
> Take a look at Holly's crochet Walking with Elephants project page. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/walking-with-elephants-crochet-cowl
> I am surprised and honored. If this link does not work search Ravelry.


That is great, Tricia! Congratulations!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Darn auto correct. So sorry you had to tink Jane. 💞


I didn't notice the typo - funny!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Keep up the good work,ladies we can't let these beautiful ganseys die out.


Gorgeous sweater, kiwiannie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Keep up the good work,ladies we can't let these beautiful ganseys die out.


Welcome, Kiwiannie! a beautiful example of Starmore's reworking of the Eriskay Gansey- part of her Hebridean heritage! Love the colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I noticed this purl thing when we were making washcloths. Made some of the designs hard to see. Thought it was just me.


No it was not just you- it is just what happens!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is great, Tricia! Congratulations!


Now I have thought to check the link I see what you mean! Well done Tricia!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Toni. DS is feeling better. It was a guard dog that had got loose and created havoc!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, that is a well deserved honour for your cowl. The designer has an eye for a quality item :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thinking of Janes'word larrup was taunting me then I remembered hearing someone say '...you will get a good larrupping ' I checked in the dictionary and it means a good whipping ,beating,hitting etc .
Phew ,glad that has been settled and hope you didn't get one Jane ! It has connections with the whip hence the possibility of the connection with a race horse .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The red Gansey is all but finished. I have cast off, and cut the thread to the cone- only the darning in of the few loose ends around the neck and shoulders, and at the welt, and it will be ready to post to Britain.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Linda, there is a group on Ravelry that is devoted to gradient yarns. I found them one day when I was browsing through the KAL fanatics pages because they had a peacock KAL in August. You could check them out and browse through their projects.
> http://www.ravelry.com/groups/gorgeous-gradients


Ooo, thank you, Chris. I will do that. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> There is no doubt that knitting is finer & more delicate. Although, the Secret Garden shawl that I did by Lily Go is quite delicate.


Your Secret Garden is beautiful Jane, I remember it well. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Great progress on Lace Eater, Sue & Pam - looking marvellous. I thought that Norma had posted a pic here as well - but perhaps that was in Toni's party. They are all looking so nice in their different colours & showing the design elements so lovelily - that's a new word that I just invented - seems grammatical. ;-)
> 
> ETA: I caught up on over 20 pages - never intended that when I sat down - lost my morning but now I don't feel out of the loop.


Lovelily, it has a nice ring to it Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is knitting up beautifully- but I am making myself finish the red Guernsey. And also I need to work on Bronwen's Birthday and Christmas gifts.
> 
> Which reminds me I have a photo I have just taken.
> I have just knitted rung #20 on the second sleeve's 'ladder' only one more to go, and it will be the decrease for the cuff.


That's great Julie it's looking gorgeous. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I am sorry you have had problems with LE. Me, too :thumbdown: I have frogged 15 rows and will pick up the stitches later. There was a glaring error down passed my life line. I had to take it back to I point that I could pick up easily. I will report in later.


So sorry to hear about your trip to the frog pond Norma. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's great Julie it's looking gorgeous. 💞


And is now cast off- just waiting for the darning in of the few ends that there are- I will be photographing it and making a topic for the main forum. I will do the darning in by daylight, tomorrow in all probability. Thanks, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Jane! I cabled the cuffs of the blue one.


 It's beautiful Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Julie,
> I looked at your workshop on gansey construction and found some very helpful tips and charts. Hope to read some more later. I did look at a couple of patterns on Ravelry for sizing information. Since I am not making this gansey for a specific person there will not be any name or initials. Wish I had seen the one with the horse head. It might have given me an idea.
> 
> I am planning a simple design of diamonds up the center front with cables on each side. The pictures I remember I saw of fishermen and Aran sweaters were a mixture of cables. Yours are such a lovely mix of symbols. It boggles my mind.
> ...


Great start Tricia, I like the Amber. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

dogyarns said:


> Caryn, here are pics of my Kool-Aid dyed Cormo. The turquoise (Berry Blue) is already spun. Sure wish I had dyed more of it, but I think there is still some undyed somewhere around here, so I can dye more. The pink is what I am spinning now. The darker batts I'm pretty sure were dyed with Black Cherry. They are red with a black undertone. The purple/lavender is what I added the Angelina to, so looking forward to some glitzy spinning soon. When I was digging these out, I discovered that I have a bag of another purple-ish color and another box of the Black Cherry that didn't go through the drum carder, so I will need to hand card that (sold my drum carder). Time to get spinning!
> 
> :roll:


Gorgeous Elizabeth, I love the turquoise. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all have a great evening / day,Melanie


Thank you, I hope you have a great day/evening too Melanie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Julie. 💞


I really like the effect of the cabled cuffs, plan on doing it on another one- but will probably do the wide rib/wave pattern on my sea green one. And thanks, Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> LE after chart C.
> There are two small errors that I think I can doctor.
> Funny that here are 3 shades of blue when the photos were all taken under the same conditions.


It's beautiful Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Hi Ros.. I'm skimming the LP as fast as I can.. so I am missing lots too... so much activity today


Hi Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> This flower dies after a day .


Very pretty Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I am fighting a headache this morning.. it is raining pretty good out there and I have time to work on my LE so I hope the headache goes away and I can at least finish up the one chart I am working on  LOL


I hope your headache has gone Ronie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Tanya love your imagery and wish you good sales at the craft fair - and at the farmers' market with your apples. That is quite a haul. A pity about your alpaca - you needed to be at the Bristol Wool Fair, there was lots of alpaca and some live ones.


Love the photos Linda and that shawl is gorgeous. 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> That must be why I thought Julie had done it. I've only read a few pages and saw some charts. It has been busy the couple of weeks. Think I have been to town 5 days a week for appointments, meetings and errands. Seems every meeting or appointment took 2-3 hours and the preparation/study time was another 5 or 6 hours. Then my fur child is up to her escape tricks again. She has a hole deep enough to lay in and is below the top of the ground, dug under the fence about 18 inches.
> 
> Take a look at Holly's crochet Walking with Elephants project page. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/walking-with-elephants-crochet-cowl
> I am surprised and honored. If this link does not work search Ravelry.


Congratulations Tricia. ✨‼💖

Tanya, hope your alpaca softens up so you can use it. Someone told me that putting some vinegar in the rinse water would help to soften up yarn too. I don't think I would want to use 3 strands of black lace weight either. 😆


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> This is my haul. I didn't get yarn for the Lace eater but did get yarn for an Alice Starmore Aran that I have been planning for a couple of years but couldn't find the right yarn for. The cone is alpaca to tone with a cone I bought at Woolfest Wales and intended for a swing coat from the Jane Splicer Smith book "The Colours of Australia".
> We had such a good day.


I'm glad you had a great day and that yarn is gorgeous Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Something just occurred to me in keeping with the theme of the gansey/guernsey...
> My mother used to use this word: lirrup. (sp?)
> Does it mean anything to anyone?


No Jane, I haven't heard it before. What does it mean? 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so sorry about your MIL. And Jane's cracked rib. I love the scarf you made for her. Lovely.


Thank you Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I also sorry to hear about your MIL. I will pray. I love the scarf and I hope the cracked rib heals quickly for Jane.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to hear of their troubles, Ros


Thank you Jane. 💞


jscaplen said:


> That is beautiful, Ros!


Thank you again Jane.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, so sorry to hear the news about your mil and Jane. How did Jane crack her ribs! That is a lovely scarf you made to match her sweater. Hope it makes her feel a little better.


Thank you Caryn. I'm not sure how Jane cracked her rib, but I will be asking her when she feels better!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ros, sorry to hear your MIL and Jane are having medical issues. Hope all goes well for both.


Thank you Melanie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--so sad about your MIL. She has been having such a hard time health wise. And Jane's rib? Ouch! Hope it heals quickly.


Thank you Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Tummy is still unsettled . Glad you liked the yarn. Thought of you at the fest, it seems that spinning is really on the up as there was so much equipment and fleece - I think I mean batts.
> My daughter has taken up drop spindle spinning and bought some lovely fibres and colours.


I hope you feel better soon. 💞 yummy yarn!!! 😍


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Ros, sad news re MIL and hope DIL isn't suffering too much .love the top you made and the scarf will look beautiful either with or without it.


Thank you Ann.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto


Thanks Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I'm sorry for your sadness, Ros, it is obvious how fond of your MIL you are. Sorry to about Jane's cracked rib but I'm sure your scarf cheered her up.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Oh no, so sorry to hear your MIL went into the hospital. And Jane with a cracked rib, I guess there's not much that can be done for that. Wishing you peace and praying for your loved ones. Ps - nice scarf! 💖


Thank you Chris. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Yes to all. Met with the couple yesterday. Very nice people who seemed to want to work with me. That is always a great beginning. Now to crunch some numbers and see if they can afford me.


I hope it all works out in your favour, Tanya. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--forgot to comment on how nice the scarf is for Jane. Doing it narrow will make it go well with the scooped neck sweater if she likes that look.


Thank you Tanya, I didn't have much yarn left over from her jumper so I just made a very skinny scarf. 31stitches. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros I am so sorry.. I hope both MIL and Rachael get feeling better soon... at least your MIL will be where they can look after her and are trained in taking care of people her age... I love the scarf.. it looks great.. Your such a fast knitter... Or you have a zillion WIP's that you finish up quickly LOL


Thank you Ronie. Rachel is ok, it was Jane who cracked her rib. No the scarf, two teddy bears, 3 beanies and a vest for Jackson I finished today were all from my very severe case of castonitis. My WIPs have remained untouched.😳💞 I really need to finish my WIPs!!! 😀 the scarf was only 31 stitches so it went by quickly. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Take a look at Holly's crochet Walking with Elephants project page. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/walking-with-elephants-crochet-cowl
> I am surprised and honored. If this link does not work search Ravelry.


Wow!!! Congratulations Tricia, it looks great, I love it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Me, too, Ros. They are both in my thoughts and prayers for healing. Great scarf!


Thank you Toni. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, hope both feel better quickly. A cracked rib heals slower or seems to than if broken. Mine hurt for over a year especially if I leaned on it like reaching over a counter. Hugs and prayers.


Thank you Tricia. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kiwiannie said:


> Keep up the good work,ladies we can't let these beautiful ganseys die out.


Beautiful kiwiannie, so lovely to see you here!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Me, too, Ros.


Thank you Pam. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> The red Gansey is all but finished. I have cast off, and cut the thread to the cone- only the darning in of the few loose ends around the neck and shoulders, and at the welt, and it will be ready to post to Britain.


Beautiful work Julie. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And is now cast off- just waiting for the darning in of the few ends that there are- I will be photographing it and making a topic for the main forum. I will do the darning in by daylight, tomorrow in all probability. Thanks, Ros!


I look forward to seeing it finished Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Beautiful work Julie. 💞


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I look forward to seeing it finished Julie. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really like the effect of the cabled cuffs, plan on doing it on another one- but will probably do the wide rib/wave pattern on my sea green one. And thanks, Ros!


💞😀💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> For the gusset you need to start increasing each side of your false seam, an inch or so (at a guess- not sure how big Teddy is?) before you split for the sleeve, On a small one possibly increase every third row, when you transfer to the straight section, back first, put the gusset stitches on a scrap of yarn or a stitch holder, until you pick up around the armhole edge, and work the gusset again, this time decreasing to the same count as your increases.


Oh, Julie, the gusset is so simple. Thank you for explaining the process. I confess to not looking at your workshop, it seems to have become a full time job keeping up with LP.  I am going to have to just take some time and check out your workshop. Also, my book has already shipped. 

Oh, Tricia, congratulations!!! So nice to see your cowl right there on The Page.  How right she was to choose yours. It looks great.



Toni said:


> Your LE does look so good, Sue!
> 
> We definitely need to figure out how to do that, Melanie, eat and knit at the same time. [quote/]
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The red Gansey is all but finished. I have cast off, and cut the thread to the cone- only the darning in of the few loose ends around the neck and shoulders, and at the welt, and it will be ready to post to Britain.


Great!! What achievement. Beautiful detailing too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> So sorry to hear about your trip to the frog pond Norma. 💞


Thank you. This afternoon I am going to try and catch up to where I was before.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Especially if we want to keep up with Sue. . .or Jane. . .or Ros. .


Thanks Bev for putting me in the same boat as Sue & Jane, although most of my recent projects have been small!!! The other night hubby and I decided to watch a movie in 3D so lights out and I'm thinking what could I possibly knit in the dark with 3D glasses on. I thought I could probably knit Jackson's corner to corner blanket. Garter stitch and only one yarn over in every row. When the movie finished I checked it to see if I had made any mistakes and I hadn't, so I was very happy with that. I do have a serious problem when watching movies, I feel I'm wasting time if I don't knit something. Very occasionally I watch a movie and don't knit. Then I'm thinking how much I could of done!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I really need to finish this border on this baby shawl!!!! No more castonitis for me till it's done!!!!! I think I need an intervention. I think I need someone sorting me out till it's done&#128522;&#128158;
ETA. I almost forgot to post pics of little darling. &#128158;


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not going to apologize for any graininess in these photos. I was taking them about 6 or 7 pm and we were fast losing daylight.

All photos have at least 400 ASA now. It would seem that this is a universal setting between Auto and Manual on this Canon Sureshot A400. I don't have to worry about the flash too often now. At 400 ASA the resolution is MUCH better and doesn't often need the flash to activate.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> I'm not going to apologize for any graininess in these photos. I was taking them about 6 or 7 pm and we were fast losing daylight.
> 
> All photos have at least 400 ASA now. It would seem that this is a universal setting between Auto and Manual on this Canon Sureshot A400. I don't have to worry about the flash too often now. At 400 ASA the resolution is MUCH better and doesn't often need the flash to activate.


They look great to me. 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

According to some of the focus I'm getting on this set...I think I was trying to focus too close for the time of day. This set is a bit better on the last 2.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, the gusset is so simple. Thank you for explaining the process. I confess to not looking at your workshop, it seems to have become a full time job keeping up with LP.  I am going to have to just take some time and check out your workshop. Also, my book has already shipped.
> 
> Oh, Tricia, congratulations!!! So nice to see your cowl right there on The Page.  How right she was to choose yours. It looks great.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Great!! What achievement. Beautiful detailing too.


Thanks so much Norma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I really need to finish this border on this baby shawl!!!! No more castonitis for me till it's done!!!!! I think I need an intervention. I think I need someone sorting me out till it's done😊💞
> ETA. I almost forgot to post pics of little darling. 💞


Couldn't miss out on Jackson, now could we?!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> According to some of the focus I'm getting on this set...I think I was trying to focus too close for the time of day. This set is a bit better on the last 2.


It does look like it is a depth of focus issue, Karen!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Couldn't miss out on Jackson, now could we?!!!!!!


No, not unless you all get sick of seeing him. 😉😉😉💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> No, not unless you all get sick of seeing him. 😉😉😉💞


Now now Ros! Don't even dream of that one! How could WE get sick of your darling?- he is just such a precious soul!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now now Ros! Don't even dream of that one! How could WE get sick of your darling?- he is just such a precious soul!


Thank you Julie, he really is a precious little darling, I miss him soooo much and I really do love how much you all care about the lil man. 💞😍💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, he really is a precious little darling, I miss him soooo much and I really do love how much you all care about the lil man. 💞😍💞


Makes up for all I have missed of my own darling ones.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I can see the smoke from your needles all the way down here Tanya 


Julie - thanks for the explanation on the purls. It is so obvious once you pointed it out. Doh.

Oh, how wonderful to have the featured photo Tricia. It is a pretty design and would make a nice motif on a child's sweater. Re: immunity - children should go out and play in the dirt, maybe throw some cow patties around, drink from a hose and share the hose, lol.

kiwiannie - did you make the gansey?

Love the cuffs Julie. I have always liked details like that.

Ros, you won't get any help with this group for your castonitis, except maybe company 

Woo Woo! I have finished chart 2 of LE! And I have made it about halfway through chart A (weird chart naming convention). I had a marathon knitting session last night, hopefully no design elements snuck in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I can see the smoke from your needles all the way down here Tanya
> 
> Julie - thanks for the explanation on the purls. It is so obvious once you pointed it out. Doh.
> 
> ...


It does help having had to work with 6 - 10 year olds- I quite liked the explanation I came up with of the stitches 'sinking' or 'swimming' makes it easy to visualise. The cuff design is peculiar to the known Eriskay Gansey.
And thank you for the compliment- (next door has just driven yet again over the edge of my concrete- I am going to have to ask for a bit more fence so the hit that first.)
You are coming on well with the Lace Eater- and I love the subtle shifts of colour.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Makes up for all I have missed of my own darling ones.


Thank you Julie, I hope he brings smiles to your face. 😍


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, I hope he brings smiles to your face. 😍


Indeed he does!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Ros, you won't get any help with this group for your castonitis, except maybe company
> 
> Woo Woo! I have finished chart 2 of LE! And I have made it about halfway through chart A (weird chart naming convention). I had a marathon knitting session last night, hopefully no design elements snuck in.


I figured as much Melanie, but I did make an effort to do some more of the border tonight, so I just have to do some more tomorrow and keep going until it's finished!!! 💞
LE is looking beautiful Melanie. 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I really need to finish this border on this baby shawl!!!! No more castonitis for me till it's done!!!!! I think I need an intervention. I think I need someone sorting me out till it's done😊💞
> ETA. I almost forgot to post pics of little darling. 💞


Thanks for those photos of our sweet little guy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I can see the smoke from your needles all the way down here Tanya .........
> 
> Re: immunity - children should go out and play in the dirt, maybe throw some cow patties around, drink from a hose and share the hose, lol...........
> 
> ...


Working on those needles smoking.

Glad you had such a good knitting session last nite. That is always so satisfying.

What you say about children's immunity is really a serious statement. That is exactly how children/people develop immunity to all kinds of micro-organisms. Think about how devastating a cold was to native people's when exposed to European invaders. Those peoples never had colds and so no immunity to what we think of as an annoying but simple health condition. I think it was in Brazil? that a tribe was almost wiped out from the cold. My mother never kept me home from school due to a cold and there was always one lollapalooza of one every winter. Neither did other parents.
Despite the drug corporation multi-billion dollar marketing/propaganda campaign, vaccines do not confer immunity. They actually create an ongoing low level of the disease to hopefully create anti-bodies. However, this is NOT immunity and the constant strain on the immune system ultimately breaks it down and weakens us.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I can see the smoke from your needles all the way down here Tanya
> 
> Julie - thanks for the explanation on the purls. It is so obvious once you pointed it out. Doh.
> 
> ...


It's looking great, Melanie! :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thanks for those photos of our sweet little guy!


Thank you Pam, you're welcome. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Wow, just completed the Cinnamon Grace scarf in 100% alpaca minus the picot bind off. My 8 oz (I believe that is how much that huge ball was) just made to this last row. That is a lot of yarn for a narrow scarf!!!!! Now to wash/soak the sample of the ICE alpaca I knit up yesterday an see if that will work. Otherwise I do have a mess of recycled black cashmere in a lace wt. I could really kill my eyes by using it triple strand to match the alpaca. I think the black would definitely work though.
> 
> Oh, and I finally counted those ruffle stitches: 564 st/row. Felt like it took as long to do the ruffle edge as it did to knit the entire 6' scarf.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Seems you are getting it sorted, Tanya.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I finished Jackson's vest now I can frog the 1st vest that I started and couldn't finish because I ran out of yarn. Silly me didn't check before I started!!!&#128158;


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Down to the nitty gritty then. Good luck, Tanya - with the quote, I mean.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> That must be why I thought Julie had done it. I've only read a few pages and saw some charts. It has been busy the couple of weeks. Think I have been to town 5 days a week for appointments, meetings and errands. Seems every meeting or appointment took 2-3 hours and the preparation/study time was another 5 or 6 hours. Then my fur child is up to her escape tricks again. She has a hole deep enough to lay in and is below the top of the ground, dug under the fence about 18 inches.
> 
> Take a look at Holly's crochet Walking with Elephants project page. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/walking-with-elephants-crochet-cowl
> I am surprised and honored. If this link does not work search Ravelry.


Well done - and well deserved recognition, Tricia.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Keep up the good work,ladies we can't let these beautiful ganseys die out.


Very nice.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Keep up the good work,ladies we can't let these beautiful ganseys die out.


Very nice Kiwiannie  I bet it is warm too!!!

Woo Hoo Tricia... see we told you it was beautiful ... that is a great affirmation that your work is as great as we say it is


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The red Gansey is all but finished. I have cast off, and cut the thread to the cone- only the darning in of the few loose ends around the neck and shoulders, and at the welt, and it will be ready to post to Britain.


Oh, well done, Julie. It was a big project. Looking forward to seeing a pic of the complete gansey - it will be a stunning item to wear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Oh, well done, Julie. It was a big project. Looking forward to seeing a pic of the complete gansey - it will be a stunning item to wear.


Thanks so much Linda- you've knitted sweaters too, haven't you? The next hurdle is getting the money for postage- Jean has said she will send it- but it has not hit the bank yet. The proof of this pudding will be in the wearing there of! She has promised me photos- my big worry is it may be a bit too big.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Love the photos Linda and that shawl is gorgeous. 💞


Isn't it just. She was selling yarn and made up items (and patterns for them) - all beautiful. The yarns were mostly natural colours but with a few delicate pastels too.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Love the photos Linda and that shawl is gorgeous. 💞


Isn't it just. She was selling yarn and made up items (and patterns for them) - all beautiful. The yarns were mostly natural colours but with a few delicate pastels too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, I didn't have much yarn left over from her jumper so I just made a very skinny scarf. 31stitches. 💞


It worked very well and will be a great suit scarf or something light weight for warmer weather or indoor accessorization. At any rate it looks super good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I seem to have omitted to post my final photos here, so here goes:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Bev for putting me in the same boat as Sue & Jane, although most of my recent projects have been small!!! The other night hubby and I decided to watch a movie in 3D so lights out and I'm thinking what could I possibly knit in the dark with 3D glasses on. I thought I could probably knit Jackson's corner to corner blanket. Garter stitch and only one yarn over in every row. When the movie finished I checked it to see if I had made any mistakes and I hadn't, so I was very happy with that. I do have a serious problem when watching movies, I feel I'm wasting time if I don't knit something. Very occasionally I watch a movie and don't knit. Then I'm thinking how much I could of done!!! 💞


I'm the same. I usually listen to the tv rather than watch. the knitting is usually more interesting anyway.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I really need to finish this border on this baby shawl!!!! No more castonitis for me till it's done!!!!! I think I need an intervention. I think I need someone sorting me out till it's done😊💞
> ETA. I almost forgot to post pics of little darling. 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie that looks great and a big Woo Hoo for getting it finished.. you worked so hard on it.. 

Thanks for our daily dose of Jackson Ros.. he must have some pretty tough feet!! that path looks like it would hurt to walk barefooted!!

Melanie great progress... I don't see any design elements.. 

I need to switch my LE to longer cables.. and I am thinking of starting my Gansey over.. I don't have the proper needles and I am thinking it is what caused such a headache for yesterday.. I tried on my bamboo's but it didn't slide like I wanted.. then I tried on the only other size 8 I had and they are the acrylic that came with the 'try me' set... so I will adjust to another needle size.. and I too didn't read the workshop so I missed the part about the faux side seams.. I'm not far along and will catch back up quickly ..


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm not going to apologize for any graininess in these photos. I was taking them about 6 or 7 pm and we were fast losing daylight.
> 
> All photos have at least 400 ASA now. It would seem that this is a universal setting between Auto and Manual on this Canon Sureshot A400. I don't have to worry about the flash too often now. At 400 ASA the resolution is MUCH better and doesn't often need the flash to activate.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> According to some of the focus I'm getting on this set...I think I was trying to focus too close for the time of day. This set is a bit better on the last 2.


They look good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Down to the nitty gritty then. Good luck, Tanya - with the quote, I mean.


thanx Linda. Am lining up my labor and beginning to crunch numbers. but it all takes up so much knitting time.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> It worked very well and will be a great suit scarf or something light weight for warmer weather or indoor accessorization. At any rate it looks super good.


Thank you so much Tanya. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that looks great and a big Woo Hoo for getting it finished.. you worked so hard on it..
> 
> Thanks for our daily dose of Jackson Ros.. he must have some pretty tough feet!! that path looks like it would hurt to walk barefooted!!
> 
> ...


I am sorry I obviously did not point that out for you Ronie- the false seam is so intrinsically part of the Guernsey maybe I just forgot, because I know it so well. The gauge could be affecting your purl stitches mightily. 
But also a big thank you.
I am sure it will be worth it to get Teddy's sweater looking good!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to have omitted to post my final photos here, so here goes:


It's beautiful Julie. 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Julie. 💞


Thanks Ros!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I can see the smoke from your needles all the way down here Tanya
> 
> Julie - thanks for the explanation on the purls. It is so obvious once you pointed it out. Doh.
> 
> ...


It looks so different from the others - but just as beautiful. Such a pretty colour.. My yarn has arrived so maybe I will cast on tonight. (No "maybe" about it.) :twisted:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm the same. I usually listen to the tv rather than watch. the knitting is usually more interesting anyway.


I usually consider the TV as white noise in the background. There is so little on TV that really deserves full attention. And most movies get replayed so whatever I miss gets seen on the 2nd or 3rd showing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I finished Jackson's vest now I can frog the 1st vest that I started and couldn't finish because I ran out of yarn. Silly me didn't check before I started!!!💞


Cute. Will suit him, I think.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for our daily dose of Jackson Ros.. he must have some pretty tough feet!! that path looks like it would hurt to walk barefooted!!


You're welcome Ronie, the path looks worse than it actually is, it's mostly soft sand. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks so much Linda- you've knitted sweaters too, haven't you? The next hurdle is getting the money for postage- Jean has said she will send it- but it has not hit the bank yet. The proof of this pudding will be in the wearing there of! She has promised me photos- my big worry is it may be a bit too big.


I love knitting sweaters, Julie and as far as ganseys and arans go, a little too big is better than too small. Hope that postage arrives soon so that you can find out what she thinks .... she will be thrilled.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Cute. Will suit him, I think.


Thank you Linda. 💞


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to have omitted to post my final photos here, so here goes:


It is beautiful, Julie. I love the intricacy of your design.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I love knitting sweaters, Julie and as far as ganseys and arans go, a little too big is better than too small. Hope that postage arrives soon so that you can find out what she thinks .... she will be thrilled.


Yes I would tend to agree with that- I am just not sure how much she is concerned about silhouettes! (wow I got that spelt right first attempt!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is beautiful, Julie. I love the intricacy of your design.


The next challenge is to knit Starmore's version because that follows the extant Eriskay sweater so faithfully.
And thanks, Linda!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> thanx Linda. Am lining up my labor and beginning to crunch numbers. but it all takes up so much knitting time.


And it is time you don't get paid for either, I suppose. Don't panic - breathe - you will get there.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I usually consider the TV as white noise in the background. There is so little on TV that really deserves full attention. And most movies get replayed so whatever I miss gets seen on the 2nd or 3rd showing.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I would tend to agree with that- I am just not sure how much she is concerned about silhouettes! (wow I got that spelt right first attempt!)


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The next challenge is to knit Starmore's version because that follows the extant Eriskay sweater so faithfully.
> And thanks, Linda!


I have a little vest to finish for the younger gs, I will start LE tonight and hopefully this weekend I too will start my Starmore - really looking forward to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have a little vest to finish for the younger gs, I will start LE tonight and hopefully this weekend I too will start my Starmore - really looking forward to it.


She is such a brilliant designer IMHO.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> Thinking of Janes'word larrup was taunting me then I remembered hearing someone say '...you will get a good larrupping ' I checked in the dictionary and it means a good whipping ,beating,hitting etc ...


That isn't the same word. That came up when I searched, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The red Gansey is all but finished. ...


WhooHooo, Julie!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Your Secret Garden is beautiful Jane, I remember it well. 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros 
I have 2 rows left on clue 2 of Cuerda Seca - a bit behind since clue 3 came out yesterday - then I am going to start chart D. I am going to do the nupps with a crochet hook this time, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> WhooHooo, Julie!!


All done now, Jane- only got to squash it into a parcel envelope and get it into the post! Jean will be sending me the postage!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> No Jane, I haven't heard it before. What does it mean? 💞


According to my mother, a 3-cornered tear in a guernsey.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Good pics Kaix 
Ros...little boy investigating sand TY .
Beautiful gansey ,great colour ,Julie .would you say they are easier than Arans to make ?
Tricia ...fame ! Those elephants are magnificent .
Mel...good work in a soft shade .
Tanya ...hope the estimate is coming on .Fancy picking up that many stitches .
Thought I may be better replying twice a day rather than trying to remember to much .
.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I do have a serious problem when watching movies, I feel I'm wasting time if I don't knit something. ..


I never sit down to watch a movie without something in my hands. In my case, one is an excuse for the other. I'd knit faster if I wasn't watching a movie especially if it is something where I need to actually see what is happening - since I am only glancing at the screen. However, I also like the distraction - not the right word - the "company" (?) of the movie in the background.
I remember knitting in the movie theatre when I was younger - only something simple, though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Good pics Kaix
> Ros...little boy investigating sand TY .
> Beautiful gansey ,great colour ,Julie .would you say they are easier than Arans to make ?
> Tricia ...fame ! Those elephants are magnificent .
> ...


Yes- not so much cabling in general- but you do have to watch the motif carefully when you are first working it - stitch counting is vital, especially when you are on the straight needle section up the two yokes!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I never sit down to watch a movie without something in my hands. In my case, one is an excuse for the other. I'd knit faster if I wasn't watching a movie especially if it is something where I need to actually see what is happening - since I am only glancing at the screen. However, I also like the distraction - not the right word - the "company" (?) of the movie in the background.
> I remember knitting in the movie theatre when I was younger - only something simple, though.


I would agree heartily with all you say, Jane! it is a bit of a bummer not being able to afford the telly! One day!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I almost forgot to post pics of little darling. 💞


Out exploring the big, wide world!
Michael loved his superhero clothes. Still has a pair of Batman sleep pants, actually.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie that looks great and a big Woo Hoo for getting it finished.. you worked so hard on it..
> 
> Thanks for our daily dose of Jackson Ros.. he must have some pretty tough feet!! that path looks like it would hurt to walk barefooted!!
> 
> ...


I really suggest you watch the 2 video links I sent. I think you will find the first one will make the whole process more understandable. The second one is Part I on doing the gussets and is very understandable. You can connect to Part II from the first one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Woo! I have finished chart 2 of LE! And I have made it about halfway through chart A ...


Great progress Melanie!!
It is going to be hard to put down now!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> And it is time you don't get paid for either, I suppose. Don't panic - breathe - you will get there.


Technically, I should include my estimating time in my bid. It is work. However, I often don't because the field is so competitive. There are people who only do very quick ball park estimates as their freebie and then charge for the detail estimating time. This is a relatively small job, but I have had jobs where it took several weeks to do the estimates as there were so many details and special order materials to price out. Those are the ones that really hurt if you don't get the contract.

I will keep you advice in mind as there is so much on my plate to coordinate that it does create anxiety which, as we know, just wastes time and energy. Peace.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I finished Jackson's vest ...


So cute. Hopefully, he'll model it for us.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...my big worry is it may be a bit too big.


Better than too small!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to have omitted to post my final photos ...


What a work of art, Julie! I know that she will love it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I'm the same. I usually listen to the tv rather than watch. ...


You know that we are knitters because we can go through a whole season of our favourite shows & not know what single character looks like! ;-)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Better than too small!


Yes, that would be true! Thanks Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...My yarn has arrived so maybe I will cast on tonight. (No "maybe" about it.) :twisted:


I am glad that you are feeling well enough to start your LE, Linda.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What a work of art, Julie! I know that she will love it.


I am tending to hold my breath until she sees it in actuality- although I have sent numerous progress photos!

But thanks for your confidence, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You know that we are knitters because we can go through a whole season of our favourite shows & not know what single character looks like! ;-)


Unless it is something like Downton Abbey which I am keen to look at for the costuming and because I love the old Dowager- Maggie Smith is such a fine actress.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I never sit down to watch a movie without something in my hands. In my case, one is an excuse for the other. I'd knit faster if I wasn't watching a movie especially if it is something where I need to actually see what is happening - since I am only glancing at the screen. However, I also like the distraction - not the right word - the "company" (?) of the movie in the background.
> I remember knitting in the movie theatre when I was younger - only something simple, though.


Knitting in the movies? You got me on that one. Never thought to do that.

For me the TV is just enough draw on my energy that I can stay calmer when knitting. I think it is due to having too much going on the brain and not enough energy being expended to use it all. So the TV takes some of it. My son was like that, and probably still is. He is very impatient and part of it is because he thinks very quickly and need to expend the energy that revs up in him. He used to stun teachers who would get annoyed because he would wander the class room playing with the world globes or reading the classroom library. When they tried to embarrass him with questions they thought he couldn't answer because his attention was elsewhere, he would answer them correctly. It really ticked them off. I think this is a feature of what is called ADD or ADHD now. However, as my visual therapist told me it is due to a very active mind.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...it is a bit of a bummer not being able to afford the telly! One day!


You can watch movies on your computer. YouTube has full length movies & there are other sites that offer live streaming of tv shows & movies - as long as you have the bandwidth.
Do you have a time limit on your internet use? Can't remember.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You can watch movies on your computer. YouTube has full length movies & there are other sites that offer live streaming of tv shows & movies - as long as you have the bandwidth.
> Do you have a time limit on your internet use? Can't remember.


Yes I have a data limit- and being a laptop a frustratingly small screen- the old eyes do tend to get tired.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Good pics Kaix
> Ros...little boy investigating sand TY .
> Beautiful gansey ,great colour ,Julie .would you say they are easier than Arans to make ?
> Tricia ...fame ! Those elephants are magnificent .
> ...


Fortunately when those stitches fell off the needle cord there it was before the YO increases. Still it was about 175-200 stitches that needed picking up. The edge pick up was about 282 stitches which then doubled to 564 st.

Jane--have been wanting to comment on something you mentioned before. You didn't know why putting markers in long rows made them go faster. It is real experience. Breaking up long, monotonous runs shifts our focus, gives us a bit of break in our energy and our eyes if we are using them. It also creates smaller units that psychologically gives us little bits of success as we hit the markers. I had the same thing on the Cinnamon Grace when I finally decided to count the stitches and place markers every 100 stitches. Lots of little completion points as opposed to just waiting till the end of that very looooong row.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Maggie Smith is such a fine actress.


Definitely agree & she is priceless in this role!
It was made for her.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes I have a data limit...


Too, bad. Radio is a good alternative. That is my company for housework & blocking. I often try to time it for some of my favourite programs.
That just made me remember decorating the tree with Dad. He liked to listen to _The Christmas Carol_ on the radio while we were working at it.
This was in later years because when we were younger, Santa decorated the tree after we went to bed on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely agree & she is priceless in this role!
> It was made for her.


It really is great to have an older woman so prominent in the casting, mind you Shirley McLean is brilliant in her role too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...You didn't know why putting markers in long rows made them go faster...


Normally , markers slow me down - breaks the rhythm - so I rarely use them. It is true, though that getting to the halfway point made it feel like I had gotten somewhere faster.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Too, bad. Radio is a good alternative. That is my company for housework & blocking. I often try to time it for some of my favourite programs.
> That just made me remember decorating the tree with Dad. He liked to listen to _The Christmas Carol_ on the radio while we were working at it.
> This was in later years because when we were younger, Santa decorated the tree after we went to bed on Christmas Eve.


I listen to the Concert Programme regularly, when I remember to turn it on- I really must get some rest- I have a bit much going on on KP at the moment. One or two carefully weeded out topics that have ended up in the Attic- boy can some people get vicious But I also posted a topic when I finished the Gansey, and I must get around to responding to that! My musical tastes are catholic and a bit high brow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Shirley McLean is brilliant in her role too.


She has had some great roles, as well. I prefer her as a more mature actress, though - not in her younger stuff.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Too, bad. Radio is a good alternative. That is my company for housework & blocking. I often try to time it for some of my favourite programs.
> That just made me remember decorating the tree with Dad. He liked to listen to _The Christmas Carol_ on the radio while we were working at it.
> This was in later years because when we were younger, Santa decorated the tree after we went to bed on Christmas Eve.


It used to be the radio. If I could find a classical music station. Now I tend to listen to the radio only when driving. The one news program I like was too hard to get on the house radio and can get it online now which is so much more convenient. I think it was the problems with reception that turned me off to the radio as background.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Normally , markers slow me down - breaks the rhythm - so I rarely use them. It is true, though that getting to the halfway point made it feel like I had gotten somewhere faster.


I don't like the fact that markers do elongate the yarn between your stitches, but with the Gansey I was glad to have the 'bump' to remind me of my seam stitches.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> She has had some great roles, as well. I prefer her as a more mature actress, though - not in her younger stuff.


I liked her in that very early Julia Roberts one the name is escaping me- Julia plays a young girl who dies all too young if I am recalling it right- had some excellent women actresses in it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I liked her in that very early Julia Roberts one - had some excellent women actresses in it.


_ Steel Magnolias_ - Olympia Dukakis was great in that one, too.
Oh - now I have to check to see if that is on NetFlicks.
I might have to watch _ Terms of Endearment_ instead... But then I'll cry & won't be able to see my knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unless it is something like Downton Abbey which I am keen to look at for the costuming...


I meant to comment that I love to size up their dresses as well. The work that went into dressmaking way back when!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> _ Steel Magnolias_ - Olympia Dukakis was great in that one, too.
> Oh - now I have to check to see if that is on NetFlicks.
> I might have to watch _ Terms of Endearment_ instead... But then I'll cry & won't be able to see my knitting.


Thanks Jane! must bookmark this don't want to forget again- be worth watching both!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I meant to comment that I love to size up their dresses as well. The work that went into dressmaking way back when!


And has gone into the costuming now! I read somewhere that her Majesty watches it to pick out the errors they have made!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Fiesta Free pattern Tursday; code: BCV917FP
Baby Doll Vest
http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1748/baby_doll_vest/?utm_source=Retail&utm_campaign=ee8f44e219-Free_Pattern_Thursday_BetteVestR_5_8_2014&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_66133aa203-ee8f44e219-64996929

Free until September 30, 2015 (via SweaterBabe)
Scottish Ale by Cheryl Beckerich
http://www.cherylbeckerichknits.com

Serenity by Rachel Booker
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/serenity-17


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And has gone into the costuming now!


Doesn't require the same expertise, I am sure.


> I read somewhere that her Majesty watches it to pick out the errors they have made!


Love it! I would be doing the same thing if I had the knowledge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Love it! I would be doing the same thing if I had the knowledge.


I thought it was rather a neat insight into the old lady!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Keep up the good work,ladies we can't let these beautiful ganseys die out.


Beautiful! Thank you for sharing and for popping in on us!

There are some others that have visited LP recently. We are glad you have stopped by!  Come again!!!

p.44 (and I thought I got caught up with you all last night. Silly me!  ) Have a great day!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I'm not going to apologize for any graininess in these photos. I was taking them about 6 or 7 pm and we were fast losing daylight.


These are very nice, Karen. Do you have a macro setting on your camera? That is what gets me all the close up details with the out of focus background.

Melanie, your LE is looking good. 

Ros, lovely Jackson  and lovely vest.

Julie, AH! When you plan a gansey, you plan it in panels! Oh, cool. Love seeing yours all done. 

Question: Is there a difference between a gansey and an aran?



Jane said:


> You know that we are knitters because we can go through a whole season of our favourite shows & not know what single character looks like!


Yep! Yep!

Thanks, Jane. Downloaded Baby Doll Vest. 

Hopefully, some progress pics on my gansey tonight.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, he is lovely :thumbup: Jackson I mean!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great photos, Karen.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely, Melanie. It is a wonderful colour.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I meant to comment that I love to size up their dresses as well. The work that went into dressmaking way back when!


I made a circa 1940's suit which had instructions for making the shoulder pads with batting - probably would have taken hours to get those done, lol. While I did do the bound button holes as directed in the pattern, I used purchased shoulder pads. The skirt (very high waisted) had boning in the waist and hips - guess it was to keep the skirt front flat - never seen that before. Lots more involved sewing in that pattern and it's only around seventy years old. I'd love to do something from the Downton Abbey era. 

A couple of photos - I wore this to a wedding, complete with seamed stockings


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I finished Jackson's vest now I can frog the 1st vest that I started and couldn't finish because I ran out of yarn. Silly me didn't check before I started!!!💞


Great knit and he will look so smart.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I made a circa 1940's suit ...


Fantastic job, Melanie!
I'll bet you were a knock-out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Fantastic job, Melanie!
> I'll bet you were a knock-out.


Absolutely! wow!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Anyone interested in this offer:
_ Use Coupon Code: CANDI
to receive 20% Off your next internet order over £15 at
www.crystals-and-ice.co.uk

Offer Expires 11am Monday 21st September.
Available to UK and international customers._

I was thinking mostly of Ann - since she had asked about bead suppliers a little while ago.
Free postage in the UK on orders over £30.00


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is fabulous, Melanie :
:thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, AH! When you plan a gansey, you plan it in panels! Oh, cool. Love seeing yours all done.
> 
> Question: Is there a difference between a gansey and an aran?
> Yep! Yep!
> ...


Yes, I find it works to think in vertical panels to the same count. But at most I have had only three motifs to the panel - you can see on the completed Gansey how I've done the verticals. 
Using Starmore as my source the Aran only becomes visible about 1910, which is VERY much more recent than I had thought before I read the introduction to her *Aran Knitting* - a fascinating piece of writing. The Gansey may go back as far as the 1500's. And belongs to the fisher folk of the North Sea - those around the coasts of the British Isles, the Netherlands, and possibly Belgium. The method of construction is frequently bottom up to the shoulder and top down to the wrist, in both. But more modern versions do vary this. One comes across sleeves knitted wrist up, and stitched in, but I believe that not to be the authentic method.
Looking forward to seeing your pics!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is Cuerda Ceca to the end of Clue 2.
I love how this yarn is knitting up - not sure if it is because of the design or the yarn but you don't need to stretch it to see the lace. It does have great give to it, though, so should open up nicely when blocked.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It may be worn out, but still looks beautiful.

Sue


kiwiannie said:


> Keep up the good work,ladies we can't let these beautiful ganseys die out.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Had a couple of trips to the frog pond last night. I finally picked up the border on DB and just managed a few rows before I had to rip it out. I finally finished one repeat. It is strange using fine lace wright again after the fingering of LE. I was doing that as a break from LE. Then I went back to LE and got as far as the third row of Chart D. I spent this morning ripping those out and starting the chart again. I think last night was a bad knitting night as I was tired. I should have known better. Hopefully this evening will be more productive.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Had a couple of trips to the frog pond last night. ...


Sorry to hear that you have been splashing about, Sue.
Hopefully, you will be more refreshed when you go back at it.
I am hoping to get at chart D as soon as I finish today's sample snowflake.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Wow...what an absolutely lovely suit. I would love to have that pattern!!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Have to agree about Maggie Smith. She is a great actress. I saw her in two movies recently. I save The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel at my aunts a couple of weeks ago and then The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel on the plane on the way back from England. They are really enjoyable movies. I also saw Woman in Gold with Helen Mirren on the flight to England, and that's another one I can recommend. I don't watch many movies, but here were three all in the course of a couple of weeks.

Sue [Okay - have to finish up preparing awards for the swim banquet - should have had it done by now but the first week I refused to touch it & this week I have been equally unmotivated so only doing it in fits & starts. I am definitely going to go order the awards today - so gotta go take care of it.quote=Lurker 2]Unless it is something like Downton Abbey which I am keen to look at for the costuming and because I love the old Dowager- Maggie Smith is such a fine actress.[/quote]


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Normally , markers slow me down - breaks the rhythm - so I rarely use them. It is true, though that getting to the halfway point made it feel like I had gotten somewhere faster.


Both are true. You get to chose your pleasure


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> _ Steel Magnolias_ - Olympia Dukakis was great in that one, too.
> Oh - now I have to check to see if that is on NetFlicks.
> I might have to watch _ Terms of Endearment_ instead... But then I'll cry & won't be able to see my knitting.


Some movies are just too emotional and once round will last me a lifetime. Terms of Endearment did that to me. It was a wonderful film.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I made a circa 1940's suit which had instructions for making the shoulder pads with batting - probably would have taken hours to get those done, lol. While I did do the bound button holes as directed in the pattern, I used purchased shoulder pads. The skirt (very high waisted) had boning in the waist and hips - guess it was to keep the skirt front flat - never seen that before. Lots more involved sewing in that pattern and it's only around seventy years old. I'd love to do something from the Downton Abbey era.
> 
> A couple of photos - I wore this to a wedding, complete with seamed stockings


Quite elegant in its simplicity. I bet you looked smashing in it. Reminds me of my mother sewing which she did a lot.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Cuerda Ceca to the end of Clue 2.
> I love how this yarn is knitting up - not sure if it is because of the design or the yarn but you don't need to stretch it to see the lace. It does have great give to it, though, so should open up nicely when blocked.


Great blue. Great work. Design is terrific.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had a couple of trips to the frog pond last night. I finally picked up the border on DB and just managed a few rows before I had to rip it out. I finally finished one repeat. It is strange using fine lace wright again after the fingering of LE. I was doing that as a break from LE. Then I went back to LE and got as far as the third row of Chart D. I spent this morning ripping those out and starting the chart again. I think last night was a bad knitting night as I was tired. I should have known better. Hopefully this evening will be more productive.
> 
> Sue


Yes, let's drink to better knitting days!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Have to agree about Maggie Smith. She is a great actress. I saw her in two movies recently. I save The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel at my aunts a couple of weeks ago and then The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel on the plane on the way back from England. They are really enjoyable movies. I also saw Woman in Gold with Helen Mirren on the flight to England, and that's another one I can recommend. I don't watch many movies, but here were three all in the course of a couple of weeks.
> 
> The Marigold Hotel movies have been getting shown on TV this summer. Saw one of them. Nice to see older characters being the stars with rich and multi-layered lives and empowerment.
> Not familiar with Women in Gold. Helen Mirren was/is a major idol of my teen age grand daughter. She was in love with her since her early teens.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Great blue. Great work. Design is terrific.


Thank you, Tanya 
I have to remember NOT to choose blue for my next project, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel at my aunts a couple of weeks ago and then The Second Best Exotic Marigold Hotel ...I also saw Woman in Gold ...


I saw the first Marigold Hotel & really enjoyed it but haven't seen the others yet.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Had a couple of trips to the frog pond last night. I finally picked up the border on DB and just managed a few rows before I had to rip it out. I finally finished one repeat. It is strange using fine lace wright again after the fingering of LE. I was doing that as a break from LE. Then I went back to LE and got as far as the third row of Chart D. I spent this morning ripping those out and starting the chart again. I think last night was a bad knitting night as I was tired. I should have known better. Hopefully this evening will be more productive.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Tanya
> I have to remember NOT to choose blue for my next project, though.


What don't you like about the blue? it is brighter than your usual color choices.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

annweb said:


> Good pics Kaix
> Ros...little boy investigating sand TY .
> Beautiful gansey ,great colour ,Julie .would you say they are easier than Arans to make ?
> Tricia ...fame ! Those elephants are magnificent .
> ...


Thank you Ann. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Out exploring the big, wide world!
> Michael loved his superhero clothes. Still has a pair of Batman sleep pants, actually.


I think Jackson will love them too!!! Carmen definitely loves buying them for lil man. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So cute. Hopefully, he'll model it for us.


Thanks Jane, I think he will, making this vest reminded me of why I don't make V necks on anything. I think this would be the second one in all the time I have been knitting. I just prefer knitting anything but V necks. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> What don't you like about the blue? it is brighter than your usual color choices.


Oh, I like the blue - a bit bright, as you say - but I have had 4 blue projects on the go: Dancing Bees, Advent, Lace Eater & this one - plus my Glacier scarf for 5 - I think that there is a UFO hidden away in blue, as well.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> _ Steel Magnolias_ - Olympia Dukakis was great in that one, too.
> Oh - now I have to check to see if that is on NetFlicks.
> I might have to watch _ Terms of Endearment_ instead... But then I'll cry & won't be able to see my knitting.


Jane I cry too when watching those movies. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, lovely Jackson and lovely vest.


Thanks Bev. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Ros, he is lovely :thumbup: Jackson I mean!


Thank you Norma, Yes he is!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I made a circa 1940's suit which had instructions for making the shoulder pads with batting - probably would have taken hours to get those done, lol. While I did do the bound button holes as directed in the pattern, I used purchased shoulder pads. The skirt (very high waisted) had boning in the waist and hips - guess it was to keep the skirt front flat - never seen that before. Lots more involved sewing in that pattern and it's only around seventy years old. I'd love to do something from the Downton Abbey era.
> 
> A couple of photos - I wore this to a wedding, complete with seamed stockings


Wow!!! It's gorgeous Melanie. I bet it looked stunning on you. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Great knit and he will look so smart.


Thank you Norma. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Cuerda Ceca to the end of Clue 2.
> I love how this yarn is knitting up - not sure if it is because of the design or the yarn but you don't need to stretch it to see the lace. It does have great give to it, though, so should open up nicely when blocked.


I love it, it's gorgeous Jane. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Had a couple of trips to the frog pond last night. I finally picked up the border on DB and just managed a few rows before I had to rip it out. I finally finished one repeat. It is strange using fine lace wright again after the fingering of LE. I was doing that as a break from LE. Then I went back to LE and got as far as the third row of Chart D. I spent this morning ripping those out and starting the chart again. I think last night was a bad knitting night as I was tired. I should have known better. Hopefully this evening will be more productive.
> 
> Sue


So sorry about your trips to the frog pond Sue.💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here is a start of the design element. The cable is a 3 stitch. Different for me. Slip 1 stitch to the back, k2, k sl st, sl 2 st to front, k1, k 2 sl st.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Here is a start of the design element. The cable is a 3 stitch. Different for me. Slip 1 stitch to the back, k2, k sl st, sl 2 st to front, k1, k 2 sl st.


Looking great Tricia. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I love it, it's gorgeous Jane. 💞


Thank you, Ros 
It's taking a while to get through those rows now - approaching 300 stitches a row + beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here is a start of the design element. ..


Great, Tricia 
Are there beads in there?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Ros
> It's taking a while to get through those rows now - approaching 300 stitches a row + beads.


You're welcome Jane. Wow!!! Long rows I wonder what the final stitch count will be. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> A couple of photos - I wore this to a wedding, complete with seamed stockings


Excellent!!! I bet you looked gorgeous in it. 

Jane, love your Cuerda Ceca. Is that your mink yarn?? Yummy!

Sue, sorry last night was not a good night. Hopefully, tonight will be better.

Tricia, love your gansey start.

Julie, thanks for taking the time to answer my question on Arans and ganseys.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is a start of the design element. The cable is a 3 stitch. Different for me. Slip 1 stitch to the back, k2, k sl st, sl 2 st to front, k1, k 2 sl st.


That is looking good, Tricia!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great, Tricia
> Are there beads in there?


BEADS IN A GANSEY, gulp, I obviously have not got the point across- the Gansey is a work sweater NOT bling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Excellent!!! I bet you looked gorgeous in it.
> 
> Jane, love your Cuerda Ceca. Is that your mink yarn?? Yummy!
> 
> ...


You are welcome, Bev!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> That must be why I thought Julie had done it. I've only read a few pages and saw some charts. It has been busy the couple of weeks. Think I have been to town 5 days a week for appointments, meetings and errands. Seems every meeting or appointment took 2-3 hours and the preparation/study time was another 5 or 6 hours. Then my fur child is up to her escape tricks again. She has a hole deep enough to lay in and is below the top of the ground, dug under the fence about 18 inches.
> 
> Take a look at Holly's crochet Walking with Elephants project page. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/walking-with-elephants-crochet-cowl
> I am surprised and honored. If this link does not work search Ravelry.


Way to go Tricia!!!! Looks great. She chose an excellent picture for her pattern photo


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Keep up the good work,ladies we can't let these beautiful ganseys die out.


Good to see you here Kiwiannie. What a great Gansey. Thank you so much for sharing this with us.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Toni. DS is feeling better. It was a guard dog that had got loose and created havoc!


I am glad he is doing good. That had to be an awful scare for him. I think I would be scared of dogs after that.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The red Gansey is all but finished. I have cast off, and cut the thread to the cone- only the darning in of the few loose ends around the neck and shoulders, and at the welt, and it will be ready to post to Britain.


I really love the detail work that you do on your work, Julie. This is one beautiful Gansey.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Ronie. Rachel is ok, it was Jane who cracked her rib. No the scarf, two teddy bears, 3 beanies and a vest for Jackson I finished today were all from my very severe case of castonitis. My WIPs have remained untouched.😳💞 I really need to finish my WIPs!!! 😀 the scarf was only 31 stitches so it went by quickly. 💞


Gentle hugs to Jane with her cracked rib. What an annoying thing to deal with. How did she manage to do that?

Any word on your DMIL? I am praying for the best for her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I really love the detail work that you do on your work, Julie. This is one beautiful Gansey.


Thank you so much, Jan! Do you have access to Stella Ruhe's book by any chance to follow up your Netherlands connection?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... I wonder what the final stitch count will be. 💞


It increases in an irregular manner but will be a half circle. I am only done with clue 2 yet so I am afraid that I might run short.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...ane, love your Cuerda Ceca. Is that your mink yarn?? Yummy!...


Thank you, Bev 
Yes - 90% mink 10% cashmere. feel so soft.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> BEADS IN A GANSEY, gulp, I obviously have not got the point across- the Gansey is a work sweater NOT bling.


Sorry to shock you, Julie, but we were discussing beads with a yarn this colour so I wondered.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to shock you, Julie, but we were discussing beads with a yarn this colour so I wondered.


 :thumbup: I think Tricia mentioned two projects, in one breath! Not to pass the buck!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Technically, I should include my estimating time in my bid. It is work. However, I often don't because the field is so competitive. There are people who only do very quick ball park estimates as their freebie and then charge for the detail estimating time. This is a relatively small job, but I have had jobs where it took several weeks to do the estimates as there were so many details and special order materials to price out. Those are the ones that really hurt if you don't get the contract.
> 
> I will keep you advice in mind as there is so much on my plate to coordinate that it does create anxiety which, as we know, just wastes time and energy. Peace.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You know that we are knitters because we can go through a whole season of our favourite shows & not know what single character looks like! ;-)


So true.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am glad that you are feeling well enough to start your LE, Linda.


Thank you, Jane. Actually got out for a short walk this morning, even though my legs felt like lead. I build up again.

LE is cast on and chart 1 complete. So far so good.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I made a circa 1940's suit which had instructions for making the shoulder pads with batting - probably would have taken hours to get those done, lol. While I did do the bound button holes as directed in the pattern, I used purchased shoulder pads. The skirt (very high waisted) had boning in the waist and hips - guess it was to keep the skirt front flat - never seen that before. Lots more involved sewing in that pattern and it's only around seventy years old. I'd love to do something from the Downton Abbey era.
> 
> A couple of photos - I wore this to a wedding, complete with seamed stockings


How wonderfully elegant, Melanie.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Cuerda Ceca to the end of Clue 2.
> I love how this yarn is knitting up - not sure if it is because of the design or the yarn but you don't need to stretch it to see the lace. It does have great give to it, though, so should open up nicely when blocked.


Moving along nicely, Jane. I love that colour.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Had a couple of trips to the frog pond last night. I finally picked up the border on DB and just managed a few rows before I had to rip it out. I finally finished one repeat. It is strange using fine lace wright again after the fingering of LE. I was doing that as a break from LE. Then I went back to LE and got as far as the third row of Chart D. I spent this morning ripping those out and starting the chart again. I think last night was a bad knitting night as I was tired. I should have known better. Hopefully this evening will be more productive.
> 
> Sue


That is a shame but we all have nights like that. Tonight will be better.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Especially if we want to keep up with Sue. . .or Jane. . .or Ros.


Typing, eating, knitting, and reading LP - Do you think it is possible to do it all at once? 



RosD said:


> I almost forgot to post pics of little darling. 💞


He must have found something very interesting. 



kaixixang said:


> All photos have at least 400 ASA now. It would seem that this is a universal setting between Auto and Manual on this Canon Sureshot A400. I don't have to worry about the flash too often now. At 400 ASA the resolution is MUCH better and doesn't often need the flash to activate.


Looking good, Karen! Did anyone figure out what your stitch sample was? It looked familiar, but I have no idea what it is.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is a start of the design element. The cable is a 3 stitch. Different for me. Slip 1 stitch to the back, k2, k sl st, sl 2 st to front, k1, k 2 sl st.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I can see the smoke from your needles all the way down here Tanya
> 
> Julie - thanks for the explanation on the purls. It is so obvious once you pointed it out. Doh.
> 
> ...


Your LE is so pretty, Melanie!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Your little man will get a lot of use out of that vest, Ros.  It is beautiful!

Congratulations, Tricia!!! What a wonderful compliment to your hard work.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...LE is cast on and chart 1 complete. So far so good.


Way to go, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Moving along nicely, Jane. I love that colour.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Gentle hugs to Jane with her cracked rib. What an annoying thing to deal with. How did she manage to do that?
> 
> Any word on your DMIL? I am praying for the best for her.


Thank you Jan, I haven't heard how she managed to do it yet, I will ring her later today and hopefully find out, she's been resting so I haven't wanted to disturb her. 💞 No word on DMIL yet, we will see her later today. When we went to see her she repeated the same story every few minutes, it broke my heart. 😥 I don't want to ever lose my mind!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It increases in an irregular manner but will be a half circle. I am only done with clue 2 yet so I am afraid that I might run short.


I hope you don't run short Jane.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Bev
> Yes - 90% mink 10% cashmere. feel so soft.


Ohhh that yarn sounds lovelily. 😍💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Your little man will get a lot of use out of that vest, Ros.  It is beautiful!


Thank you Toni, I changed the stitch pattern from the original to a Fisherman's rib stitch, I like it better. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to have omitted to post my final photos here, so here goes:


Stupendous, Julie!!! You almost have enough for another one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Stupendous, Julie!!! You almost have enough for another one.


Thank you.
To be on the safe side, Toni, I will make it a sleeveless tank top!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Fantastic job, Melanie!
> I'll bet you were a knock-out.


Totally!!! :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I have been taking my Gansey in the car. Really having a ton of fun doing this.  It is so much easier than I imagined it to be. Here's a picture of where I am at. Thanks, Julie, for making me take the jump.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Cuerda Ceca to the end of Clue 2.
> I love how this yarn is knitting up - not sure if it is because of the design or the yarn but you don't need to stretch it to see the lace. It does have great give to it, though, so should open up nicely when blocked.


Very nice, Jane!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you.
> To be on the safe side, Toni, I will make it a sleeveless tank top!


That's a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I have been taking my Gansey in the car. Really having a ton of fun doing this.  It is so much easier than I imagined it to be. Here's a picture of where I am at. Thanks, Julie, for making me take the jump.


That is going to be so pretty, Bev! Aren't these sweaters wonderful!!! (I really need to learn how to multi-task better!  The fleece is all combed and ready for spinning for Fuchsia. Now, I need to get some knitting projects crossed off my list so I can do that.  )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have been taking my Gansey in the car. Really having a ton of fun doing this.  It is so much easier than I imagined it to be. Here's a picture of where I am at. Thanks, Julie, for making me take the jump.


That is looking so beautiful, Bev, no wonder you are pleased!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> That's a great idea! :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here is a start of the design element. The cable is a 3 stitch. Different for me. Slip 1 stitch to the back, k2, k sl st, sl 2 st to front, k1, k 2 sl st.


Nice start Tricia. But I must confess, your use of the term 'design element' had me looking for something awry (I did not find anything) until my slow brain realized you meant the actual design portion, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> BEADS IN A GANSEY, gulp, I obviously have not got the point across- the Gansey is a work sweater NOT bling.


LOL!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I have been taking my Gansey in the car...


Looking great, Bev!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Very nice, Jane!!!


Thank you, Toni


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I have been taking my Gansey in the car. Really having a ton of fun doing this.  It is so much easier than I imagined it to be. Here's a picture of where I am at. Thanks, Julie, for making me take the jump.


Looking good so far Bev.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just had a short note from Belle saying that she is fine & to give her best to everyone here. There's been a lot going on lately but she is hoping to get things back in order so that she can come spend some time with us again.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I just had a short note from Belle saying that she is fine & to give her best to everyone here. There's been a lot going on lately but she is hoping to get things back in order so that she can come spend some time with us again.


That is good to hear, thanks Jane.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> That is good to hear, thanks Jane.


I agree!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, I like the blue - a bit bright, as you say - but I have had 4 blue projects on the go: Dancing Bees, Advent, Lace Eater & this one - plus my Glacier scarf for 5 - I think that there is a UFO hidden away in blue, as well.


I see. A bit of Blue overload. It is like a customer years ago who was a green person. She would say she wanted to try something different and then come back with another green and claim it was not the same as all the others. I still laugh at that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> That is going to be so pretty, Bev! Aren't these sweaters wonderful!!! (I really need to learn how to multi-task better!  The fleece is all combed and ready for spinning for Fuchsia. Now, I need to get some knitting projects crossed off my list so I can do that.  )


Thanks, Toni.  I can't wait to see your yarn after you spin it and, of course, the finished product. You really will get a feeling of accomplishment from the process, I am sure.



Julie said:


> That is looking so beautiful, Bev, no wonder you are pleased!


Thank you, Julie. I would never have attempted this if it weren't for these two weeks. And it's so much fun.  Thanks again.

Thanks, Jane and Melanie. It seems to be going fairly quickly using worsted weight and all.

Jane, thanks for updating us on Belle. I've been missing her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Good to hear from Belle and we are still on her horizons.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Great, Tricia
> Are there beads in there?


No beads. Thanks. Glad you like it. I need to read the part about gussets again. Think I am getting close.

Thanks on your comments on Elephant walk too. That was fun but wider than I can wear. Very short neck! Can't wear turtle neck sweaters either.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry to shock you, Julie, but we were discussing beads with a yarn this colour so I wondered.


Oh, those are for db, a lighter weight yarn. This yellow is more gold or orange. DB is lighter but it doesn't show in the pictures. Maybe if pictured together.

It amazes me the detail work that goes into these work sweaters. All the designs and cables. Looks too dressy for a work garment.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> It amazes me the detail work that goes into these work sweaters. All the designs and cables. Looks too dressy for a work garment.


I know, Tricia. I have a hard time putting gansey and work sweater in the same sentence. They are so complicated and beautiful the with different motifs. I would never wear one to work.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I think Tricia mentioned two projects, in one breath! Not to pass the buck!


Hmmm. Maybe that was the start picture of the Gansey and the sample picture with the 3 bead choices for db. Sorry I ran them together. I am trying to get where I can work on db but also making stocking caps and working on the Gansey.

Then my escape artist is busy again so trying to escape proof the pen. She digs so much the pen isn't safe to walk across.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jan, I haven't heard how she managed to do it yet, I will ring her later today and hopefully find out, she's been resting so I haven't wanted to disturb her. 💞 No word on DMIL yet, we will see her later today. When we went to see her she repeated the same story every few minutes, it broke my heart. 😥 I don't want to ever lose my mind!!! 💞


Keep it active and challenged. Lace knitting, puzzles (cross word, sudoku, etc), more lace knitting. Some medication causes mental problems. We have to exercise our minds like we should exercise our bodies. And computer games don't help very much.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I seem to have omitted to post my final photos here, so here goes:


Absolutely fabulous, Julie!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Nice start Tricia. But I must confess, your use of the term 'design element' had me looking for something awry (I did not find anything) until my slow brain realized you meant the actual design portion, lol.


Poor choice of terms on my part. Never thought of design element for a mishap. I was thinking of the design portion or section of the sweater.

I'm getting sloppy and need to write more clearly?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I have been taking my Gansey in the car. Really having a ton of fun doing this.  It is so much easier than I imagined it to be. Here's a picture of where I am at. Thanks, Julie, for making me take the jump.


Looking good.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I made a circa 1940's suit which had instructions for making the shoulder pads with batting - probably would have taken hours to get those done, lol. While I did do the bound button holes as directed in the pattern, I used purchased shoulder pads. The skirt (very high waisted) had boning in the waist and hips - guess it was to keep the skirt front flat - never seen that before. Lots more involved sewing in that pattern and it's only around seventy years old. I'd love to do something from the Downton Abbey era.
> 
> A couple of photos - I wore this to a wedding, complete with seamed stockings


It's absolutely lovely, Melanie!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Cuerda Ceca to the end of Clue 2.
> I love how this yarn is knitting up - not sure if it is because of the design or the yarn but you don't need to stretch it to see the lace. It does have great give to it, though, so should open up nicely when blocked.


That is beautiful, Jane!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is a start of the design element. The cable is a 3 stitch. Different for me. Slip 1 stitch to the back, k2, k sl st, sl 2 st to front, k1, k 2 sl st.


Looks great, Tricia!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have been taking my Gansey in the car. Really having a ton of fun doing this.  It is so much easier than I imagined it to be. Here's a picture of where I am at. Thanks, Julie, for making me take the jump.


Bev, that looks great!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> According to my mother, a 3-cornered tear in a guernsey.


In my area a 3 corner tear in ant fabric was called a 'winkle hock'. Not sure of sp but that is spelled by phonetics. The area I grew up on was Dutch.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Your Gansey came out as beautiful as I expected, Julie. Wonderful design, fabulous yarn. Super stitching.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Technically, I should include my estimating time in my bid. It is work. However, I often don't because the field is so competitive. There are people who only do very quick ball park estimates as their freebie and then charge for the detail estimating time. This is a relatively small job, but I have had jobs where it took several weeks to do the estimates as there were so many details and special order materials to price out. Those are the ones that really hurt if you don't get the contract.
> 
> I will keep you advice in mind as there is so much on my plate to coordinate that it does create anxiety which, as we know, just wastes time and energy. Peace.


The videos and the comment Julie made about the faux side seam made me realize it was important.. I have started over.. with better needles and is turned out way to big so I have adjusted my gauge and will cast on again tomorrow...  at least I have the math done


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is so good to hear that Belle is doing well. Thank you for sharing her greetings with us, Jane! It has been strange without her here.

Yes, Bev, it will feel quite gratifying to take this fleece from start to finish. 

How is your finger, Jan? I hope it is on the mend.

Night, all!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> The videos and the comment Julie made about the faux side seam made me realize it was important.. I have started over.. with better needles and is turned out way to big so I have adjusted my gauge and will cast on again tomorrow...  at least I have the math done


Whoo Hoo! Way to go, Ronie! (we must have posted at the same time.  )


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is beautiful, Jane!


Thank you, Pam


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I liked her in that very early Julia Roberts one the name is escaping me- Julia plays a young girl who dies all too young if I am recalling it right- had some excellent women actresses in it.


that was with Dolly Parton and Shirley McClain (sp) I don't remember the other actresses.. the movie was Steel Magnolias


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie that is so beautiful!! I do bet you looked great in it also 

Tricia you are doing so well with your Gansey.. I will be embracing it more once I get a good start!!! and here it is a week later.. I am sure it will be done soon though


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That looks great Bev.. it does look like fun


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I can tell that by the end of these pages we all figured out who the actress was and the movie ... I hope everyone is having a great evening/morning.. it's my bed time


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Melanie that is so beautiful!! I do bet you looked great in it also
> 
> Tricia you are doing so well with your Gansey.. I will be embracing it more once I get a good start!!! and here it is a week later.. I am sure it will be done soon though


At least the small size is knitting quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Your Gansey came out as beautiful as I expected, Julie. Wonderful design, fabulous yarn. Super stitching.


My word, Jan, you are so kind!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> The videos and the comment Julie made about the faux side seam made me realize it was important.. I have started over.. with better needles and is turned out way to big so I have adjusted my gauge and will cast on again tomorrow...  at least I have the math done


Oh my goodness, I am sorry you've had to start over, Ronie. But Teddy will look superb, I am sure in the 'new improved' version!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> that was with Dolly Parton and Shirley McClain (sp) I don't remember the other actresses.. the movie was Steel Magnolias


I had completely forgotten that Dolly Parton was in it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Melanie that is so beautiful!! I do bet you looked great in it also
> 
> Tricia you are doing so well with your Gansey.. I will be embracing it more once I get a good start!!! and here it is a week later.. I am sure it will be done soon though


That is a real advantage of working the miniature one first!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well I can tell that by the end of these pages we all figured out who the actress was and the movie ... I hope everyone is having a great evening/morning.. it's my bed time


Sleep well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> At least the small size is knitting quickly.


As I already said- it is a real advantage!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> These are very nice, Karen. Do you have a macro setting on your camera? That is what gets me all the close up details with the out of focus background.


Now that I'm working with 400 ASA...I seem to be able to focus tighter. I need daylight shots to see what differences there are in the photos. Much more colors I'm sure!



kaixixang said:


> All photos have at least 400 ASA now. It would seem that this is a universal setting between Auto and Manual on this Canon Sureshot A400. I don't have to worry about the flash too often now. At 400 ASA the resolution is MUCH better and doesn't often need the flash to activate.





TLL said:


> Looking good, Karen! Did anyone figure out what your stitch sample was? It looked familiar, but I have no idea what it is.


Additional picture clue pending...I have 3 repeats of the "center" I stitched in that teaser (which was in a red color but appeared brown).

This is more fun than the cross stitch...and all y'all are more curious than if it is more obvious.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

That is very pretty, Jane. It a pretty colour. What yarn did you use?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am sorry to see you here in the frog pond. You have my support!! I am now a row short of where I was before. That is going from D to E.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Mel...great suit .bet you looked stunning .
All the samples of the gansey make me feel I will try to make one for the young GS. Really good starts on these.
I am not sure about losing your mind .Having witnessed this happening to someone I thought it was more painful for the on-looker as the person concerned was very happy living in her memories .A debateable situation I guess .
So much activity in here .Busy ,busy . Best wishes to all especially those with ill health .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Here is a start of the design element. The cable is a 3 stitch. Different for me. Slip 1 stitch to the back, k2, k sl st, sl 2 st to front, k1, k 2 sl st.


That is great. I do love the colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I have been taking my Gansey in the car. Really having a ton of fun doing this.  It is so much easier than I imagined it to be. Here's a picture of where I am at. Thanks, Julie, for making me take the jump.


That is another stunner :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I just had a short note from Belle saying that she is fine & to give her best to everyone here. There's been a lot going on lately but she is hoping to get things back in order so that she can come spend some time with us again.


That is wonderful to hear :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Mel...great suit .bet you looked stunning .
> *All the samples of the gansey make me feel I will try to make one for the young GS. Really good starts on these.*
> I am not sure about losing your mind .Having witnessed this happening to someone I thought it was more painful for the on-looker as the person concerned was very happy living in her memories .A debateable situation I guess .
> So much activity in here .Busy ,busy . Best wishes to all especially those with ill health .


 :thumbup: People are going well! Do let us know if you do decide to join us!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is another stunner :thumbup:


It is, isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is wonderful to hear :thumbup:


Agreed, re: Belle.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thought I had started commenting on posts, then realized I hadn't posted after all.
Ros, cute pics of Jackson.
Karen your photos looked fine to me.

Melanie, your LE looks great. Such a lovely colored yarn.

Cute vest, Ros.

Julie, that is one gorgeous Guernsey. I am sure it will be loved and treasured.

Melanie, that suit you made is really elegant. I no longer have patience for sewing. I used to make everything for the two older girls, but didn't make much for the twins.

Jane, your Cuerda Seca is looking good. Love that colour. I thought about starting mine yesterday, but all my ChiaGoo are in use. I guess I could switch needles with one of my WIPs, but I was surprised I couldn't find any size 5s. I thought I had lots that size. Now I wonder what WIPs I have forgotten.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thought I had started commenting on posts, then realized I hadn't posted after all.
> Ros, cute pics of Jackson.
> Karen your photos looked fine to me.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Sue! I think you are up quite early! Hoping all the family is well!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I had another session again last night. Definitely my fault as I do need to concentrate, and was trying to watch the News last night. I think I have learned my lesson, and will keep the two separate. I did finally made progress last night. I am in Chart D, ready to start all those Nupps. I should get some done tonight, but don't expect to get any done tomorrow as we will have Paul's SIL and nephew's wife here and all the family will be coming over to see them. Originally we were going to all go out for dinner, but we had dinner out last weekend where the noise level was so bad we could hardly hear ourselves speak. Now we are ordering some food in from a restaurant and will just eat here, where we can circulate and hear everyone.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, I am sorry to see you here in the frog pond. You have my support!! I am now a row short of where I was before. That is going from D to E.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, I woke early so just decided to check out LP. Our GS, Christian leaves really early for work, so I got up to check he was gone. He is a big 20 year old, but seems to open and close doors quietly and tread lightly unlike other members of my family. He is going home straight from work today, but will return tomorrow evening with his mother for our little family get together. He wanted to surprise his sister who has Homecoming this weekend. I know she will be really happy, as she missed him a lot when he was away. All seems well with his parents now. I think last year was a hard year for them all and have learned from it. I am happy too that there was no animosity that we offered to have him live with us. It is sort of nice having a young one around. He is very pleasant and does help around here. He is very happy with his job, and eagerly anticipating his first pay check in another week.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Sue! I think you are up quite early! Hoping all the family is well!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, your Gansey is looking good. Are you working on it in the car? I'm not sure I could manage patterns in the car.

Jane, you really are a Blue person. I guess we all have our favorites and return to them repeatedly. Every now and then I break away and try a totally different colour, just for the sheer pleasure of it.

Tricia, your Gansey design panel is lovely. Every time I see someone's Gansey I am impressed, and think,maybe sometime I will have a go.

Linda, glad you are feeling better and have started on your LE.

Jane, glad you heard from Belle and that all is well with her. Hopefully she will pop in again soon.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tricia and Pam. I am certainly having fun.  (gansey)

Thanks, Ronie. Oh, it is. 



Norma said:


> That is another stunner
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Norma. All my knitting life, whenever I saw a gansey, my first thought was I'll never be good enough to knit one. The LP is a good school. I have learned so much here. It makes us all better knitters. We are constantly trying new things and expanding our skills and gaining confidence. This is a very cool place to be.
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, Christian sounds a delightful young man.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Bev, your Gansey is looking good. Are you working on it in the car? I'm not sure I could manage patterns in the car.
> Sue


Thanks, Sue.  I have a simple pattern.  And I have a chart. So the whole process seems quite simple. I was quite pleased with myself, I had messed up a cable and was able to take those 4 stitches back 4 rows and fix it in the car. I was going to wait till I got home, but that would waste a good half hour of knitting time.  I was too impatient to wait.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Keep it active and challenged. Lace knitting, puzzles (cross word, sudoku, etc), more lace knitting. Some medication causes mental problems. We have to exercise our minds like we should exercise our bodies. And computer games don't help very much.


Use picture albums to remind her of things in the past.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Check this out, Karen. 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-361453-1.html


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Free until the end of September.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/either-or-neither-shawl


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, Christian sounds a delightful young man.


He does!  Have a wonderful family time this weekend.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Sue.  I have a simple pattern.  And I have a chart. So the whole process seems quite simple. I was quite pleased with myself, I had messed up a cable and was able to take those 4 stitches back 4 rows and fix it in the car. I was going to wait till I got home, but that would waste a good half hour of knitting time.  I was too impatient to wait.


Way to go, Bev!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh my , I missed a day of posting, but I have been reading. Just can't seem to be able to type, read and knit at the same time, never mind watch tv and movies! I got the knitting Gansey book from the library and found it so interesting that I had to try the sampler. Had some trouble with the initial, I didn't graph it and thought I could just wing it on something so little. But at least I am getting the idea! 

Julie your sweater turned out just lovely. Such planning to get all those pattern just right. It is amazing. 

Melanie that dress you made is stunning! They had an exhibit in the spring at the Biltmore Mansion here in Asheville that displayed many of the Downton Abbey costumes. And they were incredible. Many of them were beaded. 

Bev, love how your Gansey looks and Tricia, yours is coming along nicely too. 
Love all the progress on all the shawls. Sorry about trips to the frog pond that some had! 

I know I am missing lots, but have to stop now to get ready to go to my Zumba class. 

Here's a picture of what I played around with yesterday.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Caryn. It looks like you are getting a start also in figuring out gansey stuff. Looking good. I can't wait till my book gets here.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Poor choice of terms on my part. Never thought of design element for a mishap. I was thinking of the design portion or section of the sweater.
> 
> I'm getting sloppy and need to write more clearly?


Nah, I think we knitters have appropriated the term to make our mistakes more palatable, lol. Non-knitters would only think of 'design element' as what it actually means. You were correct in your usage.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I know, Tricia. I have a hard time putting gansey and work sweater in the same sentence. They are so complicated and beautiful the with different motifs. I would never wear one to work.


However, if you think about lifestyles when gainsays came into being, people worked and made most everything for themselves. I think human beings will always begin to add decoration to what they do. Even the cave drawings from 1000's of years ago told a story but did it artistically. Ceremonial figurines and bowls, too. The gorgeous and detailed Estonian shawls came about via a kind of competition and/or seeking the knitter's individual expression. All these were utilitarian items. I think, also, of the chullo hats of the Andean people. The men knit their own hats and each one developed a personal design which identified the owner. I would venture a guess that the early gainsays did the same. Made identifying missing fisherman easier is the wisdom I have read.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> The videos and the comment Julie made about the faux side seam made me realize it was important.. I have started over.. with better needles and is turned out way to big so I have adjusted my gauge and will cast on again tomorrow...  at least I have the math done


Glad the videos helped. Thought it would be useful to have a good visual.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope your re-do goes well Ronnie 

Sue, glad your GS is doing well. Re: noisy restaurants - does your bad ear ring louder in noisy environments? Mine seems to want to compete. I laugh about it sometimes but it can be annoying.

Bev, I am with you on not wanting to waste knitting time. My DH teases me about taking knitting with me in the car.

Thanks for all the kind comments on the suit. I was happy with how it turned out.

I am almost done with Chart A of LE - one and a half rows to go.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Off to my DIL this morning. I'm going to 'gansey' my morning away.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

RosD said:


> Also my darling daughter Jane has cracked a rib. I had a little bit of yarn left over from her jumper so I have made a little scarf to match, she loves it. 💞
> I knitted both ends together and just kept knitting until I almost ran out of yarn and then just joined the seam. 😀


All are lovely, Ros!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tricia and Pam. I am certainly having fun.  (gansey)
> 
> Thanks, Ronie. Oh, it is.
> 
> ...


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Interesting way to ply. How do you keep the balls steady? Bet it will be pretty whichever color it turns out to be!


Not sure I understand 'how do you keep the balls steady?' I wind the singles from the bobbin into a 'cake' - like you do with yarn that comes in a hank - with my ball winder. Then I pull from the inside and the outside of the 'cake' to ply into a 2-ply yarn. I stick my thumb into the middle hole of the cake to keep it on my hand while pulling out the two strands for plying. It is the simplest method of plying and has one HUGE advantage over plying from multiple bobbins - you have exactly the right amount of strands for plying every single time. No left-overs to figure out what to do with. This is the only way I ply for a two-ply yarn unless I am spinning for a yarn finer than sport weight. You don't want to pull from the center of a ball of really fine singles because you will get yarn barf coming out of the center of the ball. Not fun.

The color stayed 'coral' and is really lovely. Have washed the hank and it is drying now. Hope to have more spun this weekend.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

linda09 said:


> Tummy is still unsettled . Glad you liked the yarn. Thought of you at the fest, it seems that spinning is really on the up as there was so much equipment and fleece - I think I mean batts.
> My daughter has taken up drop spindle spinning and bought some lovely fibres and colours.


Oh, I would have been hard pressed to pass up all that fiber! You have reminded me that I need to get out my spindle and put it by my chair so I can get some spindle spinning finished, too. Hope your daughter is having fun with hers!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

TLL said:


> *dogyarns* wrote: Caryn, here are pics of my Kool-Aid dyed Cormo.
> 
> Amazing, Elizabeth! It looks like you have had some fun!


Now that I am going on this, I really want to finish it so I can knit my sweater. However, 4 lbs of fiber will take me awhile to finish.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much, Jan! Do you have access to Stella Ruhe's book by any chance to follow up your Netherlands connection?


I have been too exhausted at night to even pick up my information on my project. (training new hire. So much information to transfer it is challenging. Person with that position before worked in that spot for 11 years.) but I have come to a couple of conclusions. I will make gansey for myself. Yarn purchased. Will put a couple of inches negative ease in. If I need to start over I will. I will use the Dutch favored motives from my Netherlands Gansey book. So actually it is progress.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Take a look at Holly's crochet Walking with Elephants project page. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/walking-with-elephants-crochet-cowl
> I am surprised and honored. If this link does not work search Ravelry.


Congratulations, Tricia! What an honor to be the pattern photo! Well done!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, Christian sounds a delightful young man.


Ditto from me, Sue.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sorry Julie but I shall not be doing a Gansey in the near future as having bought so much lace yarn I must try to use some of it .


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Congratulations, Tricia! What an honor to be the pattern photo! Well done!


And that's how I feel to be the pattern photo for your lovely Victorian Porcupine Shawl (aka Forest MKAL). Incredibly honored!!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> However, if you think about lifestyles when gainsays came into being, people worked and made most everything for themselves. I think human beings will always begin to add decoration to what they do. Even the cave drawings from 1000's of years ago told a story but did it artistically. Ceremonial figurines and bowls, too. The gorgeous and detailed Estonian shawls came about via a kind of competition and/or seeking the knitter's individual expression. All these were utilitarian items. I think, also, of the chullo hats of the Andean people. The men knit their own hats and each one developed a personal design which identified the owner. I would venture a guess that the early gainsays did the same. Made identifying missing fisherman easier is the wisdom I have read.


All this history is why I love my 'Knitting Traditions' magazines.. I wish I had more but my only source to get them is online... I have probably 4 or 5 and my Piecework magazines although they have become more like leaflets  so very thin these days are chocked full of history on all kinds of crafts  I love it all... I just sit and devour every word 

I truly want to get this bear's gansey going well and then move up to one my size or hubby's size 

My son was here all morning with me yesterday and I started the Gansey again.. way to big for the bear so I am again starting over.. I honestly don't mind.. it is all a part of learning.. but he said I could finish it and donate it to the local thrift shop for a child that size..  I thought that was a very sweet comment.. .. 
Sue I agree I do like having a youngster around  my son just turned 22 on Monday.. and your right they do get around the house very quietly.. hubby just goes about his business as if everyone in the house was awake or should be awake..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I have been too exhausted at night to even pick up my information on my project. (training new hire. So much information to transfer it is challenging. Person with that position before worked in that spot for 11 years.) but I have come to a couple of conclusions. I will make gansey for myself. Yarn purchased. Will put a couple of inches negative ease in. If I need to start over I will. I will use the Dutch favored motives from my Netherlands Gansey book. So actually it is progress.


That is how I feel too!! I have my yarn.. my needles and my stitch pattern... and now I am just trying to get the gauge right then I'll be on my way!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

kiwiannie said:


> Keep up the good work,ladies we can't let these beautiful ganseys die out.


Beautiful!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> And that's how I feel to be the pattern photo for your lovely Victorian Porcupine Shawl (aka Forest MKAL). Incredibly honored!!!! Thank you so much!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I made a circa 1940's suit
> 
> A couple of photos - I wore this to a wedding, complete with seamed stockings


Gorgeous suit!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty, Jane. It a pretty colour. What yarn did you use?


Thank you, Norma 
It is one of the mink yarns that I bought a little while back: Chambery by The Cashmere Co-op Light Fingering / 3 ply
90% Mink, 10% Cashmere


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Jane, your Cuerda Seca is looking good. Love that colour.


Thank you, Sue 


> I thought about starting mine yesterday, but all my ChiaGoo are in use. ... Now I wonder what WIPs I have forgotten.


I know the feeling. I ordered a bunch of new cables & tips so that I'd have lots to go around & somehow I run out of cables & all my favourite sized tips are in service.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jangmb said:


> I will make gansey for myself. Yarn purchased. Will put a couple of inches negative ease in. If I need to start over I will. I will use the Dutch favored motives from my Netherlands Gansey book. So actually it is progress.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I am in Chart D, ready to start all those Nupps. ...


You're zipping along!
I am almost halfway though D - finding it slow going with the patterning on both sides. I am paranoid about getting one of those twisted stitches wrong again because I have already discovered that it is difficult to repair them after the fact. So I am counting & recounting & flipping it over to make sure the stitches are leaning the right way. Takes forever but I'd rather not have to backtrack.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...He is very happy with his job, and eagerly anticipating his first pay check in another week.


That will be a great day for him, I am sure. 
I am so glad that everything has worked out & all of the issues have been settled.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> And that's how I feel to be the pattern photo for your lovely Victorian Porcupine Shawl (aka Forest MKAL). Incredibly honored!!!! Thank you so much!!!


The pleasure is all mine and everyone else who sees it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Jane, you really are a Blue person....


I always thought that blue was my favourite colour but I figured a little while ago that it was really red.
I think, though, that there are mote palatable shades of blue than red maybe. Blue can go through light & dark & verge toward purple or green or grey - all of that can work so well.
A light red becomes pink, though, or can tend toward orange - less attractive to me. So perhaps when the red option isn't as nice, I buy the blue.
Speaking of shades & buying - must pop over to check the Posh.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I always thought that blue was my favourite colour but I figured a little while ago that it was really red.
> I think, though, that there are mote palatable shades of blue than red maybe. Blue can go through light & dark & verge toward purple or green or grey - all of that can work so well.
> A light red becomes pink, though, or can tend toward orange - less attractive to me. So perhaps when the red option isn't as nice, I buy the blue.
> Speaking of shades & buying - must pop over to check the Posh.


 With reds you also get the wonderful mixes with blues/purples. So all those wonderful deep raspberries, clarets, maroons, cranberries, etc. And I know you like those.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Caryn. It looks like you are getting a start also in figuring out gansey stuff. Looking good. I can't wait till my book gets here.


You can see the C :thumbup: Great start!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, your DS sounds like another sweetie :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I have ordered some PINK yarn today. I love the colour but seldom knit it but we started our Ladies Club last night and I found out that our vice president has breast cancer. She starts chemo next Thursday so I am knitting an Ashton for her and she asked for pink :thumbup: :thumbup: I am really going enjoy knitting it for her.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It sounds like a good morning has been had. 

Ganseys and shawls and such fun! Way to go, ladies!!! One stitch at a time. We will get there. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, I woke early so just decided to check out LP. Our GS, Christian leaves really early for work, so I got up to check he was gone. He is a big 20 year old, but seems to open and close doors quietly and tread lightly unlike other members of my family. He is going home straight from work today, but will return tomorrow evening with his mother for our little family get together. He wanted to surprise his sister who has Homecoming this weekend. I know she will be really happy, as she missed him a lot when he was away. All seems well with his parents now. I think last year was a hard year for them all and have learned from it. I am happy too that there was no animosity that we offered to have him live with us. It is sort of nice having a young one around. He is very pleasant and does help around here. He is very happy with his job, and eagerly anticipating his first pay check in another week.
> 
> Sue


That all sounds good, I imagine he has all sorts of plans for that pay check, how exciting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I am knitting an Ashton for her and she asked for pink :thumbup: :thumbup: I am really going enjoy knitting it for her.


That is a really nice gesture. It will a special knit for you, I am sure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Caryn, I have found drafting the letters and motifs helps get the count sorted. I am glad you are finding the book of value. 
And thank you, I just check my stitch count on the panels adds up. The moss (Seed) stitch panels absorbed where I did not get it quite right.



sisu said:


> Oh my , I missed a day of posting, but I have been reading. Just can't seem to be able to type, read and knit at the same time, never mind watch tv and movies! I got the knitting Gansey book from the library and found it so interesting that I had to try the sampler. Had some trouble with the initial, I didn't graph it and thought I could just wing it on something so little. But at least I am getting the idea!
> 
> Julie your sweater turned out just lovely. Such planning to get all those pattern just right. It is amazing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Off to my DIL this morning. I'm going to 'gansey' my morning away.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I have been too exhausted at night to even pick up my information on my project. (training new hire. So much information to transfer it is challenging. Person with that position before worked in that spot for 11 years.) but I have come to a couple of conclusions. I will make gansey for myself. Yarn purchased. Will put a couple of inches negative ease in. If I need to start over I will. I will use the Dutch favored motives from my Netherlands Gansey book. So actually it is progress.


You will be glad once this 'full on' time calms down. Sounds like you are well on the way to the starting point. I am glad you will draw from your Dutch background, that is part of what makes the Gansey so interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sorry Julie but I shall not be doing a Gansey in the near future as having bought so much lace yarn I must try to use some of it .


No need to apologise, Ann- you are not alone, and I've been knitting the Gansey while most worked lace!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> All this history is why I love my 'Knitting Traditions' magazines.. I wish I had more but my only source to get them is online... I have probably 4 or 5 and my Piecework magazines although they have become more like leaflets  so very thin these days are chocked full of history on all kinds of crafts  I love it all... I just sit and devour every word
> 
> I truly want to get this bear's gansey going well and then move up to one my size or hubby's size
> 
> ...


Hope you are figuring out the size, is this the third start?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sounds like a good morning has been had.
> 
> Ganseys and shawls and such fun! Way to go, ladies!!! One stitch at a time. We will get there. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia, That is a well deserved honor. I did love those elephants! Nice going.

Kiwiannie, your Gansey is lovely, thanks for sharing the picture. Love the color on it. 

Ros, very sweet pics of Jacson playing in the sand with his superman pjs  that little v neck vest will look so cute on him.

Karen, all your veggies look like they are still going good. Thanks for the pictures. 

Melanie, I love the color of your LE. The subtle changes of the purple look great with the pattern.

Jane, your Cuerda Ceca is looking wonderful. You have made good progress. 

Have to look up the Marigold Hotel movies. Have never heard of those.

Linda, great that you have gotten your LE cast on and that you are making good progress with it already.

Oh boy Toni, looking foward to see that pretty purple fluff spun up. Bet it will be lovely!

Glad to her that Belle is doing fine. Thanks for letting us know, Jane.

Sue, that is a goo idea to order in and enjoy the family at home. Sorry you had to frog, but sounds like you are back on track again. Glad thinks are working out well for Christian.

Bev, those crochet umbrellas you gave the link to were incredible. Fun to look at, but can't imagine doing one!
Have fun with your dil today and ganseying  

Elizabeth, I meant how do,you keep the balls from rolling around, but I see now you hold the one ball and take the yarn from both ends. Very cool way of doing it. I always have those little leftover bits from not estimating correctly! Thanks for the explanation.

Ronie, sounds like you have figured things out for your teddy bear gansey. I agree that it is a great learning experience. All these things are new to me too and I am so excited to actually see them in the works even if it takes a few times to get it!

Thanks you Norma. Glad you could see it. I tried to use a seed stitch, so that really made it weird!

Julie, I will definitely chart when I get to the motifs part so I learn how to do that too. I will leave the weird c for now, but in the future, if I decide to actually do one for myself I will do the math as you pointed out in your opening!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have ordered some PINK yarn today. I love the colour but seldom knit it but we started our Ladies Club last night and I found out that our vice president has breast cancer. She starts chemo next Thursday so I am knitting an Ashton for her and she asked for pink :thumbup: :thumbup: I am really going enjoy knitting it for her.


Wonderful gesture Norma. I am sure she will love it knowing the care in each stitch.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, your Cuerda Ceca is looking wonderful. You have made good progress. ...


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, he is.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, Christian sounds a delightful young man.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have been taking my Gansey in the car. Really having a ton of fun doing this.  It is so much easier than I imagined it to be. Here's a picture of where I am at. Thanks, Julie, for making me take the jump.


Nice work, Bev.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, that is looking good.

Sue


sisu said:


> Oh my , I missed a day of posting, but I have been reading. Just can't seem to be able to type, read and knit at the same time, never mind watch tv and movies! I got the knitting Gansey book from the library and found it so interesting that I had to try the sampler. Had some trouble with the initial, I didn't graph it and thought I could just wing it on something so little. But at least I am getting the idea!
> 
> Julie your sweater turned out just lovely. Such planning to get all those pattern just right. It is amazing.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it does seem to. I had asked my ENT what would help the ringing and he had suggested a hearing aid, which I have just started using again the past couple of months. I was wearing it when I went into the restaurant, but the noise was so unbearable I had to take it off. At least the others with me who had no hearing issues found the noise unbearable too. The sad thing is that it was our favorite restaurant which just moved a couple of months ago, but the acoustics in the new place are awful, and it is hard to enjoy the food now. Very frustrating. My ears are pretty sensitive and really don't do well with flying. That's the only time I chew chewing gum and I also use ear plugs, but am just uncomfortable flying. I think they are still recovering from all those flights.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Sue, glad your GS is doing well. Re: noisy restaurants - does your bad ear ring louder in noisy environments? Mine seems to want to compete. I laugh about it sometimes but it can be annoying


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Bev, your Gansey is looking good. Are you working on it in the car? I'm not sure I could manage patterns in the car.
> 
> Jane, you really are a Blue person. I guess we all have our favorites and return to them repeatedly. Every now and then I break away and try a totally different colour, just for the sheer pleasure of it.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Sue - and talking about breaking out and trying a different colour, LE is in deep rose. I'm not a pink person at all and rarely wear it but this might just work for me. If not it will work for my sister who is a pink person. It is a lovely pattern to knit. Will try to fit in a photo tomorrow.
Enjoy your family get together; it sounds like you all really have fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Sue.  I have a simple pattern.  And I have a chart. So the whole process seems quite simple. I was quite pleased with myself, I had messed up a cable and was able to take those 4 stitches back 4 rows and fix it in the car. I was going to wait till I got home, but that would waste a good half hour of knitting time.  I was too impatient to wait.


Now that is showing off, Bev - and why not?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Use picture albums to remind her of things in the past.


Music is good too. My uncle always responded to big band music.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Oh, I would have been hard pressed to pass up all that fiber! You have reminded me that I need to get out my spindle and put it by my chair so I can get some spindle spinning finished, too. Hope your daughter is having fun with hers!


She is loving it and is so proud of a pair of fingerless mitts knitted from her first attempts. I can see she has improved a lot in a very short time.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I have been too exhausted at night to even pick up my information on my project. (training new hire. So much information to transfer it is challenging. Person with that position before worked in that spot for 11 years.) but I have come to a couple of conclusions. I will make gansey for myself. Yarn purchased. Will put a couple of inches negative ease in. If I need to start over I will. I will use the Dutch favored motives from my Netherlands Gansey book. So actually it is progress.


Sounds like a good plan,Jan, :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> With reds you also get the wonderful mixes with blues/purples. So all those wonderful deep raspberries, clarets, maroons, cranberries, etc. And I know you like those.


Now I feel hungry - and I could do with a glass of wine. It can be hard to find those really rich scrumptious reds I find.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Pinwheel Wedding Dress by Ira Rott
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinwheel-wedding-dress

This one looks familiar but I dont see it in my lists.
Dropped and Found by Jessie Rayot
http://www.craftsy.com/pattern/knitting/accessory/dropped-and-found/129446?_ct=rbew&_ctp=183300

Slipped Stripes Dishcloth by Faith Schmidt
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfPatterns/Pattern_Display.cfm?ID=55838220&media=RAV&utm_source=media&utm_medium=marketing&utm_campaign=RAV


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, it does seem to. I had asked my ENT what would help the ringing and he had suggested a hearing aid, which I have just started using again the past couple of months. I was wearing it when I went into the restaurant, but the noise was so unbearable I had to take it off. At least the others with me who had no hearing issues found the noise unbearable too. The sad thing is that it was our favorite restaurant which just moved a couple of months ago, but the acoustics in the new place are awful, and it is hard to enjoy the food now. Very frustrating. My ears are pretty sensitive and really don't do well with flying. That's the only time I chew chewing gum and I also use ear plugs, but am just uncomfortable flying. I think they are still recovering from all those flights.
> 
> Sue


Hearing aids are useless in a noisy environment. I can often be seen tearing mine out. Restaurants in big echoy rooms are a pain, especially if there are no soft furnishings to deaden the reverberations.
I have tinnitus too and really miss enjoying the quiet.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have ordered some PINK yarn today. I love the colour but seldom knit it but we started our Ladies Club last night and I found out that our vice president has breast cancer. She starts chemo next Thursday so I am knitting an Ashton for her and she asked for pink :thumbup: :thumbup: I am really going enjoy knitting it for her.


That is so thoughtful of you, Norma. The Ashton will be beautiful in pink.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> That is a really nice gesture. It will a special knit for you, I am sure.


It will as she is very good woman. In the widest sense.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Wonderful gesture Norma. I am sure she will love it knowing the care in each stitch.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> That is so thoughtful of you, Norma. The Ashton will be beautiful in pink.


She deserves it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tricia, That is a well deserved honor. I did love those elephants! Nice going.
> 
> Kiwiannie, your Gansey is lovely, thanks for sharing the picture. Love the color on it.
> 
> ...


That sounds good, Caryn!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Yes, it does seem to. I had asked my ENT what would help the ringing and he had suggested a hearing aid, which I have just started using again the past couple of months. I was wearing it when I went into the restaurant, but the noise was so unbearable I had to take it off. At least the others with me who had no hearing issues found the noise unbearable too. The sad thing is that it was our favorite restaurant which just moved a couple of months ago, but the acoustics in the new place are awful, and it is hard to enjoy the food now. Very frustrating. My ears are pretty sensitive and really don't do well with flying. That's the only time I chew chewing gum and I also use ear plugs, but am just uncomfortable flying. I think they are still recovering from all those flights.
> 
> Sue


That is so disappointing that your favorite restaurant is no longer enjoyable. I also have a hearing aid but it does not help with ringing nor in noisy environments. I get a chuckle when someone asks if I have ringing in my ear - the 'bad' ear has been ringing since my teens, continuously. I call it my constant companion. I can usually ignore it but sometimes it is so loud I am sure other people can hear it roaring, lol. Thankfully the 'good' ear rarely has ringing, although when it does it is never in sync with the other ear which is really annoying. Ditto on the flying sensitivity but I usually recover quickly. I am trying to convince my DH to try scuba diving, another ear pressure potentiality. I dove a long time ago and miss it, although this was before I started getting vertigo so we shall see. It is not forbidden but it might turn out to be harder to clear.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, sorry to hear that your club VP has breast cancer. How thoughtful you are to knit her a pink Ashton.

Thanks, Linda. It's been fun. 

Yes, I have tinnitus also. I don't usually 'hear' it. But it does make life interesting. 

Melanie, I hope if you talk DH into scuba diving that you have no trouble.

I am on my last repeat, soon to bind off the back and start the front on my gansey.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have ordered some PINK yarn today. I love the colour but seldom knit it but we started our Ladies Club last night and I found out that our vice president has breast cancer. She starts chemo next Thursday so I am knitting an Ashton for her and she asked for pink :thumbup: :thumbup: I am really going enjoy knitting it for her.


Sorry your friend has breast cancer and has to go through chemo. It will be so comforting for her to have the Ashton in pink, made with love from you Norma.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Caryn, that is looking good.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue. It is fun giving it a try.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Thank you, Sue - and talking about breaking out and trying a different colour, LE is in deep rose. I'm not a pink person at all and rarely wear it but this might just work for me. If not it will work for my sister who is a pink person. It is a lovely pattern to knit. Will try to fit in a photo tomorrow.
> Enjoy your family get together; it sounds like you all really have fun.


Bet the LE will look really nice in the deep rose. For some reason I don't really think of that as pink. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Pinwheel Wedding Dress by Ira Rott
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinwheel-wedding-dress
> 
> This one looks familiar but I dont see it in my lists.
> ...


That wedding dress is amazing! I saved the dishcloth. Good basic one. Thanks Jane
:mrgreen:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That sounds good, Caryn!


 i am up to the gusset now on the sampler :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I am on my last repeat, soon to bind off the back and start the front on my gansey.


Good going Bev! You are moving right along!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Now I feel hungry - and I could do with a glass of wine. It can be hard to find those really rich scrumptious reds I find.


Hmmm? How about some of that undyed natural yarn from Knit Picks with some merlot. A little for you; a little for the yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> i am up to the gusset now on the sampler :thumbup:


Good going! Remember the stitches are held on a thread or stitch holder as you work the yokes.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Like that Drop and Found Stole. Very simple but fashionable and comfy looking. 

That pinwheel dresses amazing. Would never make one but have to admire the work and vision that created it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finished Chart D. It is getting hard to stretch it out. 

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, I love how your LE is turning out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart D. ...


Looking marvellous, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart D. It is getting hard to stretch it out.
> 
> Sue


It is quite an amazing design.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> The pleasure is all mine and everyone else who sees it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart D. It is getting hard to stretch it out.
> 
> Sue


Absolutely awesome, Sue!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have been taking my Gansey in the car. Really having a ton of fun doing this.  It is so much easier than I imagined it to be. Here's a picture of where I am at. Thanks, Julie, for making me take the jump.


What a fabulous start, Bev. That is really going to turn out great!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good going on your Ganseys, Bev and Caryn!

Sue, your LE is amazing!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for a limited time; code: CELEBRATE
Cute - I doubt that Id ever make it, but figured that Id get it while its free.
Goldfish Cocoon / Photo Prop by Shannon Kilmartin/The Hookeraholic Crochet
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/goldfish-cocoon---photo-prop

BEAUTIFUL SQUARES BEDSPREAD
http://www.leisurearts.com/blog/2015/09/beautiful-squares-bedspread/

Interesting piece on ethnic knitting at the start
Madeira mantilla by Donna Druchunas
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss12/FEATss12EK.php

Sun Ray Design by Marianne Kinzel
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sun-ray-design

Flamenco by Zabeth Loisel-Weiner
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flamenco-11

Muggu by MMario
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/muggu


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie and Sue, I too have a hearing aid. I only have trouble with ringing in my ears occasionally, You did have my sympathy as it is very unpleasant. I do find noisy environments a trail as it is so difficult to pick out single things from the sea of noise.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you Bev and Caryn. My yarn should be here today with next day delivery so I will post a photo :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am amazed! You are such a fast and beautiful knitter. You are where I am and I have been doing it weeks :roll: It is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ...fantastic work on your LE .You must have an engine fitted to your needles .
Norma ..What a good reason for making a shawl .Sure the person concerned will be touched .
If anyone knows how you can make a mistake when increasing in centre and each end please let me know .It keeps happening &#128554; . 
Hope to make progress to-day .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Hmmm? How about some of that undyed natural yarn from Knit Picks with some merlot. A little for you; a little for the yarn.


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart D. It is getting hard to stretch it out.
> 
> Sue


Love it. Beautiful already.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THank you, Jan and Toni, for your lovely comments on my gansey. I, quite frankly, am tickled pink. Never thought I would see the day. 

Morning all, we had rain off and on all night and cooler weather today. I am hoping for a long and lovely fall.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free for a limited time; code: CELEBRATE
> Cute - I doubt that Id ever make it, but figured that Id get it while its free.
> Goldfish Cocoon / Photo Prop by Shannon Kilmartin/The Hookeraholic Crochet
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/goldfish-cocoon---photo-prop
> ...


The Knitty article is really interesting and I love the bedspread.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart D. It is getting hard to stretch it out.
> 
> Sue


Very nice! I am just starting Chart B.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sue, I love how your LE is turning out.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I am really enjoying knitting it. I think I am just going to finish it before working on anything else now.

I just love this design.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Looking marvellous, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. It really is an amazing design, that I fell in love with from the first moment I saw it, and that I really, really wanted to knit. Here I am knitting it, and loving it.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It is quite an amazing design.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. It is a real pleasure to knit.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Absolutely awesome, Sue!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Toni. It is such an amazing design and a real pleasure to knit.

Sue


TLL said:


> Good going on your Ganseys, Bev and Caryn!
> 
> Sue, your LE is amazing!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Hope to make progress to-day .


 :thumbup: We are with you :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. That Flamenco shawl ties in nicely with the Knitty article about Spanish lace.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Free for a limited time; code: CELEBRATE
> Cute - I doubt that Id ever make it, but figured that Id get it while its free.
> Goldfish Cocoon / Photo Prop by Shannon Kilmartin/The Hookeraholic Crochet
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/goldfish-cocoon---photo-prop
> ...


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good going! Remember the stitches are held on a thread or stitch holder as you work the yokes.


Yes, that is what I will do next, sometime today :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart D. It is getting hard to stretch it out.
> 
> Sue


It is a fantastic pattern and you are certainly doing it justice. Very beautiful cables and lace!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Norma, sorry that you have to have a hearing aid too. It is very frustrating when you are straining to hear something. Since wearing this once again, I am having to get back to positioning myself with my good ear.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Melanie and Sue, I too have a hearing aid. I only have trouble with ringing in my ears occasionally, You did have my sympathy as it is very unpleasant. I do find noisy environments a trail as it is so difficult to pick out single things from the sea of noise.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. I am just loving knitting. It is such a beautiful design.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, I am amazed! You are such a fast and beautiful knitter. You are where I am and I have been doing it weeks :roll: It is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Free for a limited time; code: CELEBRATE
> Cute - I doubt that Id ever make it, but figured that Id get it while its free.
> Goldfish Cocoon / Photo Prop by Shannon Kilmartin/The Hookeraholic Crochet
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/goldfish-cocoon---photo-prop
> ...


Some beauties there. That was an interesting article by Donna Druchunas. Like that pattern too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Linda. Good luck with yours. I am sure you will be very happy with it.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Love it. Beautiful already.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Very nice! I am just starting Chart B.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

From me too!

Sue


Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: We are with you :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. It really is an amazing design, that I fell in love with from the first moment I saw it, and that I really, really wanted to knit. Here I am knitting it, and loving it.
> 
> Sue


I am thinking of knitting it myself, now that I love to do cables.

Jane, I love that mermaid cocoon. 

Hang in there, Ann. You'll figure it out. Are you dropping a yarn over?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The Knitty article is really interesting and I love the bedspread.


Agree, the knitting article was fascinating. So much history unknown so admire those who are spending such intense study time ferreting it out for us today.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Good morning everyone. I speed read through here while at work and don't take time to comment. So I don't remember everything I have seen or read. . . But I do recall seein comments on Tanya having pulled the needle out of a project by mistake - I did miss the original post. I just want to say sorry about that Tanya, it has happened to me as well. Then I feel like a loon. 

Linda, hope you're feeling better now. 

Sue, your LE is gorgeous, I am so glad I didn't buy that same yarn as you or I would be constantly comparing myself to you. &#128517;

Jane, I love your Cueda Seca and I like that color too! One day I may have to peek back at your project page to recall what yarn that is to buy . . . But that won't be anytime soon. 

Bev your Gansey is looking good too. And I know you'll be done in no time and will be ready to cast on the LE. &#128522;&#128517;


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Norma, I've been wondering, how's the Portuguese style knitting coming along? It is supposed to make purling a breeze - I really want to try that some day. Maybe in the new year I will start off on a small project.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Hearing aids are useless in a noisy environment. I can often be seen tearing mine out. Restaurants in big echoy rooms are a pain, especially if there are no soft furnishings to deaden the reverberations.
> I have tinnitus too and really miss enjoying the quiet.


I have tinnitus too and every once in awhile the ringing will stop and sometimes if I am asleep the silence will wake me up.. I saw a specialist about it and he said to ignore the ringing and after awhile I won't notice it.. HA! that was a few years ago and I'm still hearing LOL No one suggested hearing aids to me.. but I can hear ok.. my hearing is sensitive though..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

As you know, I am not knitting either the LE or the gansey but following along. I am finding it exciting seeing so many trying new skills and executing them so well. Kudos to everyone with all the beautiful projects.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Bev . no idea why I get the count wrong but will plough on .I seem to be adding stitches somewhere but can never see where . Must concentrate .Norma ...forgot to ask if the Conway visit was good for DH .
Posh seem to only have sock yarn this week ........sigh of relief here !


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all... its a big day today.. they are lighting the bridge and we are all going to the party at the Port.. It was my husbands and his buddy's idea that the bridge needed to be lite up again so they took the steps and found the funding to get the job done!! then my hubby got us a room at the motel that looks out over the bridge and because of his involvement with the project we got a huge discount  I'll take pictures and share! 

I have put my LE on the back burner while I got the Gansey going.. I have now the right size and am wondering if I should do the design until I reach the arm holes the go back and forth.. or how to go about that.. I am thinking my armholes will have to start half way through the panel chart. I think I will just have to give it a go and see how it works out.. 

I got up this morning and had left the teddy bear on the couch and my Fritz had pulled it under a throw blanket with him.. I think he feels that it is his now  as long as he doesn't chew it up I'm ok with it.. but I am afraid he will chew a hole in it.. so I am trying to keep it put up.. 

Norma that is a wonderful idea.. but I am wondering why don't you knit your shawl pattern for her?? I think it is every bit as beautiful as the Ashton!!

Ok I got a pattern update on the LE today for chart B did any one else get it? I would guess that it really isn't a big deal since lots of you are way past chart B... I am still just starting that chart so the timing is great!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thanks Bev . no idea why I get the count wrong but will plough on .I seem to be adding stitches somewhere but can never see where . Must concentrate .Norma ...forgot to ask if the Conway visit was good for DH .
> Posh seem to only have sock yarn this week ........sigh of relief here !


I was off on a row too.. I re did it twice and decided to just reduce those extra stitches.. I made sure my designs lined up and looked good.. I wish I had written down the problem row.. then we could compare notes and it could be a flaw in the pattern...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I have tinnitus too and every once in awhile the ringing will stop and sometimes if I am asleep the silence will wake me up.. I saw a specialist about it and he said to ignore the ringing and after awhile I won't notice it.. HA! that was a few years ago and I'm still hearing LOL No one suggested hearing aids to me.. but I can hear ok.. my hearing is sensitive though..


Tinnitus seems to be common among people who lived through the 60's on, went to rock concerts, or was/is around loud noises without hearing protection - lawn mower, vacuum, loud music, gun fire,loud machine noise. When I hear a car drive by and can hear the "noise" a 1/4 mile away I wonder how those in the car can stand it. If you have to shout around noisy things you need hearing protection. There are some things that are supposed to help. For some it is heredity. Hearing aides won't help the tinnitus (ringing) but with the hearing loss itself. The ringing is an indication of damage to the inner ear or lose of hearing in that ear. Some types of it can be repaired with surgery but not all. I think that is more the ruptured ear drum or other types of damage.

Did you hear about the recruit who had his ear drum ruptured by his commanding officer shouting so loud? Scary thought. Wonder how many times that happened in the past but wasn't discovered. Wonder how much damage has been done with cotton swabs used to clean the ears.

I feel for all of you. Ronie, mine is like yours, little actual hearing lose and most in the high range. Noisy crowds bother me, can't sort out one voice from all the rest and the noisier it is the louder everyone talks so more noise.

My family were all noisy, loud talkers. It works for me in lectures :lol: I can bounce my voice off the back wall without trying, even with laryngitis. I can also lower the pitch which helps when speaking to others with hearing problems without raising my voice. Deeper/lower sounds are easier to hear and higher ones usually go first.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I need to read the gusset, shoulder strap part again. Think I waited too long to start the gusset and my eyes crossed trying to follow the shoulder strap instructions. I am to the point of dividing for the arm holes. Sure hope this fits someone!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane, I love your Cueda Seca and I like that color too!


Thank you, Chris 


> One day I may have to peek back at your project page to recall what yarn that is to buy . . .


Here, I'll save you the trouble.  It is in the clearance section for 50% off - might not last long:

Chambery 90% Mink 10% Cashmere fingering wt., Aquarius
http://www.thecashmereco-op.com/collections/clearance-specials


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THank you, Jan and Toni, for your lovely comments on my gansey. I, quite frankly, am tickled pink. Never thought I would see the day.
> 
> Morning all, we had rain off and on all night and cooler weather today. I am hoping for a long and lovely fall.


Me too. Today has been a really beautiful day - nice and warm, no wind and not at all humid. I've spent hours pottering in the garden. Heaven.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thank you, Linda. Good luck with yours. I am sure you will be very happy with it.
> 
> Sue


Have you thought about blocking yet, Sue? I'm thinking at the moment that a gentle block might be better than making it squeal. I'll be interested to know what you decide on.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...no idea why I get the count wrong but will plough on .I seem to be adding stitches somewhere but can never see where . ...


Which pattern are you doing, Ann? (I should know.)
Since it is extra stitches that is causing the problem, it is not due to forgetting the increase at the beginning & centre.
Is the body lacy? I stop periodically to check that the elements are lining up the way that they should from the row below. When I started knitting lace, it was all a jumble to me but now I am able to read the stitches much better so if I am doing an SSK, for instance, I know how it should be situated in relation to the stitches below it. I usually pick up errors before they go too far.
Often, the problem is a missed YO but with extra stitches, perhaps you forget to do a decrease on occasion. Sometimes, for instance, I spot an SSK where I forgot to slip the stitch over.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Ok I got a pattern update on the LE today for chart B ...I would guess that it really isn't a big deal ...


No - the most important thing is to note that on row 75 with the central panel, the first section (on the original pattern) has a 6 to indicate the # of consecutive knit stitches when it really should be 5. I knit 6 but then ended up a stitch sort at the end of the row.

The other was a clarification on reading the orange shaded areas in the cable section of charts D & E: they should be stocking stitch, as already established, but someone misunderstood the key so Mary-Anne fixed the key.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have tinnitus too and every once in awhile the ringing will stop and sometimes if I am asleep the silence will wake me up.. I saw a specialist about it and he said to ignore the ringing and after awhile I won't notice it.. HA! that was a few years ago and I'm still hearing LOL No one suggested hearing aids to me.. but I can hear ok.. my hearing is sensitive though..


The aids are supposed to magnify everyday sounds so you don't notice the tinnitus so much. I can tune the noises out mostly but there are times when it takes an effort of will. It is my own fault I have it though - all those noisy concerts and discos in my youth. But I had such fun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here, I'll save you the trouble.  It is in the clearance section for 50% off - might not last long:
> 
> Chambery 90% Mink 10% Cashmere fingering wt., Aquarius
> http://www.thecashmereco-op.com/collections/clearance-specials


This yarn site is giving me terrible heart agita. Want so much there and in a battle about buying any. They have fingering and dk/worsted wt which I would love to work with on some hats or mitts. Those sale prices are really spectacular.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--neglected to give you kudos for doing that shawl for your friend with b.c. Must be very frightening for her. I agree with Ronie that doing your Madryn might be an extra special treat for her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> The aids are supposed to magnify everyday sounds so you don't notice the tinnitus so much. I can tune the noises out mostly but there are times when it takes an effort of will. It is my own fault I have it though - all those noisy concerts and discos in my youth. But I had such fun.


Like we now know ignorance is not such wonderful bliss as we once thought.

My hearing is compromised as I don't hear low tones well and have a delayed response to sounds so have never been able to learn to understand foreign languages when they are spoken. My condition was from childhood living in a house that had only 2 sounds: one screaming and shrieking; the other dead silence. No one ever picked up on that deficit as my hearing was considered 'good enough!' I think emotional conditions also apply.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Leaf Love Dress by Taiga Hilliard Designs
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-love-dress

These patterns are bi-lingual - need to sift through for the English.
Beaded lace scarf by Lady JB
http://lady-jb.blogspot.ca/2014/07/lace-sjaal-met-pareltjes.html

Beaded leaves cowl
http://lady-jb.blogspot.ca/2015/07/colsjaal-met-pareltjes-beaded-leaves.html

First Shawl by Kay Meadors
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/first-shawl

I already had this one but not sure if I had shared it - worth seeing again.
To Zola With Love by Kay Meadors
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/to-zola-with-love


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Agree, the knitting article was fascinating. So much history unknown so admire those who are spending such intense study time ferreting it out for us today.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Norma, I've been wondering, how's the Portuguese style knitting coming along? It is supposed to make purling a breeze - I really want to try that some day. Maybe in the new year I will start off on a small project.


It is coming along. I have cast on Elizabeth's MKA L using it as I knit slightly more tightly so can't mix and match. The LE I thought was hard enough and I have just done the first chart of Ashton throwing. I am still a bit slow as I have to think where to position my yarn but it is a breeze to purl and knitting just needs another twist. All in all very useful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Bev your Gansey is looking good too. And I know you'll be done in no time and will be ready to cast on the LE. 😊😅


Thanks, Chris. I am having fun. I have a couple of more places in the motifs where I did not get the stitches right. I am going to undo those stitches and see if I can get them right without tinking the whole thing. It's just about 4 rows that I messed up.



Tricia said:


> Sure hope this fits someone!


I am sure it will and they will be lucky to get it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. It really is an amazing design, that I fell in love with from the first moment I saw it, and that I really, really wanted to knit. Here I am knitting it, and loving it.
> 
> Sue


And doing a wonderful job of it! It appears honestly to me, to be one of the most complex I have seen, way beyond my infant's level chart reading skills. With Gansey charts you normally have a maximum of 8 possible symbols more usually only 2 to 3.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Thanks Bev . no idea why I get the count wrong but will plough on .I seem to be adding stitches somewhere but can never see where . Must concentrate .Norma ...forgot to ask if the Conway visit was good for DH .
> Posh seem to only have sock yarn this week ........sigh of relief here !


He did well inspite of the rain! Apparently it kept the crowds away. Someone local has offered to repair his strimmer in exchange for honey. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I saved the Leaf Love Dress! Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Yes, that is what I will do next, sometime today :thumbup:


You are progressing well, Caryn. I think Elizabeth is busy with her spinning, Ronie was starting over, and Bev must be about at the gusset too, not sure how she is planning to work it, because I think she is working flat not in the round. Have I missed anyone out?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Cynara shawl that I test knit for Dee a few months ago. I just got it back from her this morning so now I can post a couple of pics. Offhand, I can't remember how much yarn I used, but this was a KnitPicks tonal yarn. I think the colourway was Pond.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, That was a brilliant thing that DH has done. Enjoy your evening as it sounds magical.
I can knit Ashton quickly and I need to knit asap. I am pleased you like Madryn.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Leaf Love Dress by Taiga Hilliard Designs
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-love-dress
> 
> These patterns are bi-lingual - need to sift through for the English.
> ...


I like hte construction of the Zola. I've done a couple of Rosemary Hills that start with the central panel and they seemed to knit up really quickly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all... its a big day today.. they are lighting the bridge and we are all going to the party at the Port.. It was my husbands and his buddy's idea that the bridge needed to be lite up again so they took the steps and found the funding to get the job done!! then my hubby got us a room at the motel that looks out over the bridge and because of his involvement with the project we got a huge discount  I'll take pictures and share!
> 
> *I have put my LE on the back burner while I got the Gansey going.. I have now the right size and am wondering if I should do the design until I reach the arm holes the go back and forth.. or how to go about that.. I am thinking my armholes will have to start half way through the panel chart. I think I will just have to give it a go and see how it works out.. *
> 
> ...


Ronie, don't forget to start your gussets, *before* you reach the length you would like for the body below the sleeve/armhole. A lot of designs have a pattern starting at the yoke, but Teddy may be too small/short for that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I need to read the gusset, shoulder strap part again. Think I waited too long to start the gusset and my eyes crossed trying to follow the shoulder strap instructions. I am to the point of dividing for the arm holes. Sure hope this fits someone!


Tricia, how were you thinking of working the shoulder strap?- there are several methods.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cynara shawl that I test knit for Dee a few months ago. I just got it back from her this morning so now I can post a couple of pics. Offhand, I can't remember how much yarn I used, but this was a KnitPicks tonal yarn. I think the colourway was Pond.
> 
> Sue


I am so envious of just how much lace you manage to knit, bot Sue and Jane! Beautiful!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--neglected to give you kudos for doing that shawl for your friend with b.c. Must be very frightening for her. I agree with Ronie that doing your Madryn might be an extra special treat for her.


Thank you, Tanya. She is a lovely lady who does a lot of charity work. Yes, she is shocked and scared.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, it is stunning and so green! My favourite colour.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I like hte construction of the Zola. I've done a couple of Rosemary Hills that start with the central panel and they seemed to knit up really quickly.


I saved that one, too. Intriguing.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Tanya. She is a lovely lady who does a lot of charity work. Yes, she is shocked and scared.


Sending best wishes and energy to her.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cynara shawl that I test knit for Dee a few months ago. I just got it back from her this morning so now I can post a couple of pics. Offhand, I can't remember how much yarn I used, but this was a KnitPicks tonal yarn. I think the colourway was Pond.
> 
> Sue


Great color on this shawl. Not seeing many of us using such bright greens. The tonal is very rich. Needless to say your knitting of the pattern is wonderful


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, lighting up the bridge sounds WONDERFUL! Enjoy. 

Julie, I am not sure about making a gusset. This pattern does not plan for one. It has me doing the sleeves cuff up and then joining. I am truly thinking of joining the shoulder and side seams and then getting out my DPNs and doing the sleeves from the top down. I will have to rewrite the sleeve pattern backwards. Also, I like the detail that you did on the sleeves of your gansey. I would like to try something like that on my sleeves. Is that something that can be shared? Can't wait to get my book. 

So about the gusset. Could I knit one to shape and size and then just join it in where it belongs as I seam things up?

Sue, that green shawl is wonderful. I love the stitch contrast to that one. And the color also.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I need to read the gusset, shoulder strap part again. Think I waited too long to start the gusset and my eyes crossed trying to follow the shoulder strap instructions. I am to the point of dividing for the arm holes. Sure hope this fits someone!


Oh Tricia, that made me smile. I'm sure that you will find the perfect recipient.

All this talk of tinnitus. . . I believe that I have developed this as well, only in the past several months have I noticed - but haven't been to see the doctor yet. I did have my blood pressure checked and it is normal, phew that was a relief. As I thought maybe that was the problem, then I would have ran to the doctor. I have noticed that while I love the hustle and bustle of a restaurant, the clanging of the silverware can be very annoying to me.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane, thanks for that link again for the cashmere co-op. I guess I will be placing an order before the end of the day. I really like the pink lemonade color way but that yarn says it was created to bloom, so I think I would need to have a specific project in mind for that. . . . Hmmm maybe I'll just get 1 ball and eventually will find the perfect scarf for it. 

Sue, beautiful shawl as usual. &#128522;&#128516;&#128150;&#8252;&#65039;&#128158;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, lighting up the bridge sounds WONDERFUL! Enjoy.
> 
> *Julie, I am not sure about making a gusset. This pattern does not plan for one. It has me doing the sleeves cuff up and then joining. I am truly thinking of joining the shoulder and side seams and then getting out my DPNs and doing the sleeves from the top down. I will have to rewrite the sleeve pattern backwards. Also, I like the detail that you did on the sleeves of your gansey. I would like to try something like that on my sleeves. Is that something that can be shared? Can't wait to get my book.
> 
> ...


What you could do , Bev is knit a square extension at each side of either front or back, leaving those stitches on a stitch holder as you work the yoke. Join everything together, using a three needle bind-off at the shoulder, pick up your stitches around the armhole and work down the arm, reversing the shaping.

The design down the sleeve that I did is simple ladder of 13 stitches mostly stockinette, edged with 2 purl stitches. knit 6 rows, and for circular work 2 rows, (k2, p9, k2) for the rung.

If knitting flat this becomes 1 row k2, p9, k2, remembering your purl edge stitches, 2nd row (p2, k9, p2), followed by 6 rows stockinette, then work the next rung.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, lighting up the bridge sounds WONDERFUL! Enjoy.
> 
> Julie, I am not sure about making a gusset. This pattern does not plan for one. It has me doing the sleeves cuff up and then joining. I am truly thinking of joining the shoulder and side seams and then getting out my DPNs and doing the sleeves from the top down. I will have to rewrite the sleeve pattern backwards. Also, I like the detail that you did on the sleeves of your gansey. I would like to try something like that on my sleeves. Is that something that can be shared? Can't wait to get my book.
> 
> ...


Think about the thumb gussets on mittens/gloves. If you do an 'add on' gusset, I think there needs to be enough stretch betw the front and back to accommodate the width of the gusset plus any edge stitches that would get used for the seaming.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Ronie, Enjoy the bridge and what a great DH you have .
Norma ...Typical Welsh weather then ...great shame .
Sue ......swoon ,swoon ,swoon . Beautiful shawl .
Jane ...wonder if you would believe it but all I am doing is stocking stitch . I really can't understand why I keep going wrong except lack of concentration and possibly increasing each side of the marker by mistake .Thank you for the offer of help .It is appreciated .I am doing Thistledown by Boo Knits thinking it would give me an insight into her terminology etc .,before I try the Voodoo .
I am on the second round .I have written down how many sts I should have every 2 rows and have resorted to counting ...so far it is working .


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Counting is sometimes necessary with a recalcitrant pattern. I like to stay away from it if I can. That's really hard, because I love to knit must-count-between-each-marker lace.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cynara shawl...


Totally gorgeous, Sue! Of course, there was already a glimpse of it - a bit of a tease - in the pattern itself.
Is this one for you? Definitely your colour!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Mine is from the Meniere's. When I was in remission for those couple of years, I was fine. After the last attack, my hearing took a hit again, hence having to use the hearing aid again and the ringing started again and has continued ever since. I am taking LipoFlavenoid Plus as it is supposed to help with the Tinnitus, but I haven't noticed much difference yet, maybe as I wasn't following the instructions totally. It is one of those take 3 times a day for 60 days,and then follow a maintenance regimen after that. I have to try and start that over again and maybe will have better luck. I am taking Chelated Manganese for the Meniere's and I have been fine since the spring. Unfortunately my hearing hasn't improved like it did a few years ago. I'll be honest that I haven't been following a strict low,sodium diet like I did then. Maybe if I did, that would help with my hearing again.

Sue 


Ronie said:


> I have tinnitus too and every once in awhile the ringing will stop and sometimes if I am asleep the silence will wake me up.. I saw a specialist about it and he said to ignore the ringing and after awhile I won't notice it.. HA! that was a few years ago and I'm still hearing LOL No one suggested hearing aids to me.. but I can hear ok.. my hearing is sensitive though..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> I like hte construction of the Zola. ...


It is really tempting!
I keep finding all of those lovely patterns & then I forget about them.
I am going to try to do up a database using thumbnail pics so that I can more easily scan for future projects... which is almost a waste of my time because I rarely get to go back to something that I have found since I keep finding new things as soon as there is a free needle.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, yes, that was it in the pattern.

Yes, I think I will keep this one.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Totally gorgeous, Sue! Of course, there was already a glimpse of it - a bit of a tease - in the pattern itself.
> Is this one for you? Definitely your colour!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's me too. I save them all, but then don't gave the time to go back to look.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> It is really tempting!
> I keep finding all of those lovely patterns & then I forget about them.
> I am going to try to do up a database using thumbnail pics so that I can more easily scan for future projects... which is almost a waste of my time because I rarely get to go back to something that I have found since I keep finding new things as soon as there is a free needle.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

What a great thing for your DH to do Ronie. Can't wait to see the photos.

Beautiful Cynara Sue. The color is great.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I really like the pink lemonade color way...


That is nice - maybe I need some of that, too. ;-)
I recently bought Courchevel in Star White but I never noticed the comment on it "blooming". They call it a light fingering but I would see it more as heavy laceweight at 766 yards/100 grams. Would probably need a larger needle to accommodate the bloom.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ...wonder if you would believe it but all I am doing is stocking stitch ... possibly increasing each side of the marker by mistake


I wondered about that.


> I should have every 2 rows and have resorted to counting ...so far it is working .


I did the same thing when I first started knitting shawls.
With more or less plain knitting, (there is a bit of texture in there, I see) you can't use the lace pattern to help you keep track.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Waiting on our company arriving within the hour. Think everything is under control. I did make two Australian tea cakes this morning, but otherwise everyone is ordered in. These are from a recipe given to my mother by her best friend when we lived in Australia,about 60 years ago. All of my girls love it.

Not sure when all the girls will arrive. They are all so busy. Heather has to wait until Alison leaves for her Homecoming dance, Amy is working today, Kat has Alexandra playing her first soccer game today, and Jennifer's family are all going in different directions on the weekend, but all will be here except Alison and her father who will stay home to be there for her after the dance.

My house has had a good quick makeover. Amazing how having company can get you motivated. Of course knitting is taking a back seat for today!

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> That's me too. I save them all, but then don't gave the time to go back to look.


Way back when I first started collecting, I had identified Haruni & Begonia Swirl as "must do" patterns. I might forget everything else, but they keep popping into the forefront. Maybe there will be a lull in the MKALs soon & I will start one of them.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cynara shawl that I test knit for Dee a few months ago. I just got it back from her this morning so now I can post a couple of pics. Offhand, I can't remember how much yarn I used, but this was a KnitPicks tonal yarn. I think the colourway was Pond.
> 
> Sue


Your shawl is very beautiful, Sue! It amazing how many beautiful patterns are out there. Of course your work is outstanding and each piece you do is perfect.

Thinking back to posts that have been made:
Melanie, what an outstanding suit you made. You must have had many a compliment while wearing it. 
Ann - Keep trying.  Every once in a while there is something that we either are not reading correctly or our fingers just have a mind of their own and do their own thing.

Hmmmmm. All of a sudden that is all that comes to mind. Happy knitting, All!.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is really tempting!
> I keep finding all of those lovely patterns & then I forget about them.
> I am going to try to do up a database using thumbnail pics so that I can more easily scan for future projects... which is almost a waste of my time because I rarely get to go back to something that I have found since I keep finding new things as soon as there is a free needle.


I have been thinking the same thing. Ravelry Library feature gives us thumbnails and I like being able to categorize those patters. Patterns I save on my hard drive I also categorize which help find them. However, I really hate the way this MAC works. Trying to search for a pattern requires that you have the exact way, including any spaces, it was saved. I do have a file called CRAFTS and can then make sub folders for shawls, children, mitts, information, etc. That makes it a bit easier.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That is nice - maybe I need some of that, too. ;-)
> I recently bought Courchevel in Star White but I never noticed the comment on it "blooming". They call it a light fingering but I would see it more as heavy laceweight at 766 yards/100 grams. Would probably need a larger needle to accommodate the bloom.


They say to knit on the tighter side to cause the blooming when blocking.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Way back when I first started collecting, I had identified Haruni & Begonia Swirl as "must do" patterns. I might forget everything else, but they keep popping into the forefront. Maybe there will be a lull in the MKALs soon & I will start one of them.


Aren't we doing the Haruni in January or thereabout?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tricia, how were you thinking of working the shoulder strap?- there are several methods.


I'm not sure I even understand what it is or the purpose of it. One place I read made it sound like it can go down the length of the sleeve. In another place it sounded like a 3 needle bind off. For now not planning on going down the sleeve. As soon as my data resets (tomorrow or Monday) I will try researching some more. The gusset is going to be small but the Gansey is toddler -4 year old.

Going back to your workshop again. Maybe there is more information I need past page 12.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> He did well inspite of the rain! Apparently it kept the crowds away. Someone local has offered to repair his strimmer in exchange for honey. :thumbup:


Age old system of barter. Exvellent idea.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cynara shawl that I test knit for Dee a few months ago. I just got it back from her this morning so now I can post a couple of pics. Offhand, I can't remember how much yarn I used, but this was a KnitPicks tonal yarn. I think the colourway was Pond.
> 
> Sue


As always, your work is beautiful, Sue. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Mine is from the Meniere's. When I was in remission for those couple of years, I was fine. After the last attack, my hearing took a hit again, hence having to use the hearing aid again and the ringing started again and has continued ever since. I am taking LipoFlavenoid Plus as it is supposed to help with the Tinnitus, but I haven't noticed much difference yet, maybe as I wasn't following the instructions totally. It is one of those take 3 times a day for 60 days,and then follow a maintenance regimen after that. I have to try and start that over again and maybe will have better luck. I am taking Chelated Manganese for the Meniere's and I have been fine since the spring. Unfortunately my hearing hasn't improved like it did a few years ago. I'll be honest that I haven't been following a strict low,sodium diet like I did then. Maybe if I did, that would help with my hearing again.
> 
> Sue


I have heard LipoFlavenoid is supposed to help but I haven't been able find it here, not even in the local health food store. I haven't seen it in the health food / vitamin supply catalogs either.

Hugs and wishing you luck. Sending prayers.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is really tempting!
> I keep finding all of those lovely patterns & then I forget about them.
> I am going to try to do up a database using thumbnail pics so that I can more easily scan for future projects... which is almost a waste of my time because I rarely get to go back to something that I have found since I keep finding new things as soon as there is a free needle.


Totally empathise with that although I don't have lots of projects on the needles - 3 is my max or I feel pressured and the knitting is no longer relaxing fun. However, I have lined up several projects on the spare bed - pattern and yarn together in the order I plan to knit them, although that can change. This is another way of keeping my stash under control. I have a good idea of how long each will take so know the winter is taken care of. I'm not totally rigid about it but it does keep me focussed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Waiting on our company arriving within the hour. Think everything is under control. I did make two Australian tea cakes this morning, but otherwise everyone is ordered in. These are from a recipe given to my mother by her best friend when we lived in Australia,about 60 years ago. All of my girls love it.
> 
> Not sure when all the girls will arrive. They are all so busy. Heather has to wait until Alison leaves for her Homecoming dance, Amy is working today, Kat has Alexandra playing her first soccer game today, and Jennifer's family are all going in different directions on the weekend, but all will be here except Alison and her father who will stay home to be there for her after the dance.
> 
> ...


Lovely to have so many family together. have fun.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Way back when I first started collecting, I had identified Haruni & Begonia Swirl as "must do" patterns. I might forget everything else, but they keep popping into the forefront. Maybe there will be a lull in the MKALs soon & I will start one of them.


The Haruni is the second shawl I think that I ever saved to my library. Would love to do that some time. The first shawl I ever saved is from MMario, called Out of Cheese. I didnt know anything much about shawls back then and his was the first round shaw.l I had seen. Also one that I really like from the beginning of time is called the Creamsicle shawlette. Would love to make this some time, maybe in black. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/creamsicle-shawlette


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Aren't we doing the Haruni in January or thereabout?


That would be the Uhura by MMario.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

LE update. Charts 1 and 2 complete and 4 rows of chart A. I apologise for the quality of the photo; I'll try for a better one when I'm further on. The colour is nothing like. The shade is called dark rose, though I'm not sure about that either, but the photo has come out far too much like sugar pink.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> The Haruni is the second shawl I think that I ever saved to my library. Would love to do that some time. The first shawl I ever saved is from MMario, called Out of Cheese. I didnt know anything much about shawls back then and his was the first round shaw.l I had seen. Also one that I really like from the beginning of time is called the Creamsicle shawlette. Would love to make this some time, maybe in black.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/creamsicle-shawlette


That is a pretty little shawl and would probably be a quick knit.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I have heard LipoFlavenoid is supposed to help but I haven't been able find it here, not even in the local health food store. I haven't seen it in the health food / vitamin supply catalogs either.
> 
> Hugs and wishing you luck. Sending prayers.


Tricia, here's a link to the first item that came up when I Googled it. I'll be looking into this some more too
http://lipoflavonoid.com


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Way back when I first started collecting, I had identified Haruni & Begonia Swirl as "must do" patterns. I might forget everything else, but they keep popping into the forefront. Maybe there will be a lull in the MKALs soon & I will start one of them.


Begonia Swirl is fun and easy. It could be a project to pick up when you need a break. It is stockinette and yo. Each row has one more knit stitch between yo which creates the spiral. Worked center out and towards the end you need a long cable. I think I used 3 circular needles so I could spread it out. The hardest part was starting the center and getting the pattern established. I wish I had done mine in a burgundy or purple color.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> LE update. Charts 1 and 2 complete and 4 rows of chart A. I apologise for the quality of the photo; I'll try for a better one when I'm further on. The colour is nothing like. The shade is called dark rose, though I'm not sure about that either, but the photo has come out far too much like sugar pink.


Oh that is looking very good Linda.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

I have found a pattern for the gradient I bought.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stormy-monday

Not free though. I can't remember who recommended the gradients group on Ravelry - was it you, Chris? Thank you for the info - the projects are amazing and now I want to investigate gradients further.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Begonia Swirl is fun and easy. It could be a project to pick up when you need a break. It is stockinette and yo. Each row has one more knit stitch between yo which creates the spiral. Worked center out and towards the end you need a long cable. I think I used 3 circular needles so I could spread it out. The hardest part was starting the center and getting the pattern established. I wish I had done mine in a burgundy or purple color.


It is in my queue too - fairly near the top of the list. Maybe it will make a good travel/ visit project.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

linda09 said:


> I have found a pattern for the gradient I bought.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stormy-monday
> 
> Not free though. I can't remember who recommended the gradients group on Ravelry - was it you, Chris? Thank you for the info - the projects are amazing and now I want to investigate gradients further.


Yup, it was me. Glad you found a pattern so fast, and it is lovely. I have to stay away from that page because I just don't have time to knit the things I want as it is . . .


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh that is looking very good Linda.


Thank you, Chris. It is certainly interesting and it is nice not to have to repeat charts. It just keeps moving along. Love it - though not the photo.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yup, it was me. Glad you found a pattern so fast, and it is lovely. I have to stay away from that page because I just don't have time to knit the things I want as it is . . .


 :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie, that is so that your husband followed through with his idea to get lights on the bridge - and that people actually listened and got it done! Wonderful and exciting that you will get to enjoy seeing them tonight!

I used to love that loud music too, and can remember coming out of concerts not being able to hear very well. So far, I seem to have been lucky and do not have hearing problems. Now when I go to a movie, or even to some of my exercise classes, I try to remember to bring my ear plugs!

Linda, glad you were able to get out and enjoy your garden today. Nice to have those lovely fall days!

Thanks for the encouragement Julie. You did leave out Tricia. She is up to,the gussets I think and was trying to figure out a part I haven't gotten up to yet- the shoulder strap. I have just finished the gussets and did the back. That book you recommended really does give great pictures, charts and just how to do each step. I am definitely understanding more now about the construction. 

What a beauty your Cynara is Sue! Very well executed! The green is striking. I really want to do this one. It is high on my list! Now, Enjoy your company! 

Jane, the Haruni was one of the first ones I wanted to do to, but haven't
 

Ooh, that LE is looking good Linda. It is very hard to get a picture of the correct color, I have found


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

oops double post.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/creamsicle-shawlette

Thank you, Chris. This one is so sweet. It's in my library now. 

Chris, thanks for the lipoflavinoid. I had never heard of that for ringing in the ears. I shall have to check it out. My aunt told me that my grandma used to go to the chiropractor for ringing in the ears.

Linda, loving your LE. I bet the deep rose is gorgeous. Those colors just don't always translate on the computer. Stormy Monday looks lovely for gradient yarn. 

Well, I splish splashed around in the pond a bit this afternoon. I am out and drying off now. Playing catch up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have heard LipoFlavenoid is supposed to help but I haven't been able find it here, not even in the local health food store. I haven't seen it in the health food / vitamin supply catalogs either.
> 
> Hugs and wishing you luck. Sending prayers.


Tricia--are you talking about Lipsomal Vit C? That is easily available. Also, it is possible to make it yourself if you purchase a small piece of equipment.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Here is where I am up to on the miniature Gansey. I have done the bottom of the gussets, separated the front and back and complete the back. It does kind of look like a mitten with thumbs on both sides


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--are you talking about Lipsomal Vit C? That is easily available. Also, it is possible to make it yourself if you purchase a small piece of equipment.


Tanya, no. LipoFlavonoid. See the link Chris provided. http://lipoflavonoid.com/

Just no local source here.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Keep it active and challenged. Lace knitting, puzzles (cross word, sudoku, etc), more lace knitting. Some medication causes mental problems. We have to exercise our minds like we should exercise our bodies. And computer games don't help very much.


Depends on what you're trying to improve. I have one computer game I've searched for and found on Amazon that helps to improve coordination (Ricochet Infinity --> I'm able to catch most things that want to leap onto the floor without permission).

I just surprised myself...I started out with simple sea salt laced filtered water (I don't like the tap water taste) heated to a boil. Added the washed, lightly sectioned carrots you see, and then had to find some frozen green beans. Added a touch more water to float the remaining green beans. After about 15-30 minutes I stopped the heat and used a slotted serving spoon to serve half in a large Corelle (sp?) soup bowl. Added a 1/2-1 T salted butter and sea salt to THAT serving.

Those young, fresh carrots were SO sweet and tasty! Didn't object to the slight orange color given to the beans either. Together they complimented each other!! All that's left is the salt water in that sauce pan. :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds yummy, Karen!  Great harvest today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Ravelry Library feature gives us thumbnails...


I only use Ravelry for purchased patterns - that alone is unwieldy enough - 291 at the moment - note, though, that a good number of those are patterns that are free for a limited time - so I didn't fork out all of that cash.


> Patterns I save on my hard drive I also categorize which help find them.


Yes - I have done that: divided according to type: Crochet, Knit, Sewing, etc. Then that is broken down according to sub-categories & then into more specific ones - like: Sweaters=>Cardigans, Pullovers, Sleeveless, Men's
There are still hundreds in some lower strata (e.g. Shawls contains 1,281 items) & not easy to view what the actual pattern looks like.
What I have planned will show thumbnails & essential info. It will take a while but I will start with the categories that are of most interest & that will also serve to remind me of things that I really want to pursue - which I can also indicate - probably colour coded.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> They say to knit on the tighter side to cause the blooming when blocking.


Oh - I would have thought that you'd need to leave room for it to grow.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Aren't we doing the Haruni in January or thereabout?


No - that's Uhura.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have found a pattern for the gradient I bought.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stormy-monday
> 
> Not free though. I can't remember who recommended the gradients group on Ravelry - was it you, Chris? Thank you for the info - the projects are amazing and now I want to investigate gradients further.


That is a very nice pattern Linda. I bet you will have fun doing it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...The first shawl I ever saved is from MMario, called Out of Cheese...


Hmm - how come that wasn't in my folder? It is now. ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> LE update. Charts 1 and 2 complete and 4 rows of chart A. ..


Regardless of the colour showing, the knitting is revealing the lovely texture.
I just finished Chart D.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Age old system of barter. Exvellent idea.


I have done quite a bit of barter in my time. Even at the Farmer's Market yesterday people were doing barter.

Norma--what is a strimmer?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That would be the Uhura by MMario.


Thanx for the correction


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Here is where I am up to on the miniature Gansey.


Looks great!


> It does kind of look like a mitten with thumbs on both sides


Maybe it could be a mitten for people who are holding hands.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tricia, here's a link to the first item that came up when I Googled it. I'll be looking into this some more too
> http://lipoflavonoid.com


Interesting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is where I am up to on the miniature Gansey. I have done the bottom of the gussets, separated the front and back and complete the back. It does kind of look like a mitten with thumbs on both sides


Yes, the bottom of the gansey gusset are the same as mitten gussets for the thumb.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh - I would have thought that you'd need to leave room for it to grow.


I thought it was strange, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - I have done that: divided according to type: Crochet, Knit, Sewing, etc. Then that is broken down according to sub-categories & then into more specific ones - like: Sweaters=>Cardigans, Pullovers, Sleeveless, Men's
> There are still hundreds in some lower strata (e.g. Shawls contains 1,281 items) & not easy to view what the actual pattern looks like.
> What I have planned will show thumbnails & essential info. It will take a while but I will start with the categories that are of most interest & that will also serve to remind me of things that I really want to pursue - which I can also indicate - probably colour coded.


Sounds like a BIG computer filing project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Depends on what you're trying to improve. I have one computer game I've searched for and found on Amazon that helps to improve coordination (Ricochet Infinity --> I'm able to catch most things that want to leap onto the floor without permission).
> 
> I just surprised myself...I started out with simple sea salt laced filtered water (I don't like the tap water taste) heated to a boil. Added the washed, lightly sectioned carrots you see, and then had to find some frozen green beans. Added a touch more water to float the remaining green beans. After about 15-30 minutes I stopped the heat and used a slotted serving spoon to serve half in a large Corelle (sp?) soup bowl. Added a 1/2-1 T salted butter and sea salt to THAT serving.
> 
> Those young, fresh carrots were SO sweet and tasty! Didn't object to the slight orange color given to the beans either. Together they complimented each other!! All that's left is the salt water in that sauce pan. :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Carrots look nice Karen.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, your mini gansey looks great!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have finally gotten to the end of the Cinnamon Grace shawl/scarf--two of them actually. They take more time than I want to spend on an item now but the biggest issue with them is the lace edging with its 574 stitches to bind off with picot. I have spend all evening on that edge and am not even half-way thru.

I can tell you that I did 2 swatches with the ICE alpaca yarns and washed them--one in Euclan and the other in vinegar. They did soften a bit but not to the level of softness I want. What I decided to do was use the Natural brown Alpaca for the lace edge except for the last 2 rows--a knit row and the Picot Bind Off. The color is great so that part of the yarn choice was good and with it only sitting on the very edge, the coarseness cannot be felt at all.
But for the second Cinnamon Grace I will be looking at another edge detail I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...the lace edging with its 574 stitches to bind off with picot.


That number of stitches alone would be a bear - & then picots on top of that!


> But for the second Cinnamon Grace I will be looking at another edge detail I think.


Good plan.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Caryn, your mini gansey looks great!!


It is adorable 😍👍


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Good plan.


I also didn't say I was working double strand. Talk about working uphill and against time lines!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cynara shawl that I test knit for Dee a few months ago. I just got it back from her this morning so now I can post a couple of pics. Offhand, I can't remember how much yarn I used, but this was a KnitPicks tonal yarn. I think the colourway was Pond.
> 
> Sue


Absolutely stunning, Sue!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That is wonderful that your DH did well with his honey Norma. Our local honey bees get to feed on orange blossoms.

Good start on your LE Linda. I have just started Chart C. It's an addicting knit.

Congrats on your carrots Karen. It is nice to get something from your own garden.

Cute Gansey Caryn 

Tanya you have some work ahead. That picot bind off does take a long time. Looks nice when done though.

I managed to get Chart B done today on my LE, even with a small trip to the frog pond. Chart C looks interesting with the patterning on all rows. The pink bit is the lifeline. I took the photo before putting in the next lifeline. I think I will put them in after each chart from now on out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> LE update. Charts 1 and 2 complete and 4 rows of chart A. I apologise for the quality of the photo; I'll try for a better one when I'm further on. The colour is nothing like. The shade is called dark rose, though I'm not sure about that either, but the photo has come out far too much like sugar pink.


It's looking great, Linda!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I have found a pattern for the gradient I bought.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stormy-monday
> 
> Not free though. I can't remember who recommended the gradients group on Ravelry - was it you, Chris? Thank you for the info - the projects are amazing and now I want to investigate gradients further.


That will be great with that yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> That is wonderful that your DH did well with his honey Norma. Our local honey bees get to feed on orange blossoms.
> 
> Good start on your LE Linda. I have just started Chart C. It's an addicting knit.
> 
> ...


It looks great, Melanie!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your LE, Melanie. It's looking great!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Looking great Melanie. Really liking seeing that yarn develop in pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I will have to come back later to catch up, but just thought you might like to see the little gardener. &#128158; Ros & Jackson


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I'm not sure I even understand what it is or the purpose of it. One place I read made it sound like it can go down the length of the sleeve. In another place it sounded like a 3 needle bind off. For now not planning on going down the sleeve. As soon as my data resets (tomorrow or Monday) I will try researching some more. The gusset is going to be small but the Gansey is toddler -4 year old.
> 
> Going back to your workshop again. Maybe there is more information I need past page 12.


The true Gansey is knit with no seams, to make a flexible work garment. The shoulder strap can be knitted on about 7 to 11 stitches, this will depend on your wool weight- what weight are you using? I am presuming it will be a size smaller than the one I knitted for my grandson, well over a year ago, he is now nearly 6. I did an arrow pattern down the shoulder, and then a cable down the sleeve, This pattern is seen in the Ganseys knit around Thurso in the very far north of Scotland. I would not recommend working it, it is tricky. Far more simple is the 3 needle bind off, that you have read of. I worked a cable down the central sleeve, for the DGS, and cabled the cuff. This is more a matter of personal choice.
I too have a data cap, fortunately I have never yet exceeded it. I think they make you go at 'dial up' speed if you do. Hoping you can be online again, sooner rather than later!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

All the le shawls are looking great.
Great carrots. Sounds like they tasted great, Karen. Wish I had planted some. Maybe next year.
Caryn, cute little Gansey. It does look like 2 thumb holes. My gussets may not be big enough.
Jane, that sounds like a full time project and maybe needs to be a separate file for shawls, scarves, mittens, cowls, ect. to make search and retrieval time faster. I have the best intentions, get busy and end up with a big mess.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I managed to get Chart B done today on my LE...


Looking great, Melanie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...just thought you might like to see the little gardener. ..


Little cutie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ronie, that is so that your husband followed through with his idea to get lights on the bridge - and that people actually listened and got it done! Wonderful and exciting that you will get to enjoy seeing them tonight!
> 
> I used to love that loud music too, and can remember coming out of concerts not being able to hear very well. So far, I seem to have been lucky and do not have hearing problems. Now when I go to a movie, or even to some of my exercise classes, I try to remember to bring my ear plugs!
> 
> ...


I did realise a bit late that I had omitted Tricia, I see you are off-line, and Tricia is back on. I am hoping I have answered her query fully enough. _Knitting Ganseys_ is an excellent starting point.
None-the-less, it sounds as though you are progressing well!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...maybe needs to be a separate file for shawls, scarves, mittens, cowls, ect. to make search and retrieval time faster. ..


That is my plan but some will have to be broken down further - maybe just alphabetically.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is where I am up to on the miniature Gansey. I have done the bottom of the gussets, separated the front and back and complete the back. It does kind of look like a mitten with thumbs on both sides


A very apt description, Caryn!!!!!!!!! But it is such a good way to learn.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> The true Gansey is knit with no seams, to make a flexible work garment. The shoulder strap can be knitted on about 7 to 11 stitches, this will depend on your wool weight- what weight are you using? I am presuming it will be a size smaller than the one I knitted for my grandson, well over a year ago, he is now nearly 6. I did an arrow pattern down the shoulder, and then a cable down the sleeve, This pattern is seen in the Ganseys knit around Thurso in the very far north of Scotland. I would not recommend working it, it is tricky. Far more simple is the 3 needle bind off, that you have read of. I worked a cable down the central sleeve, for the DGS, and cabled the cuff. This is more a matter of personal choice.
> I too have a data cap, fortunately I have never yet exceeded it. I think they make you go at 'dial up' speed if you do. Hoping you can be online again, sooner rather than later!


My speed does not become slower but I am charged $15.00 - $18.00 per gigabyte to go over. Ouch!

It is about a size for age 3-4. The yarn says worsted, #4 but feels light like Caron Simply Soft. I am at 9 inches in length and the gusset is 6 stitches. I wasn't planning to put a design down the sleeve but would like to use the decoration you used with zig zag at the cuffs. So far I've used about 3 oz of yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will have to come back later to catch up, but just thought you might like to see the little gardener. 💞 Ros & Jackson


What a great little guy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay. I did marathon knitting today, finished the body of the 2nd Cinnamon Grace and just completed the picot edging of the 1st shawl. It took me about 6? hours to do the last knit row and then the picot bind off, taking short breaks to keep my sanity. Those breaks aligned with the markers used for the most part. This is a case where the markers acted as goal posts and worked to keep my sanity. And now it is done but for sewing in the ends and blocking. Deep sigh of relief and time to stretch out. Will look for ideas for wide edging for the 2nd one tomorrow. 

Was supposed to make big road signs to try and sell my apples and go finish a job where I left money on the table but got so carried away with finishing these scarves. They better sell--right.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> My speed does not become slower but I am charged $15.00 - $18.00 per gigabyte to go over. Ouch!
> 
> It is about a size for age 3-4. The yarn says worsted, #4 but feels light like Caron Simply Soft. I am at 9 inches in length and the gusset is 6 stitches. I wasn't planning to put a design down the sleeve but would like to use the decoration you used with zig zag at the cuffs. So far I've used about 3 oz of yarn.


How do you keep track of your computer usage? Is there a meter?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> How do you keep track of your computer usage? Is there a meter?


There is an app on the tablet that keeps track of data use. I check it weekly until it starts getting close then I start checking more often. Real close and I check every time I get on. Time using the tablet while not connected to the internet isn't counted.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> My speed does not become slower but I am charged $15.00 - $18.00 per gigabyte to go over. Ouch!
> 
> It is about a size for age 3-4. The yarn says worsted, #4 but feels light like Caron Simply Soft. I am at 9 inches in length and the gusset is 6 stitches. I wasn't planning to put a design down the sleeve but would like to use the decoration you used with zig zag at the cuffs. So far I've used about 3 oz of yarn.


The chart for the zig-zag (wave) pattern is below, this is over 11 stitches, although I have adjusted it successfully larger or smaller depending on where I wanted to use it. Essentially it is a p2X k9 rib, with the wave design on the 9 stitches. This is from the Rae Compton book.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There is an app on the tablet that keeps track of data use. I check it weekly until it starts getting close then I start checking more often. Real close and I check every time I get on. Time using the tablet while not connected to the internet isn't counted.


thanx for the info. sounds like some stress having to keep monitoring usage.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ..finished the body of the 2nd Cinnamon Grace and just completed the picot edging of the 1st shawl...


I am sure that is a relief.
Looking forward to pics.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> LE update. Charts 1 and 2 complete and 4 rows of chart A. I apologise for the quality of the photo; I'll try for a better one when I'm further on. The colour is nothing like. The shade is called dark rose, though I'm not sure about that either, but the photo has come out far too much like sugar pink.


Looking good. I have two rows left on chart E. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> I have found a pattern for the gradient I bought.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stormy-monday
> 
> Not free though. I can't remember who recommended the gradients group on Ravelry - was it you, Chris? Thank you for the info - the projects are amazing and now I want to investigate gradients further.


Beautiful pattern so I have it in favourites :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Here is where I am up to on the miniature Gansey. I have done the bottom of the gussets, separated the front and back and complete the back. It does kind of look like a mitten with thumbs on both sides


Fabulous. Lovely patterning!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Here is where I am up to on the miniature Gansey. I have done the bottom of the gussets, separated the front and back and complete the back. It does kind of look like a mitten with thumbs on both sides


So cute.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Depends on what you're trying to improve. I have one computer game I've searched for and found on Amazon that helps to improve coordination (Ricochet Infinity --> I'm able to catch most things that want to leap onto the floor without permission).
> 
> I just surprised myself...I started out with simple sea salt laced filtered water (I don't like the tap water taste) heated to a boil. Added the washed, lightly sectioned carrots you see, and then had to find some frozen green beans. Added a touch more water to float the remaining green beans. After about 15-30 minutes I stopped the heat and used a slotted serving spoon to serve half in a large Corelle (sp?) soup bowl. Added a 1/2-1 T salted butter and sea salt to THAT serving.
> 
> Those young, fresh carrots were SO sweet and tasty! Didn't object to the slight orange color given to the beans either. Together they complimented each other!! All that's left is the salt water in that sauce pan. :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


There is nothing quite like the taste of veg from the garden and straight to the pot, is there? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Regardless of the colour showing, the knitting is revealing the lovely texture.
> I just finished Chart D.


 :thumbup: It is a really absorbing knit, I'm finding.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have finally gotten to the end of the Cinnamon Grace shawl/scarf--two of them actually. They take more time than I want to spend on an item now but the biggest issue with them is the lace edging with its 574 stitches to bind off with picot. I have spend all evening on that edge and am not even half-way thru.
> 
> I can tell you that I did 2 swatches with the ICE alpaca yarns and washed them--one in Euclan and the other in vinegar. They did soften a bit but not to the level of softness I want. What I decided to do was use the Natural brown Alpaca for the lace edge except for the last 2 rows--a knit row and the Picot Bind Off. The color is great so that part of the yarn choice was good and with it only sitting on the very edge, the coarseness cannot be felt at all.
> But for the second Cinnamon Grace I will be looking at another edge detail I think.


I'm glad you found an acceptable solution, Tanya. Those picot bind offs take forever - look good though.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> That is wonderful that your DH did well with his honey Norma. Our local honey bees get to feed on orange blossoms.
> 
> Good start on your LE Linda. I have just started Chart C. It's an addicting knit.
> 
> ...


It is so pretty. I haven't used lifelines for a while but may for this one, I think.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That will be great with that yarn. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I will have to come back later to catch up, but just thought you might like to see the little gardener. 💞 Ros & Jackson


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Looking good. I have two rows left on chart E. :thumbup:


Getting close to finishing, then. looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ok, caught up. It's another beautiful morning here so it's the garden for me again today. My little front patch is being taken over by crocosmia so I'll tackle that and then harvest the last potato bag and maybe trim the box balls - if my back is behaving

Have a good day/evening/sleep everyone.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Karen, those are a great colour. Sounds delicious!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I have done quite a bit of barter in my time. Even at the Farmer's Market yesterday people were doing barter.
> 
> Norma--what is a strimmer?


It is a hand held motorised grass cutter. I am sure you know it by a different name, brushcutter but with a line not teeth?
http://www.honda.co.uk/lawn-and-garden/products/brushcutters.html?gclid=CJXw2eekhcgCFSLnwgod-rgHiA


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, that is a lot of stitches :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

LE is beautiful Melanie :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ros, he is a cute little garderner. Lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Ok, caught up. It's another beautiful morning here so it's the garden for me again today. My little front patch is being taken over by crocosmia so I'll tackle that and then harvest the last potato bag and maybe trim the box balls - if my back is behaving
> 
> Have a good day/evening/sleep everyone.


I hope it holds up!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Think we call it a weed whacker. 
Sue


Normaedern said:


> It is a hand held motorised grass cutter. I am sure you know it by a different name, brushcutter but with a line not teeth?
> http://www.honda.co.uk/lawn-and-garden/products/brushcutters.html?gclid=CJXw2eekhcgCFSLnwgod-rgHiA


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great, Jane. Any pics?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Regardless of the colour showing, the knitting is revealing the lovely texture.
> I just finished Chart D.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking good, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> LE update. Charts 1 and 2 complete and 4 rows of chart A. I apologise for the quality of the photo; I'll try for a better one when I'm further on. The colour is nothing like. The shade is called dark rose, though I'm not sure about that either, but the photo has come out far too much like sugar pink.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Think we call it a weed whacker.
> Sue


Thank you, Sue :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tricia. I thought my DH was buying it at Walmart.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> I have heard LipoFlavenoid is supposed to help but I haven't been able find it here, not even in the local health food store. I haven't seen it in the health food / vitamin supply catalogs either.
> 
> Hugs and wishing you luck. Sending prayers.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda. Nice pattern. I bought some gradient a few months ago, but not enough yardage for this pattern.

Sue


linda09 said:


> I have found a pattern for the gradient I bought.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stormy-monday
> 
> Not free though. I can't remember who recommended the gradients group on Ravelry - was it you, Chris? Thank you for the info - the projects are amazing and now I want to investigate gradients further.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ditto from me.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Love your LE, Melanie. It's looking great!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great, Norma. I didn't get to do any knitting yesterday. Our company will be here now until tomorrow rather than today as originally planned. Everybody made it yesterday as expected except for one DGD. We finished up with loads of food left over, so sent some home with a couple of the girls. Christian deidn't spend the night as he had come in with his mother and had to go back. He will come back this afternoon with his car. Amy will be back to spend the night here as she has two doctor appointments here tomorrow. It just seems like all go. It would be nice to be able to do a little knitting for relaxation. Hopefully, I will get back to LE tomorrow. I am anxious to see how the next chart looks.

Sue



Normaedern said:


> Looking good. I have two rows left on chart E. :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, your mini Gansey is coming along nicely.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, you certainly had a marathon session binding off Cinnamon Grace.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Good morning, Jackson! 

Julie, I have bookmarked the zig zag wave. I did love that on your cuffs. 

Tanya, something just sank in. Did you say 6 hours for the edging and picots? You are very focused. I think I would have gone slightly nuts.

I had a bit of a tango with some mis-knit cables last night. But I got it straightened out. I have one row, then bind off and my back will be done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, you sound as though you have had a lovely evening! It is good to get together :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Great, Norma. I didn't get to do any knitting yesterday. Our company will be here now until tomorrow rather than today as originally planned. Everybody made it yesterday as expected except for one DGD. We finished up with loads of food left over, so sent some home with a couple of the girls. Christian deidn't spend the night as he had come in with his mother and had to go back. He will come back this afternoon with his car. Amy will be back to spend the night here as she has two doctor appointments here tomorrow. It just seems like all go. It would be nice to be able to do a little knitting for relaxation. Hopefully, I will get back to LE tomorrow. I am anxious to see how the next chart looks.
> 
> Sue


You could teach them to knit and you would have one heck of a knitting circle


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Think we call it a weed whacker.
> Sue


We know them as 'weed eaters', they use a different term in Australia, which is escaping me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Good morning, Jackson!
> 
> *Julie, I have bookmarked the zig zag wave. I did love that on your cuffs. *
> 
> ...


Is it too late to suggest you leave the stitches live on a thread or stitch holder? and do the more traditional 3 needle bind off, when you have the front completed?
Bookmarking is such a useful tool!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice carrots Karen. Bet they were yummy!

Jane, That is some job you do of organizing. I just have everything lumped together now in the library and just go through and drool every now and then  

Thanks for all your kind comments on my little Gansey sampler. I am learning so much. Onto the front today, I hope.

Oh my Tanya. That is great determination to finish that edging all in one sitting. I bet it is beautiful. It would be hard for me to let go of it and sell! Glad the yarn worked out too.

Melanie, great going on your LE. I think it is a great idea to use life lines for peace of mind- and hopefully you won't have to use them!

Sweet picture of busy Jackson.  Thanks for sharing Ros.

Julie, thanks for the explanation of the shoulder strap and the zig zag chart.

Enjoy your day in the garden Linda. I just put out some mums and pansies.
The rabbits, or maybe squirrels are enjoying my lettuce and radishes and last night they got into the broccoli!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am sure that is a relief.
> Looking forward to pics.


As soon as I can figure out why the compute won't upload pics to KP. Admin suggested downsizing the pics but the MAC IPhoto program does not seem to have a resize feature. Duh!!!!
And cannot figure out how to copy the pic directly or create a download link for it. Too annoying.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is a hand held motorised grass cutter. I am sure you know it by a different name, brushcutter but with a line not teeth?
> http://www.honda.co.uk/lawn-and-garden/products/brushcutters.html?gclid=CJXw2eekhcgCFSLnwgod-rgHiA


Ah, we call them edge trimmers or power trimmers. That little 's' is the culprit of understanding. LOL.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, that is a lot of stitches :thumbdown:


It is midmorning and still feel like I am reeling from that marathon yesterday particularly with the edge stitches. And running a marathon is exactly what it felt like. Trying to rev up the creative juices for the second edging but looking for a different pattern. Am thinking of crochet. At least there is no bind off.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Think we call it a weed whacker.
> Sue


It is called that too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Good morning, Jackson!
> 
> Julie, I have bookmarked the zig zag wave. I did love that on your cuffs.
> 
> ...


Yes, it was about 6 hours. Began the last 2 rows about 6 PM I think and finished at midnite. Took some short breaks along the way but was really pushing it. I think it is backwards but I'll be d.....d it I frog it! I also knot most of the morning finishing the main body of this scarf/shawlette. Got virtually nothing else done yesterday.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> :thumbup: It is a really absorbing knit, I'm finding.


Me, too. I am tempting myself with the thought of casting on another - in a light colour - despite the fact that I had made a decision a while ago to no longer repeat a pattern because there are so many lovelies that I want to do.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Cynara shawl that I test knit for Dee a few months ago. I just got it back from her this morning so now I can post a couple of pics. Offhand, I can't remember how much yarn I used, but this was a KnitPicks tonal yarn. I think the colourway was Pond.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Nice carrots Karen. Bet they were yummy!
> 
> Jane, That is some job you do of organizing. I just have everything lumped together now in the library and just go through and drool every now and then
> 
> ...


ooops hit send too quickly, that is good that you were able to follow what I said.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too. I am tempting myself with the thought of casting on another - in a light colour - despite the fact that I had made a decision a while ago to no longer repeat a pattern because there are so many lovelies that I want to do.


This LE seems to have really captured everyone who is doing the pattern. Am anxious to see the rest of it.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Y'all are making such lovelies! Caryn, love your wee tiny Gansey!

Julie, I have given up. I have the Knitting Gansey book on order at the library, but don't know how long it will take to get here. My brain is simply not comprehending this sweater at all, so will have to wait for the book to hold my hand through it.

Finished two charity winter scarves this morning. This afternoon will be spent blocking those and some doilies. Then it is back to knitting mitts and lace. 

Have a beautiful day, everyone!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Great, Jane. Any pics?


Coming up. I couldn't take one when I finished because I ran out of good light.
I had to wind another ball & lost time with that.
Can anyone tell me what is happening & more importantly how to remedy it:
The last two times that I have used the winder, the yarn has been piling up near the top. 
When I was winding the yarn for Forest, it happened & I tried to adjust it but was wasn't too concerned because the yarn was going to come from the other end. It *did* make a difference though - I kept ending up with snarls & it really slowed my knitting down. Finally I just rewound the ball from the outside in.
It happened again yesterday. I kept changing the angle that the yarn was feeding from but it didn't seem to make much difference. I had about half of it wound when I gave up & just wound it by hand.
Solution please?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Y'all are making such lovelies! Caryn, love your wee tiny Gansey!
> 
> Julie, I have given up. I have the Knitting Gansey book on order at the library, but don't know how long it will take to get here. My brain is simply not comprehending this sweater at all, so will have to wait for the book to hold my hand through it.
> 
> ...


I did wonder Elizabeth, because you had gone quiet- I presumed you were spinning- you will find Brown-Reinsel very helpful, I am sure. It is just a matter of bottom up to the top, with as many live stitches as possible, then pick up around the armhole and top down to the wrist cuff!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tinnitus seems to be common among people who lived through the 60's on, went to rock concerts, or was/is around loud noises without hearing protection - lawn mower, vacuum, loud music, gun fire,loud machine noise. When I hear a car drive by and can hear the "noise" a 1/4 mile away I wonder how those in the car can stand it. If you have to shout around noisy things you need hearing protection. There are some things that are supposed to help. For some it is heredity. Hearing aides won't help the tinnitus (ringing) but with the hearing loss itself. The ringing is an indication of damage to the inner ear or lose of hearing in that ear. Some types of it can be repaired with surgery but not all. I think that is more the ruptured ear drum or other types of damage.
> 
> Did you hear about the recruit who had his ear drum ruptured by his commanding officer shouting so loud? Scary thought. Wonder how many times that happened in the past but wasn't discovered. Wonder how much damage has been done with cotton swabs used to clean the ears.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure where the loud noises came in but I am sure there were plenty. I feel like if I could just relieve the pressure that the ringing would stop  But I don't know about the hearing loss.. most people have me turn the TV up and at work once I am there by myself I turn the music down. Boy its tough getting old..LOL


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No - the most important thing is to note that on row 75 with the central panel, the first section (on the original pattern) has a 6 to indicate the # of consecutive knit stitches when it really should be 5. I knit 6 but then ended up a stitch sort at the end of the row.
> 
> The other was a clarification on reading the orange shaded areas in the cable section of charts D & E: they should be stocking stitch, as already established, but someone misunderstood the key so Mary-Anne fixed the key.


Thank you I thought it had to be something simple since none of you mentioned a problem.. did you tink the row and fix it or did it make a big difference?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Coming up. I couldn't take one when I finished because I ran out of good light.
> I had to wind another ball & lost time with that.
> Can anyone tell me what is happening & more importantly how to remedy it:
> The last two times that I have used the winder, the yarn has been piling up near the top.
> ...


Don't know what brand winder you have, but my experience was dismal. Bought a winder from Knit Picks this past year. It made one decent, but very loosely wound cake. After that the next 2 or 3 were something like what you describe. They were a mess. Called Knit Picks and they suggested I play with the tension which may have been too loose. So did that and the ball winding began okay and then climbed up over the top. Called to report this problem and they agreed to refund my money and didn't even want the fool thing back. So I am on a negative path for these things.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ronie, don't forget to start your gussets, *before* you reach the length you would like for the body below the sleeve/armhole. A lot of designs have a pattern starting at the yoke, but Teddy may be too small/short for that.


thanks you Julie I have the row marked where I need to start... Yes teddy is too small for it to be just on the yoke. I have a good start to it and will be getting to it again soon.. we just got home after having a wonderful evening


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Reading up on the gainsays, I think the shoulder strap is what we tend to call a Saddle Shoulder. This may feel more familiar to some of you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue your shawl is beautiful! I'm glad you were able to finish it up 

Linda I love it .. your yarn is perfect for this.. it shows the stitches beautifully .. I like pink..  and Red 

Caryn that looks great! and small a nice sample project to start with


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> thanks you Julie I have the row marked where I need to start... Yes teddy is too small for it to be just on the yoke. I have a good start to it and will be getting to it again soon.. we just got home after having a wonderful evening


That is wonderful that you had a great time, Ronie!
He is going to be such a well dressed Teddy in his Gansey.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

it looks great Melanie!! I put a lifeline right before my last Purl row so that when I start the next patterned row in the next chart I don't have to fight the lifeline  if the chart in long then I use more than one.. 

Ros thanks for our Jackson fix!! LOL he is so cute with those chubby little hands  Very thoughtful on taking care of those plants


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I would point out again that the secret of the true Gansey is as little sewing as possible- more accurately none at all but the darning in of the ends.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This LE seems to have really captured everyone who is doing the pattern. Am anxious to see the rest of it.


It is because it is constantly changing. There isn't a over all pattern that repeats for days on end.. and the charts are short enough so that you could (me) get one done in a couple of days some probably in a evening... LOL

Jane it sounds like your yarn is not feeding right.. it could need some more/less tension coming from the skein? Or you might need to change the speed you are going. It could be the yarn and not you or your winder...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well we made it home... it was so much fun... most of the company my hubby works for gravitated to our room.. we were all out on the deck  we had a great view of the band and the bridge.. it was perfect.. I hope my pictures turned out ok.. if not I will get one off the facebook page.. or from someone.. my battery was dying  It is because I made a video of the view like a dummy.. not thinking about the drain on the battery... I plugged it in and I have high hopes.. LOL


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wish I could help Jane but I am my own swift and ball winder  I sit on the couch (or floor) with my knees up and the hank over them, then wind by hand. If I was winding more than a ball or two a month I would invest in a winder and a swift. I did wind ball #2 this morning for LE (LYS did first ball). Probably the fastest winding I have done so far - only 263 yards and the yarn doesn't stick to itself. Those 800 plus yard lace weight hanks can take me 40 minutes to wind, lol.

I have done up to row 87 and will need to join the second ball on the next row. Not sure how it will work out as this yarn is slippery. No chance of a Russian or similar join as the yarn is viscose. I will probably do the weave as I go thing. Hoping the join will be in the center cable section as I can weave back and forth on the following rows. 

I must put this thing down and get something else done, like mop the kitchen floor, finish the laundry, maybe clean one of the bathrooms, lol.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well we made it home... it was so much fun... most of the company my hubby works for gravitated to our room.. we were all out on the deck  we had a great view of the band and the bridge.. it was perfect.. I hope my pictures turned out ok.. if not I will get one off the facebook page.. or from someone.. my battery was dying  It is because I made a video of the view like a dummy.. not thinking about the drain on the battery... I plugged it in and I have high hopes.. LOL


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Glad it was a fun time!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello from the Black Hills of South Dakota. Arrived here yesterday afternoon after driving down from Bismarck, ND. Lovely weather and saw lots of beautiful scenery. Went through Sturgis and Deadwood before arriving in Rapid City around dinnertime. We are in love with the beauty we have found here in the Black Hills. Today we are off to see Mt. Rushmore and the Crazy Horse Memorial and tour around the Black Hills some more and maybe go over to the Badlands. Tomorrow we'll drive across the state and stay in Sioux Falls, SD, before heading down to Omaha, Nebraska, on Tuesday. We'll visit with DH's relatives on Wednesday before heading back up to Minnesota to see his aunt and uncle in Brainerd once more for a day and a half before we have to drive back down to Minneapolis on Saturday afternoon. We're going to try to go to the Mall of America that evening since it's right near the airport. Have gotten very little knitting accomplished but I'm okay with that. It will all get finished eventually. Any knitting I have gotten done has been on Elizabeth's Glacier MKAL. It's a fun knit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well we made it home... it was so much fun... most of the company my hubby works for gravitated to our room.. we were all out on the deck  we had a great view of the band and the bridge.. it was perfect.. I hope my pictures turned out ok.. if not I will get one off the facebook page.. or from someone.. my battery was dying  It is because I made a video of the view like a dummy.. not thinking about the drain on the battery... I plugged it in and I have high hopes.. LOL


Sounds like a lot of fun, Ronie. Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... did you tink the row and fix it or did it make a big difference?


I went back & fixed it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hello from the Black Hills of South Dakota. Arrived here yesterday afternoon after driving down from Bismarck, ND. Lovely weather and saw lots of beautiful scenery. Went through Sturgis and Deadwood before arriving in Rapid City around dinnertime. We are in love with the beauty we have found here in the Black Hills. Today we are off to see Mt. Rushmore and the Crazy Horse Memorial and tour around the Black Hills some more and maybe go over to the Badlands. Tomorrow we'll drive across the state and stay in Sioux Falls, SD, before heading down to Omaha, Nebraska, on Tuesday. We'll visit with DH's relatives on Wednesday before heading back up to Minnesota to see his aunt and uncle in Brainerd once more for a day and a half before we have to drive back down to Minneapolis on Saturday afternoon. We're going to try to go to the Mall of America that evening since it's right near the airport. Have gotten very little knitting accomplished but I'm okay with that. It will all get finished eventually. Any knitting I have gotten done has been on Elizabeth's Glacier MKAL. It's a fun knit.


And if you had been knitting you could not have enjoyed the scenery!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Don't know what brand winder you have...


It's an old one - but was very rarely used - perhaps never. I can't even see a manufacture's name on the box.


> they suggested I play with the tension...


Kind of what I was doing while feeding the yarn. Oh, well...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane it sounds like your yarn is not feeding right.. it could need some more/less tension coming from the skein? Or you might need to change the speed you are going. It could be the yarn and not you or your winder...


Perhaps if the tension were tighter? Doesn't really make sense but I could try that - since I already tried it by lessening the tension. I have also varied the speed.
Pretty sure that it's the winder - couldn't be me.
;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Wish I could help Jane but I am my own swift and ball winder


I always wound my own as well - wrapped around my feet which were propped on the coffee table. I was much slower than you, though - would lose hours at it. Since I had the winder there, I thought that I would go for it. I arranged for the swift to be a Christmas gift when KnitPicks had a sale on.


> ...will need to join the second ball on the next row. ...I will probably do the weave as I go thing...


I always knit 3-4 stitches with the 2 strands held together. I don't trust splices or knots - especially since the latter might not want to hide when it come times to block.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free Pattern Until 9/22/15 
Gradient Cable Afghan by Noelle Stiles
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gradient-cable-afghan

Swimming Upstream by Allison Janocha
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swimming-upstream

Certainly doesnt look crocheted!
Hugs and Kisses Jacket by Kim Guzman
http://crochetkim.com/freepatterns/hugs-and-kisses-jacket/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my LE at the end of Chart D.
Also a couple of pics of Tango - one with him using one of his stuffed toys as a pillow & the other in what I referred to before as his "demure pose." Someone said that she'd like to see it. Nighttime photos so not the best. I am surprised that he stayed put for me to take them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I always knit 3-4 stitches with the 2 strands held together. I don't trust splices or knots - especially since the latter might not want to hide when it come times to block.


Especially with lace- re knots, NOT a good look.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my LE at the end of Chart D.
> Also a couple of pics of Tango - one with him using one of his stuffed toys as a pillow & the other in what I referred to before as his "demure pose." Someone said that she'd like to see it. Nighttime photos so not the best. I am surprised that he stayed put for me to take them.


Tango is a very characterful dog, how old is he, again? Jane?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tango is a very characterful dog, how old is he, again? Jane?


He really is quite a character!
He will be 12 in February.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought that I would give you an idea of what I plan for my database - started with shawls - you might have guessed. If I decide that I want more detail, I might have to switch to a landscape format. Hopefully, I can manage to add a couple a day. Might get it finished before I am 80.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> He really is quite a character!
> He will be 12 in February.


So in dog years he is quite an elderly gentleman. I am hoping for at least ten more years with my Ringo.
Have you mentioned his state of health lately- I don't recall reading about it- I thought he might have been up for a very expensive procedure?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Ah, we call them edge trimmers or power trimmers. That little 's' is the culprit of understanding. LOL.


 :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that I would give you an idea of what I plan for my database - started with shawls - you might have guessed. If I decide that I want more detail, I might have to switch to a landscape format. Hopefully, I can manage to add a couple a day. Might get it finished before I am 80.


How beautifully organised you are Jane- I gave up ages ago on trying to keep track of all the designs you find- I need to be practical myself, will be working Ganseys for some time. But may be working this Kim Hargreaves jacket for the second time, possibly for my friend Ann, in Sydney.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Have you mentioned his state of health lately- I don't recall reading about it- I thought he might have been up for a very expensive procedure?


The day that it was scheduled was about a week after he started on a new series of drugs & he responded really well so we decided to hold off on the biopsy - which would have cost me over $600.
In the couple of weeks that followed, though, he wasn't showing the same improvement - not too bad but not himself & up & down from one day to the next. When I went back to the vet last week, he put him on another dose & I am afraid to say it for fear that I'll jinx it, but he is so much like his old self: interested in everything that is going on, being really insistent when he realizes that he is going or a walk, being frisky...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, it sounds as though you had a wonderful evening. Fingers crossed for the photos :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Double post. How did that happen?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How beautifully organised you are Jane...


I'd qualify that as "trying to be organized."


> may be working this Kim Hargreaves jacket for the second time, possibly for my friend Ann, in Sydney.


Oooh - nice! Lucky friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The day that it was scheduled was about a week after he started on a new series of drugs & he responded really well so we decided to hold off on the biopsy - which would have cost me over $600.
> In the couple of weeks that followed, though, he wasn't showing the same improvement - not too bad but not himself & up & down from one day to the next. When I went back to the vet last week, he put him on another dose & I am afraid to say it for fear that I'll jinx it, but he is so much like his old self: interested in everything that is going on, being really insistent when he realizes that he is going or a walk, being frisky...


It has been a bit of a roller coaster with him, in the last months. I do hope the improvement holds!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Pam it is good to hear from you. Do have a good time. It sounds great.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oooh - nice! Lucky friend.


 :thumbup: I count it as one of the most exasperating things I have knitted- the front is not easy, but at least, if she does like it, I have an idea how to tackle the problems.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, LE is lovely. I love Tango's pose


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wow, that is very impressive organization, Jane :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> How beautifully organised you are Jane- I gave up ages ago on trying to keep track of all the designs you find- I need to be practical myself, will be working Ganseys for some time. But may be working this Kim Hargreaves jacket for the second time, possibly for my friend Ann, in Sydney.


Love the jacket :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Love the jacket :thumbup:


It is quite an amazing piece of design- three shapings going on up the front, without there being any apparent synchronisation. and when I got to the lapels I really had to improvise, the instructions were VERY hard to follow!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I do hope the improvement holds!


Me, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, LE is lovely. I love Tango's pose


Thank you, Norma


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Wow, that is very impressive organization, Jane :thumbup:


Well, don't be too impressed. Ask me again in a month & see how far I've gotten.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I have an idea how to tackle the problems.


Forewarned is forearmed.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I did wonder Elizabeth, because you had gone quiet- I presumed you were spinning- you will find Brown-Reinsel very helpful, I am sure. It is just a matter of bottom up to the top, with as many live stitches as possible, then pick up around the armhole and top down to the wrist cuff!


I understand that part. I just can't get the details - and with a Gansey, it is all about the details. Seam stitch that isn't a seam, when/where to start the underarm gusset, when to start the steek for the neckline, etc., etc., etc. I would like to do one that is correct in all the elements and I am just not able to do that without some visuals; hence, the book. I will make her little sample sweater and I am sure it will help a lot. I appreciate all your knowledge and help with this. I have wanted to make a Gansey for ages and I thoroughly have enjoyed watching you make yours.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Boy its tough getting old..LOL


Getting old is not for sissies!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> How beautifully organised you are Jane- I gave up ages ago on trying to keep track of all the designs you find- I need to be practical myself, will be working Ganseys for some time. But may be working this Kim Hargreaves jacket for the second time, possibly for my friend Ann, in Sydney.


Julie, that sweater is lovely! Kim Hargreaves is my favorite designer. Such classic shapes with details!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Hello from the Black Hills of South Dakota.


Sounds as if you are having quite a lovely time, Pam.

Jane, so glad to hear that Tango is more like his old self.

Julie, I, also, love the jacket. 

The back of my gansey is done and on thread. The front is started. 

Julie, can you give me a percentage on where the gusset should start in relation to the inches from ribbing to shoulder?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...The back of my gansey is done and on thread. The front is started. ...


Way to go, Bev! Looking great.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I hope it holds up!


It did. I was sensible for once.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That's looking good, Linda.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue.
Chart A done. Getting more and more interesting.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Enjoy your day in the garden Linda. I just put out some mums and pansies.
> The rabbits, or maybe squirrels are enjoying my lettuce and radishes and last night they got into the broccoli!!


 :thumbdown:

But had to smile too - made me think of Mr Mcgregor's garden


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Y'all are making such lovelies! Caryn, love your wee tiny Gansey!
> 
> Julie, I have given up. I have the Knitting Gansey book on order at the library, but don't know how long it will take to get here. My brain is simply not comprehending this sweater at all, so will have to wait for the book to hold my hand through it.
> 
> ...


You will find the book very helpful as it really does go step by step into the actual structure of each part. 
Sure sounds like you had fun doing lots of other projects while you are waiting!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Don't know what brand winder you have, but my experience was dismal. Bought a winder from Knit Picks this past year. It made one decent, but very loosely wound cake. After that the next 2 or 3 were something like what you describe. They were a mess. Called Knit Picks and they suggested I play with the tension which may have been too loose. So did that and the ball winding began okay and then climbed up over the top. Called to report this problem and they agreed to refund my money and didn't even want the fool thing back. So I am on a negative path for these things.


Interesting. I was going to ask for one of these for Christmas. I still use my knees, but it sure does take a long time. What do you use now, Tanya?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me, too. I am tempting myself with the thought of casting on another - in a light colour - despite the fact that I had made a decision a while ago to no longer repeat a pattern because there are so many lovelies that I want to do.


Some patterns deserve to be made again and this is different from any of my others soooo it will be made again. I fancy a nice rich purple or burgundy.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well we made it home... it was so much fun... most of the company my hubby works for gravitated to our room.. we were all out on the deck  we had a great view of the band and the bridge.. it was perfect.. I hope my pictures turned out ok.. if


Glad you had a good time and good weather. Hope we get to see the pictures!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

linda09 said:


> :thumbdown:
> 
> But had to smile too - made me think of Mr Mcgregor's garden


I should probably stand out there with a shovel to chase them away


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hello from the Black Hills of South Dakota. Arrived here yesterday afternoon after driving down from Bismarck, ND. Lovely weather and saw lots of beautiful scenery. Went through Sturgis and Deadwood before arriving in Rapid City around dinnertime. We are in love with the beauty we have found here in the Black Hills. Today we are off to see Mt. Rushmore and the Crazy Horse Memorial and tour around the Black Hills some more and maybe go over to the Badlands. Tomorrow we'll drive across the state and stay in Sioux Falls, SD, before heading down to Omaha, Nebraska, on Tuesday. We'll visit with DH's relatives on Wednesday before heading back up to Minnesota to see his aunt and uncle in Brainerd once more for a day and a half before we have to drive back down to Minneapolis on Saturday afternoon. We're going to try to go to the Mall of America that evening since it's right near the airport. Have gotten very little knitting accomplished but I'm okay with that. It will all get finished eventually. Any knitting I have gotten done has been on Elizabeth's Glacier MKAL. It's a fun knit.


WHat a grand trip Pam. Hope you are taking lots of pictures too. I would love to see that part of the country.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Sue your shawl is beautiful! I'm glad you were able to finish it up
> 
> Linda I love it .. your yarn is perfect for this.. it shows the stitches beautifully .. I like pink..  and Red
> 
> Caryn that looks great! and small a nice sample project to start with


Thanks, Ronie.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane. It sure is fun.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I always knit 3-4 stitches with the 2 strands held together. I don't trust splices or knots - especially since the latter might not want to hide when it come times to block.


That is what I do as well. I have tried the knots, but have never been able to get them so they do not leave a bump. Plus, it takes me forever to do them!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba
I must put this thing down and get something else done said:


> Is that REALLY necessary?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my LE at the end of Chart D.
> Also a couple of pics of Tango - one with him using one of his stuffed toys as a pillow & the other in what I referred to before as his "demure pose." Someone said that she'd like to see it. Nighttime photos so not the best. I am surprised that he stayed put for me to take them.


Aww. Tango is looking so relaxed. And your LE is growing! looking super.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Hello from the Black Hills of South Dakota. Arrived here yesterday afternoon after driving down from Bismarck, ND. Lovely weather and saw lots of beautiful scenery. Went through Sturgis and Deadwood before arriving in Rapid City around dinnertime. We are in love with the beauty we have found here in the Black Hills. Today we are off to see Mt. Rushmore and the Crazy Horse Memorial and tour around the Black Hills some more and maybe go over to the Badlands. Tomorrow we'll drive across the state and stay in Sioux Falls, SD, before heading down to Omaha, Nebraska, on Tuesday. We'll visit with DH's relatives on Wednesday before heading back up to Minnesota to see his aunt and uncle in Brainerd once more for a day and a half before we have to drive back down to Minneapolis on Saturday afternoon. We're going to try to go to the Mall of America that evening since it's right near the airport. Have gotten very little knitting accomplished but I'm okay with that. It will all get finished eventually. Any knitting I have gotten done has been on Elizabeth's Glacier MKAL. It's a fun knit.


Sounds like a wonderful trip.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How beautifully organised you are Jane- I gave up ages ago on trying to keep track of all the designs you find- I need to be practical myself, will be working Ganseys for some time. But may be working this Kim Hargreaves jacket for the second time, possibly for my friend Ann, in Sydney.


That is a gorgeous jacket Julie. How nice of you to make that for a friend!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> The back of my gansey is done and on thread. The front is started.
> 
> Julie, can you give me a percentage on where the gusset should start in relation to the inches from ribbing to shoulder?


Great going Bev! What a beautiful design on that.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my LE at the end of Chart D.
> Also a couple of pics of Tango - one with him using one of his stuffed toys as a pillow & the other in what I referred to before as his "demure pose." Someone said that she'd like to see it. Nighttime photos so not the best. I am surprised that he stayed put for me to take them.


Isn't he cute? Love your LE - all that lovely texture and movement.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it was a good evening.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, you sound as though you have had a lovely evening! It is good to get together :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad you got those musk it cables straightened out.
Sue


eshlemania said:


> Good morning, Jackson!
> 
> Julie, I have bookmarked the zig zag wave. I did love that on your cuffs.
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that I would give you an idea of what I plan for my database - started with shawls - you might have guessed. If I decide that I want more detail, I might have to switch to a landscape format. Hopefully, I can manage to add a couple a day. Might get it finished before I am 80.


Oh goodness, it would take me until I'm 80 to get that far but good for you, Jane.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The day that it was scheduled was about a week after he started on a new series of drugs & he responded really well so we decided to hold off on the biopsy - which would have cost me over $600.
> In the couple of weeks that followed, though, he wasn't showing the same improvement - not too bad but not himself & up & down from one day to the next. When I went back to the vet last week, he put him on another dose & I am afraid to say it for fear that I'll jinx it, but he is so much like his old self: interested in everything that is going on, being really insistent when he realizes that he is going or a walk, being frisky...


Everything crossed that it continues.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Way to go, Bev! Looking great.


Ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I understand that part. I just can't get the details - and with a Gansey, it is all about the details. Seam stitch that isn't a seam, when/where to start the underarm gusset, when to start the steek for the neckline, etc., etc., etc. I would like to do one that is correct in all the elements and I am just not able to do that without some visuals; hence, the book. I will make her little sample sweater and I am sure it will help a lot. I appreciate all your knowledge and help with this. I have wanted to make a Gansey for ages and I thoroughly have enjoyed watching you make yours.


Point made!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Well, don't be too impressed. Ask me again in a month & see how far I've gotten.


OK


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Would be nice, but not going to happen. My SIL did not get up until almost noon, so we couldn't do anything this morning, so guess what I got to do? That's right. I was able to squeeze in some knitting. We went to the local museum this afternoon, then my DH and our company went along to the Battlefield park, whilst I came home so I could see about dinner.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> You could teach them to knit and you would have one heck of a knitting circle


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Julie, that sweater is lovely! Kim Hargreaves is my favorite designer. Such classic shapes with details!


And mostly very definitely NOT for a beginner knitter! Some would be okay, I guess, but it would depend so much on that person's instinctive abilities. Either that or maybe the instructions could be clearer!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I love the gansey :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Isn't it great, such a fun knit with all those different stitch patterns.

Sue


linda09 said:


> :thumbup: It is a really absorbing knit, I'm finding.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished Chart E of LE. The end is getting closer.

Sue


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> The back of my gansey is done and on thread. The front is started.


This looks great, Bev!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sounds as if you are having quite a lovely time, Pam.
> 
> Jane, so glad to hear that Tango is more like his old self.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev! you want to end up with a diamond shape, maybe two to two and a half inches each side. Can you jog my memory what size you are knitting- It is for a child? Check back to the photos I posted on page one, To be honest I usually do it by eye.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is a gorgeous jacket Julie. How nice of you to make that for a friend!


It will be for some recompense- Ann has spoken of buying a knitting machine for me- not sure about that one.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> To be honest I usually do it by eye.


I am in awe, Julie! I can 'wing it' with most knitting, but not sweaters. Give me explicit directions and I am okay, but figuring it out? Not happening here. LOL! You are truly awesome to be making these Ganseys! Truly!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Chart E of LE. The end is getting closer.
> 
> Sue


I have said it before, it is so complex.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Jane, love the Tango pics and am so glad he is doing better. Fingers crossed for continuing on the mend!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am in awe, Julie! I can 'wing it' with most knitting, but not sweaters. Give me explicit directions and I am okay, but figuring it out? Not happening here. LOL! You are truly awesome to be making these Ganseys! Truly!


I guess I should thank my Mum, because my second major project at 15 (after the baby bootees at 12) was a Fisherman's rib sweater. Took a lot of months, my brother bet me ten Pounds (the currency here at the time, I won, but Mum said he didn't have to pay).


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sue ...The pattern for gradient yarn is lovely .I also like the gradients .
Hope you are not tiring yourself with too many jobs concerning visitors .
Bev and Caryn ....brave souls attempting the gansey and doing such a great job.
Ros..another lovely pic of your star .
Tanya ...patience ,you must have plenty to cope with those sts .
Ronie ...look forward to seeing the pics and so pleased you had a good time .
Linda ...hope the gardening went well .I like the pink .
Mel...surely you are not serious about the cleaning when you have knitting to do .Get your priorities right !
Pam..sounds a wonderful trip. Reminds me of the song Black Hills of Dakota .Am I showing my age here ?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Chart E of LE. The end is getting closer.
> 
> Sue


It looks great - so nice to see close up what I'm working towards.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Pressed send in error .
Julie ...I am not sure if I would want a machine .Had a simple one a long time ago and gave it away .What would happen to your Ganseys ? 
Norma ...tell me about the design you did please .
Jane ..lovely to see your baby and hope the improvement continues .The vets certainly know how to charge .Met an American vet on holiday and he was laughing about the prices he charges .He should have been ashamed as opposed to proud .your listing of the patterns is good and the only drawback is it is eating into your knitting time .The LE is looking most attractive. 
Still not grasped all the real names and apologies for missing anyone .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Really it is not that bad. I think I have done more complicated ones. I think the pattern is well written. I am glad that it is in fingering weight as I found the Nupps much easier than in a lace weight. I am enjoying so much seeing it develop. I am in awe of someone designing something with so many different elements. I can't even imagine how one would begin.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I have said it before, it is so complex.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Black Hills of Dakota ....Film Calamity Jane released in 1953 .Now realise that most of you would not have been aware of it .I could sing the tune but not sure of all the words .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Aww. Tango is looking so relaxed. And your LE is growing! looking super.


Thank you, Caryn


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Isn't he cute? Love your LE - all that lovely texture and movement.


Thank you, Linda


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Everything crossed that it continues.


Thank you - less chipper today when it came time to walk, though :-(


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Chart E of LE. The end is getting closer.


I told you that you'd leave us behind. Just a short section left to go.
Where would you think I could put beads?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Jane, love the Tango pics and am so glad he is doing better. Fingers crossed for continuing on the mend!


Thank you, Elizabeth


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Pressed send in error .
> Julie ...I am not sure if I would want a machine .Had a simple one a long time ago and gave it away .What would happen to your Ganseys ?
> Norma ...tell me about the design you did please .
> Jane ..lovely to see your baby and hope the improvement continues .The vets certainly know how to charge .Met an American vet on holiday and he was laughing about the prices he charges .He should have been ashamed as opposed to proud .your listing of the patterns is good and the only drawback is it is eating into your knitting time .The LE is looking most attractive.
> Still not grasped all the real names and apologies for missing anyone .


There is a very real problem, here , Ann, because our climate is so humid, they rust so easily. Nowadays I am much more of a hand knitter. I have had 3 in the past, but none with me now. It is quite something putting all the given names to the User names- takes time!

Just had breakfast at 10-30, ready for a nap- life has been a little stressful this last month- thank goodness for our 'therapy sticks'.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

annweb said:


> ...Jane ..lovely to see your baby and hope the improvement continues ....The LE is looking most attractive.


Thank you, Ann


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Really it is not that bad. I think I have done more complicated ones. I think the pattern is well written. I am glad that it is in fingering weight as I found the Nupps much easier than in a lace weight. I am enjoying so much seeing it develop. I am in awe of someone designing something with so many different elements. I can't even imagine how one would begin.
> 
> Sue


But you are far more experienced a lace knitter than am I!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I am in awe of someone designing something with so many different elements. ...


I second that.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hmm, Julie makes Ganseys 'on the fly' but thinks LE is rather complicated. While there is a lot going on in the LE the pattern is well written, and it is written (charted actually). With a sweater (jumper) I am with Elizabeth - give me specific directions. I am learning watching the Ganseys develop though.

Glad Tango is doing well.  <3

Superb Sue! I love how your central cable came out. The start of mine looks loose in the middle but hopefully I'll be able to block the center one to pop better. 

Enjoy your road trip Pam!

My team won today, yippee!! But the game was a high scoring one so I have 72 rows to knit (scoreboard cowl). Yowsie! 

The power went off twice today. Seems to be happening way too often lately. Grrr. I am going to start noting the dates and times so I can send notice to the power company. I live in suburbia - power supply should not be an issue.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I second that.


 :thumbup:

Was it you that found this pattern? Thanks


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Is that REALLY necessary?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks, Caryn. It is a simple design, easy to do, but I really like it.

Thanks, Linda.  It's been fun.

Thanks, Norma. I do too. 

Thanks, Elizabeth. I am sure you will do a gansey too.

Thanks, Ann. It's very much a lot of fun. 

Sue, your LF is coming along nicely.

Julie, my gansey is for a child. I will check your pictures and eyeball it. Thanks. 

I also am trying to do 1 or 2 rows of my Star Wars DK cowl. Hopefully, I will soon be along far enough to take a picture.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane thanks for the update on the LE.. and I love how you are arranging your patterns.. I think you have just the right amount of information to let you know if you can use your stash or have to buy new yarn 

Julie I love that Jacket!!! and an update on my Gansey is I am at the point where I start my sleeves.. I don't know if I will do 2 at a time or just pick up stitches and knit it in the round with a faux seam down the inside. I am thinking that would be easiest.. although they can't be more than 3 inches long..LOL I have the front and back and yoke done and he looks very cute in it.. I think I might get the rest done tonight! I want to move forward with my LE... but got so involved with the Gansey..LOL


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Can't wait to see pictures of your gansey, Ronie!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I understand that part. I just can't get the details - and with a Gansey, it is all about the details. Seam stitch that isn't a seam, when/where to start the underarm gusset, when to start the steek for the neckline, etc., etc., etc. I would like to do one that is correct in all the elements and I am just not able to do that without some visuals; hence, the book. I will make her little sample sweater and I am sure it will help a lot. I appreciate all your knowledge and help with this. I have wanted to make a Gansey for ages and I thoroughly have enjoyed watching you make yours.


I'm the same way.. I don't have the book and very little time to go to the Library which they tucked back into a part of town that is not easily accessible or where you think of it when out and about.. I am not sure why they did this.. maybe they plan on developing that area but for now it is about a mile out of town with nothing around it..LOL I did find a chart for the design part though so I thought I'd just jump in and glean the information as it became available here


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Chart E of LE. The end is getting closer.
> 
> Sue


Well I guess you did get some knitting done!!! Love those cables. very beautifully knit - it does boggle the mind how someone can put together these designs.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> I am in awe, Julie! I can 'wing it' with most knitting, but not sweaters. Give me explicit directions and I am okay, but figuring it out? Not happening here. LOL! You are truly awesome to be making these Ganseys! Truly!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hmm, Julie makes Ganseys 'on the fly' but thinks LE is rather complicated. While there is a lot going on in the LE the pattern is well written, and it is written (charted actually). With a sweater (jumper) I am with Elizabeth - give me specific directions. I am learning watching the Ganseys develop though.
> 
> Glad Tango is doing well.  <3
> 
> ...


Hurray for your winning team. That is quite a high score for a football game. 
I think the power company should give a refund every time the power goes off when it isn't for a weather related thing.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Have a great time Pam!! I have been to that area as a child I don't really remember a whole lot! 

Sue that is so nice.. I am thrilled to see these in progress pics!! I can't wait to get that far in mine 

Such cute pictures of Tango.. I hope he continues to feel better 

Bev that looks great!! I did mine in the round. I had to do the top part back and forth then I did the back top part back and forth but the most part was done in the round.

We has so many people come to our room and party.. and the band was so loud it all was ok..LOL normally we are very quiet.. a lot of the people my husband works with showed up.. it was a blast... and I was so glad that I didn't have to drive anywhere.. 

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane thanks for the update on the LE.. and I love how you are arranging your patterns.. I think you have just the right amount of information to let you know if you can use your stash or have to buy new yarn
> 
> Julie I love that Jacket!!! and an update on my Gansey is I am at the point where I start my sleeves.. I don't know if I will do 2 at a time or just pick up stitches and knit it in the round with a faux seam down the inside. I am thinking that would be easiest.. although they can't be more than 3 inches long..LOL I have the front and back and yoke done and he looks very cute in it.. I think I might get the rest done tonight! I want to move forward with my LE... but got so involved with the Gansey..LOL


Sounds like you are almost done! Looking forward to seeing your bear all decked out  Wish I had a bear for mine. I might have to go out and buy one


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Was it you that found this pattern? Thanks


Sue got us moving on it.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice pictures Ronie. It is such a pretty bridge. I bet it looks grand all lit up. Your DH looks proud, as well he should!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I got the front done today and one shoulder strap. I tried the second one and somehow got it on backwards and twisted, so I had to frog that one. I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I always knit 3-4 stitches with the 2 strands held together. I don't trust splices or knots - especially since the latter might not want to hide when it come times to block.


I like my yarn swift for the skeins but, as said, gave up on the ball winder and still do my hand. I wind pretty quickly so it is not that big a deal

And like you, prefer to knit a few stitches with the new and old yarn together. If the plies are strong enough I separate them and use 1/2 from one strand and 1/2 front he other strand and knit 5-6 stitches. Then weave in the unused tails for a couple of stitches. Some yarns I find are a bear to finish--cottons and that Homespun I used recently and silks


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, my, Caryn. Your gansey is sooooooo cute!!

Ronie, loved your pictures. You DH looks pumped. He should be. Very cool bridge. Awaiting borrowed pictures. 

Supper and clean up done. Got to get some more things ready to take to DS's apartment tomorrow. They signed a lease on Fri, so we are cleaning it and moving things in.  It is so light and airy. They have great windows and a nice crosswind.  We are moving things whenever we are going in that direction.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my LE at the end of Chart D.
> Also a couple of pics of Tango - one with him using one of his stuffed toys as a pillow & the other in what I referred to before as his "demure pose." Someone said that she'd like to see it. Nighttime photos so not the best. I am surprised that he stayed put for me to take them.


LE looking good and Tango's demure pose is sweet. He does look posed in it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is great Bev!! pretty soon they will be acting like old married folk  

That looks really nice Caryn.. it is a process and a fun one to figure out.. next I'd like to do a larger one.. but with nicer yarn. 

I don't have a problem with my Knit Picks winder.. I do know that sometimes it is the yarn. as with anything sometimes yarn can be a bear to deal with..  

I hope to get some pictures too.. probably after tomorrow.. I looked on the city's face book page and they have not gotten any up yet.. It is Sunday and I am sure she is taking the day off..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

These Ganseys are all looking really good, ladies! You will get it figured out, Elizabeth. They are well worth it! :thumbup:

All of your Lace Eaters are amazing!!! The variety of colors that everyone has chosen are wonderful!

It sounds like you had a full and fun weekend with family, Sue.  Your green shawl is stunning, as always. :thumbup:

Way to go, Tanya! Those two shawls/scarves will make wonderful additions to your table. 

I am so sorry to hear about all of the hearing difficulties some have. Several family members (heredity) wear hearing aids. Situations with lots of background noises are very difficult for them. The hearing aids just are not able to filter sounds like ears are meant to. I feel for you.

Thank you for all of the patterns and ideas. They are beautiful!

Your garden produce looks yummy, Karen! Your soup sounds even tastier. 

It is good to see Jackson caring for his garden, Ros. 

Tango is looking good, Jane. 

What a great weekend for you, too, Ronie! It sounds like a very special project your husband took on.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

My yarn winder is one from Knit Picks. I have to make sure all of the parts are in the right place and that I'm turning the handle in the right direction or I have strange looking balls of yarn also. (I'm sorry I'm not more help, Jane!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hmm, Julie makes Ganseys 'on the fly' but thinks LE is rather complicated. While there is a lot going on in the LE the pattern is well written, and it is written (charted actually). With a sweater (jumper) I am with Elizabeth - give me specific directions. I am learning watching the Ganseys develop though.
> 
> Glad Tango is doing well.  <3
> 
> ...


lol, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks, Caryn. It is a simple design, easy to do, but I really like it.
> 
> ...


I would be increasing every second row, then decreasing every second row, seeing as how it is for a child. For Jean's Gansey I worked the increases and decreases every third row.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane thanks for the update on the LE.. and I love how you are arranging your patterns.. I think you have just the right amount of information to let you know if you can use your stash or have to buy new yarn
> 
> Julie I love that Jacket!!! and an update on my Gansey is I am at the point where I start my sleeves.. I don't know if I will do 2 at a time or just pick up stitches and knit it in the round with a faux seam down the inside. I am thinking that would be easiest.. although they can't be more than 3 inches long..LOL I have the front and back and yoke done and he looks very cute in it.. I think I might get the rest done tonight! I want to move forward with my LE... but got so involved with the Gansey..LOL


Thanks, Ronie. I had been imagining Teddy as rather larger- he must be quite petite! Only one more week of Ganseys- forget who comes next!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that I would give you an idea of what I plan for my database - started with shawls - you might have guessed. If I decide that I want more detail, I might have to switch to a landscape format. Hopefully, I can manage to add a couple a day. Might get it finished before I am 80.


That is an intense file. Looks beautiful but so time consuming and with new patterns to be entered daily?????? Very ambitious of you.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Sue got us moving on it.


Thank you Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie, for the decreasing info.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

dogyarns said:


> Getting old is not for sissies!


I may get older, but will not be getting old.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats to your DH Ronie. He looks good in the photo. It is a lovely bridge and must look quite grand with the new lights. And good work on getting the Gansey almost finished. Your teddy has been bare too long (sorry, could not resist the pun!)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Interesting. I was going to ask for one of these for Christmas. I still use my knees, but it sure does take a long time. What do you use now, Tanya?


It is a very simple, Amish style swift that can be built pretty cheaply. I bought mine from a KP'rs husband who was just beginning to make them. It was too cost efficient not to buy it. The Unbrella ones work well, too but cost a bit more. I find having a swift so much more civilized that using my knees. I still hand wind off the swift. If someone will buy you one, I would get the Umbrella style. I think it more stable.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Ronie. I had been imagining Teddy as rather larger- he must be quite petite! Only one more week of Ganseys- forget who comes next!


According to what I have on my schedule, we have Tanya coming up from Sept. 27 to Oct. 11 with a study on grafting and joins.

Does this still work for you, Tanya?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> It is a very simple, Amish style swift that be built pretty cheaply. I bought mine from a KP'rs husband who was just beginning to make them. It was too cost efficient not to buy it. The Unbrella ones work well, too but cost a bit more. I find having a swift so much more civilized that using my knees. I still hand wind off the swift. If someone will buy you one, I would get the Umbrella style. I think it more stable.


I really like my umbrella style from Knit Picks. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> According to what I have on my schedule, we have Tanya coming up from Sept. 27 to Oct. 11 with a study on grafting and joins.
> 
> Does this still work for you, Tanya?


I am sorry that these dates won't work for me. I am going nuts with knitting for the craft fair, getting displays figured out and too many other things on my plate to mention. Can we put me off till December maybe?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--do you have a rabbit fence around your garden? I think you said deer were not a problem for you. Maybe I am wrong about that. I keep 1x1 chicken wire around the bottom of my fence and dig it down about 6-10" to keep out the small critters. But it is always a challenge as they seem find ways to get in anyway. I think I mentioned Blood Meal to you before. it does work but need to be reapplied with heavy rains and watering.

Pam--your vacation sounds like a great whirlwind tour. This country is truly magnificent environmentally.

Ronie--How proud you must be for DH's community centered project. The bridge photo is beautiful. Will hope you get some pics with its new lights.

Ann--I do have patience for some things. With knitting I can get somewhat obsessed with figuring out a problem or finishing one. Spent most of the morning researching edgings as I refused to repeat the same one with all those knit stitches. Finally settled on a lacy crochet edge that I adapted easily to my project. Still several hundred stitches but not as many--cut out about 254 stitches. It is still long rows but much faster in crochet coupled with fewer stitches.

Don't worry about the names. There are so many of them; it will come in time.

Bev--your gansey looks very comfy. I am still amazed at your sweater finds for repurposing yarn. And you got so much out of this one.

Sue--your LE looks great. I am sorry I didn't get the pattern when it was free. I see how much fun it has been.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, Tanya. It tickles me that I didn't have to pay for the yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Well, I got the front done today ...


Good going, Caryn 
I love this classic colour.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> LE looking good and Tango's demure pose is sweet. He does look posed in it.


Thank you, Tanya 
I think that he looks so cute with is paws crossed like that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That is an intense file. Looks beautiful but so time consuming and with new patterns to be entered daily?????? Very ambitious of you.


I am going to try to add new things as I get them. Maybe I should start the file for other categories now, while I'm at it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie, for the decreasing info.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And if you had been knitting you could not have enjoyed the scenery!


Exactly right!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks all... He is very proud... it was quite an evening.. I'm afraid he got a bit too happy by the end of the evening and spent all day in the recliner with the TV remote LOL but it was all good clean fun.. 

We had gone to a second hand store that was touting they had some luxury yarns... I had to go and see and yes they did have some very nice yarn for way too much money.. I picked up a light gray 'Pallette' for $2.00 not much of a savings and another skein of yarn for the same amount.. some were $8.00 and $10.00... I'm sorry but this stuff was donated for free.. they really need to come down in their prices.. I did pick up a couple of stitch holders which was great because I needed them today and I only paid .50 cents for them.. each.. LOL at least the proceeds go to help the animal shelter.. I may try to talk them down in some prices.. I would need some idea of what I was talking about though.. the Knit Picks Pallete was easy because I just got some.. and knew it was less than a new one but not by much.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are having a good trip and getting to see quite a bit of the country.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Hello from the Black Hills of South Dakota. Arrived here yesterday afternoon after driving down from Bismarck, ND. Lovely weather and saw lots of beautiful scenery. Went through Sturgis and Deadwood before arriving in Rapid City around dinnertime. We are in love with the beauty we have found here in the Black Hills. Today we are off to see Mt. Rushmore and the Crazy Horse Memorial and tour around the Black Hills some more and maybe go over to the Badlands. Tomorrow we'll drive across the state and stay in Sioux Falls, SD, before heading down to Omaha, Nebraska, on Tuesday. We'll visit with DH's relatives on Wednesday before heading back up to Minnesota to see his aunt and uncle in Brainerd once more for a day and a half before we have to drive back down to Minneapolis on Saturday afternoon. We're going to try to go to the Mall of America that evening since it's right near the airport. Have gotten very little knitting accomplished but I'm okay with that. It will all get finished eventually. Any knitting I have gotten done has been on Elizabeth's Glacier MKAL. It's a fun knit.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my LE at the end of Chart D.
> Also a couple of pics of Tango - one with him using one of his stuffed toys as a pillow & the other in what I referred to before as his "demure pose." Someone said that she'd like to see it. Nighttime photos so not the best. I am surprised that he stayed put for me to take them.


You LE looks great, Jane! Love seeing those photos of Tango.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> How beautifully organised you are Jane-


Ditto from me, Jane.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The day that it was scheduled was about a week after he started on a new series of drugs & he responded really well so we decided to hold off on the biopsy - which would have cost me over $600.
> In the couple of weeks that followed, though, he wasn't showing the same improvement - not too bad but not himself & up & down from one day to the next. When I went back to the vet last week, he put him on another dose & I am afraid to say it for fear that I'll jinx it, but he is so much like his old self: interested in everything that is going on, being really insistent when he realizes that he is going or a walk, being frisky...


That's good to hear.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Pam it is good to hear from you. Do have a good time. It sounds great.


Thank you, Norma. It's been fun so far.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, your L E is looking good. Cute pics of Tango.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my LE at the end of Chart D.
> Also a couple of pics of Tango - one with him using one of his stuffed toys as a pillow & the other in what I referred to before as his "demure pose." Someone said that she'd like to see it. Nighttime photos so not the best. I am surprised that he stayed put for me to take them.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> WHat a grand trip Pam. Hope you are taking lots of pictures too. I would love to see that part of the country.


Not taking as many photos as I should. Will have to wait till we're homeand download them. It's really a beautiful part of our country.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Chart E of LE. The end is getting closer.
> 
> Sue


Sue - it's so beautiful!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

annweb said:


> Black Hills of Dakota ....Film Calamity Jane released in 1953 .Now realise that most of you would not have been aware of it .I could sing the tune but not sure of all the words .


I don't remember that one - was only 1 in 1953.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I second that.


Me, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Have a great time Pam!! I have been to that area as a child I don't really remember a whole lot!
> 
> Sue that is so nice.. I am thrilled to see these in progress pics!! I can't wait to get that far in mine
> 
> ...


Great photos, Ronie! Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I got the front done today and one shoulder strap. I tried the second one and somehow got it on backwards and twisted, so I had to frog that one. I'll try again tomorrow!


Looking good, Caryn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:



> Sounds like you are having a good trip and getting to see quite a bit of the country.
> 
> Sue


We are and luckily we're also having beautiful weather! That ups the enjoyment factor.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> You LE looks great, Jane! Love seeing those photos of Tango.


Thank you, Pam


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, your L E is looking good. Cute pics of Tango.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Free for 24 hours. Expires Monday evening at 23.30 - Swedish time.
Guapa cowl infinity cowl by Anne B Hanssen
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/guapa-cowl-infinity-cowl


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Coming up. I couldn't take one when I finished because I ran out of good light.
> I had to wind another ball & lost time with that.
> Can anyone tell me what is happening & more importantly how to remedy it:
> The last two times that I have used the winder, the yarn has been piling up near the top.
> ...


Some one else may have answered you already but in case not........

I had trouble first also. I finally figured out that it REALLY makes a difference where the deal (eye) that the yarn flows through to the center post matters. It is also very important that the yarn is on the swift correctly. Now it flows beautifully.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Getting old is not for sissies!


But it helps to have a high pain tolorance! I don't enjoy aching though.


jscaplen said:


> Coming up. I couldn't take one when I finished because I ran out of good light.
> I had to wind another ball & lost time with that.
> Can anyone tell me what is happening & more importantly how to remedy it:
> The last two times that I have used the winder, the yarn has been piling up near the top.
> ...





jangmb said:


> Some one else may have answered you already but in case not........
> 
> I had trouble first also. I finally figured out that it REALLY makes a difference where the deal (eye) that the yarn flows through to the center post matters. It is also very important that the yarn is on the swift correctly. Now it flows beautifully.


I've found that the quantity on each "spindle" also has a factor to add to the tangling issue. Too much yarn/thread causes tangles at one or both ends because the stuff will slip off as you continue working on your item. This doesn't seem to matter on the length of the Cone/spindle...though having extra length to the cone/spindle will reduce this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...it REALLY makes a difference where the deal (eye) that the yarn flows through to the center post matters.


Can you specify what you mean by "where" it is? I assume that you are talking about the metal coil. It moves back & forth so I am not sure about the "where" part.


> It is also very important that the yarn is on the swift correctly...


So does it need to be tight? Loose? It was flowing smoothly & I was guiding it with my free hand.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I've found that the quantity on each "spindle" also has a factor to add to the tangling issue...


The shaft was far from full - not halfway through the skein.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished Chart E of LE. The end is getting closer.
> 
> Sue


I am at the same spot so I KNOW it is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

dogyarns said:


> I am in awe, Julie! I can 'wing it' with most knitting, but not sweaters. Give me explicit directions and I am okay, but figuring it out? Not happening here. LOL! You are truly awesome to be making these Ganseys! Truly!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ann, I hosted a fortnight and my topic was my how I designed Madryn. Named after our local hill.
Here is the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-327240-1.html

It was split by Admin about a month ago :roll:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, I am even more filled with admiration. I have found LE challenging. I think that I must visually follow a pattern. The pattern is so fragmented that I have had difficulty with working that way. The cleverness of the design is she has managed to pull so many elements and make a very pleasing whole and it not just look messy. I learnt a lot from knitting this including how my mind works and when I can use that to my advantage and when it is inappropriate.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> The power went off twice today. Seems to be happening way too often lately. Grrr. I am going to start noting the dates and times so I can send notice to the power company. I live in suburbia - power supply should not be an issue.


How I hate that :evil: Ours is very fickle but I do live in the middle of nowhere. I am glad you are keeping note of when it happens :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, I love your DH and he must be very proud. The bridge looks a magnificent one. I do like an elegant one. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Brilliant gansey, Caryn :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Have a great time Pam!! I have been to that area as a child I don't really remember a whole lot!
> 
> Sue that is so nice.. I am thrilled to see these in progress pics!! I can't wait to get that far in mine
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Well, I got the front done today and one shoulder strap. I tried the second one and somehow got it on backwards and twisted, so I had to frog that one. I'll try again tomorrow!


Nice work, Caryn.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I don't remember that one - was only 1 in 1953.


Me too! 

Oh, Jane, I downloaded that cowl. Yum.

Up early. Going to eat and then, maybe knit some. Smile.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I'm the same way.. I don't have the book and very little time to go to the Library which they tucked back into a part of town that is not easily accessible or where you think of it when out and about.. I am not sure why they did this.. maybe they plan on developing that area but for now it is about a mile out of town with nothing around it..LOL I did find a chart for the design part though so I thought I'd just jump in and glean the information as it became available here


Does your library have online ordering? At least then you would only have to go if a book came in.


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Ronie said:


> We has so many people come to our room and party.. and the band was so loud it all was ok..LOL normally we are very quiet.. a lot of the people my husband works with showed up.. it was a blast... and I was so glad that I didn't have to drive anywhere..
> 
> Here are a few pictures.


Great to see your awesome hubby! That bridge is a delight to behold!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

sisu said:


> Well, I got the front done today and one shoulder strap. I tried the second one and somehow got it on backwards and twisted, so I had to frog that one. I'll try again tomorrow!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Somehow I missed this. Was there a pic, or just a description? I should get organized, but a question of time, of course, as usual

Sue



jscaplen said:


> I am going to try to add new things as I get them. Maybe I should start the file for other categories now, while I'm at it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good way to start a day. I actually had an early start on knitting yesterday as my company didn't get up early.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Me too!
> 
> Oh, Jane, I downloaded that cowl. Yum.
> 
> Up early. Going to eat and then, maybe knit some. Smile.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. I am really liking the cables in this design.

Sue


sisu said:


> Well I guess you did get some knitting done!!! Love those cables. very beautifully knit - it does boggle the mind how someone can put together these designs.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing those pics, Ronie. Glad you all had a good time.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Have a great time Pam!! I have been to that area as a child I don't really remember a whole lot!
> 
> Sue that is so nice.. I am thrilled to see these in progress pics!! I can't wait to get that far in mine
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Caryn. One day I will have to have a go.

Sue


sisu said:


> Well, I got the front done today and one shoulder strap. I tried the second one and somehow got it on backwards and twisted, so I had to frog that one. I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great you are helping out your DS. Sounds like you are excited as him about the apartment.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Supper and clean up done. Got to get some more things ready to take to DS's apartment tomorrow. They signed a lease on Fri, so we are cleaning it and moving things in.  It is so light and airy. They have great windows and a nice crosswind.  We are moving things whenever we are going in that direction.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Pam. I am really enjoying this knit.

Sue


Miss Pam said:


> Sue - it's so beautiful!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So does it need to be tight? Loose? It was flowing smoothly & I was guiding it with my free hand.


I am trying to member exactly from two weeks ago when I made a cake from a skein. I don't want to mis-speak from memory so will do one tonight so I can answer you. All I know is that the first couple of times I used the ball wonder it did not work worth a hoot. But after I tried changing how I held it and moving the metal arm with the coil it worked great. I also watched how my DIL put the yarn on the swift taught me to keep re positioning the yarn so that there were no cross-overs. This helped the yarn flow go better.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Great you are helping out your DS. Sounds like you are excited as him about the apartment.
> Sue


Well, the cleaning part it coming from-"Can't stand the finger prints on the light switches. Look at all that hard water in the sinks. I know how to fix that." But we like the apartment and are happy for them.  Everything is coming together. Two weeks now.

No knitting this morning. Went back to bed and got an extra hour of sleep in.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thank you, Tanya. It tickles me that I didn't have to pay for the yarn.


I would feel the same way, too. It would be a great gift from the Gpddess.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you, Tanya
> I think that he looks so cute with is paws crossed like that.


I found my cats would have a similar pose that always warmed the cockles of my heart.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am going to try to add new things as I get them. Maybe I should start the file for other categories now, while I'm at it.


Sounds like a good plan. Much easier to begin with all the new patterns and then go back and electronically begin to file the old ones when you have some spare time (yuk, yuk)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks all... He is very proud... it was quite an evening.. I'm afraid he got a bit too happy by the end of the evening and spent all day in the recliner with the TV remote LOL but it was all good clean fun..
> 
> We had gone to a second hand store that was touting they had some luxury yarns... I had to go and see and yes they did have some very nice yarn for way too much money.. I picked up a light gray 'Pallette' for $2.00 not much of a savings and another skein of yarn for the same amount.. some were $8.00 and $10.00... I'm sorry but this stuff was donated for free.. they really need to come down in their prices.. I did pick up a couple of stitch holders which was great because I needed them today and I only paid .50 cents for them.. each.. LOL at least the proceeds go to help the animal shelter.. I may try to talk them down in some prices.. I would need some idea of what I was talking about though.. the Knit Picks Pallete was easy because I just got some.. and knew it was less than a new one but not by much.


I know how you feel about the pricing but the store does have overhead and needs to pay the owner/worker which drives up costs--a lot. I had one shop keeper who would have taken my knitting but wanted something like 60% of the selling price and her prices were way to low. There would not have been enough to pay for the yarn at that rate. Another one compared my American made, handcrafted work to machine made items from China. Again a ridiculous situation for me.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I may get older, but will not be getting old.


Good for you. I'll join you in that, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Some one else may have answered you already but in case not........
> 
> I had trouble first also. I finally figured out that it REALLY makes a difference where the deal (eye) that the yarn flows through to the center post matters. It is also very important that the yarn is on the swift correctly. Now it flows beautifully.


I understand what you are saying but can you describe the location of the Eye. My efforts at altering my handling the yarn and position were not working. Thanx


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I know how you feel about the pricing but the store does have overhead and needs to pay the owner/worker which drives up costs--a lot. I had one shop keeper who would have taken my knitting but wanted something like 60% of the selling price and her prices were way to low. There would not have been enough to pay for the yarn at that rate. Another one compared my American made, handcrafted work to machine made items from China. Again a ridiculous situation for me.


Well in my opinion to pay 8 to 10 dollars for a donated skein of yarn is just silly... it was a lot of Berroco and Knit Picks yarn.. some of it I had never heard of.. clearly the person who was pricing didn't know what they were doing.. I got my Pallete from Knit Picks for $2.49 on sale.. and got this one for $2.. see what I mean.. I may get my nerve up and go talk to them.. but I want a printed our sheet of what the prices are normally and tell them that no one will buy at these prices.. they should be .50 cents to $2.00 tops!! I do agree they need to pay the rent for the building but they have all volunteers working there so the over head is low.. and if they were all that concerned about paying for the overhead they should be open more than 2 days a week ... LOL

I was so tired last night I didn't finish up my Gansey.. I will finish it up and block my Advent and Entrelac Cowl so I can share pics with everyone


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So does it need to be tight? Loose? It was flowing smoothly & I was guiding it with my free hand.


Definitely tighter than looser but not so tight that it restricts winding.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, I am even more filled with admiration. I have found LE challenging. I think that I must visually follow a pattern. The pattern is so fragmented that I have had difficulty with working that way. The cleverness of the design is she has managed to pull so many elements and make a very pleasing whole and it not just look messy. I learnt a lot from knitting this including how my mind works and when I can use that to my advantage and when it is inappropriate.


I think we are similar. I need to have a holistic view of the project to see how elements connect and move. When younger knitting felt very fragmented and forced me to rigidly follow a pattern which really challenged my vision and learning as I did not know about the visual problem that existed. So I stopped knitting until years, decades later after crocheting for years and finding it a more plastic; i.e., flowing medium for me. I learned about structure of garments easily in crochet and then my work in remodeling and building constantly taught me new things about structure and how the elements of building design interconnected. Then when I picked up the needles again it all clicked. I also had some advantage from the years of sewing patterns and having a mother who sewed and made clothing all the time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> How I hate that :evil: Ours is very fickle but I do live in the middle of nowhere. I am glad you are keeping note of when it happens :thumbup:


My understanding is they need to credit your bill for times when service is out. We lost power for about 4-5 hours about 10 days ago. More than annoying when you consider all the refrigerated food that can go bad as well as lack of water for facilities.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great you are helping out your DS. Sounds like you are excited as him about the apartment.
> 
> Sue


Bev-know there is great comfort for you knowing DS & DIL will be moving into a good place. Wonderful of you to be able to help them out.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Good for you. I'll join you in that, Tanya.


Me, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well in my opinion to pay 8 to 10 dollars for a donated skein of yarn is just silly... it was a lot of Berroco and Knit Picks yarn.. some of it I had never heard of.. clearly the person who was pricing didn't know what they were doing.. I got my Pallete from Knit Picks for $2.49 on sale.. and got this one for $2.. see what I mean.. I may get my nerve up and go talk to them.. but I want a printed our sheet of what the prices are normally and tell them that no one will buy at these prices.. they should be .50 cents to $2.00 tops!! I do agree they need to pay the rent for the building but they have all volunteers working there so the over head is low.. and if they were all that concerned about paying for the overhead they should be open more than 2 days a week ... LOL
> 
> I was so tired last night I didn't finish up my Gansey.. I will finish it up and block my Advent and Entrelac Cowl so I can share pics with everyone


Well, you can look up yarn prices online from several shops like WEBS, Jimmy Bean, even the box stores and make a list of them. I always feel that opening one's mouth and speaking up is a legitimate thing to do. It also lets a shop know why they may be losing business and may even get you a discount that is to your liking. Just had a similar problem with something bought from BEST BUY, past the time of return. But called them and stated my complaints and they agreed to refund my money. In this case it was selling me something that was not as described and something that has caused a lot of problem.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry for duplicate post


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I am sorry that these dates won't work for me. I am going nuts with knitting for the craft fair, getting displays figured out and too many other things on my plate to mention. Can we put me off till December maybe?


We can continue to work on WIP's. I am sure there are plenty of them to finish. 

The next dates that are open are:

Nov. 22 - Dec. 6

Dec. 6 - 20

Dec 20 - Jan 3

Let me know which session is best. Thanks!

(p.94)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> We can continue to work on WIP's. I am sure there are plenty of them to finish.
> 
> The next dates that are open are:
> 
> ...


Dec 6-20 should work for me. It will be after the Craft Fair and Thanksgiving so should be able to do it then. Thanx for the understanding.

WE can work on WIPs and maybe also share information on knitting that we discover. For example, I have been reading/re-reading Elizabeth Zimmerman's books. I so enjoy her approach to knitting and this might be fun to talk about. Many pieces of info on lace knitting also that would interest people I think.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Well in my opinion to pay 8 to 10 dollars for a donated skein of yarn is just silly... it was a lot of Berroco and Knit Picks yarn.. some of it I had never heard of.. clearly the person who was pricing didn't know what they were doing.. I got my Pallete from Knit Picks for $2.49 on sale.. and got this one for $2.. see what I mean.. I may get my nerve up and go talk to them.. but I want a printed our sheet of what the prices are normally and tell them that no one will buy at these prices.. they should be .50 cents to $2.00 tops!! I do agree they need to pay the rent for the building but they have all volunteers working there so the over head is low.. and if they were all that concerned about paying for the overhead they should be open more than 2 days a week ... LOL
> 
> I was so tired last night I didn't finish up my Gansey.. I will finish it up and block my Advent and Entrelac Cowl so I can share pics with everyone


Not the same but in a similar vein a KPer was selling circular needles for $5 each, plus shipping. You can get the entire 15 needle set for $20 on Amazon. I wanted to post that she was price gouging but did not want to get into a flame war so abstained.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Do people know this Blog?

http://laceknitter.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2008-01-01T00:00:00-05:00&updated-max=2009-01-01T00:00:00-05:00&max-results=2

It seems based on some very old notebooks kept from the 19c. The blogger has ferreted out many lace edging patterns and I found her intro interesting.

Can also share that both my Cinnamon Grace shawls are completed minus finishing the ends which I hope to do today. Found a couple of lost stitches that need repair but think it can be done with a bit of patience and focus. Now need to figure out some items with bigger color. Looking at my chair of new projects there is so much brown and blue. Think more Red and bright green are needed. Don't think yellow is a big draw except for kids or highlight color. So many people cannot wear yellow. Do you find that true?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

note, pg. 89


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I thought that this Diamond Panel Jacket might interest you, Tanya.
http://www.mixitupmel.blogspot.ca/2015/09/the-pattern-breakdown.html


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...The cleverness of the design is she has managed to pull so many elements and make a very pleasing whole...


I agree. Such interesting use of the stitches - like those LT & RT to make "little cables" & draw your eye along those lines, outlining other features.
I finished Mountain trails clue 3 last night so now I can allow myself to move on with chart E but first, I need to plan bead placement.
Suggestions, Norma & Sue?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

dogyarns said:


> Great to see your awesome hubby! That bridge is a delight to behold!


I agree, Ronie. He is obviously quite pleased but rightfully so.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Somehow I missed this. Was there a pic, or just a description?


I attached a pdf of the start of the database for shawls a few pages back.
I have since started one for cowls & sweaters & have added a bit to the shawl one. Being able to scroll through those thumbnails will be handy &, of course, I am reminding myself of all of the lovelies that I want to knit.


> I should get organized, but a question of time, of course, as usual


Ditto - we'll see how faithful I am to completing this. I am figuring in odd moments - waiting for the kettle to boil or between stages in cooking (a recipe for burnt offerings!) - even if I add one at a time, it should add up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...will do one tonight so I can answer you...


Thank you, Jan - I appreciate that.
It worked fine the first couple of times - fluke obviously. Now that I think about it, though, they were both laceweight & these last 2 were fingering. Not sure if there is any connection there.


> But after I tried changing how I held it ...


I have been experimenting with that.


> and moving the metal arm with the coil


This I don't understand because that moves on its own.


> keep re positioning the yarn so that there were no cross-overs. This helped the yarn flow go better.


I have done this - the yarn seemed to be flowing fine. 
I wonder if it makes a difference if it is coming off clockwise or counter-clockwise...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...when you have some spare time (yuk, yuk)


Spare time?? - would you please explain that concept to me?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I will finish it up and block my Advent and Entrelac Cowl so I can share pics with everyone


Yes - please do!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Do people know this Blog?


I know that I have seen it before because I remember sending that lace pattern to Karen but I keep bookmarking things with the intent to go back & investigate more closely & never get around to it.


> Can also share that both my Cinnamon Grace shawls are completed ...


Yay for you! 
:thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have done this - the yarn seemed to be flowing fine.
> I wonder if it makes a difference if it is coming off clockwise or counter-clockwise...


I do know that I now holld the metal arm firmly and keep it from moving once I start. I don't know if I have the yarn coming off the swift clock wise or counter clock wise. I need to do this IRL rather than from memory because I am not sure if I have the metal arm pushed towards me or away from me. I hold my ball winder rather than have it fixed to a counter or a table.

ETA: I am at work so not sure if I will be able to check back during the day. depends.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is Montain Trails after CLue 3 - which was essentially a continuation of Clue 2 with a small amont of decrease - only 4 stitches. Somewhat disappointing since I had hoped to be working with much fewer stitches sooner. :?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Loves great, Jane. Love the beads.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that this Diamond Panel Jacket might interest you, Tanya.
> http://www.mixitupmel.blogspot.ca/2015/09/the-pattern-breakdown.html


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Lovely!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I don't have any suggestions for bead placement except perhaps on the last chart. I am not very experienced with beads as you got me interested in them :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Montain Trails after CLue 3 - which was essentially a continuation of Clue 2 with a small amont of decrease - only 4 stitches. Somewhat disappointing since I had hoped to be working with much fewer stitches sooner. :?


It is very beautiful, though!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Opinions please - trying to decide which beads to use in LE.
My original thought was of the Capri Blue - they are so pretty. But now I am thinking that they might be lost. The yarn colour is a little off - looks kind of tealish but it isnt. 
The other choices are a matte black or clear rainbow transparent - both of which would create a distinctly different effect.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Not the same but in a similar vein a KPer was selling circular needles for $5 each, plus shipping. You can get the entire 15 needle set for $20 on Amazon. I wanted to post that she was price gouging but did not want to get into a flame war so abstained.


It really depends on quality. My first circular set of needles was $20 from China bought on Ebay. They work but are not fun to use compared with my more expensive Addi Clicks or Knit Picks. I use them for spares. I find most circular needles sell for $6-12 on average depending on size and length. You don't specify is the needles were the exact ones.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Spare time?? - would you please explain that concept to me?


Hmmm? Maybe a bit to esoteric for a quick explanation. Will work on that.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

:twisted: :twisted: 
Could I have a small rant please? I have spent the whole day fighting bank bureaucracy. I had to change the mandate of the club I am treasurer of and I went in and got the form filled, it in and organized the two other ladies to come with me this morning to have identities validated. My two pieces had my address written in two slightly different ways.. same postcode/ zip code but with an extra line in it. They would not accept it. I trundled back this afternoon and still I could not satisfy them but I stood my ground and said I had nothing else to offer them. The problem is that the Post Office which holds the database/copyright for the codes has altered the postal address slightly. Firms buy in the information so if they are working on the old database it appears in one form and the new data base another,
The man at the bank said head office would argue they are different address. In the end he had to do some fiddling and use a bill that he could argue was a utility bill. It is a 25 min trip to the bank. I am still speechless because in any way logically thinking it is the same house number, street and post/zip code. I have done nothing but this all day!!!!! No knitting!!!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

OOH choices, Jane choices! I would like the matt ones but like I said before I am no expert.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Do people know this Blog?
> 
> http://laceknitter.blogspot.com/search?updated-min=2008-01-01T00:00:00-05:00&updated-max=2009-01-01T00:00:00-05:00&max-results=2
> 
> ...


That is a fascinating and useful blog. Thanks for the link, Tanya


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I like the clear rainbow beads.

Norma, sorry you had such a frustrating day. It makes you want to kick someone in the shins, I am sure, when something so simple that should take 45 min of your time eats up the whole day.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is Montain Trails after CLue 3 - which was essentially a continuation of Clue 2 with a small amont of decrease - only 4 stitches. Somewhat disappointing since I had hoped to be working with much fewer stitches sooner. :?


Another blue beauty.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> I do know that I now holld the metal arm firmly and keep it from moving once I start.


And how many hands do you have? ;-)
This seems odd to me though since the movement of that arm is what moves the placement of the yarn so that it doesn't pile up in one spot.


> I am at work so not sure if I will be able to check back during the day. depends.


Sure - no rush


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Loves great, Jane. Love the beads.


Thank you, Bev 
I am pleased with those beads - glad that I chose them in the end because I had 3 to choose from.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Opinions please - trying to decide which beads to use in LE.
> My original thought was of the Capri Blue - they are so pretty. But now I am thinking that they might be lost. The yarn colour is a little off - looks kind of tealish but it isnt.
> The other choices are a matte black or clear rainbow transparent - both of which would create a distinctly different effect.


I would not go for the black - no good reason but personal preference. Of the others I would probably use the rainbow transparent. I was wondering about beading just the edge, if I bead at all. There is so much going on in this shawl it would be very easy to over egg.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, I don't have any suggestions for bead placement except perhaps on the last chart. I am not very experienced with beads as you got me interested in them :thumbup:


The last 2 charts are not very long so I figured that I should start with E. I will have a closer look later today. 
Can't wait to get back at it!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> It is very beautiful, though!


Thank you, Norma 
Quite a relaxing knit - a nice break from all of the beading in Cuerda Seca & the WS patterning in LE.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :twisted: :twisted:
> Could I have a small rant please? I have spent the whole day fighting bank bureaucracy. I had to change the mandate of the club I am treasurer of and I went in and got the form filled, it in and organized the two other ladies to come with me this morning to have identities validated. My two pieces had my address written in two slightly different ways.. same postcode/ zip code but with an extra line in it. They would not accept it. I trundled back this afternoon and still I could not satisfy them but I stood my ground and said I had nothing else to offer them. The problem is that the Post Office which holds the database/copyright for the codes has altered the postal address slightly. Firms buy in the information so if they are working on the old database it appears in one form and the new data base another,
> The man at the bank said head office would argue they are different address. In the end he had to do some fiddling and use a bill that he could argue was a utility bill. It is a 25 min trip to the bank. I am still speechless because in any way logically thinking it is the same house number, street and post/zip code. I have done nothing but this all day!!!!! No knitting!!!!!


That is ridiculous. Don't blame you for fuming.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> :twisted: :twisted:
> Could I have a small rant please?...


Total idiocy!
Sound like you have relocated a few hundred miles south - France is ridiculous for its red tape & convoluted requirements.
Sorry that you lost all of this time over such triviality.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> OOH choices, Jane choices! I would like the matt ones but like I said before I am no expert.


Expertise isn't the question - but taste. I could see the black making it more somber while the transparent much lighter - as in less dressy - if you follow.
I might knit a quick swatch to compare.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I like the clear rainbow beads...


Thank you, Bev 
They would create a more a airy feel, I think.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Another blue beauty.


Thanks, Linda - but it is purple.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Opinions please - trying to decide which beads to use in LE.
> My original thought was of the Capri Blue - they are so pretty. But now I am thinking that they might be lost. The yarn colour is a little off - looks kind of tealish but it isnt.
> The other choices are a matte black or clear rainbow transparent - both of which would create a distinctly different effect.


The blue beads are pretty and will add a subtle look. The clear will look like dew drops. The black will be good if you want to add a darker cast or add a shadowy outline to a design.

Holiday Stashdown is a baby jacket with a split hdc stitch. It is up today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

linda09 said:


> ...I would probably use the rainbow transparent.


That's two votes for that one.  


> I was wondering about beading just the edge, if I bead at all. There is so much going on in this shawl it would be very easy to over egg.


That is why I didn't put any in throughout the body. I do like to have a bit of weight in the ends, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> The blue beads are pretty and will add a subtle look. The clear will look like dew drops. The black will be good if you want to add a darker cast or add a shadowy outline to a design.


So you vote for all three? ;-)


> Holiday Stashdown is a baby jacket with a split hdc stitch. It is up today.


Right - forgot to check it out. Will I PM you the pattern?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Sure - no rush


Could it be winding too fast. Mine works fine with a slow steady speed and tangles the yarn if i crank faster or in spurts, stopping and starting. Mine is too small. Can't wind a full skein of yarn so I hand-wind most of the time into center-pull balls.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Opinions please - trying to decide which beads to use in LE.
> My original thought was of the Capri Blue - they are so pretty. But now I am thinking that they might be lost. The yarn colour is a little off - looks kind of tealish but it isnt.
> The other choices are a matte black or clear rainbow transparent - both of which would create a distinctly different effect.


I think I prefer the darker beads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :twisted: :twisted:
> Could I have a small rant please? I have spent the whole day fighting bank bureaucracy. I had to change the mandate of the club I am treasurer of and I went in and got the form filled, it in and organized the two other ladies to come with me this morning to have identities validated. My two pieces had my address written in two slightly different ways.. same postcode/ zip code but with an extra line in it. They would not accept it. I trundled back this afternoon and still I could not satisfy them but I stood my ground and said I had nothing else to offer them. The problem is that the Post Office which holds the database/copyright for the codes has altered the postal address slightly. Firms buy in the information so if they are working on the old database it appears in one form and the new data base another,
> The man at the bank said head office would argue they are different address. In the end he had to do some fiddling and use a bill that he could argue was a utility bill. It is a 25 min trip to the bank. I am still speechless because in any way logically thinking it is the same house number, street and post/zip code. I have done nothing but this all day!!!!! No knitting!!!!!


How very frustrating, + the cost of getting there.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Right - forgot to check it out. Will I PM you the pattern?


Please do. No babies but who knows. Some of my adopted family are *fast * approaching marriage age and the children's home might be able to use some. Cute way to use small scraps of yarn.

I like all 3 but it depends on the look/effect you want. The blue will be classy and subtle, the black dressy, somber and bring out the darker shades of the yarn. The transparent lighter, dew-kissed, sparkle. My preference would be the blue beads. Not that I have anywhere classy to wear it but church, an evening out to celebrate a special event. . .


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I prefer the darker beads.


Thanks, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks, Julie


With such varied responses, we've not really helped!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Please do.


Okay - just checked & there were problems with the file - said to check back later.
It would be a great way to use up bits & pieces, for sure.


> I like all 3 but it depends on the look/effect you want. ...


Me, too 
I said that I might swatch but forgot that I have already started with the 2nd skein. DUH!
I can string a few on the doubled yarn for a better view, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :twisted: :twisted:
> Could I have a small rant please? I have spent the whole day fighting bank bureaucracy. I had to change the mandate of the club I am treasurer of and I went in and got the form filled, it in and organized the two other ladies to come with me this morning to have identities validated. My two pieces had my address written in two slightly different ways.. same postcode/ zip code but with an extra line in it. They would not accept it. I trundled back this afternoon and still I could not satisfy them but I stood my ground and said I had nothing else to offer them. The problem is that the Post Office which holds the database/copyright for the codes has altered the postal address slightly. Firms buy in the information so if they are working on the old database it appears in one form and the new data base another,
> The man at the bank said head office would argue they are different address. In the end he had to do some fiddling and use a bill that he could argue was a utility bill. It is a 25 min trip to the bank. I am still speechless because in any way logically thinking it is the same house number, street and post/zip code. I have done nothing but this all day!!!!! No knitting!!!!!


I would tell them they will get a bill for wasting my time with their inanity. If they want to be so bureaucratic, then they have the responsibility for keeping up with institutional changes such as PO address changes. They should have the old plus the new postal lists.

Corporatism at its best!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Could it be winding too fast.


I tried varied speed - slowed down as it started causing problems - maybe that only created more.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Opinions please - trying to decide which beads to use in LE.
> My original thought was of the Capri Blue - they are so pretty. But now I am thinking that they might be lost. The yarn colour is a little off - looks kind of tealish but it isnt.
> The other choices are a matte black or clear rainbow transparent - both of which would create a distinctly different effect.


Agree that each color will give a different effect. So what is it that you would like? Light and airy? Darker and quieter? Very subtle shimmer?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am almost tempted to say on the final chart too. I am not sure about Chart E as there is a lot in there. in Chart F there are a lot of Nupps and I would not want to distract attention from them. So maybe Chart G.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> The last 2 charts are not very long so I figured that I should start with E. I will have a closer look later today.
> Can't wait to get back at it!!


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thought I would just stop by to say hi...been busy with a sweater for me and one for little granddaughter...she will be 1 year old soon..can't believe the time has passed so quickly.

Take care all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

dragonflylace said:


> Thought I would just stop by to say hi...been busy with a sweater for me and one for little granddaughter...she will be 1 year old soon..can't believe the time has passed so quickly.
> 
> Take care all


Doesn't take long, looking back. My DGD is now a moody tantrum-throwing nearly 13 year-old!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Finished Chart E. Spend the morning around the kitchen table chatting with our company so I was able to finish this Chart. They just left a few minutes ago, am washing bedding and now I need to sit and relax.....another excuse for some knitting. Lots of Nupps in this chart and I loved doing them.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart E. Spend the morning around the kitchen table chatting with our company so I was able to finish this Chart. They just left a few minutes ago, am washing bedding and now I need to sit and relax.....another excuse for some knitting. Lots of Nupps in this chart and I loved doing them.
> 
> Sue


The yarn you are using, Sue, looks ideal for this design- beautiful definition.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Look what my daughter brought back from India. She didn't like the silk yarns she saw, so brought me this silk scarf instead. It is so delicate. I will have to be very careful that my rings or nails don't snag it. 

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Look what my daughter brought back from India. She didn't like the silk yarns she saw, so brought me this silk scarf instead. It is so delicate. I will have to be very careful that my rings or nails don't snag it.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup: Love the colour!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I am almost tempted to say on the final chart ...


Yes - I have pretty much decided on that so I can go ahead with E & not worry about my bead choice too much - yet. 
I have muddied the waters for myself a little further by finding another lovely bead choice: Gold Lustred Hydrangea - just the name sends shivers!
In the bag, they look a bit green & mauve but strung on the yarn, they look very much like the transparent - with just a hint of collour. Oh, dear! :?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Finished Chart E....


Oh, my, Sue! That yarn with your knitting certainly reveals the treasures of this pattern!!


----------



## admin (Jan 12, 2011)

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-362564-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

